# 1st Grow - Hubbabubbasmelloscope in DWC & Water Farm



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 26, 2018)

Making my first official grow log via this thread. Before the basics about my grow though, I’d like to give a shout-out and thanks to some really cool folks who have been giving me some great advice and feedback ... not to mention they are rockingly supportive to a newbie such as me!

@SmokeyMcChokey @Nafydad420 @Wisher2 @Homie Da Clown @Budley Doright @rkymtnman @OldMedUser @gwheels (if I missed anyone I apologize!)

Tent: Vivosun 36”x20”x62” mylar tent
Light: MaxBloom CREE 400w X4 COB 12-band full spectrum with UV & IR
Exhaust: Vivosun 203 CFM 4" Inline Duct Fan with 4" carbon filter
Intake: Passive
Vivosun 950 GPH air-pump running
DWC bucket with (2) 4” air-stones and hydroton
GH Water Farm with (1) 4” air-stone and hydroton

Distilled water
GH flora trio and Mr. Mucha Stache cal/mag (1/4 of the seedling strength since I’m using distilled water)
Warm steam vaporizer to add humidity
(2) 6” fans for additional air circulation (not in use yet)
Temps 68-77
Rh: 38% - 60%
My seeds are Hubbabubbasmelloscope femautos by Mephisto Genetics. Height of approximately 80-120cm tall and approximately 120-210 gram yield per plant. The breeder claims she will accept LST, supercropping, and even topping. Not sure yet if I will attempt this for a first grow, especially since my gals seemed to have a really slow start.

Planted on 02-14-2018 in rapid rooters and sprouted on 02-19-2018. Moved them into their new homes on 02-23-2018 ... #1 went into the DWC and #2 went into the Water Farm. Lights currently at 16” above babies and on 30% veg and 10% bloom.

HBSS #1 showed a strong start right from the beginning while her sister, HBSS #2, had a very rough and slow start complete with first leaves both off to one side, and then stanfing straight up before finally starting to relax - relaxing most likely due to the excellent advice from the awesome peeps listed above.

Initial pics can be found on the following 2 threads:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/1st-grow-ever-houston-we-have-lift-off.959285/
https://www.rollitup.org/t/wow-that-much-ph-ppm-drift-overnight.959582/
Hope that covers the basics and that I didn’t leave out anything that may be important later!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Feb 26, 2018)

im subbed..


----------



## Nafydad420 (Feb 26, 2018)

Get those pics rolling when the site works lol.
Are you planning on fimming or topping?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 26, 2018)

Nafydad420 said:


> Get those pics rolling when the site works lol.
> Are you planning on fimming or topping?


Yeah - I know ... what is up with pics?!? Ugh!!! 

I was initially going to get my first grow down before attempting any techniques ... and as slow as these are starting off I don’t want to do anything to make things worse.


----------



## Wisher2 (Feb 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah - I know ... what is up with pics?!? Ugh!!!
> 
> I was initially going to get my first grow down before attempting any techniques ... and as slow as these are starting off I don’t want to do anything to make things worse.


as soon as the roots hit the nutes and they get themselves a couple sets of leaves
they will begin to take off
gonna have to hold on to your seat and fasten your seatbelt

good luck

Wisher1


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 26, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> as soon as the roots hit the nutes and they get themselves a couple sets of leaves they will begin to take off gonna have to hold on to your seat and fasten your seatbelt
> 
> good luck
> 
> Wisher1


Thanks and may it be as you say!!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Feb 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah - I know ... what is up with pics?!? Ugh!!!
> 
> I was initially going to get my first grow down before attempting any techniques ... and as slow as these are starting off I don’t want to do anything to make things worse.


I got a little training technique for you that you will really like and its super easy..But it will be a month from now until we do it. In mean time just let it grow.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 26, 2018)

Always willing to learn


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Feb 26, 2018)

lol ok then!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 26, 2018)

Lol - stupid triple post! The site has been ultra finicky since last night.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 26, 2018)

I have a couple of waterfarms I'm going to break back out one of these days


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 27, 2018)

Morning update ...

HBSS #1
 

HBSS #2
 

My new Bluelab ph and ppm meters should arrive today, so starting tomorrow I’ll add the ph and ppm for both to daily pics. Here’s hoping that THESE meters will be correct AND consistent!


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 27, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Morning update ...
> 
> HBSS #1
> View attachment 4097195
> ...


You’ll still need calibration solution though, never trust a meter lol. My first hydro grow
I expected the worst every time I opened the door but by the miracle of something they lived and thrived lol. Good luck, I’ll keep checking in, and yup just let them do their thing for a bit then maybe just a topping to keep them from growing into your ceiling lol.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 27, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> You’ll still need calibration solution though, never trust a meter lol. My first hydro grow
> I expected the worst every time I opened the door but by the miracle of something they lived and thrived lol. Good luck, I’ll keep checking in, and yup just let them do their thing for a bit then maybe just a topping to keep them from growing into your ceiling lol.


Yeah, I ordered the solutions too - hope that the calibration is easy enough.

Also, with these being autos, they shouldn’t get too big *fingers crossed*


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 27, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah, I ordered the solutions too - hope that the calibration is easy enough.
> 
> Also, with these being autos, they shouldn’t get too big *fingers crossed*


Oh shit I forgot the auto part. I grow one or two different ones outdoors every year to see if there is an actual good one (Im very picky lol) and from the side by’s I’ve done, I’ve found they do best when left alone. The ones I’ve topped have always underperformed compared to the others. I really have only grown out about 10 different strains though.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 27, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Oh shit I forgot the auto part. I grow one or two different ones outdoors every year to see if there is an actual good one (Im very picky lol) and from the side by’s I’ve done, I’ve found they do best when left alone. The ones I’ve topped have always underperformed compared to the others. I really have only grown out about 10 different strains though.


I chose the auto due to space issues - my tent isnt that tall ... then take away height for the bucket, and height for the light ... and, well, height is a limited commodity *lol*. Now, again, the breeder *does* claim this auto takes well to topping, LST, and supercropping - but with me being such a newb, I’m seriosuly considering leaving well enough alone and just letting Mother Nature due her thing. We’ll see though - all depends on how things go!!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Feb 27, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah, I ordered the solutions too - hope that the calibration is easy enough.
> 
> Also, with these being autos, they shouldn’t get too big *fingers crossed*


Ive grown autos 5' tall. Dont listen to that malarki. Dont top. I got something better esp for autos.. We still got weeks to go before we employ any techniques. Lets just worry about getting roots in the water. 
And he is right u need calibration solution...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 27, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Ive grown autos 5' tall. Dont listen to that malarki. Dont top. I got something better esp for autos.. We still got weeks to go before we employ any techniques. Lets just worry about getting roots in the water.
> And he is right u need calibration solution...


I will wait for your training technique. Though I admit living through the next few weeks are going to be totally nerve-wracking!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Feb 27, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I will wait for your training technique. Though I admit living through the next few weeks are going to be totally nerve-wracking!


I know it will for you. Hopefully this site gets their server issue straightened out. I got pics i need u to see...

By the way, wisher is my brother. Any and all that he says, i cosign.
He is as versed as i am, plus he is a soil grower outside as well as coco indoors. He understands hydro well and we utilize the exact growing techniques. Well i play around a little, but the selective fan leaf removal he brought to my group from either vader or the jungle boys... Or hell my memory sucks..
Lol regardless of where it originated we have found it to be the simplest way to go from 1 apical branch to several without the pause that happens with topping..
I explan more later, im on the clock at work now..


----------



## Wisher2 (Feb 27, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I will wait for your training technique. Though I admit living through the next few weeks are going to be totally nerve-wracking!


first grow is always nerve racking
as soon as you get a few grows under your belt things get much easier
you will get a routine and things become, for the most part, smooth sailing


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 27, 2018)

I really do hope that it becomes much more of a second nature thing. Laugh if you will, but I’m still trying to figure out the next “feeding” these gals are gonna get and how to adjust ppm when I dont know WHICH nutrient the plant is comsuming. (Yeah, newbies suck, I know  )


----------



## Wisher2 (Feb 27, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I really do hope that it becomes much more of a second nature thing. Laugh if you will, but I’m still trying to figure out the next “feeding” these gals are gonna get and how to adjust ppm when I dont know WHICH nutrient the plant is comsuming. (Yeah, newbies suck, I know  )


that is a valid concern....
nothing newbie about it.....I have known people that have been growing for years switch to say hydro and are completely lost


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 27, 2018)

Yay!!! Got my blue lab ppm and ph meters. Wow - that box is daunting. Guess its time to sit down and read all the directions before I do anything. (I did see I have to “hydrate” the ph pen for 24 hours first?!?!  ... ugh ... oh well, ya gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 27, 2018)

Mephisto Genetics re-opened their store ... woooohooo!!! I’m thinking of adding some Double Grape and some Sour Livers to my little collection of seeds. Thoughts? Suggestions for another of their strains instead?


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 27, 2018)

if you are gonna do dwc you'll have to rely heavily on those meters , both when mixing nutrients & monitoring your ph. as well as your nutrient uptake between feedings , bluelab makes good meters


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 27, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> if you are gonna do dwc you'll have to rely heavily on those meters , both when mixing nutrients & monitoring your ph. as well as your nutrient uptake between feedings , bluelab makes good meters


I know ... quality! Its one of the reasons I went with the Blue Lab pens - really good reviews all around and here too. No point in skimping on the thing that will help me keep my babies happy!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Feb 27, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Mephisto Genetics re-opened their store ... woooohooo!!! I’m thinking of adding some Double Grape and some Sour Livers to my little collection of seeds. Thoughts? Suggestions for another of their strains instead?


I dont get caught up in the seed craze. My advice would be, figure out a way, some how some way, to get you a certified cut of GG4, and spend a year trying to grow it better and better each time.. You will remember certain things from the last one and you be on guard for things you remember, and that alone will give you that experience to move forward even if you never got another lick of help..


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 27, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I know ... quality! Its one of the reasons I went with the Blue Lab pens - really good reviews all around and here too. No point in skimping on the thing that will help me keep my babies happy!


I'm one of those people that enjoy the grow as much as the harvest I have 2 tents (3x3) this is large as I'm gonna get I've never grown an auto but hear mephisto autos are about the best but gotta agree about cloning if you get time click on this link www.kingklonebrand.com I have two of their strains blackjack & candyland their nice but more important than finding the holy grail is to just enjoy what you've got & share the experience


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 27, 2018)

Um, sorry guys - can’t get clones ... not going down that road.


----------



## Wisher2 (Feb 27, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Um, sorry guys - can’t get clones ... not going down that road.


why?
What road is that?
I pop seeds constantly 
but I almost never flower a seed
only the clones of a seed

just not accessable for you?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 27, 2018)

Not accessible ... yet ...

That and I dont know anyone else who grows


----------



## Wisher2 (Feb 27, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Not accessible ... yet ...
> 
> That and I dont know anyone else who grows


there are always ways


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 27, 2018)

It would be nice, but I’ve been out of the scene for a long time and just lost touch with anyone who even smokes any more. The last smoke I had was a 1/4 that lasted me - get this - TWO years ... no joke.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 28, 2018)

Morning update ... not much change, but not any worse!

HBSS #1


HBSS#2


I noticed this morning that the water level on the indicator tubes for both was down about 3/4” ... should I top off with plain distilled water ... distilled water that has had nutes added ... ot just wait until Saturday to change out with a fresh solutionnof nutes for both? And if I do a full change out on he water Saturday, should I increase the nute solution for seedlings from 1/4 strength to maybe 1/2 strength?


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 28, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Not accessible ... yet ...
> 
> That and I dont know anyone else who grows


It’s not that accessible here either unless you know people lol. Also nothing wrong with an auto, like I said I’m picky and have had one or two plants that were ok (out of like 60-70 lol), again picky. I have also seen a few epic auto grows that were topped, just never happened for me. Do you refer to this training anywhere else Homie? Curious to see what you do. Perhaps start a thread .


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 28, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> that is a valid concern....
> nothing newbie about it.....I have known people that have been growing for years switch to say hydro and are completely lost


Well of course they are lost, I was and I’ve grown some epic fields over 40+ years. I expected death at every turn lol. Mind you I didn’t go on forums like these for a few years, all reading. I did soon learn that it’s easy to love em to death though, less is best when starting out, would be my number one offering.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 28, 2018)

Just wanted to share a beautiful morning from my front door!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Feb 28, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Morning update ... not much change, but not any worse!
> 
> HBSS #1
> View attachment 4097732
> ...


Do u have any roots com8ng thru the netpot? If no dont worry about it. No changeiut needed. That lil thing couldnt drink a thimble caps worth of water all week.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Feb 28, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> It’s not that accessible here either unless you know people lol. Also nothing wrong with an auto, like I said I’m picky and have had one or two plants that were ok (out of like 60-70 lol), again picky. I have also seen a few epic auto grows that were topped, just never happened for me. Do you refer to this training anywhere else Homie? Curious to see what you do. Perhaps start a thread .


I will and yes there is documentation on a thread of over a 1000 pages on another site but i neither have anything to do with that site nor do i want to promote that site. I will show you with my own clones which are almost ready to come out the aerocloner...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Feb 28, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Just wanted to share a beautiful morning from my front door!
> View attachment 4097762


What you live on one of the great lakes?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 28, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> What you live on one of the great lakes?


Not on one of the lakes ... on the Chesapeake Bay


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 28, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Do u have any roots com8ng thru the netpot? If no dont worry about it. No changeiut needed. That lil thing couldnt drink a thimble caps worth of water all week.


No, no roots yet - especially not through that ton of hydroton.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Feb 28, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> No, no roots yet - especially not through that ton of hydroton.


Dont worry about changing out the solution fri.. We dont need to change it out till we change to flower nutes.. Its just waste of water and nutes and time....


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 28, 2018)

Cool beans


----------



## Wisher2 (Feb 28, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> What you live on one of the great lakes?


any lake is a "great lake" if you live on it....shit!!!!


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 28, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Just wanted to share a beautiful morning from my front door!
> View attachment 4097762


Must be nice, no ice lol. Here’s what I look at


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 28, 2018)

We havent had a good snowfall here in a long time - though we did have Snowmageddon in 2009/2010 - omg that was a LOT of snow for a LONG time


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 28, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> We havent had a good snowfall here in a long time - though we did have Snowmageddon in 2009/2010 - omg that was a LOT of snow for a LONG time


Actually our snow is gone but still 2’ of ice .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 28, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Actually our snow is gone but still 2’ of ice .


Ouch - ice sux


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 1, 2018)

Morning all! Ok, here are today’s pics and the readings from my brand new and calibrated ph and ppm testers from Blue Lab. The bigger leaves on my first girl look like they have rust on them  Calmag deficiency? I’m only using 1/4 strength calmag - should I up THAT nutrient to 1/2 strength maybe?

HBSS #1 ... ph: 6.3 ... ppm: 470 ... Water temp: 68


HBSS #1 ... ph: 7.2 ... ppm: 710 ... Water temp: 68


Now, I know that the ph and ppms are up higher than they should be. Since the water level *has* dropped some (likely due to evaporation more than anything), do I add distilled water to bring that ppm level DOWN and then re-check the ph and adjust if necessary?

This is why I was considering switching out the waters in both this weekend - especially now that I have these awesome new pens! I’m not worried about “throwing away” nutes that are in water already - especially if that water isn’t doing my babies any good!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Morning all! Ok, here are today’s pics and the readings from my brand new and calibrated ph and ppm testers from Blue Lab. The bigger leaves on my first girl look like they have rust on them
> 
> HBSS #1 ... ph: 6.3 ... ppm: 470 ... Water temp: 68
> View attachment 4098285
> ...


There is nothing wrong with changing water on a schedule, some do, some don’t. There are good and bad for both methods IMO. I change out and very rarely add back just because I have things dialed in to add exact same amount every time and it’s quick and easy for me. There are many variables like nutes, water, room make up, do what works for you. I use my res water, what little is left for house plants and clones lol. I spend about $50 on nutes for the whole year so that’s not a concern. I get a very unstable res if I leave it to long or add back but again that could be water/nutes. I did spend a bit of time finding the nutrient that offered me stability and price. IMO you are border line getting to warm (res) so hopefully you are giving enough DO. Roots should be out by now, not lots, but yes you should be seeing them I would think.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2018)

also sadly I think your bottom girl is about done , try watering once a day


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 1, 2018)

DO?? Sorry, that’s a term I haven’t learned yet. Enlighten me please!

As for the little one at the bottom, the drip ring is only being turned on 2x per day and only for about 15 mins each. And it might be hard to tell from the pics, but she actually *IS* growing *lol*.


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I know ... quality! Its one of the reasons I went with the Blue Lab pens - really good reviews all around and here too. No point in skimping on the thing that will help me keep my babies happy!


Blue labs is the best one to get. Both pH pen and ppm truncheon meters . If not blue labs you will have to replace them. They make tip cleaner for the pH pen. I recommend you get it also


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

At this stage in these sprouts life they shouldn't need hardly and food and can be easy to burn up if you are not careful .
The rapid rooters change from dark brown to light brown when the need a little water. 
The root structure of the one baby in the hydro farm probable hasn't spread out under Neath the drip ring yet. 
When the do it should shoot out. 
Until the roots spread out I would make sure to hand water the plug a little to keep them going. 
Go real easy on nutes at this stage. 
Usually water is enough at this stage untill they are a few inches tall.
If you have some bennificial bacteria and drop it into the rapid rooters plug will turbo charge the root system and make the roots take off faster .
I know you probably have a little in the water already. 
I would take a little syringe and put a few drops concentrated straight into the plug and watch them explode.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 1, 2018)

max420thc said:


> At this stage in these sprouts life they shouldn't need hardly and food and can be easy to burn up if you are not careful .
> The rapid rooters change from dark brown to light brown when the need a little water.
> The root structure of the one baby in the hydro farm probable hasn't spread out under Neath the drip ring yet.
> When the do it should shoot out.
> ...


Yup ... I know to go easy on the nutes ... my first post explained that I was using 1/4 strength and using it only because I’m using distilled water


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yup ... I know to go easy on the nutes ... my first post explained that I was using 1/4 strength and using it only because I’m using distilled water


500 ppm is a little hot. I think that is what you mentioned.


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Do not worry about the rust looking spots on the leaves at this point, it happens for some reason when they drop and hit the growing media, it will stop once it gets a little legs under them,
I would think to feed them if you want to just a ml or two a gallon of Cal mag would be plenty. Cal mag has a N rating or around one , that's all she needs, just a we little bit.
Do you see the one baby Browning a little bit in the center? 
It's because the soup is to hot . Or the light is to strong. 
I am out of town and I know you do not know my but I've been around several of the fellas here for around a decade . 
I will not tell you something that is wrong and if I do not know I will tell you I do not know and then I will find the answer.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 1, 2018)

Yeah, I’m thinkingmof doing a full reservoir change for both this weekend. I *think* I have the correct order and timing to make aure the water is stable before I put it *back* in the two buckets (anyone correct me if I’m wong please):

Put 6 gallons distilled water in a large enough container (4 for the DWC and 2 for the Water Farm)
Add appropriate CalMag and let sit for 15 mins
Add appropriate Flora Micro and let sit for 15 mins
Add appropriate Flora Grow and let sit for 15 mins
Add appropriate Flora Bloom and let sit for 24 hours
Adjust ph as necessay
I’m thinking of doing it this way so I know the EXACT same solution is going into each. Do I need to aerate the water with an airstone at any point in the proceedings though?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> DO?? Sorry, that’s a term I haven’t learned yet. Enlighten me please!
> 
> As for the little one at the bottom, the drip ring is only being turned on 2x per day and only for about 15 mins each. And it might be hard to tell from the pics, but she actually *IS* growing *lol*.


Dissolved oxygen but at this point it shouldn’t be an issue, and yup maybe pics, it looked like the middle new growth was brown and that is a sign she is about to die, hopefully not. Brown spots on new plants is not normal and a sign of issues, I know as I get them on occasion, just saying lol.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 1, 2018)

@cjsbabygirl313 
my assessment is you are killing your plants with ph

ph needs to be down around 5.5

you need to keep the ph between 5.5-6.2

this is hydroponics

also there is no reason why there should be 700ppm of nutes in one of the buckets

there is something going on that isn't good

check and recheck everything

make sure you keep parameters set..

hand feed each plant 2-3x a day with about 1/4 cup nutes each time

next time you pop seeds

a good idea is to wait till the seedling has many roots popping out of the root plug before transplanting into the final home

it is much easier to regulate the growth of the seedling in a tray under a fluorescent bulb than it is in a hydro bucket

again this is just my opinion


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> @cjsbabygirl313
> my assessment is you are killing your plants with ph
> 
> ph needs to be down around 5.5
> ...


pH right now around seven is not going to kill them, they do not need nutes right now. I do agree they should be under a humidity dome with no nutes at all yet. I also agree on proper pH, it's just not that critical at 7 . 
We are trying to help you. 
This is your first run and we all want to see you do well. 
If not try again. 
When I first started I killed all kinds of plants. Never give up and keep learning.
If you have bag seed try running them first . Get the hang of it


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 1, 2018)

Remember folks, my meters weren’t right AND that likely caused me to make mistakes ... goes back to my other post about the problem with such high ph and ppm drift in 24 hours


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 1, 2018)

And again, if i get that water and nutes straightened out this weekend, hopefully it will help


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Remember folks, my meters weren’t right AND that likely caused me to make mistakes


We are not picking on you .
Your pH is not the problem. 
Everyone of us started where you are at. 
Anyone who tells you they haven't screwed something up is a liar, 
It is figured even very good growers will still screw up at least 1 in ten grows. 
Do not get discouraged your patience and hard work be rewarded .


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)

Get an EC meter, PPM is deceptive, I can chuck a cup of urea in your bucket of ferts and your ppm meter won't show shit.


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> And again, if i get that water and nutes straightened out this weekend, hopefully it will help


Please listen to me . 
I m one of the few on here that can get 6 plus pounds a 1000 watt lamp. 
No problem and sometimes 8 depending on strain. I an pretty good. If you want to see some proof you can see a few pictures I posted on drtomb grow journal. 
They do not need food yet. 
Get them under soft light for a week or two and let them get three or four inches tall . Then hit them with light Cal mag for feed. 1 or 2 ml a gallon is all , let them get a few nodes then feed them , just a little.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Get an EC meter, PPM is deceptive, I can chuck a cup of urea in your bucket of ferts and your ppm meter won't show shit.


My meter measures both


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Get an EC meter, PPM is deceptive, I can chuck a cup of urea in your bucket of ferts and your ppm meter won't show shit.


Do they not measure the same thing but just calculate it differently? Is it not just conductivity?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2018)

max420thc said:


> pH right now around seven is not going to kill them, they do not need nutes right now. I do agree they should be under a humidity dome with no nutes at all yet. I also agree on proper pH, it's just not that critical at 7 .
> We are trying to help you.
> This is your first run and we all want to see you do well.
> If not try again.
> ...


I agree with everything except the dome, I’ve found the dome is not needed as long as there are roots, I find a dome after rooted makes for a to humid environment IMO.


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> I agree with everything except the dome, I’ve found the dome is not needed as long as there are roots, I find a dome after rooted makes for a to humid environment IMO.


The dome helps them get a start. Then remove them to a light lite , and let them become ajisted a little to lower humidity levels then a little more lite and then a little food. 
For my clones I refer to it as pre veg coming out of the cloning station .
I know these are seeds but still delicate until they get a couple of nodes.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 1, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Please listen to me .
> I m one of the few on here that can get 6 plus pounds a 1000 watt lamp.
> No problem and sometimes 8 depending on strain. I an pretty good. If you want to see some proof you can see a few pictures I posted on drtomb grow journal.
> They do not need food yet.
> Get them under soft light for a week or two and let them get three or four inches tall . Then hit them with light Cal mag for feed. 1 or 2 ml a gallon is all , let them get a few nodes then feed them , just a little.


this is a really strange post
someone begging a newbie to follow their directions with a claimed 6# per 1k
then stating ph of 7 is ok in hydro and that the plants dont need food yet

just odd

instead of being on these boards you should be in the midst of writing "the art of 3.6g per watt"

I would love to know these secrets

we are talking cannabis right? Not tomatoes

I mean no disrespect
but when someone claiming to pull 6-8# per 1k on these forums show up.....my nose starts to bleed from the stank

just sayin

Wisher1


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Do they not measure the same thing but just calculate it differently? Is it not just conductivity?


ANC is correct in my opinion. There are lots of nutes that will not show up on a meter. Especially if organic


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Go look I just told you where to see the pictures. 
I get 4 lbs a pull out of strains like Tahoe. 
It's only 2 grams a watt. , Damn it's not that hard if you do it right. 4 grams a watt is very doable with the right strain under a 1000 gavita.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 1, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Go look I just told you where to see the pictures.
> I get 4 lbs a pull out of strains like Tahoe.
> It's only 2 grams a watt. , Damn it's not that hard if you do it right. 4 grams a watt is very doable with the right strain under a 1000 gavita.


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

A pH of seven is not going to hurt your plant or a seedling. It's not ideal for hydro. A plant will not suffer at a pH of 5.4 
Or even five so long as it does not stay at that pH. 
Plants grow in a pH of seven all the time outside in dirt right? 
The reason you guys can not go hrdlwy over a gram a watt is you are growing for surface area only in a scrog and not depth 
A 1000 watt will penetrate three ft deep into a plant and most growers only here are only getting six to eight inches penetration because the canopy is to thick. 
I am not dick unless forced or prodded into being one.
I am here hanging out trying to help people. 
This new grower needs some help 
Are we not here to help one another and learn from one another ? It's not who has a biggest dick contest unless we want to turn it into one and yeah I can help you reach two grams a watt and will show you how to do it if you want. 
Go look at drtomb grow I am helping him now. But his conditions and plants are not set up completely to reach that point but he will do good. 
You will find drawing on his 6 1000 watt Coco grow journal . 
If you want to follow along I will show anyone who wants how to reach 2 grams a watt


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Go look I just told you where to see the pictures.
> I get 4 lbs a pull out of strains like Tahoe.
> It's only 2 grams a watt. , Damn it's not that hard if you do it right. 4 grams a watt is very doable with the right strain under a 1000 gavita.


I call bs too.. Sorry bro..
8 lol..
Wisher was like wtf.. Its prob a fed troll trying to throe newbies first grows off...
7 in hydro and no feed in a soilless median... 
Somebody call vader and tell him he is doing wrong...
Sounds like we git us a flat earther.....


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

max420thc said:


> A pH of seven is not going to hurt your plant or a seedling. It's not ideal for hydro. A plant will not suffer at a pH of 5.4
> Or even five so long as it does not stay at that pH.
> Plants grow in a pH of seven all the time outside in dirt right?
> The reason you guys can not go hrdlwy over a gram a watt is you are growing for surface area only in a scrog and not depth
> ...


Actually i teased u in my last post and i apologize. Im way to busy to get some beef going.. Im gonna rwturn t9 what I was doung before you laid that on us..


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I call bs too.. Sorry bro..
> 8 lol..
> Wisher was like wtf.. Its prob a fed troll trying to throe newbies first grows off...
> 7 in hydro and no feed in a soilless median...
> ...


Yea 8 . Call all you want.
4 out of a 600 all day every day with a decent producer, 3 out of medium producers


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

I am on my phone right now, I can not post pictures off of this phone, they are in my computer,
I told you where to find my pictures.
If you do not want to go look it's up to you. 6 lbs a lamp under HPS 1000 chocolate diesel ,
2.5 lbs out of a medium producer organic hydro 3 lbs same strain with AN.under a 600


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

max420thc said:


> A pH of seven is not going to hurt your plant or a seedling. It's not ideal for hydro. A plant will not suffer at a pH of 5.4
> Or even five so long as it does not stay at that pH.
> Plants grow in a pH of seven all the time outside in dirt right?
> The reason you guys can not go hrdlwy over a gram a watt is you are growing for surface area only in a scrog and not depth
> ...


Yes I agree that a ph of 7 wouldnt hurt if it was like 24 hrs or less. And yes I agree that DE does flower deeper,, but I disagree about you not needing to feed. But no big dick contest im way to busy for all that...


cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Morning all! Ok, here are today’s pics and the readings from my brand new and calibrated ph and ppm testers from Blue Lab. The bigger leaves on my first girl look like they have rust on them  Calmag deficiency? I’m only using 1/4 strength calmag - should I up THAT nutrient to 1/2 strength maybe?
> 
> HBSS #1 ... ph: 6.3 ... ppm: 470 ... Water temp: 68
> View attachment 4098285
> ...


Something is seriously wrong that you doubled your ppm. The plant didnt drink no water, or at least no more than a few spoon fulls. So how much water did it go down in a day?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2018)

max420thc said:


> ANC is correct in my opinion. There are lots of nutes that will not show up on a meter. Especially if organic


I know that lol. But why would an EC meter show it but not a ppm meter? That was the question?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

max420thc said:


> I am on my phone right now, I can not post pictures off of this phone, they are in my computer,
> I told you where to find my pictures.
> If you do not want to go look it's up to you. 6 lbs a lamp under HPS 1000 chocolate diesel ,
> 2.5 lbs out of a medium producer organic hydro 3 lbs same strain with AN.under a 600


Well Max, what really thru me off was the fact that the OP was concerned about her ph and EC fluctuation and somehow that went to you telling us about the 8 a light. I mean a fella such as yourself has to see the irony in her ppm doubling in 24hrs with a seedling that roots havent even hit water yet? Just thinking out loud Max, what do you think we ought to tell the little lady to do, eh Max?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2018)

And poof goes another thread lol.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

No we are gonna keep it civilized. Me and Max or just working out the problem that she is having with good communication and team work.
Remember,,,
TEAM WORK MAKES THE DREAM WORK.................. EH MAX?


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Yes I agree that a ph of 7 wouldnt hurt if it was like 24 hrs or less. And yes I agree that DE does flower deeper,, but I disagree about you not needing to feed. But no big dick contest im way to busy for all that...
> 
> Something is seriously wrong that you doubled your ppm. The plant didnt drink no water, or at least no more than a few spoon fulls. So how much water did it go down in a day?


I would set my pH around 5.6 hydro and let it drift back to around seven every day and then reset the pH at 5.6 . Soils , and I know soil is not hydro but a plant will be ok at seven . If the grower has a dry environment like many do in the winter wouldn't it evaporated some of the water?
Sometimes it is hard to know not being on site.
Depending on some nutes especially powdered nutes if they have not disolved completely when you first dose would also explain a raise in ppm?
Did you ever go look at my plants?
Pictures and more of them are also posted on psycadelibuds journal .
Several of them.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Well Max, what really thru me off was the fact that the OP was concerned about her ph and EC fluctuation and somehow that went to you telling us about the 8 a light. I mean a fella such as yourself has to see the irony in her ppm doubling in 24hrs with a seedling that roots havent even hit water yet? Just thinking out loud Max, what do you think we ought to tell the little lady to do, eh Max?


I just dont understand why these trolls get on and steer people under the bridge
I went and looked at his "information" he is freely giving on some other thread....def a online persona
with someone elses pics and all

it is just rediculous

@cjsbabygirl313 
I would suggest just getting the pom and ph under control
hand watering a few times a day

once you get that under control and the roots hit the nutes they will take off


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> No we are gonna keep it civilized. Me and Max or just working out the problem that she is having with good communication and team work.
> Remember,,,
> TEAM WORK MAKES THE DREAM WORK.................. EH MAX?


Well that’s good and yup like I say there are lots of good things to be learned and some nots so good here, hopefully op picks the good ones lol. No one way works for everyone the same, to many variables.


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Well Max, what really thru me off was the fact that the OP was concerned about her ph and EC fluctuation and somehow that went to you telling us about the 8 a light. I mean a fella such as yourself has to see the irony in her ppm doubling in 24hrs with a seedling that roots havent even hit water yet? Just thinking out loud Max, what do you think we ought to tell the little lady to do, eh Max?


The OP doesn't know me from Jack. 
If the OP does not know me how can she trust what I say? 
I just watched a room full of experienced growers and only one mentioned something is off. 
So this room full of growers all of them so called sit and watch this new grower make a serious error and not say anything about what's up and start questioning ? 
Give me a brake. 
How many people make claims like that the can not back it up? If I were you only seeing one gram a watt grows I think I would be scepticle also. 
So I don't blame you at all for calling bull shit.
But as I am not by my computer's side and cannot post here I told you where to find my pictures. 
If this new grower is going to take someone advice it would be good for them to now whoever they take the advice from knows what they are talking about. 
If I was giving you advice and my grow looked like shit I would hope you would not take that advice .
The way to become a better grower is find growers that are better then yourself sit down and watch and ask ten million questions . .
Most growers are pretty cool( not all ) and will help you. 
Or they should


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 1, 2018)

max420thc said:


> I would set my pH around 5.6 hydro and let it drift back to around seven every day and then reset the pH at 5.6 . Soils , and I know soil is not hydro but a plant will be ok at seven . If the grower has a dry environment like many do in the winter wouldn't it evaporated some of the water?
> Sometimes it is hard to know not being on site.
> Depending on some nutes especially powdered nutes if they have not disolved completely when you first dose would also explain a raise in ppm?
> Did you ever go look at my plants?
> ...


do you know how the rhizosphere works in soil vs soilless vs aquaculture
7 is NOT ok in aquaculture

in soil and soilless the rhizospere regulates its own ph where in aquaculture you regulate the ph
anything over 6.2 and you will stress the plant and lock out micronutrients leading to an overload or certain +ion intake causing a burning effect

on another note

why would a bucket of nutes jump from 1.0ec/ph 5.5
to 1.4ec/ph7


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

max420thc said:


> I would set my pH around 5.6 hydro and let it drift back to around seven every day and then reset the pH at 5.6 . Soils , and I know soil is not hydro but a plant will be ok at seven . If the grower has a dry environment like many do in the winter wouldn't it evaporated some of the water?
> Sometimes it is hard to know not being on site.
> Depending on some nutes especially powdered nutes if they have not disolved completely when you first dose would also explain a raise in ppm?
> Did you ever go look at my plants?
> ...


I agree on the 5.6 and let it rise to 6.2 and then drop it back again. I do not agree with going past 6.2
I also agree that her RH must be 5% and she is evaporating the shit out of it, because there is no where else it could go.. The seedling didnt drink it.
I dont think the undissolved theory will hold water tho, even tho I get what your saying, but OP has more sense that to not mix it good because we covered that a page or two back.
And I also agree hard to know what someones environment is.... but her symptoms say low rh, light too close and leaf temps too high. and poss to much light with lack of good rooting system.
And no I didnt go look at your pics, pick one and post it here,, 
Do you raise your kids and work for a living?
If so then I respect you, and could care less about the quality of your plants. 
You dont got to prove nothing to me...I take you at your word... 


As for OP, how do you take measurements on your buckets?


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I just dont understand why these trolls get on and steer people under the bridge
> I went and looked at his "information" he is freely giving on some other thread....def a online persona
> with someone elses pics and all
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I am getting at. 
If a person takes different advice from everyone , who's advice to you take? 
Here this dude is calling me a troll with fake pictures and he doesn't even know me . If he went and looked he would see a 6 lb one thousand watt pull. 
Not one lamp but several .
And he would see a 600 watt 3 lb pull . 
But it's all fake


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> do you know how the rhizosphere works in soil vs soilless vs aquaculture
> 7 is NOT ok in aquaculture
> 
> in soil and soilless the rhizospere regulates its own ph where in aquaculture you regulate the ph
> ...


The ph and EC jumping says we got a serious problem in the hydroton


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 1, 2018)

max420thc said:


> This is exactly what I am getting at.
> If a person takes different advice from everyone , who's advice to you take?
> Here this dude is calling me a troll with fake pictures and he doesn't even know me . If he went and looked he would see a 6 lb one thousand watt pull.
> Not one lamp but several .
> ...


I did look
and no it dosnt look like a 6# pull
maybe from 4 lights but not 1
sorry pal
again
I dont need to know you
I have been here since 07
I know what I have seen over the years
sorry
when I see commercial hit 6# a light I will come talk to you about your technique


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Air stones will evaporated water and raise pH. A grower has nothing to do with it going to seven by morning unless you are using a auto doser for pH. 
It never hurt my plants or many others plants as most resivoirs with aurstobes in them will raise the pH by the best day. 
It will raise through all the levels the plant uptakes micro and macro nutes at. Then reajust the pH the next day and top off the res


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> The ph and EC jumping says we got a serious problem in the hydroton


Good theory


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> do you know how the rhizosphere works in soil vs soilless vs aquaculture
> 7 is NOT ok in aquaculture
> 
> in soil and soilless the rhizospere regulates its own ph where in aquaculture you regulate the ph
> ...


When you can show me a three pounds 600 watt pull I will listen to you. Or a 4 lb 1000 watt pull you might be worth listening to .2 grams a watt is all


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I just dont understand why these trolls get on and steer people under the bridge
> I went and looked at his "information" he is freely giving on some other thread....def a online persona
> with someone elses pics and all
> 
> ...


im gonna just take your word on it about his profile etc...
I mean it isnt our first rodeo... 
Op isnt stupid, she follow the right ppl... 
If he is, lets just let him get bored and fall off then...
Im not into the meat head shit tonight.. 
I just finished 10 hrs at work and transplanting 24 clones straight in the door...
Im hungry and tired....


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

Well got these scragglers in there...
You see the twist on the leaf.. She gets that from her parent, gg4..


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2018)

I’m going to bed lol.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 1, 2018)

Now now gents ... its all good! I keep a warm steam vaporizer in the tent otherwise I can’t get the RH near 40% ... and the vaporizer is doing great.

Last weekend when I filled the buckets, I rinsed the bucket, added the requisite amount of water, and then added the nutes in a 1/4 strength solution (that is 1/4 of what the label on the GH bottles say for a seedling). I think somewhere a few pages back I even showed where he ppm landed after each nute add as well as the final ph. I.e., the bottle says for seedling strength add 1/4 tsp each micro, grow, and bloom PER GALLON ... I only put in 1/4 tsp for FOUR GALLONS. 

My suspicion is the Water Farm or the hydroton in the water farm - though I made SURE to rinse it well.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> im gonna just take your word on it about his profile etc...
> I mean it isnt our first rodeo...
> Op isnt stupid, she follow the right ppl...
> If he is, lets just let him get bored and fall off then...
> ...


Dude - I’m STILL working ... since 7am ... and lol I’m a bit fried and still got more work to do


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 1, 2018)

Oh, and here are pics from tonight under a normal camera’s flash


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m going to bed lol.


im not far behind!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Dude - I’m STILL working ... since 7am ... and lol I’m a bit fried and still got more work to do


dang... well hope you get er done...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 1, 2018)

Just uploaded the spreadsheet and pivot tables for the meeting tomorrow - even though I’m in training again all day tomorrow. I’m ready to go turn into a pumpkin ...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Now now gents ... its all good! I keep a warm steam vaporizer in the tent otherwise I can’t get the RH near 40% ... and the vaporizer is doing great.
> 
> Last weekend when I filled the buckets, I rinsed the bucket, added the requisite amount of water, and then added the nutes in a 1/4 strength solution (that is 1/4 of what the label on the GH bottles say for a seedling). I think somewhere a few pages back I even showed where he ppm landed after each nute add as well as the final ph. I.e., the bottle says for seedling strength add 1/4 tsp each micro, grow, and bloom PER GALLON ... I only put in 1/4 tsp for FOUR GALLONS.
> 
> My suspicion is the Water Farm or the hydroton in the water farm - though I made SURE to rinse it well.


So even with it turned off it still changed..
I mean do u got another bucket?
Mix up a gal at 500 ppm and 5.8 ec.
Set a lid on it and leave your meter in it.
Do this at start of morning.
Every hr check the meter and write down what it is.. I wanna see when this change happens...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> So even with it turned off it still changed..
> I mean do u got another bucket?
> Mix up a gal at 500 ppm and 5.8 ec.
> Set a lid on it and leave your meter in it.
> ...


Just 1 gallon? Not in the Water Farm? Ok, I can do that ... that shouldnt change. Again, I suspect it’s somethinh with the WF.

Oh, and is there a chart anywhere that says “x amount of x nute (ml/tsp per gallon) = x ppm”?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Just 1 gallon? Not in the Water Farm? Ok, I can do that ... that shouldnt change. Again, I suspect it’s somethinh with the WF.
> 
> Oh, and is there a chart anywhere that says “x amount of x nute (ml/tsp per gallon) = x ppm”?


Not that 8m aware of...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

Ya just a empty bucket.. Clean..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Not that 8m aware of...


Not to be stupid here - or maybe I’m just too tired - how do I know how much of each nute to put in in order to reach 500ppm?


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Not to be stupid here - or maybe I’m just too tired - how do I know how much of each nute to put in in order to reach 500ppm?


You are very clever. You ask the right questions. 
Dose a little at a time and take a reading.


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

When I get back home I am going to get some bag seed and sprout them , paper towel method , plain water from bottled water and see how long the sprout lives without food and post it .


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Not to be stupid here - or maybe I’m just too tired - how do I know how much of each nute to put in in order to reach 500ppm?


to 1 gal of water
2ml Micro
3ml Grow
1ml Bloom
in this order
mix well and allow to sit for 30min
adjust ph to 5.5
then allow to ride for 24 hours and see what it does

GH is really stable for me
never jumps around so lets see what is does

P.S.
if you really "need" Calmg
you can add it @ 4ml per gal


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 1, 2018)

max420thc said:


> When I get back home I am going to get some bag seed and sprout them , paper towel method , plain water from bottled water and see how long the sprout lives without food and post it .


where do you find bag seed?
I havnt seen bagseed since 94-95
of course that was the last time I purchased a sack


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> where do you find bag seed?
> I havnt seen bagseed since 94-95
> of course that was the last time I purchased a sack


I have plenty of them from sorry ass growers throwing hermis all the time available


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> to 1 gal of water
> 2ml Micro
> 3ml Grow
> 1ml Bloom
> ...


Very good, I wouldn't feed a seedling no where near this much of anything until it has legs under it. Just me.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 1, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Very good, I wouldn't feed a seedling no where near this much of anything until it has legs under it. Just me.


I actually hit my seed 1.5 ec directly out of the shell
I grow in coco
this is just how I have always done it
but this is for her bucket test ...no plants just a bucket test
and this should net between .8-1.0ec


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 1, 2018)

these were hit 1.5ec directly from the womb
these are about 2 weeks from a popped tail

this is just how I do it
and only recommend my techniques to those who understand what I do
for the rest
I always suggest the most minimal of options.
bare basics


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> these were hit 1.5ec directly from the womb
> these are about 2 weeks from a popped tail
> View attachment 4098682
> this is just how I do it
> ...


You just seen two seedling get smoked didn't you? Now the question is why you would feed a sprout when it doesn't need or want it? Another question is why you would direct someone to feed a seedling that does not need food to sprout? Or immediately after sprouting ? Unless you wanted them to kill a sprout?


----------



## max420thc (Mar 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> these were hit 1.5ec directly from the womb
> these are about 2 weeks from a popped tail
> View attachment 4098682
> this is just how I do it
> ...


By the way, nice plants. But I wouldn't feed any sprout with much of anything until it has legs under it. Just me but what do I know, I only pull two to four grams a watt


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

max420thc said:


> By the way, nice plants. But I wouldn't feed any sprout with much of anything until it has legs under it. Just me but what do I know, I only pull two to four grams a watt


the reality is I know for a fact you are a troll

you obviously cant read as I stated clearly that the recipe was for her control bucket experiment with no plant in it
but since you get 2-4# a light which literally means nothing as I get 8-10 lbs per plant
here is the reality
indoors I grow in coco
I start my seeds.....yes my seeds not another breeder
my seeds in a paper towel
once a tail has sprouted
I place in coco tail down and hit with 1.5ec base nutrients
no calmg
no extra anything
just base nutrients
once roots pop the bottom in about 2 weeks
I up-pot to 4"pots
in 2 more weeks I take cuttings of the seed plant
I then drop to 18/6 light schedule
once sex is shown
I toss the males with their clones
and flower the clones
if I find a cut I like I will keep it
if not
the moms go outside and are grown out to 8' trees

again

my recipe is for myself and the others in my crew
as we all have different variations as we all have different methods
but for the coco
this is what we do period

the recipe for her is for a CONTROL BUCKET to see what it does
and to rule out anything that she may be doing nutrient wise

here are some babies getting HAMMERED with 1.5 ec



here they are literally 10 days later


the plant on the bottom right....already on a cycle
tryin to catch some zzz's as I run these under 24 hours

so as you can see
1.5 ec right out of the gate def can take a toll and kill plants quickly

and here is the proof


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 2, 2018)

I start my cuttings in about 1 EC but when I transplant into the trays I drop the EC down to half that. The reason I do this is I got lazy a while back and used res water, the fact was, it worked rather well, no science just a case of the lazies lol. So now they get res water and honestly I get no signs of burning, which surprised the hell out of me. To OP, it was the pic that threw me off on the lower plant, although still not the picture of health, it is growing, I now see there is no brown in the middle, good luck getting this sorted. 
Is there still no roots? I guess there is a pile of hydroton there, I typically have a tap root at 3-4 days after transplant but that’s in a 5” net pot


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> To OP, it was the pic that threw me off on the lower plant, although still not the picture of health, it is growing, I now see there is no brown in the middle, good luck getting this sorted.
> Is there still no roots? I guess there is a pile of hydroton there, I typically have a tap root at 3-4 days after transplant but that’s in a 5” net pot


There are roots for both - just not through the net pot in the dwc and as far as the Water Farm goes, I really dont want to shuffle the hydroton around just to see how much the roots have grown, I dont want to damage them.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> There are roots for both - just not through the net pot in the dwc and as far as the Water Farm goes, I really dont want to shuffle the hydroton around just to see how much the roots have grown, I dont want to damage them.


No don’t do that lol. Again not familiar with waterfarm so I wasn’t sure if it was easy to see. It will be interesting to see if the EC rises in the trial pot, not sure WTF is going in with that. I’ve been using the same hydroton for 4 years now so I can’t remember what my EC did when new, knowing me I would not have spent more than the time it takes to get clean run off . I do use a pressure washer to clean my stuff in a 5 gallon pail with a screen bottom. It works well, in the winter I take it to a car wash bay .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Eureka! I found the following at http://www.lycaeum.org//~sunny/ALT-EC-TDS.html



> For 5ml in 1 US Gallon (3.785L) of distilled water
> TDS/ppm EC/mS EC/uS
> Micro 430 0.614 614
> Bloom 200 0.286 286
> ...


NOW I can correlate that correctly to the appropriate number of gallons!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

max420thc said:


> You just seen two seedling get smoked didn't you? Now the question is why you would feed a sprout when it doesn't need or want it? Another question is why you would direct someone to feed a seedling that does not need food to sprout? Or immediately after sprouting ? Unless you wanted them to kill a sprout?


Smh


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Well i feed mine out the gate too.. 
Coco 1.5
Rw 1.0
Dwc 1.0 till roots hit water

Then it depends 9n how much DO
Im putting in the water..
But i usually lower it to 250-350 ppm..
Just my waterfarm 350 to 500
My UC I drop 250-300 ppm
But you have to feed in coco, rw, and dwc EVERY time....


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Eureka! I found the following at http://www.lycaeum.org//~sunny/ALT-EC-TDS.html
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I can correlate that correctly to the appropriate number of gallons!


so my recipe of
2ml Micro
1ml Bloom
3ml Grow
is 377ppm
which is roughly 400ppm like I said

adding the 4ml calmg will bump it to roughly 450ppm

IMO is perfect for running DWC

I actually got this recipe from someone who ran DWC a long time ago
should be good for a control bucket experiment
IMO I do believe your spike in ppm as well as PH has to be do to the hydroton or something else in the bucket itself

good luck and wishing you great success
if these seedling fail , hopefully you have more and we can get you started again but on a much better track covering all your bases


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 2, 2018)

Gonna tag along if it's cool sand arguing lol. 

I love HBS have grown it a couple of times and will be popping more seeds soon. I'll give you some tips she can get big and bushy if you treat her right.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks @Wisher2 ... and yup got more seeds!!!

Welcome @Evil-Mobo !!! Nice to find someone else who has grown the same strain


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

max420thc said:


> By the way, nice plants. But I wouldn't feed any sprout with much of anything until it has legs under it. Just me but what do I know, I only pull two to four grams a watt


how often you go around bragging about your yield? My experience tells me that ppl with that skill dont hang out on boards begging for recognition. Maybe you are just young Max.
Wasnt Jim Carey son named max in liar liar?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Eureka! I found the following at http://www.lycaeum.org//~sunny/ALT-EC-TDS.html
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I can correlate that correctly to the appropriate number of gallons!


Awesome find.. Wisher usually knows all that stuff by heart.. Hell his hydro shop in Cali, even sends him home with free nutes all the time for him to do free runs of and give his thoughts. He deff isnt reciting no other site, and he doesnt need you to go to another site to see his pics..


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Thanks @Wisher2 ... and yup got more seeds!!!
> 
> Welcome @Evil-Mobo !!! Nice to find someone else who has grown the same strain


If you want me to later I can dig up some pics of my HBS from the last time I grew it, would just have to look through my threads  I'm a Mephisto fanboy and only grow their auto's (for the most part). I just finished some Sour Hound


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Gonna tag along if it's cool sand arguing lol.
> 
> I love HBS have grown it a couple of times and will be popping more seeds soon. I'll give you some tips she can get big and bushy if you treat her right.


Well we move forward with discovery to day.. Yesterday was just the arraignment... Welcome!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> If you want me to later I can dig up some pics of my HBS from the last time I grew it, would just have to look through my threads  I'm a Mephisto fanboy and only grow their auto's (for the most part). I just finished some Sour Hound
> 
> View attachment 4098832


what did you grow it in?


----------



## max420thc (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> how often you go around bragging about your yield? My experience tells me that ppl with that skill dont hang out on boards begging for recognition. Maybe you are just young Max.
> Wasnt Jim Carey son named max in liar liar?


All the time I tell about my yeilds, you want great yeilds too?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> so my recipe of
> 2ml Micro
> 1ml Bloom
> 3ml Grow
> ...


I burnt my plants with that 2 micro,1 bloom, 3 grow... They got claw real bad. too much N..


I would run lucas till this grow is over and switch to a 1 part... 
just my opinion


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> If you want me to later I can dig up some pics of my HBS from the last time I grew it, would just have to look through my threads  I'm a Mephisto fanboy and only grow their auto's (for the most part). I just finished some Sour Hound
> 
> View attachment 4098832


Would love some pics on that grow - what medium did you use?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Would love some pics on that grow - what medium did you use?


I'll have to check I don't remember if I was still doing no till the last time I grew it.............


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> what did you grow it in?


Believe it was organic living soil.........

I recently switched to Promix BX and the Flora Nova line again...............


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

max420thc said:


> All the time I tell about my yeilds, you want great yeilds too?


Well first off, I want quality. If it isnt quality, then I dont care how much of it there is. I also prob bin alot of scrag which you call yield. 
Look u aint never got 8 pounds off of 1 light. That we know with out doubt. I have never met any one who got more than 4 a light and you say u double that. If you had that skill which you dont, you would work for Nasa, working on are space program and how to grow enuf veggies to make a long long trip. Instead you on some thread with less that 20 pages with 5 new members trying to get us to believe that you do twice as good as million dollar agriculture buildings.. So ok then...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'll have to check I don't remember if I was still doing no till the last time I grew it.............


Well 2 opposite ends of the spectrum...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> If you want me to later I can dig up some pics of my HBS from the last time I grew it, would just have to look through my threads  I'm a Mephisto fanboy and only grow their auto's (for the most part). I just finished some Sour Hound
> 
> View attachment 4098832


it looks awful leafy. Have you ever grown reg plants? What is the fav you ever grew? Got any pics of it?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> it looks awful leafy. Have you ever grown reg plants? What is the fav you ever grew? Got any pics of it?


Hasn't been final trimmed man lol just went into the bucket to start curing...........

Plenty of pics in my threads not gonna hi jack the thread lol


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I burnt my plants with that 2 micro,1 bloom, 3 grow... They got claw real bad. too much N..
> 
> 
> I would run lucas till this grow is over and switch to a 1 part...
> just my opinion


I dont remember
but I do agree that running lucas would be the easiest
@half strength
that should be around 400ppm 500scale
4:8
bloom:micro


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> it looks awful leafy. Have you ever grown reg plants? What is the fav you ever grew? Got any pics of it?


That is what I noticed with the autos i grew. The buds were airy compared to the tight nugs that I get with better strains.
My fav so far has been Urkles Girl which was Girl Scout cookies x Purple Urkle and cookie glue which is Girl Scout Cookies x Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Tx guys - hubby and I are at the Home Depot; I’m gonna grab a 6-gallon bucket to set it up in ... this way if it stays stable I can just switch it out with what’s in the res’s now. And sure - I’ll give the Lucas a shot!


----------



## max420thc (Mar 2, 2018)

I never go by ec . Ever, 
Why would I? 
The only time I ever measure them is when something is wrong. 
Normally I use Lucas formula and have been doing it so long and is so effective and simple I do it in my sleep. 
I am sorry you do not know how to get over a gram a watt fellas. 
That's your fault not mine. 
Plants do not need pumped full of nutes to do good. Actually I subscribe the the theory less is more. 
Just give the plant what it needs and it will do fine. 
I am not impressed with outdoor plants at all in size I guess because I see them all the time constantly. 
It is easy to grow outside in the right environment especially , 
Big deal. 
I feed them after they have legs under them 5 ml micro and 10 bloom in veg. 
It self PHs in clean water . And add 1 ml of Cal mag a gallon in veg and that's it. Oooo hard to do. Of course the formula gets bumped for flower.
Unless I am growing organic hydro. 
The degree of difficulty of growing indoors is much higher because you have to be abke to control the conditions.
Plant production comes from training the plant to produce and light intensity. Simple isn't it? 
Even outdoor you can double your production with training. 
If you push a plant to hard with nutes you screw it up and the burn, taste smell everything goes to crap.
Everyone is going to do it how they want to though.
Too many make to much out of something that is so simple.
Now looking at her sprouts you can tell they just popped. I wouldn't even put them in the media until they were a bit bigger and there is no need to feed ANYTHING hot ever. 
Even in bloom. 
I have my own theory's on this and the proof is in the pudding. 
I sure would not direct anyone to feed a sprout. 
Unless you intentionally wanted them to kill it. 
Until the bean sprouts and gets a nice tail on it then in the media( whatever you like) I have my own prefferences I like to grow in but it doesn't make a damn bit of difference to me I will grow very well in anything. I do not care for dirt but if you are outside it is a good idea it's just easier. Normally the outdoor guys I know use powdered based nutrients. 
I really do not care what brand it is so long as it has a NPK rating of around 2.5-5-5. they are all salt based nutrients unless it is organic.
So the discussions I always see on here about this brand or that one is nothing but bull shit. They are all salt based nutrients it's all the same shit. If you buy it in powder you save a pile of money especially if you are growing thousands of plants outside at a time.
If you want to pay someone to add water to your nutrients go ahead. 
As far as a baby plant ( a node at least and a couple of I changed tall) they handle Lucas just fine and do really good on it. 
This is not hard at all . Pop bean.( I preffer the paper towel method) let baby get a couple of inches tall, feed baby lite , let baby get legs feed baby heavier. 
Holly shit it's not rocket science. 
There is more then enough energy in a bean to keep the baby alive for a couple of weeks without anything but water.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I dont remember
> but I do agree that running lucas would be the easiest
> @half strength
> that should be around 400ppm 500scale
> ...


Ya i just remember my autos not liking that extra N in the 3/2/1 mix.. 
8/16 
micro:bloom, mix well
then add distilled water till you get down to desired ppm
then ph. 


But everybody needs to remember she still hasnt got roots in the water...
Since she rushed into the buckets its gonna be a second till they get situated.
Low light intensity, a rooting hormone, and a spray of solution containing epsons salt is what I would do....
And its time to be using some beenines....


----------



## max420thc (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> how often you go around bragging about your yield? My experience tells me that ppl with that skill dont hang out on boards begging for recognition. Maybe you are just young Max.
> Wasnt Jim Carey son named max in liar liar?


Actually I am pretty old. 
And a guy that is really good at anything has his haters, a haters going to hate don't you know?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Ya i just remember my autos not liking that extra N in the 3/2/1 mix..
> 8/16
> micro:bloom, mix well
> then add distilled water till you get down to desired ppm
> ...


Which bennies pray tell pleaee?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Hasn't been final trimmed man lol just went into the bucket to start curing...........
> 
> Plenty of pics in my threads not gonna hi jack the thread lol


link?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Which bennies pray tell pleaee?


I use +life by hydroponic research

https://hydroponic-research.com/products/life


----------



## max420thc (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Well first off, I want quality. If it isnt quality, then I dont care how much of it there is. I also prob bin alot of scrag which you call yield.
> Look u aint never got 8 pounds off of 1 light. That we know with out doubt. I have never met any one who got more than 4 a light and you say u double that. If you had that skill which you dont, you would work for Nasa, working on are space program and how to grow enuf veggies to make a long long trip. Instead you on some thread with less that 20 pages with 5 new members trying to get us to believe that you do twice as good as million dollar agriculture buildings.. So ok then...


I am in large buildings full of weed all the time. In places doing things that you would only dream of pal. 
And yeah 8 lbs under gavitas all day every day. 
Let my know when you hit two grams a watt. 
I will take quality and quantity all day every day over low yeilds and high quality.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> link?


Links in my sig


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Actually I am pretty old.
> And a guy that is really good at anything has his haters, a haters going to hate don't you know?





max420thc said:


> I am in large buildings full of weed all the time. In places doing things that you would only dream of pal.
> And yeah 8 lbs under gavitas all day every day.
> Let my know when you hit two grams a watt.
> I will take quality and quantity all day every day over low yeilds and high quality.


I dream of being a good grand pa. I dream of watching my own kids succeed. T-ball practice and piano practice, and suppers around the table with all my family, that is what is in my dreams.
Why if you have so much money, esp at 8 pounds a light and a whole warehouse full of weed, do you just lay in the basement and play on a grow forum?
Damn you ought to be out there driving your Mclaren P1...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Links in my sig


Is what you just grew out really sativa leaning? There is like 100 pages of that thread.. I scanned the first 3 and the last 3 so that is all i saw,,


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Is what you just grew out really sativa leaning? There is like 100 pages of that thread.. I scanned the first 3 and the last 3 so that is all i saw,,


I'm not sure what info you're after man. You asked for pics and like I said there's plenty in multiple grow threads I have.

The buds pictured is Sour Hound Auto from Mephisto:
https://www.seedsman.com/en/sour-hound-auto-feminised-seeds


----------



## max420thc (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I dream of being a good grand pa. I dream of watching my own kids succeed. T-ball practice and piano practice, and suppers around the table with all my family, that is what is in my dreams.
> Why if you have so much money, esp at 8 pounds a light and a whole warehouse full of weed, do you just lay in the basement and play on a grow forum?
> Damn you ought to be out there driving your Mclaren P1...


Normally I do what I love to do. My passion my everything is growing weed. 
What would life be like without doing something you love to do? 
You love your kids that's great. I love mine too.
If I wanted to I could sit in front of a TV playing Xbox all day. But that gets old too.
My passion is growing marijuana. It's what I do and who I am. 
Because it is my passion for decades I have gotten pretty good at it. 
I don't even smoke that much. 
I just love the plants.
And because I am a licensed HVAC contractor to go with my passion I earn a pretty good piece of money doing it. 
The money is not what is important.
Money always comes when you are good at what you do not matter what it is. 
If you are a ditch digger and love digging ditchs and are the best ditch digger there is money will follow.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm not sure what info you're after man. You asked for pics and like I said there's plenty in multiple grow threads I have.
> 
> The buds pictured is Sour Hound Auto from Mephisto:
> https://www.seedsman.com/en/sour-hound-auto-feminised-seeds


I was asking about there linage. 
I went and checked it says mostly Indica..
We had a friend that grew some of Mephisto autos out.. He really liked them.. The Linage on the Sour Hound seems enticing! 
Relax brother Im not coming for you. I was just making conversation...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Normally I do what I love to do. My passion my everything is growing weed.
> What would life be like without doing something you love to do?
> You love your kids that's great. I love mine too.
> If I wanted to I could sit in front of a TV playing Xbox all day. But that gets old too.
> ...


all cool then dude.. I sure dont want to spend my whole day off today debating the 8# thing,,, Cool???
Hey take a pic of what you are smoking on right this second, and post it. Let me see them skillz!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

I dream of paying off my house and seeing my kids have kids of their own
and maybe seeing cannabis deregulated
@max420thc 
I saw you pics
didnt see any warehouses
and didnt see 8# per gavita either
but I am getting old
may need my eyes checked

@Homie Da Clown 
I am actually starting to believe this guy
let me explain
once his boss is done with a run
his boss has him go hang each plant and weigh it
for state accountability purposes
then once dried and trimmed it has to be weighed again
all of it
and seperated and tagged and labeled

so yes wet weight I def believe he is pulling 8# per gavita

once dried however
leaves him with 25oz dried which is perfectly average accross the board when it comes to hps lighting
it comes to around .65g per watt which is also standard

@cjsbabygirl313 
I am sorry for all this nonsense on your thread
in my 20+ years of growing, anyone who brags of their weed is full of you know what, anyone who brags on a forum and in the same sentense begs someone to listen to them def is full of well
I hope your babies pull through and 
if not you can pm myself and I am sure @Homie Da Clown for any info or help needed

dont give up
also that is a good idea for the bucket swap


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I was asking about there linage.
> I went and checked it says mostly Indica..
> We had a friend that grew some of Mephisto autos out.. He really liked them.. The Linage on the Sour Hound seems enticing!
> Relax brother Im not coming for you. I was just making conversation...


I'm completely relaxed man you're reading way too much into things lol. Just saying you kept asking for pics, then you tell me the thread has too many pages of pics so it's like um not sure where we're going with this lol..........

Cheers


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Believe it was organic living soil.........
> 
> I recently switched to Promix BX and the Flora Nova line again...............


I used flora nova fo over a year. I hatred that thickness tho..
I switched to cns17 which is clear and watery, easy to mix! 
And its cheap. You should try a small jug for your next round, just to see for your self, or when you run out of the nova.
Im pretty sure that wisher uses it or has in his outside plants as well as inside.. Poss even in promix. I know he has used promix and if im correct he did last summer outside even.. He is a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I used flora nova fo over a year. I hatred that thickness tho..
> I switched to cns17 which is clear and watery, easy to mix!
> And its cheap. You should try a small jug for your next round, just to see for your self, or when you run out of the nova.
> Im pretty sure that wisher uses it or has in his outside plants as well as inside.. Poss even in promix. I know he has used promix and if im correct he did last summer outside even.. He is a wealth of knowledge!


I just finished up some ionic and went back to the Nova, I will check into the cns17 and see what's up thanks


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

@Wisher2 .. tx man  I do apreciate everyone’s help and dont mind some sidebar discussions as long as everyone remains respectful and remembers I *am* tying to keep a grow log *lol* ... but its all good!

Also for my bucket test, ya’ll think I should use an airstone? I have an extra 4” stone, tubing, and 2 ports available from muly airpump.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Wisher2 .. tx man  I do apreciate everyone’s help and dont mind some sidebar discussions as long as everyone remains respectful and remembers I *am* tying to keep a grow log *lol* ... but its all good!
> 
> Also for my bucket test, ya’ll think I should use an airstone? I have an extra 4” stone, tubing, and 2 ports available from muly airpump.


The added air will not hurt


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I just finished up some ionic and went back to the Nova, I will check into the cns17 and see what's up thanks


I have been using CNS for a long time because it works really well and it runs about $25.00 a gal
depending on your grow style
for promix you would be looking at around 18-20ml per gal
something like say dwc
around 10-12ml per gal I would say
real easy stuff

right now I am actually using RX green technologies as I was kicked a shit ton of gallons to test for my area to see if the shop wants to carry it or not
so far works well in coco

but as for Nova
I to prefer CNS over Nova as it runs clean, its clear, super stable and thinner so easier to mix as well as price
but since I get most nutes for free I dont really think about it

but when I am done testing
I am going straight salts
no more bottles
@ $.05 per gal of feed that pretty much is free


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Wisher2 .. tx man  I do apreciate everyone’s help and dont mind some sidebar discussions as long as everyone remains respectful and remembers I *am* tying to keep a grow log *lol* ... but its all good!
> 
> Also for my bucket test, ya’ll think I should use an airstone? I have an extra 4” stone, tubing, and 2 ports available from muly airpump.


actually that is a good idea as it will show you how the added air changes the nutrient mix
adding air may add heat which causes fluxuation in the ph and ec/ppm readings
good idea


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm completely relaxed man you're reading way too much into things lol. Just saying you kept asking for pics, then you tell me the thread has too many pages of pics so it's like um not sure where we're going with this lol..........
> 
> Cheers


im sorry bro! lol
Its hard to see personality thru a message..
My bad, bro im homie! lol
I dont really like all this butt sniffing/dick swinging, but us men seem to do it... 
He just made some outlandish claims that the likes of me and wisher never heard before. 
And we called him on it..
Usually me and him dont get caught up in these things, but 8 a light was just way way over the top.
But we gonna move past it....


Cmon wisher, lets just clear the water for cj's baby...
so we can get this thread back on track....

We need to prob have her get that +life as soon as possible.. Its the one thing that would help her... And my advice earlier....
We prob gonna have to yank the waterfarm. If she had that much flux from something in the hydroton, then we got serious problem.
We prob better address that with her, and moving forward.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The added air will not hurt


That was my thought



Wisher2 said:


> actually that is a good idea as it will show you how the added air changes the nutrient mix
> adding air may add heat which causes fluxuation in the ph and ec/ppm readings
> good idea


Yeah, again, I’m trying to duplicate conditions as much as possible


----------



## max420thc (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> all cool then dude.. I sure dont want to spend my whole day off today debating the 8# thing,,, Cool???
> Hey take a pic of what you are smoking on right this second, and post it. Let me see them skillz!


I am not smoking anything bro. I don't even have any on me. 
Like I said I don't smoke much . 
If you all's passions was as strong as mine you would be getting 2 to 4 grams a watt to. The difference between a pro foot ball player and a little league player is passion and drive. I have it, most of you do not


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I just finished up some ionic and went back to the Nova, I will check into the cns17 and see what's up thanks


So I dont guess you cared much for the ionic?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

@Homie Da Clown ... appreciate it all man!!!


----------



## max420thc (Mar 2, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I dream of paying off my house and seeing my kids have kids of their own
> and maybe seeing cannabis deregulated
> @max420thc
> I saw you pics
> ...


Apparantly you were looking at someone else's grow. 6 lbs all day in the pictures I posted and a 2.5 lb and a 3:lb 600 watt grow


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Wisher2 .. tx man  I do apreciate everyone’s help and dont mind some sidebar discussions as long as everyone remains respectful and remembers I *am* tying to keep a grow log *lol* ... but its all good!
> 
> Also for my bucket test, ya’ll think I should use an airstone? I have an extra 4” stone, tubing, and 2 ports available from muly airpump.


good question... I say Yes. Make sure that you dont reuse any dirty biologically, air stones...
And we are very sorry. We will try to get back to the thread.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Appologies appreciated but not necessary!!

Maybe clean all my airstones with an H2O2 solution?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> So I dont guess you cared much for the ionic?


It sure was cleaner than the Flora Nova, no doubt I didn't dislike it just wanted to try Flora Nova again it's what I used my very first grow and use to use it back then in coco. I had been doing living organics for a while indoors like I do with my outdoor veggies but just got tired of it indoors. Too much work in tents and I am having some health issues so started to look for ways to lighten the load but keep the quality going even if yield suffered a bit because I grow for myself so no numbers to meet deadlines etc. I get to do whatever I want and the goal is to keep breeding and pheno hunting but never run out of head stash so I don't have to buy. If I can do that I'm a happy camper. And Flora Nova bloom is magic for clones man........


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Homie Da Clown ... appreciate it all man!!!


its all good cjsbaby, my apologies on side tracking the thread. And your welcome! 

And hey, im proud that a GIRL had big enough kahunnas, to tackle dwc. I know a lot of guys barely make it out of Fox Farms soil.. It will be frustrating at times.. Every emotion you would have for a newborn you will experience with these, although not quite as dramatic... 
But its very gratifying journey! 
I actually get too bask in your glory when you succeed too.
And that is my pay, what I get out of it... 
I like building winners!
And a tough brave girl for a new Padawan, that I believe in...
That is enuf appreciation for me....


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Appologies appreciated but not necessary!!
> 
> Maybe clean all my airstones with an H2O2 solution?


idk, I use air diffusors by UC, and then i just use the wands in the farms. BUT I DO AGREE, that extra stones in the farms will help!

I fill up a tub with water and bleach and scrub or soak all of my systems between each run.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

What kind and size of air pump you using?


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Appologies appreciated but not necessary!!
> 
> Maybe clean all my airstones with an H2O2 solution?


should work well

I agree with Homie
I believe getting you some bennies is a +
+life by hydroponic research is by far the best I have found so far out of all brands and mixes

replicating the enviroment will work
and as for the seedling
I am sure it is not to late to just pull it up and out of the hydroton
I would do this and hand feed it once you get the bucket stable
that will allow you to clean the hydroton better and maybe run some h2O2 through it

then when you get the bennies or some sort of bennie you inoculate your roots with it and place the seedling back into the fresh bucket

here is a seedling about a month old


its roots are pretty solid
 

this is what it has been growing in because I am to lazy to transplant


these plants get 1.5 ec and a dash of +life beneficials

this has allowed my plants to be successful

I think it best when starting seeds that will go to dwc and the like
to grow the seedlings in a cut tray like this until the seedlings get some hight and root girth before transplanting to final home
this is just my Personal Opinion


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> its all good cjsbaby, my apologies on side tracking the thread. And your welcome!
> 
> And hey, im proud that a GIRL had big enough kahunnas, to tackle dwc. I know a lot of guys barely make it out of Fox Farms soil.. It will be frustrating at times.. Every emotion you would have for a newborn you will experience with these, although not quite as dramatic...
> But its very gratifying journey!
> ...


Aww you’re so kind! (Hubby says we are all a buch of potheads lol*). And yeah - I tend to like trying things that are a challenge; and since I had such good success with my container gardens last year and the herbs and all in my AeroGardens, it was just natural for me to take the next step


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> What kind and size of air pump you using?


960gph from Vivosun


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> 960gph from Vivosun


thats a lot of bubbles
what type of diffuser or stane are you using


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> thats a lot of bubbles


“Go big or go home”  ... plus, the pump that came with the waterfarm SUX - didnt seem to even barely move the water ... besides, this way if I ended up getting a bigger tent later on it’ll be oneless thing to buy



Wisher2 said:


> what type of diffuser or stane are you using


4”x2” airstone - again Vivosun


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Cool.. Just wanted to make sure u was getting enuf DO...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Cool.. Just wanted to make sure u was getting enuf DO...


btw, 2 of those stones in rhe DWC and 1 in the WF


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

All right folks - experiment started!

6 gallons of distilled water in the bucket along with 12ml of cal mag ...

ph is 5.8
EC measurement is .1,
400ppm measurement is 40ppm, and
700p measurement is 60ppm (not sure which of the three is best, but hell I’ll track it all of them, both when I first put a nute in and after 15 mins BEFORE I add the next nute)


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> All right folks - experiment started!
> 
> 6 gallons of distilled water in the bucket along with 12ml of cal mag ...
> 
> ...


you can add the nute is at the same time
as Micro then grow then bloom
you dont have to wait at all
once you dump each nute just mix until well incorperated and it should be good to go

also 5.8 is your starting ph?
seems crazy low
after adding all the nutes you are gonna be sitting in the 2.0/3.0 ph range

we will see


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It sure was cleaner than the Flora Nova, no doubt I didn't dislike it just wanted to try Flora Nova again it's what I used my very first grow and use to use it back then in coco. I had been doing living organics for a while indoors like I do with my outdoor veggies but just got tired of it indoors. Too much work in tents and I am having some health issues so started to look for ways to lighten the load but keep the quality going even if yield suffered a bit because I grow for myself so no numbers to meet deadlines etc. I get to do whatever I want and the goal is to keep breeding and pheno hunting but never run out of head stash so I don't have to buy. If I can do that I'm a happy camper. And Flora Nova bloom is magic for clones man........


Sounds good brother. I think for an older dude and really anybody, a dtw system is about as good as it gets.. You could hook it up to a 55 gal res and run it 2 weeks with out adjustment. Prob longer... 
As long as you provide good run off and a weekly tea feeding, it runs damn near flawlessly..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> All right folks - experiment started!
> 
> 6 gallons of distilled water in the bucket along with 12ml of cal mag ...
> 
> ...


5.8 huh... seems low..
Ok well add the nutes,
micro first.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> you can add the nute is at the same time
> as Micro then grow then bloom
> you dont have to wait at all
> once you dump each nute just mix until well incorperated and it should be good to go
> ...


Well it isnt uncommon for distilled to move from 7 because of air/c02
but if she is at 5.8 she gonna need a lot of ph up


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> but if she is at 5.8 she gonna need a lot of ph up


Really? I had found the following when I was trying to determine what the perfect ph is for weed in hydro:

between 5.5 and 5.8 perfect
between 5.3 and 6.5 good
between 5.0 and 7.0 acceptable
below 4.5 and above 8.0 disrupted absorption of nutrients
below 3.5 and above 9.0 irreversible damage to the roots


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Question: getting ready to clean that airstome with some H2O2 (3%) and distilled water ... what ratio am I using? 3ml/gal?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Really? I had found the following when I was trying to determine what the perfect ph is for weed in hydro:
> 
> between 5.5 and 5.8 perfect
> between 5.3 and 6.5 good
> ...


well we mean that the starting ph before adding micro/grow/bloom was low at 5.8...
But once you get it all mixed, then tell us what the EC, and PH or..
5.8 when finished mixing would be perfect


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ok, here’s where it stands now with all the nutes added and the airstone in it:


I’ll start checking those values again each hour around 3pm


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 2, 2018)

I always shoot for 5.8-6.0


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok, here’s where it stands now with all the nutes added and the airstone in it:
> View attachment 4098985
> 
> I’ll start checking those values again each hour around 3pm


I am not entirely following that graph
so you added 1ml per gal micro and 1ml per gal bloom
and 2ml per gal Calmg?
it should be more
for 6gal
12ml micro
24ml bloom
1:2 ratio
the lucas method
no calmg
1:1:1 is fine if you are using all 3 bottle
1:2 if only M/B
2ml micro : 4ml Bloom per gal of water
also
online charts for ph ranges are just a guideline
my Hydro nutrients run @ 3.5ph
but when running something like GH
I keep it between
5.5-6.0
we were concerned that your starting water was 5.8
starting water is usually @ 7ph
you never want to ph the starting water
ALWAYS!!!!! ph after all nutrients have been added


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I am not entirely following that graph
> so you added 1ml per gal micro and 1ml per gal bloom
> and 2ml per gal Calmg?
> it should be more
> ...


Crap ... i messed up Lucas?? And I take it now I can’t add an additional 6ml micro and 18ml bloom - at least not in that solution.
F—-!!

Guess I’ll just add 6ml of grow and make Lucas wait until another time

Also I added the CalMag because that’s what the GH site says you can do if you’re using distilled water


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ok, for simplicity’s sake, I just added 6ml of Grow.
ph = 5.5
EC = .3
500ppm = 160
700ppm = 230


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Crap ... i messed up Lucas?? And I take it now I can’t add an additional 6ml micro and 18ml bloom - at least not in that solution.
> F—-!!
> 
> Guess I’ll just add 6ml of grow and make Lucas wait until another time
> ...


you can easily add into that what you need
so just add more of the appropriate Micro and mix then add the appropriate bloom and mix
perfectly fine

as for the Calmg
when running lucas formula
the "Formula" at this ratio adds enough Ca and Mg to compensate for distilled or RO water
as is 
I have and probably never will use CaMg suppliment as with the nutrients that I run whether it be GH or Botanicare or anything else
there is more than enough Ca and Mg in solution 
again in My opinion
I use 0ppm RO water

Homie and I really when helping someone
Like to simplify everything and use as little as possible

all you need is
List:
gh Micro
gh Bloom
ph up
ph/ec meter
ph/ec solution *calibration*

that is literally it
that is all you need
I can get you from seed to harvest in any media *peat/coco/RockWool/Aquaculture*

with those few things
and of course lights and all that if indoors
if outdoors
shit you dont need anything else


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> you can easily add into that what you need
> so just add more of the appropriate Micro and mix then add the appropriate bloom and mix
> perfectly fine
> 
> ...


Again, I appreciate all your help gents!

So I added the 6ml of grow and here’s where my soup stands:


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Crap ... i messed up Lucas?? And I take it now I can’t add an additional 6ml micro and 18ml bloom - at least not in that solution.
> F—-!!
> 
> Guess I’ll just add 6ml of grow and make Lucas wait until another time
> ...


why not? you can add more...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> you can easily add into that what you need
> so just add more of the appropriate Micro and mix then add the appropriate bloom and mix
> perfectly fine
> 
> ...


Im gonna let you run her thru this....
So we dont both confuse her


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Im gonna let you run her thru this....
> So we dont both confuse her


its all good
our information will presumably be pretty much the same


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> its all good
> our information will presumably be pretty much the same


Ok guys - so talk to me ... the #s for my nute mix is above ... leave as is? Add anything? Or just wait for a few more hours to see if anything shifts?


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok guys - so talk to me ... the #s for my nute mix is above ... leave as is? Add anything? Or just wait for a few more hours to see if anything shifts?


well to me it is really low
as in 
if you are gonna use the 3 part
right now I would bump it to 2:2:2ml per gal
or if you are gonna use lucas
then 
Micro 2ml
Bloom 4ml
per gal
but yes just leave as is
and see what it does for 24 hours
honestly like I said before
do you have a tray for seed starting?
if so
I would pull the seedling out of the hydroton and put back in the tray and hand water
let the seedling grow a little more get 2-3 nodes
during that time rinse the hydroton really well
then once the seedling is ready to be put back in the system
put the ring on a timer for 15min 3times a day
once the roots hit the nutes in the reservoir you cant discontinue the drip ring
IMO I wouldnt even use the drip ring
but this is me
with the agitation of the nutes in the bucket the hydroton will begin to soak up moisture through capilary action in turn the roots will absorb and continue to grow out 
but thisnis just My Opinion


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> well to me it is really low
> as in
> if you are gonna use the 3 part
> right now I would bump it to 2:2:2ml per gal
> ...


Ok - I’ll bump the nute solution up and see how it fares overnight.
Regarding a seed starting tray, no such luck - BUT I have some 4” nursery pots I ordered for my parsley that I need to start on. Should I maybe put the little one in one of those? If so, what do you suggest putting in with it to hold the rapid rooter upright? Some hydroton or perhaps something else? I do also have a bag of Roots Organic soilless mix. Would that help?


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok - I’ll bump the nute solution up and see how it fares overnight.
> Regarding a seed starting tray, no such luck - BUT I have some 4” nursery pots I ordered for my parsley that I need to start on. Should I maybe put the little one in one of those? If so, what do you suggest putting in with it to hold the rapid rooter upright? Some hydroton or perhaps something else? I do also have a bag of Roots Organic soilless mix. Would that help?


how about a plate or a baking pan
to place the seedling on
a tupperware


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> how about a plate or a baking pan
> to place the seedling on
> a tupperware


I do have some of those REALLY small tupperware containers ... they’re like 2”x2”x2” ... and i could punch a few drainage holes in the bottom


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I do have some of those REALLY small tupperware containers ... they’re like 2”x2”x2” ... and i could punch a few drainage holes in the bottom


no drainage holes
just sit the seedling in it
then pour enough to soak your little seedling and whatever runs off just let it be
the plant will soak it up
once the roots really pop out
and you will know what I mean
they will really start poppin out like a chia pet
tgen it can return to the hydro bucket
also do you have a light for seedlings like a shop light
or just the LED
if only the led
then sit it about 24" 
if you have a shop light
12" above the seedlings


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> no drainage holes
> just sit the seedling in it
> then pour enough to soak your little seedling and whatever runs off just let it be
> the plant will soak it up
> ...


Will do - but sorry, no shop light ... so I’ll move the light up - and the other plant will be ok?


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Will do - but sorry, no shop light ... so I’ll move the light up - and the other plant will be ok?


if the other plant dosnt look good I would do the same for it as well

you want them lookin strong before they go into the bucket


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Well, I can say they’ve boh got a second set of leaves! Though the little one’s leaves look really thin ...


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 2, 2018)

I vote for leaving them at this point but hey it’ll be interesting .
Edit: well I kinda think the little one is fucked so really not much to lose


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

the one in the dwc bucket is doing fine. Let her keep that one going... She learn a lot from it that she can apply to the second one once its fine.. 
The only reason the waterfarm was doing bad was because she had it soaked from the drip ring.. It is sick... like if we sprayed a seedling every day with nutrient water under a bright LED....


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> I vote for leaving them at this point but hey it’ll be interesting .
> Edit: well I kinda think the little one is fucked so really not much to lose


me too.. I vote for raising the led and getting them some beenies, no matter what kind...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Well that second one has definitely perked up since I turned off the drip ring and only run it a little bit 2 times/day. Frankly I’m amazed how much better she looks just under a week later! Take a look


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> me too.. I vote for raising the led and getting them some beenies, no matter what kind...


It will be interesting to see what happens with the test bucket re EC but the PH is confusing me being so low. I’ve never had to add up ..... my bottle of up is like 5 years old lol. I actually change out res when ph starts to drop as I’m figuring balance is starting to get screwed up. Interesting things happening here. Starting to really like my well water lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Well that second one has definitely perked up since I turned off the drip ring and only run it a little bit 2 times/day. Frankly I’m amazed how much better she looks just under a week later! Take a look
> 
> View attachment 4099130 View attachment 4099131 View attachment 4099132 View attachment 4099133 View attachment 4099134 View attachment 4099137 View attachment 4099138 View attachment 4099139 View attachment 4099141


That’s good to hear. Honestly I learned that using rock wool starters and that I could get by with one, two waterings a day until roots were really rocking, transferred that to cubes, I start my clones under a dome in cubes and perilite so the roots are not well developed when they go in the pots unlike a bubble/aero cloner and it’s easy to kill them with water. Just think of a seedling in soil and how little water it requires . As soon as I get them in pots there under HO T5’s at 6-8” and they rock ...., not 8lbs a light but they rock lol.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> That’s good to hear. Honestly I learned that using rock wool starters and that I could get by with one, two waterings a day until roots were really rocking, transferred that to cubes, I start my clones under a dome in cubes and perilite so the roots are not well developed when they go in the pots unlike a bubble/aero cloner and it’s easy to kill them with water. Just think of a seedling in soil and how little water it requires . As soon as I get them in pots there under HO T5’s at 6-8” and they rock ...., not 8lbs a light but they rock lol.


lol


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens with the test bucket re EC but the PH is confusing me being so low. I’ve never had to add up ..... my bottle of up is like 5 years old lol. I actually change out res when ph starts to drop as I’m figuring balance is starting to get screwed up. Interesting things happening here. Starting to really like my well water lol.


Yeah, I’m not sure why its so low either ... I mean shouldnt ALL distilled water be equal?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah, I’m not sure why its so low either ... I mean shouldnt ALL distilled water be equal?


As long as nothing is introduced it should stay stable... how is it doing?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah, I’m not sure why its so low either ... I mean shouldnt ALL distilled water be equal?


Yes until you add CO2 ...... air stone .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

I bumped up the mix with an additional 3ml each of micro, grow, and bloom

Totals of:
12ml CalMag
9ml Micro
9ml Grow
9ml Bloom

Bucket levels currently at:
ph = 5.2
EC = .5
500ppm = 240
700 ppm= 350


----------



## LEDandCoffee (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I bumped up the mix with an additional 3ml each of micro, grow, and bloom
> 
> Totals of:
> 12ml CalMag
> ...



daaaaamn girl. them plants must really like calmag. pH seems pretty low


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 2, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I bumped up the mix with an additional 3ml each of micro, grow, and bloom
> 
> Totals of:
> 12ml CalMag
> ...


so only water when the little plug begins to dry out
it will eventually start to grow


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 2, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> so only water when the little plug begins to dry out
> it will eventually start to grow


Crashing for the night folks; I’m toast!

I’ll check those levels in the test bucket tomorrow and let ya’ll know what's up. I suspect I’ll need to add a couple drops of ph up; but we’ll see. 

Thanks for walking through this with me guys - it’s very much appreciated ... as I’ve said before: you all ROCK


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 3, 2018)

Morning all! Test bucket update ... ph seems to have leveled itself off overnight - I didnt add anything to the mix and tested that twice just to be sure. The other levels remain unchanged. Sooooo, if the below is ok I’m going to change out both buckets today ... I’ll wait for a greenlight from you guys in case you think I need to add more nutes - maybe another 3ml of the micro, grow, and bloom?

Test bucket levels currently at:
ph = 5.8
EC = .5
500ppm = 240
700 ppm = 340
(Which is the ppm level that’s most often referred to??)

Btw, here are the girls this morning. (I moved the hydroton in both just a bit to cover the rapid rooters to try to prevent any algae from forming, so they both LOOK shorter than they are). #1 is showing a 3rd set of leaves! #2’s 2nd set of leaves appear more defined but I still say they look more sativa leaning than her sister who appears more indica dominant.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 3, 2018)

The top one is looking like it’s gonna be good just real rough start lol. The smaller one looks like it’s gonna make it as well but it’s not unheard of to have a runt of the litter and that may be what you have. Keep at it and who knows, it may surprise you . I would be interested in knowing what your test bucket does without an air stone as well, once you see what happens re ph with air stone, I would bet it’s more consistent. I loath airstones and ditched them pretty quick, I found ph was very unstable using them but for the life of me I can’t remember what it did, rise or fall, I’m assuming it fell by increasing the amount of CO2 added. I am always waffling about trying them again but haven’t needed to.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 3, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> The top one is looking like it’s gonna be good just real rough start lol. The smaller one looks like it’s gonna make it as well but it’s not unheard of to have a runt of the litter and that may be what you have. Keep at it and who knows, it may surprise you . I would be interested in knowing what your test bucket does without an air stone as well, once you see what happens re ph with air stone, I would bet it’s more consistent. I loath airstones and ditched them pretty quick, I found ph was very unstable using them but for the life of me I can’t remember what it did, rise or fall, I’m assuming it fell by increasing the amount of CO2 added. I am always waffling about trying them again but haven’t needed to.


From what I understand, the DWC bucket pretty much requires an airstone ... mine has two in it and THAT bucket has been very stable. The Water Farm doesn’t *require* one since it aerates the water as the water drips through the hydroton. But THAT bucket is the one where I’ve seen those wild swings over the last week. Maybe it’s the system ovrall, maybe it’s the hydroton, maybe its that my meters were off ... maybe I screwed up somehow. Who knows, hopefully this week I’ll see some stability and then I’ll be able to breathe a bit!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 3, 2018)

Also, @Homie Da Clown and @Wisher2 ... can you give me a link for this “+life” of which you speak? I can’t seem to find the right thing


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 3, 2018)

https://hydroponic-research.com/products/life


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 3, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> https://hydroponic-research.com/products/life


Thank you!

How does my nute solution look to you this morning?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 3, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> How does my nute solution look to you this morning?


Fine..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 3, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Fine..


Yayyyy!!! I can do my change-out!!!

Lol ... feels like I’m in school all over again!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 3, 2018)

once you get the hang of it
it becomes very easy stuff


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 3, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> once you get the hang of it
> it becomes very easy stuff


Yep - that’s the case when learning any new skill ... PRACTICE!!!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 3, 2018)

I’ve got roots on #1 !!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 3, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I’ve got roots on #1 !!!
> View attachment 4099476


there you go!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 3, 2018)

*doing the happy dance*


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 3, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Morning all! Test bucket update ... ph seems to have leveled itself off overnight - I didnt add anything to the mix and tested that twice just to be sure. The other levels remain unchanged. Sooooo, if the below is ok I’m going to change out both buckets today ... I’ll wait for a greenlight from you guys in case you think I need to add more nutes - maybe another 3ml of the micro, grow, and bloom?
> 
> Test bucket levels currently at:
> ph = 5.8
> ...


Those gals have seen some things eh? Haha it gets so much easier soon. Then you can get the routine down and hit autopilot. Keep it chugging Mrs cj.


----------



## Nafydad420 (Mar 3, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I’ve got roots on #1 !!!
> View attachment 4099476


Shits about to get real!!!!!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 3, 2018)

@Smok3yMcChok3y @Nafydad420 
I’ll rest easier once #2gets some roots down - but for now I just feel like I kicked a firld goal *lol*


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm the other Smokey mcchokey now.was able to get my old account back.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 3, 2018)

Got it @SmokeyMcChokey !


----------



## Levradus (Mar 3, 2018)

Subbed, good luck to you and your beatiful plants


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 3, 2018)

@Levradus ... thank you, they have a ways to go before they reach “beautiful” status - but they’re getting there!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 4, 2018)

Morning Update!

So yesterday when I put the nute solution into my DWC and WF, the readings were:
5.8 ph
.5 EC
240 (500ppm)
340 (700ppm)

This morning here's what I've got:
HBSS #1
6.1 ph
.5 EC
270 (500ppm)
380 (700ppm)

HBSS #2
6.7ph
.6 EC
210 (500ppm)
440 (700ppm)
Thoughts? 

Anyway, here are the girls this morning:


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 4, 2018)

Also, what gives ... the nutrient mix on the GH Flora series bottles isn't the same as the recirculating feeding schedule on their website? AND it's only for photoperiod - is it different for autoflowers?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 4, 2018)

Remember it's all kind of a guideline. I'm no pro at autos but as far as I recall autos you just feed as if they were vegging until early flower then adjust as you see fit into bloom phase. 
I think the major difference is in the recirc schedule they assume you use all the other crap they list. So quantity is a little lower than bottle specs. I used the schedules as a ratio chart and general guideline. There is a really good auto section here and I'm sure lots of ppl use gh flora for them maybe cruise there a bit too. 

The ladies are looking better today. The pH swings will lessen a bit once ya really get to feeding in a few weeks so just stick with it.
I'm guessing it's the indica indica leaning one with roots in water. It looks bigger ready. At least to my eye


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just wondering if maybe I should take bump the ph down a tad bit ...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 4, 2018)

Leave hbbs1 alone.
Drop ph back to 5.8 on hbbs2

And you can give us just ppm at the 500 scale.. We dont need the rest..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 4, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Leave hbbs1 alone.
> Drop ph back to 5.8 on hbbs2
> 
> And you can give us just ppm at the 500 scale.. We dont need the rest..


Kewl beans!!! Thanks - as always


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 4, 2018)

So, how do I know when to increase the percentage of the light and the distance? (currently at 20% veg and 10% bloom and 16” from plants)


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 4, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> So, how do I know when to increase the percentage of the light and the distance? (currently at 20% veg and 10% bloom and 16” from plants)


not for days... Just let it grow. After about a 10 to 14 days if they push out some good roots in the water..
Be patient young grasshopper


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 4, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> not for days... Just let it grow. After about a 10 to 14 days if they push out some good roots in the water..
> Be patient young grasshopper


Lol - patience is NOT in my nature ... I’ve always had the hardest time with it :-/

Oh, and I did get the ph for both of them down to 5.8 - happy with that. And I noticed #1 has the barest showing for her 4th set of leaves and #2 has the barest showing of her 3rd set!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 4, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Lol - patience is NOT in my nature ... I’ve always had the hardest time with it :-/
> 
> Oh, and I did get the ph for both of them down to 5.8 - happy with that. And I noticed #1 has the barest showing for her 4th set of leaves and #2 has the barest showing of her 3rd set!


Good... Just let them grow a little... Soon as we get some good roots in the water then we can increase the light because then they will have enough roots to push the water for the increased transpiration from the increased photosynthesis. If you raise up the wattage of the light, before they can move enough water to cool themselves, then they will burn up.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 4, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Good... Just let them grow a little... Soon as we get some good roots in the water then we can increase the light because then they will have enough roots to push the water for the increased transpiration from the increased photosynthesis. If you raise up the wattage of the light, before they can move enough water to cool themselves, then they will burn up.


Ah-ha! That’s a good thing to know


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

Girls looking good this morning (I know it doesn’t look like much change to you guys, but to me the difference between last week and this week is amazing!).


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

Aw damnit! Just peeked in to check the humdity level and noticed that my big girl has rust spoots on her OTHER leaves now. They werent there this morning! It cant be calcium deficiency, but what else might it be?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 5, 2018)

Its because you jave been all over the place with ppm and nute mix..
Im telling you, your a newb and u really just need to run lucas.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ok - I can mix another batch ... should I leave out the calmag this time?  I only want what’s best for these gals!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh, and since @Evil-Mobo grew the same strain I sent him a question asking him basically if his girl was a calcium ‘ho


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 5, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Oh, and since @Evil-Mobo grew the same strain I sent him a question asking him basically if his girl was a calcium ‘ho


there would be no way to tell at this point
way to early

the problem like Homie stated is that your ph is all over the place
you dont have a deficiency you have more of a lockout

run the lucas formula and keep your ph stable


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

Tx gents ... will do! Is it ok to check and adjust ph daily? This morning the ph crept back up a bit ... 5.9 (DWC) and 6.1 (WF)


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 5, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Tx gents ... will do! Is it ok to check and adjust ph daily? This morning the ph crept back up a bit ... 5.9 (DWC) and 6.1 (WF)


as soon as it hits say 6.2 bring it back down to 5.5
that is fine
I would check on them every day
once they get bigger they will stabalize


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> as soon as it hits say 6.2 bring it back down to 5.5
> that is fine
> I would check on them every day
> once they get bigger they will stabalize


Got it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 5, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Oh, and since @Evil-Mobo grew the same strain I sent him a question asking him basically if his girl was a calcium ‘ho


She was but I have found this is a situation that just has to be dealt with under LED. I'm @ 5ml/gallon through the entire grow of Cal-Mag Plus


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> She was but I have found this is a situation that just has to be dealt with under LED. I'm @ 5ml/gallon through the entire grow of Cal-Mag Plus


Was that in addition to other nutrients? I’m using the GH flora trio, but it’s been advised by my tutors (  ) that I follow the Lucas formula and didnt know if that - in an of itself - was sufficient calmag


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 5, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Was that in addition to other nutrients? I’m using the GH flora trio, but it’s been advised by my tutors (  ) that I follow the Lucas formula and didnt know if that - in an of itself - was sufficient calmag


I'm running the Flora Nova and yes I add silica and Cal mag and light dose of ful-power


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 5, 2018)

I have never seen a need for Calmg
I run in coco and even on the most hungry girls
I just up my base feed and they are fine
but these are my experiences


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

I went ahead and changed out the nute mix to ONLY micro and bloom ... I left the ph sitting at 5.1 and 5.3 for now since my ph seems to climb ... I'll keep an eye on it though


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 5, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I went ahead and changed out the nute mix to ONLY micro and bloom ... I left the ph sitting at 5.1 and 5.3 for now since my ph seems to climb ... I'll keep an eye on it though


that isnt how PH works
using the ph adjuster buffers ph raising it as well as stabilizing it at the same time

this is formula for hydro users

ph raise ppm down *plant is feeding

ph down ppm up * plant isnt feeding

always keep you ppm stable

always start it at the correct ph
allow it to swing up through the correct uptake ph range and bring it back down when needed
you do not want to start so low that it is out of ph range
that causes lockout


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

Understood - going to adjust now


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 5, 2018)

I have well water so a completely different beast but I have to add comparatively massive amounts of down to get it to stabalize due to buffers in water but I adjust to 5.6-5.7 and it will slowly rise till refill. I did notice with bringing it to 5.8 it would rapidly rise. I add 40 ml per 100 litres, I’d have to check but I’m thinking it’s 35% phosphoric acid??? I use sulphuric acid now at 45%. I do know that airstones will raise ph as well.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> I have well water so a completely different beast but I have to add comparatively massive amounts of down to get it to stabalize due to buffers in water but I adjust to 5.6-5.7 and it will slowly rise till refill. I did notice with bringing it to 5.8 it would rapidly rise. I add 40 ml per 100 litres, I’d have to check but I’m thinking it’s 35% phosphoric acid??? I use sulphuric acid now at 45%. I do know that airstones will raise ph as well.


for hydro I always recommend 5.5ph and allow to rise to 6.2 before bringing it back down
this allows the plant to uptake through the zone giving the plant more availability
but then always dropping back to 5.5


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 5, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> for hydro I always recommend 5.5ph and allow to rise to 6.2 before bringing it back down
> this allows the plant to uptake through the zone giving the plant more availability
> but then always dropping back to 5.5


Ya I usual drop it to 5.6 and it seems to work well. I’m sure 5.5 works well too .


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sorry I'm late to the party keep those pic a comin I'll be here waiting


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

Welcome @jtp92 ! Glad you’re here to watch me either fail miserably, do ok, or (keeping fingers crossed) totally rock my first grow!  ... I’ve been lucky enough to acquire a handful of some great tutors who probably have had more to do with these two NOT dying than I have had *lol*


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 5, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Welcome @jtp92 ! Glad you’re here to watch me either fail miserably, do ok, or (keeping fingers crossed) totally rock my first grow!  ... I’ve been lucky enough to acquire a handful of some great tutors!


No such thaing as a fail its just learning it happens to all of us I've been growing for about 6 or 7 years and I still need to learn a lot but I can say I've got to the point that I am frowning some others might be better but it's still fire learning we all have to do it and put the work in wheteher it's for personal or profit or charity for the sick do ur best and next time u do ur best it will be better just stay on riu u will learn shit u didint know was posible


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ok folks, since I changed my water out again today with @Wisher2 ’s assistance (thanks again man!) I’ve decided to take my readings at night before lights out (way easier to do at 9:30pm versus 4:30AM).

I did the same as the other day - mixed it all up in the 6 gallon bucket and then put 4 im the DWC and 2 in the WF (but like a dumbass I forgot to record the readings going INTO my two buckets). Now, oddly enough - again - I have 2 very different ppm’s (600 in DEC and 480 in WF) . At this point I’m just going to quit doinking around with the water and just take my readings each night and adjust ph if necessary. And if anyone thinks I need to adjust the ppms, just let me know (and let me know how!)

I did notice something kind of kewl though tonight ... I gave the leaves from both plants just a little rub ...  ... oh yeah!!! Already smelling good!!! So maybe it wont be too bad!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 5, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok folks, since I changed my water out again today with @Wisher2 ’s assistance (thanks again man!) I’ve decided to take my readings at night before lights out (way easier to do at 9:30pm versus 4:30AM).
> 
> I did the same as the other day - mixed it all up in the 6 gallon bucket and then put 4 im the DWC and 2 in the WF (but like a dumbass I forgot to record the readings going INTO my two buckets). Now, oddly enough - again - I have 2 very different ppm’s (600 in DEC and 480 in WF) . At this point I’m just going to quit doinking around with the water and just take my readings each night and adjust ph if necessary. And if anyone thinks I need to adjust the ppms, just let me know (and let me know how!)
> 
> I did notice something kind of kewl though tonight ... I gave the leaves from both plants just a little rub ...  ... oh yeah!!! Already smelling good!!! So maybe it wont be too bad!


if you mixed up in one bucket and filled 2 with the same solution and the buckets were emptied before hand
you have a problem

IMO that would tell me I need to start over

clean out both buckets and dry well
then add nutrient solution to each
they should both be exactly the same


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh yay ... another trip to the store for more distilled water ... I wish we had somewhere around here that sold it in bulk. I will attend to this tomorrow evening *sigh* ... it’ll be nice to find a groove and be able to stay in it *lol*


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 5, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Oh yay ... another trip to the store for more distilled water ... I wish we had somewhere around here that sold it in bulk. I will attend to this tomorrow evening *sigh* ... it’ll be nice to find a groove and be able to stay in it *lol*


Idk about goin and buying water if it's city water let it stand for 24 to 48 hours to let the chemical evaporate and if Its well water and mine is u can do good with it to clay and rocks in the well filter it and add some good nuts and my well water ain't perfect


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 5, 2018)

1gal of RO water


Micro


4ml Micro
 

4ml micro = 396ppm 500scale


Bloom
 

8ml Bloom
 

total ppm 685 or 1.35ec


1ml ph up


ph 5.65
 there should be a stand at any grocery store or your local walmart if you have one

this is what it should be
lucas formula for seedlings
0-4-8ml per gal


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 5, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> 1gal of RO water
> View attachment 4100878
> 
> Micro
> ...


Ur a good man... That is about as hands on as one could ever hope for..


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Ur a good man... That is about as hands on as one could ever hope for..


hahahha
I try


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yup - @Wisher2 has a new child ... me. I’ll get this guys - if it kills me.

Our stores here dont sell water that isn’t pr-bottled - I wish they did; it would be a lot cheaper! @jtp92 I’m not on city water, I have well water, and its some nasty stuff ... ppms in the hundreds and leaves rust on anything it touches after long enough. My washing machine for the laundry ... where the water comes through is permanently orange. My PUR water filter housing unit on the kitchen tap ... same thing. My shower walls ... almost s bad.


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 5, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yup - @Wisher2 has a new child ... me. I’ll get this guys - if it kills me.
> 
> Our stores here dont sell water that isn’t pr-bottled - I wish they did; it would bevablot cheaper! @jtp92 I’m not on city water, I have well water, and its some nasty stuff ... ppms in the hundreds and leaves rust on anything it touches after long enough. My washing machine for the laundry ... where the water comes through is permanently orange. My PUR water filter housing unit on the kitchen tap ... same thing. My shower walls ... almost s bad.


If seen it be for it's sulfer in the water that makes it orange me myself I would still catch rain water if I had to mother nature has gave you the tools Ron a water line from a creek or spring u buying water is goin to be a lot moor expensive then buying a few hundred feet of water lines for the long run I know u might not have the money or something right now to do it if not do what u need to do and when u harves sell enough to make some profit and put that back in to ur grow and do that a few time u will have a damn good grow room for next to nothing it will work out it might be hard at first but it will get better every harvest I promise


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> If seen it be for it's sulfer in the water that makes it orange me myself I would still catch rain water if I had to mother nature has gave you the tools Ron a water line from a creek or spring u buying water is goin to be a lot moor expensive then buying a few hundred feet of water lines for the long run I know u might not have the money or something right now to do it if not do what u need to do and when u harves sell enough to make some profit and put that back in to ur grow and do that a few time u will have a damn good grow room for next to nothing it will work out it might be hard at first but it will get better every harvest I promise


Normally I distill my own water which isn't a problem. Its just that my ph has been all over hell and back which has caused me to go through three water changes this week. And we aren’t anywhere near a spring or a creek - in fact my front yard is the Chesapeake Bay (I live on the water) and thatbis DEFINITELY not something I want to feed my plants. Also the salt spray in the air contaminates *everything*. So, that's why I bought the water distiller - I mean its a total pain in the ass because it takes five stinking hours to distill one gallon, but it *is* free.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 5, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Normally I distill my own water which isn't a problem. Its just that my ph has been all over hell and back which has caused me to go through three water changes this week. And we aren’t anywhere near a spring or a creek - in fact my front yard is the Chesapeake Bay (I live on the water) and thatbis DEFINITELY not something I want to feed my plants. Also the salt spray in the air contaminates *everything*. So, that's why I bought the water distiller - I mean its a total pain in the ass because it takes five stinking hours to distill one gallon, but it *is* free.


IMO
the cheapest thing to do would be purchase an Under Sink RO filter system

this is my favorite one
https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-4-stage-ro-only-system-75gpd-2.html

get yourself a 55gal trash can
get enough line to run to where ever your trashcan is...next to your grow

turn it on and fill up the can
turn it off and roll up the line and hang it up on the system mounted under the sink

hell use it for drinking as well

in the trashcan get yourself a pump with hose
plug it in to a strip
keep it off
when ever you want to fill the bucket turn on the switch throw the hose in the bucket and fill it up


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> IMO
> the cheapest thing to do would be purchase an Under Sink RO filter system
> 
> this is my favorite one
> ...


How long does it take to produce a gallon of RO water that way? Not sure hubby would be too keen on a 55 gallon drum filled with water on our hardwood bedroom floor  lol


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 5, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> How long does it take to produce a gallon of RO water that way? Not sure hubby would be too keen on a 55 gallon drum filled with water on our hardwood bedroom floor  lol


well instead just set it in the bucket or what ever
when ever you want ro just open the sink
pull out the line
throw it in the bucket and turn on the ro
probably take a few minutes to fill up a bucket
no 55gal can


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah - Im definitely going to have to look into that ... few minutes sure beats 5 hours!!!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 5, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah - Im definitely going to have to look into that ... few minutes sure beats 5 hours!!!


def dosnt take 5 hours


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 6, 2018)

This morning I took some quick readings; ph in both was back to 6.0 and 6.1 and ppms were at 470 and 480 I adjusted ph back down to 5.4 and 5.5 respectively. I dunno ... maybe last night I got an off reading on the ppms, but I’ll do a fresh solution for each when I get home tonight just to make sure.

I took a closer look at my #1 and underneath the leaves you can see in the pics, she’s developing new leaves from around the stalk ... good, right?

Unfortunately those orange spots are spreading on the leaves I pointed out yesterday


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 6, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> This morning I took some quick readings; ph in both was back to 6.0 and 6.1 and ppms were at 470 and 480 I adjusted ph back down to 5.4 and 5.5 respectively. I dunno ... maybe last night I got an off reading on the ppms, but I’ll do a fresh solution for each when I get home tonight just to make sure.
> 
> I took a closer look at my #1 and underneath the leaves you can see in the pics, she’s developing new leaves from around the stalk ... good, right?
> 
> Unfortunately those orange spots are spreading on the leaves I pointed out yesterday


how many ml's of each did you use
for your solution
0-4-8
or some other solution with CaMg?

your solution she be in the 600ppm ballpark


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 6, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> how many ml's of each did you use
> for your solution
> 0-4-8
> or some other solution with CaMg?
> ...


I thought i followed the #s you gave, but I guess not since my #s dont equal yours ... again, I’ll redo tonight when I get home from work. Been dealing with a migraine for 2 days which doesn’t help matters :-/


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 6, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I thought i followed the #s you gave, but I guess not since my #s dont equal yours ... again, I’ll redo tonight when I get home from work. Been dealing with a migraine for 2 days which doesn’t help matters :-/


for 6 gal of mix

G-M-B
0-24-48

no CaMg

just Micro and Bloom
ph to 5.5

when you make a mix

throw your bluelab in there and turn it on

then add micro and stir
make sure it comes to around 390ppm
then add your bloom and watch the reading
should come to around 680 now

now make sure the ph is correct
may need 6ml ph up for 6 gal
should hit around 5.5-5.6

now you are good to go

this is very easy stuff
I use RO water because it is pretty universal on content and ph


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 6, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> for 6 gal of mix
> G-M-B
> 0-20-48


 Micro should be 24 ml - not 20 ... yes (4ml * 6 gal = 24 ml)?


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 6, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Micro should be 24 ml - not 20 ... yes (4ml * 6 gal = 24 ml)?


my bad sorry
in any case it should be somewhere in the range of 700ppm total


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 6, 2018)

So while @Wisher2 ans I tey to figure out what the *bleep* is up with my nute mix, here are today’s pics!

HBSS #1



And HBSS #2


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 6, 2018)

I wouldnt of touched either bucket today...
The ph of BOTH were with in range.
As for the rust spots, they arnt the by-product of changes in The last 24 hrs, they are more like 48 to 72hrs...
Since then we had you make up lucas and it will bring Ca up to acceptable levels...

You got to leave it alone and quit teying to micromanage.. Some times babys get a lil flustered..
Remember she is still a baby....
If that ph dont say 6.3 or higher
Then LEAVE IT ALONE....
Pretty please....


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 6, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> So while @Wisher2 ans I tey to figure out what the *bleep* is up with my nute mix, here are today’s pics!
> 
> HBSS #1
> View attachment 4101369
> ...


They are growing..they look better..
Reread what wisher recommends over and over.. Because you got to learn how and what to feed and get professional about your nute mixes. Make notes.. Do the math and then post it and we will check..
One thing is for sure tho..
U need to switch to cns17...
And get an ro filter....
No matter what method you decide to use...
Dwc, coco, ebb and flow, you really need those 2 things.....


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 6, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> They are growing..they look better..
> Reread what wisher recommends over and over.. Because you got to learn how and what to feed and get professional about your nute mixes. Make notes.. Do the math and then post it and we will check..
> One thing is for sure tho..
> U need to switch to cns17...
> ...


Micromanage ... that’s my middle name! As an Admin Assist for 20+ years and an IT specialit for the last 7, well its kinda hard NOT to do! 

Um ... not to be stupid, but what is cns17??


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 6, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Um ... not to be stupid, but what is cns17??


it is a 1 part nutrient by Botanicare

it is extremely easy to use and gives really great results

1gal comes to $25.00

and you use it @7-12ml per gal
max 14ml per gal all for DWC

in coco you use it at 14-18ml per gal

very easy stuff mixes clear and is extremely ph stable


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 6, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> If that ph dont say 6.3 or higher
> Then LEAVE IT ALONE....
> Pretty please....


 Roger that


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 6, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> it is a 1 part nutrient by Botanicare
> 
> it is extremely easy to use and gives really great results
> 
> ...


Well shit ... maybe I’ll just get that and be done with the whole nonsense!!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 6, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Well shit ... maybe I’ll just get that and be done with the whole nonsense!!


I have been running it for years in my cannabis plants 
and I turned Homie on to it
he now swears by it
he actually started out with the Lucas as he had the 3 part
switched to Nova
now he is a CNS17 grower


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 6, 2018)

Oh, and @Homie Da Clown - the only thing @Wisher2 and I can figures out as for why my ppms are low is because of water temp ... i’ve currently got my bucket sitting on a heat vent to see what happens overnight


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 6, 2018)

Oh god I hate being an insomniac ... 1:30am, cant sleep, and gotta be up in three hours ...


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 6, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Oh god I hate being an insomniac ... 1:30am, cant sleep, and gotta be up in three hours ...


join the club


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 6, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> join the club


Hoping my girls can help me out with this in a few months! I just gotta be careful cuz when I was younger weed got me totally wired and ended up keeping me awake. Thinking if this goes successful, I may let a few buds stay on longer for that more narcotic effect which should nullify THAT issue. The medication I’m on for breast cancer is known to cause insomnia and migraines - both of which I already deal with so its kind of a double whammy for me.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 6, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hoping my girls can help me out with this in a few months! I just gotta be careful cuz when I was younger weed got me totally wired and ended up keeping me awake. Thinking if this goes successful, I may let a few buds stay on longer for that more narcotic effect which should nullify THAT issue. The medication I’m on for breast cancer is known to cause insomnia and migraines - both of which I already deal with so its kind of a double whammy for me.


I know cannabis is really helpful for cancer survivors and chemo endurer's
as well as insominacs
where I am at it is only 10:30 so I have a full night ahead of me


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 6, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I know cannabis is really helpful for cancer survivors and chemo endurer's
> as well as insominacs
> where I am at it is only 10:30 so I have a full night ahead of me


Luckily I’m well past chemo and radiation - and I hope to god to NEVER have to go through that again ... I honestly dont think my psyche can handle it again. My hair is finally back to its length from before I started the damned chemo (done with it for 2 years now) ... and next to the surgical effect I think that was the worst ... hard on a gal to be totally bald


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 6, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Luckily I’m well past chemo and radiation - and I hope to god to NEVER have to go through that again ... I honestly dont think my psyche can handle it again. My hair is finally back to its length from before I started the damned chemo (done with it for 2 years now) ... and next to the surgical effect I think that was the worst ... hard on a gal to be totally bald


I bet
but thankfully you pushed through and are here today


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 6, 2018)

I wouldnt have been able to do it without the support of my husband - he is amazing and it’s him who go me through it ... not a doctor, or surgery, or the treatments. In fact, if it wren’t for him I don’t think I would have even done anything because I was soooo depressed about it - but he kept me as positive as anyone could in his situation and helped me to find the little things in life to celebrate when I couldnt see anything at all. God I love him!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 7, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I wouldnt have been able to do it without the support of my husband - he is amazing and it’s him who go me through it ... not a doctor, or surgery, or the treatments. In fact, if it wren’t for him I don’t think I would have even done anything because I was soooo depressed about it - but he kept me as positive as anyone could in his situation and helped me to find the little things in life to celebrate when I couldnt see anything at all. God I love him!


that is what I have heard
Support from loved ones really is the key


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 7, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> that is what I have heard
> Support from loved ones really is the key


Its true - and I can attest to that! Ok, enough deep shit .. I need to TRY to get some sleep. Catch ya’ll on the flip side!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 7, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> it is a 1 part nutrient by Botanicare
> 
> it is extremely easy to use and gives really great results
> 
> ...


Hey @Wisher2 ! I’m looking on amazon and I see a couple - bloom, grow, ripe, coco - which is the 1-part one that you and @Homie Da Clown use?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 7, 2018)

Cns17 is hard to get up here . I’ve tried problend, it seemed to cause ph to plummet so I stopped using it . I do need to find a new one though, my aqua flakes nock off is almost gone and plant closed . Thinking of trying the GH powder. It snowed here again last night which makes it hard to want to go out to the grow shed and turn the heat on, plug in the pumps, start a run..... . So I’m confused (old lol) but did you find out yet if ph and EC is rising in test bucket. My EC and ph both rise very slowly over a week or two depending on stage but if I try and get the EC down to a point where it slowly drops or stay the same my plants show signs of hunger. I run 1.2-.3 in peak flower and veg, I could probably raise that to the point of slight tip burn but then it becomes a stability issue. With me being on well water I learned very quick to stop chasing ph lol. Perhaps getting it to a bit lower starting point would keep it there longer, even at 5.4 you should be ok if it rises slowly from there. If you weren’t running distilled I would say your water was the issue .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 7, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Cns17 is hard to get up here . I’ve tried problend, it seemed to cause ph to plummet so I stopped using it . I do need to find a new one though, my aqua flakes nock off is almost gone and plant closed . Thinking of trying the GH powder. It snowed here again last night which makes it hard to want to go out to the grow shed and turn the heat on, plug in the pumps, start a run..... . So I’m confused (old lol) but did you find out yet if ph and EC is rising in test bucket. My EC and ph both rise very slowly over a week or two depending on stage but if I try and get the EC down to a point where it slowly drops or stay the same my plants show signs of hunger. I run 1.2-.3 in peak flower and veg, I could probably raise that to the point of slight tip burn but then it becomes a stability issue. With me being on well water I learned very quick to stop chasing ph lol. Perhaps getting it to a bit lower starting point would keep it there longer, even at 5.4 you should be ok if it rises slowly from there. If you weren’t running distilled I would say your water was the issue .


Nope, haven't figured it out, so last night @Wisher2 had me mix up a new batch and we both went through it step by step and my ppms are still low and he’s as confused as I am. We were thinking maybe cooler water temps did it, so last night I put my mix bucket over a heat vent. This morning the mix temp was up to 71, but the ppm was still at 500-520 (meter couldnt decided which lol). But, we’re gonna let this ride and see what happens. The ph was low at 4.8 and was still there this morning so I dropped an airstone in it and turned it on - we’ll see what that does when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 7, 2018)

Question guys - I remember reading somewhere that with the DWC bucket you start with the water hitting the bottom of the netpot, but once roots hit the water you’re supposed to drop the water level down about an inch so you have some air space and don’t drown the plant ... is that something I need to do or hold off til the roots develop a bit more?


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 7, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Question guys - I remember reading somewhere that with the DWC bucket you start with the water hitting the bottom of the netpot, but once roots hit the water you’re supposed to drop the water level down about an inch so you have some air space and don’t drown the plant ... is that something I need to do or hold off til the roots develop a bit more?


for right now...just let them get their feet wet
we will come to that when they grow some
as for the CNS17
no coco
I personally suggest getting Grow and Ripe

@Budley Doright 
have you considered something like Jacks or Masterblend dry salts
really cheap
and you can make stock concentrates and use them the same as liquid ferts 2part A/B


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 7, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> for right now...just let them get their feet wet
> we will come to that when they grow some
> as for the CNS17
> no coco
> ...


Yes and even jacks is not popular here. GH is $20 for a kilo so seems cheap enough as well, just looking for options when I run out after this run, but I’m out side soon and organic soil there .


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 7, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Yes and even jacks is not popular here. GH is $20 for a kilo so seems cheap enough as well, just looking for options when I run out after this run, but I’m out side soon and organic soil there .


I am not sure where you are in the world but I guarantee what ever agg there is there they have mineral salt nutrients
and you can go to them and ask for what they use


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok folks ... here’s the dealio ... the mix bucket has remained at 520ppm wih a 5.0 ph and is at 66 degrees (only 1 degree cooler than the buckets in he tent).

I know I need to raise to ph up a tad to 5.5, but is ther ANYTHING else I need to do before I move this water into my buckets?

Btw, when I got home I took a single gallon, shook the living shit outta the Micro and Bloom bottles and added 4ml and 8ml respectively .. ppms about the same as the bit mix bucket ... 500 total ppms.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 7, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok folks ... here’s the dealio ... the mix bucket has remained at 520ppm wih a 5.0 ph and is at 66 degrees (only 1 degree cooler than the buckets in he tent).
> 
> I know I need to raise to ph up a tad to 5.5, but is ther ANYTHING else I need to do before I move this water into my buckets?
> 
> Btw, when I got home I took a single gallon, shook the living shit outta the Micro and Bloom bottles and added 4ml and 8ml respectively .. ppms about the same as the bit mix bucket ... 500 total ppms.


As far as im concerned thats fine.. 
We need to quit messing with it.. 
Just ph when you need to...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok - I’ll ph it up and let it go - and keep my fingers crossed!

I really appreciate the help you both have given me ... its nice to have a couple of good mentors!!!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 7, 2018)

Water changed ... How long before I should stop seeing any new spots forming in the leaves?

Here are the gals tonight:


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 7, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Water changed ... How long before I should stop seeing any new spots forming in the leaves?
> 
> Here are the gals tonight:
> View attachment 4101974
> ...


all of those spot started at least 72 hours ago or more

just focus on your very new growth

500ppm is perfectly fine

let it ride
ph to 5.5 and allow them to do their thing


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 7, 2018)

I’m on it ... Dying to see these girls shoot upwards some!!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 7, 2018)

Or just leave it at 5.4 and let it rise naturally. 5.4 is not going to hurt the plant if it rises, it will actually cover all of the uptake thresholds.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 7, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I am not sure where you are in the world but I guarantee what ever agg there is there they have mineral salt nutrients
> and you can go to them and ask for what they use


Sure I can if I wanted to mix my own, I don’t lol. I do 3 runs a year max now and the $100 I spend a year is ok, that includes all vitamins and amino’s .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 7, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Or just leave it at 5.4 and let it rise naturally. 5.4 is not going to hurt the plant if it rises, it will actually cover all of the uptake thresholds.


Yeah, I only bumped the ph a little ... with calcium seeming to be my issue and the ph needing to be at the lower end of the scale for that, AND with my ph constantly rising, I figured its my best bet. And I’ll do like @Wisher2 and @Homie Da Clown instructed and just let it ride til it hits 6.2 then drop it back down so it gets the full range.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 7, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah, I only bumped the ph a little ... with calcium seeming to be my issue and the ph needing to be at the lower end of the scale for that, AND with my ph constantly rising, I figured its my best bet. And I’ll do like @Wisher2 and @Homie Da Clown instructed and just let it ride til it hits 6.2 then drop it back down so it gets the full range.


And my reading comprehension sucks, I though I saw 5.4 not 5.0 .... opps lol. Keep lots of notes .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 7, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> And my reading comprehension sucks, I though I saw 5.4 not 5.0 .... opps lol. Keep lots of notes .


Yup - doing that so I have records to review!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 7, 2018)

Again if you weren’t using distilled water I would say your hooked up to my well re the blotching lol. I finally started to use an amino acid product to clear up my blotching, I have really high calcium and magnesium, so calcium gets lockedthe amino helps with uptake ..... or something like that lol.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 7, 2018)

I think it was partially the wild ph swings locking out the calcium ... the other part is just that I’m a newb and we screw up *lol*

I downloaded that nutrient excess/deficiency chart from Jorge Cervantes’ ... and made a single screenshot for each so I have something to check *before*’I ask questions!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 8, 2018)

Good evening folks! Here’s tonight’s update.

DWC with HBSS #1:
- ph was 5.2 and today its at 5.7
- ppm was at 515 and today its at 530
- water temp at 68
Here are her pics for today ...
 



Water Farm with HBSS #2
- ph was 5.2 and today its at 6.1
- ppm was at 515 and today its at 530
- water temp at 68
Her are her pics for today ...
 

So obviously I need to consider adjusting the ph in the Water Farm, but let the DWC ride for now.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 8, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Good evening folks! Here’s tonight’s update.
> 
> DWC with HBSS #1:
> - ph was 5.2 and today its at 5.7
> ...


let them both ride till tomorrow
looks like they are settling in


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 8, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> let them both ride till tomorrow
> looks like they are settling in


Even with the Water Farm being at 6.1? That was almost a full point jump in 24 hours


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 8, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Even with the Water Farm being at 6.1? That was almost a full point jump in 24 hours


yea just leave it
so what is does in 48 hours
we need to see if it still climbs or stabalizes
it it climbs bring it down


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 8, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> let them both ride till tomorrow
> looks like they are settling in


Agreed! I wouldnt micromanage it let it swing 5.5 to 6.4 tell it gets settled in and then it should quit swinging so much


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 8, 2018)

Ok gents ... I’ll leave it be (though its killing me damnit! *lol*)


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 9, 2018)

Sounds like theres a lot of tinkering with ph going on here. Maybe check out a ph stable base next round. 

Im using promix ph. (Coco/perlite/peat moss with azomite and dolomitic lime to keep ph stable). Ontop of a 2 part nute routine. All i have to do is go to my pond and scoop some water in a bucket ..add few tbsp of nutes, then water. Easy peasy. No checking ph, the medium gives the plants exact ph they need no matter what my water is.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

It would be nice to figure out the issue, hopefully someone here has a science background and gets involved or you start running a few more tests to find cause and effect, perhaps in multiple party cups, one with hydroton, one just plan water, another with air pump and one without. Me being a lazy fuck will just sit back and watch cause I have no ideal what’s going on, I do have theories though and the first would be the hydroton is causing this or the environment, I’m assuming salt water so maybe salt air .... just throwing that out there . Again not sure what’s up. I chased PH for a long time, nutrient trials , etc, for over a year but I was fighting well water .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

I did some reading last night and a lot of what I read seems to point to the air stones. Explanation given was that as the airstones inject the air,it changes the chemical makeup of the water. I’m no scientist by any means, but it certainly sounds _*plausible*_. The advice given to help _*stabilize*_ the ph to some degree was to first aerate the water for 24 hours and just CHECK the ph ... then add nutes and just CHECK the ph ... then aerate for another 24 hours and his time ADJUST the ph.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I did some reading last night and a lot of what I read seems to point to the air stones. Explanation given was that as the airstones inject the air,it changes the chemical makeup of the water. I’m no scientist by any means, but it certainly sounds _*plausible*_. The advice given to help _*stabilize*_ the ph to some degree was to first aerate the water for 24 hours and just CHECK the ph ... then add nutes and just CHECK the ph ... then aerate for another 24 hours and his time ADJUST the ph.


The reason I told you I ditched mine and run a system that doesn’t require them. I also went with chilled water to help somewhat with out the addition of bubbles


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> The reason I told you I ditched mine and run a system that doesn’t require them. I also went with chilled water to help somewhat with out the addition of bubbles


What system are you currently using again? And now you don’t have a ph swing issue?

I can’t ditch my hydro setup at the moment - got plants, time, and a ton of effort in the at this point *lol* ... maybe next go-round!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 9, 2018)

Please d9nt confuse this female with things about lime and etc.. SHE IS IN DWC..
It has absolutely no bearing on this.. 
OP just needs to leave well enough alone..
Besides buying a ro filter or cns17 she just needs to relax. There is noth8ng wrong and never has been
OTHER THAN SHE LET THE SEEDLING GET SOAKED BY THE DRIP RING WHICH CAUSED BEGINNING STEM ROT AND STUNTED THE FUCK OUT OF A 3 DAY OLD SEEDLING...

NOW...
keep following what i tell u to do and we be out of the woods in a couple weeks...

So now we are 48 hrs from last ph change. What are they today?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> The reason I told you I ditched mine and run a system that doesn’t require them. I also went with chilled water to help somewhat with out the addition of bubbles


Bro... 
Dwc needs bubbles and the stones dont effect it that m7ch and once its grown a little we can steer ph and ppm with a resevoir, or add backs.. 
This is easy shit u guys. Confusing yes but easy.. This thread is the epiphany of over thinking something...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Please d9nt confuse this female with things about lime and etc.. SHE IS IN DWC..
> It has absolutely no bearing on this..
> OP just needs to leave well enough alone..
> Besides buying a ro filter or cns17 she just needs to relax. There is noth8ng wrong and never has been
> ...


Nope, I’m not letting anything confuse me ... just following instructions per you and @Wisher2 . I’ll check ph again tonight and adjust as necessary. Btw, i think both babies are looking good - bar the calcium spots. As long as that doesnt continue I’ll be a very happy camper. If it does, I’ll just need the appropriate guidance!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Nope, I’m not letting anything confuse me ... just following instructions per you and @Wisher2 . I’ll check ph again tonight and adjust as necessary. Btw, i think both babies are looking good - bar the calcium spots. As long as that doesnt continue I’ll be a very happy camper. If it does, I’ll just need the appropriate guidance!


We will be fine. Now that it has a root, it will pull enuf Ca from the lucas mixture...


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Bro...
> Dwc needs bubbles and the stones dont effect it that m7ch and once its grown a little we can steer ph and ppm with a resevoir, or add backs..
> This is easy shit u guys. Confusing yes but easy.. This thread is the epiphany of over thinking something...


Bro....I didn’t tell her to switch and all I’ve said was it would be nice to figure it out .... which we haven’t lol. So where does trying to stop a daily swing of .5+ become overthinking lol. And yup DWC needs bubbles and yes air injection does effect ph of distilled water, just as leaving it open to air does, yes basic stuff. Is it gonna kill her plants? No. At this point we’re all just talking here right? But yes not sure where the lime came into all this lol.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Lime came from the newest joinee to the thread; dont think he/she realized or paid attention to the fact that I’m working hydro


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Lime came from the newest joinee to the thread; dont think he/she realized or paid attention to the fact that I’m working hydro


I know lol. And I run a flood and drain, ebb and flow, recirc type thing lol. If I leave pump on it becomes a recirc but basically stacked totes with the upper more like a covered tray with suspended net pots. I’ve been tweaking the thing for a couple of years now lol.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> I know lol. And I run a flood and drain, ebb and flow, recirc type thing lol. If I leave pump on it becomes a recirc but basically stacked totes with the upper more like a covered tray with suspended net pots. I’ve been tweaking the thing for a couple of years now lol.


I dont believe his comments were directed towards you

as for ph swings
it happens
once the plant grows feet it will stabilize


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

DWC with HBSS #1:
- ph was 5.7 and today its at 5.8
- ppm was at 530 and today its still at 530
- water temp at 68
Here are her pics for today ...
 
 

Water Farm with HBSS #2:
- ph was 6.1 and today its at 6.4
- ppm was at 530 and today its at 560
- water temp at 67
Here are her pics for today ...


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I dont believe his comments were directed towards you
> 
> as for ph swings
> it happens
> once the plant grows feet it will stabilize


Well he quoted me lol. And if that’s true perfect but why is it not stabalized now? What would cause it to swing now but not later?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Bro....I didn’t tell her to switch and all I’ve said was it would be nice to figure it out .... which we haven’t lol. So where does trying to stop a daily swing of .5+ become overthinking lol. And yup DWC needs bubbles and yes air injection does effect ph of distilled water, just as leaving it open to air does, yes basic stuff. Is it gonna kill her plants? No. At this point we’re all just talking here right? But yes not sure where the lime came into all this lol.


I read back my post.. My upbeat pos5s in the morning or fueled by 3 cups of coffee and 10 seconds 9f time to get my morning post in...
With that said, let me apologize for meth head sounding statement post.. 
If i would 9f had time it would been more diplomatic..

And yes ph can jump around esp with this water she is using. But when she gets roots in the water they will be drinking so fast that she will add back every 1 to 2 days. She just keeps adding back exactly the same which will be the stabilizing force she needs.. 

I just seen a few times we had advice come in to the thread that i disagree with as well am concerned that she dont get caught up following some wrong advice. Im good but i cant rectify just any mistake she could be incouraged to try....

Just wanted you yo know i didnt mean it the way it came across... 
Bro.......
Lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> DWC with HBSS #1:
> - ph was 5.7 and today its at 5.8
> - ppm was at 530 and today its still at 530
> - water temp at 68
> ...


Well the DWC seems to have stabalized a bit .


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I read back my post.. My upbeat pos5s in the morning or fueled by 3 cups of coffee and 10 seconds 9f time to get my morning post in...
> With that said, let me apologize for meth head sounding statement post..
> If i would 9f had time it would been more diplomatic..
> 
> ...


The only advice I’ve given was stop watering so much lol. It’s all good .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Well the DWC seems to have stabalized a bit .


Yeah, but I need to get that ph down in the Water Farm ... yes guys?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Well the DWC seems to have stabalized a bit .


Because imo the plant had beginning stages of stem rot which is dead biological matter and it was negatively affecting ph...she may have even had some live neg biological bacteria growing in the median around the rooter from the stem rot..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> The only advice I’ve given was stop watering so much lol. It’s all good .


And you were 100% right too i might add!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah, but I need to get that ph down in the Water Farm ... yes guys?


Yes bring it down to 5.5.. 
Dont over shoot!
5.6 is better than over shooting 5.5


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Yes bring it down to 5.5..
> Dont over shoot!
> 5.6 is better than over shooting 5.5


Question ... since it appears I MAY have calcium issues, can I bring it down a bit lower - like 5.3 in both? That’s the start of the good calcium zone ... then let it ride back up to 6.1/2/3?


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 9, 2018)

when bringing it down I suggest 1 or 2 drops literally from a pipette of ph down
allow it to mix and see where you are

ph down is extremely strong, very concentrated

as for that bucket where the ppms are climbing, that shouldnt be happening
the only way ppm can rise it if +ions are being added
which they are not
so that leads me to believe there is biological activity going on
dont fret
just drop the ph and we let it ride again
if ppms keep climbing
we will, in time, change out for fresh nutes
I believe it is residue from the Hydroton

as for the other not eating
should be fine as well
I would snip the really bad leaves at the bottom so the plant dosnt waste energy trying to repair itself

that is where the plant was cannabalizing itself from lack of being able to uptake nutrients


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Question ... since it appears I MAY have calcium issues, can I bring it down a bit lower - like 5.3 in both? That’s the start of the good calcium zone ... then let it ride back up to 6.1/2/3?


no
you dont have Ca issues
trust me
when your plant is 3' tall and growing rapidly and you start to get spots....that is Ca issues

in hydroponics you should never have Ca issues because it is readily available to the plant
same with using bloom boosters
P/K are instantly avail to the plant in hydro
no need for adding more


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Yup - I know to only add that ph down a teeny bit at a time ... I have a 1ml syringe that is marked at .1 intervals and found that 1/10th of a ml (which is about 2 drops - lol) brings it down ABOUT .1-.2 points.

As for the Water Farm, could a few drops of H2O2 help if there *is* biological activity occurring? She actually has recovered REALLY WELL since you guys started helping me !!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 9, 2018)

no. it has calcuim dif because it wen


cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Question ... since it appears I MAY have calcium issues, can I bring it down a bit lower - like 5.3 in both? That’s the start of the good calcium zone ... then let it ride back up to 6.1/2/3?


t thru a rough spell during your transplant, in which you even dug the fellas out while you added your tube. 
See the differance in me and you doing dwc, is you drain the water out and then add ph, nutes, etc never really draining it all out..
I take the bucket lid/netpot off the bucket and set it on another bucket, while i add water up to fill line and then I take a ppm reading. I then add my nutes back till im at 100% of what ever my starting ppm was. After that I ph it, and set the bucket lid/netpot back on it and let it go till the next day...
Its quick and easy,
add csn17 to it, and every ml is 50 ppm, you can get shit down to a science...


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Because imo the plant had beginning stages of stem rot which is dead biological matter and it was negatively affecting ph...she may have even had some live neg biological bacteria growing in the median around the rooter from the stem rot..


Could be but IME that typically causes ph to swing down in my setup. Could be different with OPs at this point I’m open to anything lol.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> no. it has calcuim dif because it wen
> 
> t thru a rough spell during your transplant, in which you even dug the fellas out while you added your tube.
> See the differance in me and you doing dwc, is you drain the water out and then add ph, nutes, etc never really draining it all out..
> ...


I’ll start following your procedure once this all gets nulled out. I think the DWC is pretty much at that point now. I do have another bucket now that I can set the net pot in ... even the square Water Farm will sit just in it! Again, which csn17 should I get? I thought it was a 1 part thing, but on Amazon it had different ones. If you have a link for the one you think I need to add it would be much appreciated 

And yup - I’ll trim off those dead leaves!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Could be but IME that typically causes ph to swing down in my setup. Could be different with OPs at this point I’m open to anything lol.


I agree... and if i knew exactly what was happening, I would prob be rich. I promise you if I had to learn and figure out what processes are going on, I prob could get an idea. But really that has no bearing on what needs to be done. She just went to quick into the netpot, with both, esp for a newb. Now I have started girls from seed that little in the wf, and almost lost one to that exact same thing. Now I have ran quite a few buckets and what I notice is, healthy plants that are receiving what they need in sufficient quantities, can live thru a range of ph with very few ill effects.. So in essence, I would say, she just needs to remain consistent with her lucas mix and try not to touch them, and buy an RO filter....


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I agree... and if i knew exactly what was happening, I would prob be rich. I promise you if I had to learn and figure out what processes are going on, I prob could get an idea. But really that has no bearing on what needs to be done. She just went to quick into the netpot, with both, esp for a newb. Now I have started girls from seed that little in the wf, and almost lost one to that exact same thing. Now I have ran quite a few buckets and what I notice is, healthy plants that are receiving what they need in sufficient quantities, can live thru a range of ph with very few ill effects.. So in essence, I would say, she just needs to remain consistent with her lucas mix and try not to touch them, and buy an RO filter....


For my next grow I’ll need to figure out what to put those rapid rooters in until its time to put them in the buckets ... but lesson learned it was too soon - live and learn!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 9, 2018)

I suggest 
CNS17 Grow
CNS17 Ripe

use grow until your plant starts to flower
first 2 weeks of flower you use both Grow and Ripe
then week 3 on you use Ripe until harvest

it is a 1 part as in it has a grow a bloom and a Ripe

I cut bloom out because it isnt needed

this is how it was dont before Bloom came out
bloom is just another added expense
I have actually ran an entire crop from beginning to end with Just grow
came out perfect


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> For my next grow I’ll need to figure out what to put those rapid rooters in until its time to put them in the buckets ... but lesson learned it was too soon - live and learn!


I put mine directly in hydroton, I rooted clones as well and have no issues “now” lol. I found that success was based on very small water cycles which is the opposite of what hydro is supposed to be . I’m sure you’ll get through this fine .


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> For my next grow I’ll need to figure out what to put those rapid rooters in until its time to put them in the buckets ... but lesson learned it was too soon - live and learn!


a cut tray with insert

22"x11" cut tray
a plug insert

once the seeds sprout you fill the cut tray with a 1/4" nutes and allow the seedlings to feed
once the roots are popping out good you seedling should have probably 3 nodes and will be ready for Vegatative growth *rapid growth*
that is when they drop in the system


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> a cut tray with insert
> 
> 22"x11" cut tray
> a plug insert
> ...


Seriously? A 22”x11” tray for TWO rapid rooters???


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Seriously? A 22”x11” tray for TWO rapid rooters???


Lol


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Seriously? A 22”x11” tray for TWO rapid rooters???


it is like $2.00 so yea seriously
  

ummmm yeah seriously!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 9, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> it is like $2.00 so yea seriously
> View attachment 4103086 View attachment 4103087
> 
> ummmm yeah seriously!!


lolololololol
maybe she confused feet with inches,.
I can think of a really funny joke here but im gonna just let the moment pass.......


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> lolololololol
> maybe she confused feet with inches,.
> I can think of a really funny joke here but im gonna just let the moment pass.......


you see how sweet them noodles are on that clone
its just been livin in the tray
"Tray Life"
hahah


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> it is like $2.00 so yea seriously
> View attachment 4103086 View attachment 4103087
> 
> ummmm yeah seriously!!


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> lolololololol
> maybe she confused feet with inches,.
> I can think of a really funny joke here but im gonna just let the moment pass.......


You stole my lolololol deal  ... sorry, been away making, eating, and cleaning up dinner and nope I know feet versus inches !


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> you see how sweet them noodles are on that clone
> its just been livin in the tray
> "Tray Life"
> hahah


Cute ... “tray life” ... ok - I’ll keep it in mind for the next go-round! :-


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

Got my “free” sample of mega crop today .... $5 US shipping lol.
That’s $300 Canadian lol


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

@Wisher2 ... for that link you gave me for the RO system, hubby is asking how often the filter has to be changed; said if its too often, he’d rather I spend a bit more for one that requires less dickering with. (Was only able to ask him today cuz he’s been on travel all week) ... said he’d put one in for me


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

And the cool thing is, you can cut it into say 4 cube parcels and use a smaller tray if you want. Or. Up your plant count lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> it is like $2.00 so yea seriously
> View attachment 4103086 View attachment 4103087
> 
> ummmm yeah seriously!!


Nice cuttings


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> And the cool thing is, you can cut it into say 4 cube parcels and use a smaller tray if you want. Or. Up your plant count lol.


Well I know I’ll have some 4 and 6 cell deals because I’ve got spring planting coming up ... usually the nursery has extra ones too (I know - they gotta be sterilized!)


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> And the cool thing is, you can cut it into say 4 cube parcels and use a smaller tray if you want. Or. Up your plant count lol.





Budley Doright said:


> Nice cuttings


They are nice! I just cant do more than 2 at a time cuz of my tent size ... its little *lol*


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Well I know I’ll have some 4 and 6 cell deals because I’ve got spring planting coming up ... usually the nursery has extra ones too (I know - they gotta be sterilized!)


Sterilized  oh shit lol. I cut cuttings with a rusty pair of scissors and use used res water to water them. I’m way beyond sterilized lol. I’m not saying do what I do though lol. I’ve got it down re the 30-40 clones I take now. Used to spend weeks on end taking em and filling a house to plant outside. Ran Blueberry for years from the same cuttings I flew out from BC sewn inside a coat, lost them in 98 due to an ice storm in eastern Ontario that put power out for 23 days at my place .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Sterilized  oh shit lol. I cut cuttings with a rusty pair of scissors and use used res water to water them. I’m way beyond sterilized lol. I’m not saying do what I do though lol. I’ve got it down re the 30-40 clones I take now. Used to spend weeks on end taking em and filling a house to plant outside. Ran Blueberry for years from the same cuttings I flew out from BC sewn inside a coat, lost them in 98 due to an ice storm in eastern Ontario that put power out for 23 days at my place .


Yeah, until I get good, I’ll be following protocol *lol* ... and holy crap 23 days without power??? Ugh - I cant imagine that!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Sterilized  oh shit lol. I cut cuttings with a rusty pair of scissors and use used res water to water them. I’m way beyond sterilized lol. I’m not saying do what I do though lol. I’ve got it down re the 30-40 clones I take now. Used to spend weeks on end taking em and filling a house to plant outside. Ran Blueberry for years from the same cuttings I flew out from BC sewn inside a coat, lost them in 98 due to an ice storm in eastern Ontario that put power out for 23 days at my place .


Damn....
Just a bad day all the way around.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah, until I get good, I’ll be following protocol *lol* ... and holy crap 23 days without power??? Ugh - I cant imagine that!


Yes you should always follow protocol lol. An other than the loss of my babies it was like camping in a really nice tent lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Wisher2 ... for that link you gave me for the RO system, hubby is asking how often the filter has to be changed; said if its too often, he’d rather I spend a bit more for one that requires less dickering with. (Was only able to ask him today cuz he’s been on travel all week) ... said he’d put one in for me


I haven’t looked at link but it really depends on water quality but at least a year for membrane but typically two. Prefilters every 6 months, installed a few.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Damn....
> Just a bad day all the way around.


Ya check it out on google, eastern Ontario, Quebec, it was like a fucking war zone, spent 3 days cutting out the road due to trees down, there was some pretty desperate people around here. I was not working at the time so it was pretty cool actually. Shows what you can do with out power if you have access to water and wood stove, lots didn’t .
Edit: and I had lots of pot lol.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Edit: and I had lots of pot lol.


That makes all the difference in tte world *lol*


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> I haven’t looked at link but it really depends on water quality but at least a year for membrane but typically two. Prefilters every 6 months, installed a few.


Well thats good to know - tx!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

So I did some digging, and some reading, and some comparisons, and read a crap ton of reviews and reporrts regarding RO systems. One of the things that I have consistently found to be a problem with distilled and RO water is that its bad to DRINK the stuff because it actually leaches minerals from the body becaus so much is removed. This - according to the World Health Organization and various medical reports - can cause a whole range of medical problems beginning in a very short amount of time.

Now, I know we’re talking anout RO water for my plants ... BUT, if I can effectively - and efficiently - address the health needs of my family, my four dogs, AND my little baby plants, then it would appear to make sense to do so. In addition, we will be doing major reconstruction to our house starting within the next year, so I want to do ONE system instead of this system for “X,” and that system for “Y,” and “oops forgot to add/do Z.”

Soooo, the long and short of it is that I am considering this sytem (https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01MUBQIKT?) ... it has a 5 year warranty (best I can find so far), produces the least amount of waste water per gallon, increased water production over other systems, the refrigerator kit, and the fact that it has a remineralization process to add back the GOOD minerals that human and animals need.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> So I did some digging, and some reading, and some comparisons, and read a crap ton of reviews and reporrts regarding RO systems. One of the things that I have consistently found to be a problem with distilled and RO water is that its bad to DRINK the stuff because it actually leaches minerals from the body becaus so much is removed. This - according to the World Health Organization and various medical reports - can cause a whole range of medical problems beginning in a very short amount of time.
> 
> Now, I know we’re talking anout RO water for my plants ... BUT, if I can effectively - and efficiently - address the health needs of my family, my four dogs, AND my little baby plants, then it would appear to make sense to do so. In addition, we will be doing major reconstruction to our house starting within the next year, so I want to do ONE system instead of this system for “X,” and that system for “Y,” and “oops forgot to add/do Z.”
> 
> ...


The leaching of minerals from the body is pretty controversial so do some more searching and decide if it is a concern. The system looks good although the booster pump looks a bit cheesy . The iron prefilter is a nice touch! And yes if you have any concerns about bacteria then a UV is necessary as the RO will not remove that. Again it “looks” like a nice setup .


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 10, 2018)

Shit that reminds me ..... I need a new UV bulb .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

So here’s a side-by-side of the girls this morning



Notice some new rust spots on #1 (yup - cut off the dead leaves last night)

DWC with HBSS #1:
- ph was 5.8 and today its at 5.6
- ppm was at 530 and today its at 520
- water temp at 68

Water Farm with HBSS #2:
- ph was 6.4, adjusted it last night to 5.5 and today its backup to 6.2 - just adjusted it back down AGAIN
- ppm was at 560 and today its at 590
- water temp at 68


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> So here’s a side-by-side of the girls this morning
> View attachment 4103352
> 
> 
> ...


Well let 1 ride and its good to see it eating something. In a week we will gauge your ph swing and decide where I want it.. She looks good. She has a nice fold to her leaves. She is in her happy space. As more root reaches the water she will be more efficient with the uptake of nutes, specifically Ca. The Ca that I see is on older leaves, and new growth looks good.

As for 2, she still has an infection, but she is battling it. As soon as you get that +life, which is her medicine, she will improve rather quickly... 
Right now just keep her water level to exact bottom of netpot. And when you refill, refill with just water, and then bring ph down.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> As for 2, she still has an infection, but she is battling it. As soon as you get that +life, which is her medicine, she will improve rather quickly...
> Right now just keep her water level to exact bottom of netpot. And when you refill, refill with just water, and then bring ph down.


Question - I don't think the water level reaches to the bottom of that upper bucket ... should I maybe raise the water level? Also, now that it appears we’re past drowning her, should I put the drip ring back on a continuous drip versus just a bit twice per day?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> So I did some digging, and some reading, and some comparisons, and read a crap ton of reviews and reporrts regarding RO systems. One of the things that I have consistently found to be a problem with distilled and RO water is that its bad to DRINK the stuff because it actually leaches minerals from the body becaus so much is removed. This - according to the World Health Organization and various medical reports - can cause a whole range of medical problems beginning in a very short amount of time.
> 
> Now, I know we’re talking anout RO water for my plants ... BUT, if I can effectively - and efficiently - address the health needs of my family, my four dogs, AND my little baby plants, then it would appear to make sense to do so. In addition, we will be doing major reconstruction to our house starting within the next year, so I want to do ONE system instead of this system for “X,” and that system for “Y,” and “oops forgot to add/do Z.”
> 
> ...


that is a quite expensive ro unit! 
Totally your choice tho. 
I like to keep things simple and cheap so I can utilize them funds in other places. Like for the csn17 and +life which isnt to cheap. But I also realize you might be sliding this payment off with the hubby as YOU want better water quality for the family... So with that said, maybe quality is slightly more important. 


Here is one I seen that looks pretty good...
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XELTTG/ref=sspa_dk_detail_5?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B003XELTTG&pd_rd_wg=O6I9x&pd_rd_r=JP2D7MW9XTNAMFDCQKCS&pd_rd_w=HVogo


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Question - I don't think the water level reaches to the bottom of that upper bucket ... should I maybe raise the water level? Also, now that it appears we’re past drowning her, should I put the drip ring back on a continuous drip versus just a bit twice per day?


The water level of both buckets should be exactly level with the bottom of the grow pot(upper pot). And no dont turn the ring back on. Instead put a stone in the bottom so its like that dwc bucket... and let her keep growing.. and get that +life added. Wisher will give you his formula. My formula is a pinch in a qt mason jar filled 3/4ths with solution out of the bucket.. And instead of just dumping it back in the bucket, dump it around the seedling thru the rockwool and let it drain back down. make sure to get the rooter with some too.. This will prob be the only time I ever tell you to pour straight on the rooter tho....Remember that.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 10, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> The water level of both buckets should be exactly level with the bottom of the grow pot(upper pot). And no dont turn the ring back on. Instead put a stone in the bottom so its like that dwc bucket... and let her keep growing.. and get that +life added. Wisher will give you his formula. My formula is a pinch in a qt mason jar filled 3/4ths with solution out of the bucket.. And instead of just dumping it back in the bucket, dump it around the seedling thru the rockwool and let it drain back down. make sure to get the rooter with some too.. This will prob be the only time I ever tell you to pour straight on the rooter tho....Remember that.


And instead of just dumping it back in the bucket, dump it around the seedling thru the rockwool and let it drain back down.

EDIT: I meant hydroton

And instead of just dumping it back in the bucket, dump it around the seedling thru the hydroton and let it drain back down.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> The water level of both buckets should be exactly level with the bottom of the grow pot(upper pot). And no dont turn the ring back on. Instead put a stone in the bottom so its like that dwc bucket... and let her keep growing.. and get that +life added. Wisher will give you his formula. My formula is a pinch in a qt mason jar filled 3/4ths with solution out of the bucket.. And instead of just dumping it back in the bucket, dump it around the seedling thru the rockwool and let it drain back down. make sure to get the rooter with some too.. This will prob be the only time I ever tell you to pour straight on the rooter tho....Remember that.


Water Farm already has an airstone in it (has since the start) ... +life, cns17 grow, and cns17 ripe all on order (will I be adding all of that in addition to the GH micro and bloom as well or in place of?

And cooy that on that being the ony time to pour onto the rooter!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> that is a quite expensive ro unit!
> Totally your choice tho.
> I like to keep things simple and cheap so I can utilize them funds in other places. Like for the csn17 and +life which isnt to cheap. But I also realize you might be sliding this payment off with the hubby as YOU want better water quality for the family... So with that said, maybe quality is slightly more important.
> 
> ...


I saw the iSpring, and considered it, but that expensive one Inwas looking at really does have a great warranty. And cost isnt an issue for something like that ... he and I are big proponents of quality over quantity. Do it right the first time and you won't have to do it a second time (which is why he is spending every available waking moment on sanding that bloody boat so he can get it painted and in the water before rockfish season opens - the boat has to be done right!)


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Here’s a pic of the boat he and his buddy bought that they’ve been working on since October. They had to sand off 50 years worth of bottom paint and fix over 100 blisters that had developed over the years in the fiberglass.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Water Farm already has an airstone in it (has since the start) ... +life, cns17 grow, and cns17 ripe all on order (will I be adding all of that in addition to the GH micro and bloom as well or in place of?
> 
> And cooy that on that being the ony time to pour onto the rooter!


In place of.. You can use your GH stuff down the road when we get you learned up a lil' bit 
In the meantime we will run cns17 grow as soon as you get it. 1 part nutrient will really simplify life for you as a newb.
And the +life will keep you healthy. We will top feed the +life every Sun. All thru the week you will not dump the buckets, you will only add ro water and then csn17 to fill line. U need to make a line on the blue hose outside that shows you when its to its full line.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Both buckets have the fill line already marked on the hose


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Here’s a pic of the boat he and his buddy bought that they’ve been working on since October. They had to sand off 50 years worth of bottom paint and fix over 100 blisters that had developed over the years in the fiberglass.
> View attachment 4103365


I LIKE IT!!!! 
So its got a cuddy cabin eh? What does it look like..
V8 inboard ? 
I wish I owned it..
I have a 1984 375v Ranger bass boat, but my 175 hp motor done locked up on me... I hate boat motors!!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Both buckets have the fill line already marked on the hose


Ya I thought they did... Well now you know lol


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I LIKE IT!!!!
> So its got a cuddy cabin eh? What does it look like..
> V8 inboard ?
> I wish I owned it..
> I have a 1984 375v Ranger bass boat, but my 175 hp motor done locked up on me... I hate boat motors!!!


Here’s the add from when the guys bought it...http://www.curtisstokes.net/pdf/motor-downeast-morton31-for-sale-dr-rosemary.pdf
Our other boat (the Seaswirl) has a cabin too

BOAT = Break Out Another Thousand!

Edit ... and he has a little boat we use for crabbing (its actually a life boat from a ship!)


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Here’s the add from when the guys bought it...http://www.curtisstokes.net/pdf/motor-downeast-morton31-for-sale-dr-rosemary.pdf
> Our orher boat (the Seaswirl) has a cabin
> 
> BOAT = Break Out Another Thousand!


LOL yup boats . I’ve spent my whole life working on em lol. We had cedar strip boats as rentals back when I was a kid and had to redo every spring ..... . My boat in the pic actually came from Chesapeake area and now is in the Gulf of Mexico. Yup bottom coat sucks , blistering is even worse . I’m rebuilding a 24’ deck boat now , it’s like a bass boat with couches and tables lol. I would be real careful with the water level on the second plant but again not familiar with WF, given it’s size I would only water a couple of times a day but that may be hard to do with that setup. My root zone stays quite moist and does not dry out between cycles so I can get away with a couple a day until I get roots. With the first girl it seems like you passed the hump. If you read other journals lots will drop water level in DWC below pot but DWC is way not my forte lol. As for the the life+ (Or any bennies,I had great luck with hydroguard) yes inoculate the root zone, that’s where it does it’s magic .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

I got the hydroguard already, but @Homie Da Clown and @Wisher2 are touting the +life so I’ll go with it!!!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 10, 2018)

I tried to get it here but to no avail . Can’t even get hydroguard anymore . Are you using the HG in the interim? You should .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Really??? I got mine from amazon just in January!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Really??? I got mine from amazon just in January!


If I try and order, it says not available here. Pretty sure it’s Ag Canada that has not approved it. Or if I can get it it’s like $60 shipping . Or just a stupid price lol


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Ouch


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 10, 2018)

IMO
the WHO has done more to kill millions of people around the world as well as sterilizing millions of African Women through "immunizations" making womens bodies attack the fetus thinking it is a foreign intity

I wouldnt listen to any of that garbage

as for remineralization process .....that is also a load of garbage....your body cant actually process those minerals...think of those minerals as Rocks that just pass through your body
your body only processes minerals in plants and animals
same as plants ....our fert has minerals in an absorbable form
in Africa .....the experiments they do are with people that have no access to nutritious food and are all malnourished then they flushed their bodies with RO to see what would happen
ascued experiments for a disimformation campaign

IMO

I would get a whole home filter system for your health.....a whole home system that filters all sediment, toxins, etc
the get a cheap RO filter for yourself and your plants
that filter that you linked is all propaganda to sell you something more expensive than what you actually need
a simple RO system is just fine for your fam and your plants
all the "extra" stuff isnt needed
as for minerals
you get all you need from food
the only way you could be harmed would be to be malnourished and depleted of minerals then flush your system with pure water


sorry I am sounding so conspiratorial
but I have seen these things with my own eyes while serving my country
then research afterwords on what actual water experts say .....


by the way, what are you drinking right now? If bottled water, it is RO water with Calcium Barbonate added
so it would be the same without the added Ca...which you dont need if you eat enough plant material, cheese and yogurt

these are just my opinions....


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> IMO
> the WHO has done more to kill millions of people around the world as well as sterilizing millions of African Women through "immunizations" making womens bodies attack the fetus thinking it is a foreign intity
> 
> I wouldnt listen to any of that garbage
> ...


Lol @Wisher2 

You don’t sound conspiratorial - you sound skeptical ... and nothing wrong with that!

As for what I drink now, its mostly the water from my tap but after the PUR filter, which seems to produce more tds than i get from the tap without it. That or bottled ... it varies ... whichever is more convenient at the moment.

I do see your point and appreciate it very much. Hubby is like you and trusts no one and nothing. Me, on thenother hand, I wear rose colored glasses paired with situational blinders lol.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Lol @Wisher2
> 
> You don’t sound conspiratorial - you sound skeptical ... and nothing wrong with that!
> 
> ...


I would steer towards your hubby on this one
but for remodeling purposes

a whole home filter from say aquasana or pelican are good for everyday use

for drinking and plants I would use a cheap 4 stage RO filter from Bulk Reef Supply

the whole home will run you probably 2k

the RO filter for you and plants $150.00

over 80% of the water in your body is absorbed through your skin ....*Showers*
lots of bad stuff absorbed that way
with HHF you cut that down significantly
with RO you are kinda finishing that off for purificatiin purposes
distilled is good but takes to long RO is next best thing
for drinking Distilled is better
because it detoxifies your body of +charged particles like say built up Ca in your joints
but for every day use RO is good


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I would steer towards your bubby on this one
> but for remodeling purposes
> 
> a whole home filter from say aquasana or pelican are good for everyday use
> ...


Got ya ... I will bear it all in mind. Cant do anything right now anyway because he doesn't have time to install it because of the attention the boat needs. I can certainly manage for the time being.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 10, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I would steer towards your hubby on this one
> but for remodeling purposes
> 
> a whole home filter from say aquasana or pelican are good for everyday use
> ...


Distilled water is better for the simple fact it is purified where as RO water is not .... you still need to use UV to purify RO


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

You guys are all rockin ... for the advice, suggestions, thoughts, your time - everything. Thanks as always!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> You guys are all rockin ... for the advice, suggestions, thoughts, your time - everything. Thanks as always!


With another 5” of snow last night all I have is time .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> With another 5” of snow last night all I have is time .


We haven’t had SQUAT for snow and I *was* missing it, but now I’m totally ready for spring!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 10, 2018)

It was 60 here two weeks ago and now back to winter . Going to Bermuda in April I hope for a few days of fishing .
Not allowed in Florida .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Not allowed in Florida???


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Not allowed in Florida???


trump wont let him in. Unless he donates for the wall.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Update for tonight:

DWC with HBSS #1: got more roots ...
- ph was 5.8 earlier today its still 5.8
- ppm was at 520 and still 520
- water temp at 69

Water Farm with HBSS #2: now we got roots out the bottom!!!
- ph adjusted to 5.5 this morning and now at 5.8
- ppm was at 560 and now its at 610
- water temp at 69

Edit: oh, and water levels in both are down about 1-2” / 3-4”. Add water? Plain distilled? ph distilled?? And no nutes I assume ..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Update for tonight:
> 
> DWC with HBSS #1: got more roots ...
> - ph was 5.8 earlier today its still 5.8
> ...


add plain distilled with no nutes...
Awesome on the roots!
We slowly getting out of the woods...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 10, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> trump wont let him in. Unless he donates for the wall.


Its all right to like or not like trump and its all right to tease him some.. 
Taco bell did. 
They said there food is so authentic, trumps wants to build a wall around it! 


Trump just may make history with NK... but I doubt it, unless he thinks Trump is just crazy enough to nuke his ass. Which he might be! No one knows.. That makes him unpredictable... and dangerous. 

I thought Trump was a goof ball and yet he is making some great progress. I might have under estimated him..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> add plain distilled with no nutes...
> Awesome on the roots!
> We slowly getting out of the woods...


Hope things will start moving a bit quicker - this slow pace is *AGONIZING*!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Update for tonight:
> 
> DWC with HBSS #1: got more roots ...
> - ph was 5.8 earlier today its still 5.8
> ...


like homie said
just add back water only and make sure ph is stable once added
the reason why #2 ppms are going up is water is depleting but the ppms remain
meaning it is becoming concentrated 
once the plant starts eating the ppms will drop


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 10, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> like homie said
> just add back water only and make sure ph is stable once added
> the reason why #2 ppms are going up is water is depleting but the ppms remain
> meaning it is becoming concentrated
> once the plant starts eating the ppms will drop


Yup - just biding my time ... worst that can happen is I have to start over, and I got plenty of seeds and more on the way (Double Grape and Sour Livers, plus whatever freebies Mephisto Genetics will gift me  )


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hope things will start moving a bit quicker - this slow pace is *AGONIZING*!


It will get to getting here real soon, About 14 days from now she should be putting it on...


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 11, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Its all right to like or not like trump and its all right to tease him some..
> Taco bell did.
> They said there food is so authentic, trumps wants to build a wall around it!
> 
> ...


Drunken money style, or mr magoo? Lol.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 11, 2018)

Morning peeps!

Added the water - #1 took 1/2 gallon and #2 took 1/4 gallon and the ppms dropped in both by roughly 100, but ph didnt change from that. The ph in #1 is still sitting at 5.8 so that really seems to have stabilized ... and even #2 only crept up to 5.8 after 12 hours so maybe that’s starting to stabilize too.

Hubby’s opinion is the water that was going from the drip ring, through the hydroton, and back into the water is what was causing most of the fluctuations (he had an aquarium for years so undrstands the basics). And TBH, it makes sense; so now that I have roots coming out of that bucket and no longer need the drip ring, my suspicion is that it will further stabilize


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 11, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Not allowed in Florida???


An unfortunate misunderstanding at the border a few years back .


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 11, 2018)

Sounds like your getting there, next hurdle will be res temps as it gets warmer there. It will be interesting to see how the life works, don’t throw the hydroguard away lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 11, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Its all right to like or not like trump and its all right to tease him some..
> Taco bell did.
> They said there food is so authentic, trumps wants to build a wall around it!
> 
> ...


Take that shit to the politics section where I can debate that “great” progress lol. And I do pay for the wall, I pay taxes for a condo I get pics of periodically from the ex (ya it hurts lol) and pretty sure taxes are going to pay lol.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 11, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> An unfortunate misunderstanding at the border a few years back .


That sucketh friend 



Budley Doright said:


> Sounds like your getting there, next hurdle will be res temps as it gets warmer there. It will be interesting to see how the life works, don’t throw the hydroguard away lol.


Actually, I’m hoping temps won’t get too bad; I keep my home around 68 year round. If it gets bad enough though, I’ll just run a length if duct from the intake hole on the tent to the AC vent for the bedroom (whopping total of maybe 4 feet lol).



Budley Doright said:


> Take that shit to the politics section where I can debate that “great” progress lol. And I do pay for the wall, I pay taxes for a condo I get pics of periodically from the ex (ya it hurts lol) and pretty sure taxes are going to pay lol.


Yeah, politics and religion are non-talking points in my home due to hubby and I being on vastly opposite ends of the spectrums!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 11, 2018)

I was more referring to res temps which is a struggle for most DWC grows but with the proper beanies you may be able to maintain a healthy root zone. I did it but it was always on the verge of a epic fail lol. I finally built a chiller to keep things consistent, never looked back. With a flooded root setup I always recommend a chiller of some sorts, but like I said, lots do without, but lots fail .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 11, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> I was more referring to res temps which is a struggle for most DWC grows but with the proper beanies you may be able to maintain a healthy root zone. I did it but it was always on the verge of a epic fail lol. I finally built a chiller to keep things consistent, never looked back. With a flooded root setup I always recommend a chiller of some sorts, but like I said, lots do without, but lots fail .


Well if res temps fluctuate based on the ambient air temps, keeping the tent cool should help that ... I would ASSume  ... and I would hope


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 11, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Well if res temps fluctuate based on the ambient air temps, keeping the tent cool should help that ... I would ASSume  ... and I would hope


Well to a point yes but the added heat from air pump will raise temps and I like to keep ambient temps a bit higher than res temps, I keep room at 75-78 and my res is maintained at 66-67. Again not saying it can’t be done but after doing with out for many years it was a great addition and in the scheme of things, relatively cheap. Used aquarium chillers are a all over the place. If you haven’t learned yet, hydro is like a boat, feeding it cash (although smaller amounts) never ends, but unlike a boat your basically growing cash lol.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 11, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Well to a point yes but the added heat from air pump will raise temps and I like to keep ambient temps a bit higher than res temps, I keep room at 75-78 and my res is maintained at 66-67. Again not saying it can’t be done but after doing with out for many years it was a great addition and in the scheme of things, relatively cheap. Used aquarium chillers are a all over the place. If you haven’t learned yet, hydro is like a boat, feeding it cash (although smaller amounts) never ends, but unlike a boat your basically growing cash lol.


Can you give a link for an aquarium chiller? I just peeked on amazon and saw like 5 VASTLY different things and - being the newb that I am - am clueless as to what to even consider!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 11, 2018)

No I can’t suggest one particular make but either titanium or coopernickle heat exchanger would be crucial if getting one. A very small one if your only going to run 2 plants. There are some great sizing appps if you google chiller sizing for a grow room. Sizing is pretty important and bigger is not better as it will short cycle, a bad thing. Here is my DIY one that does, at the moment, 75 gallons and short cycles lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 11, 2018)

You still can see if the beanies keep things in check before buying a chiller and you may be fine with out one .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 11, 2018)

Oh, also just wanted to mention the pump for my stones is outside the tent. A bit noisy, but its kinda white noise so its not keeping us up at night lol* .. I think keeping it outside the tent is also keeping my tent temps steady


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 11, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Oh, also just wanted to mention the pump for my stones is outside the tent. A bit noisy, but its kinda white noise so its not keeping us up at night lol* .. I think keeping it outside the tent is also keeping my tent temps steady


It does yes, every bit helps. I also have a 250’ copper loop buried with glycol circulating with heat exchangers for the cooler months which cuts costs


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 11, 2018)

If you can, post a pic of the roots in the DWC. I love root porn lol.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 11, 2018)

Oh god, they’re just a few spindly little things at this point!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 11, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Oh god, they’re just a few spindly little things at this point!


Oh ok then lol. I would have thought they would take off a bit, guess I’m impatient like you lol. I’m going to germ some seeds today, just plugged in tray this morning .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 11, 2018)

AHA!!! I figured out my seeding dilema for my next go-round! I forgot I had ordered windowsill seeding trays for my other plants and they were delivered today. Turns out that the rapid rooters fit in the cells PERFECTLY (they’re made out of styrofoam) and have just a teeny bit of space around each of the rooters. There were waaaay too many cells to fit inside my little humidity station BUT I was able to cut off a chunk of 6 cells and that DOES fit inside my little humidity setup . If I turn the 6-cell block he other way, not all of the rapid rooters will hit the little water channels in the tray, but this will work I think!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 11, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> AHA!!! I figured out my seeding dilema for my next go-round! I forgot I had ordered windowsill seeding trays for my other plants and they were delivered today. Turns out that the rapid rooters fit in the cells PERFECTLY (they’re made out of styrofoam) and have just a teeny bit of space around each of the rooters. There were waaaay too many cells to fit inside my little humidity station BUT I was able to cut off a chunk of 6 cells and that DOES fit inside my little humidity setup . If I turn the 6-cell block he other way, not all of the rapid rooters will hit the little water channels in the tray, but this will work I think!
> View attachment 4104022


Should work well I would think, all though I don’t use a dome when I run seeds.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 11, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Should work well I would think, all though I don’t use a dome when I run seeds.


Yeah - dome is ony temporary for me.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 11, 2018)

Here are the gals tonight - and their roots. Unfortunately, on #1, I found two roots floating in the water wrapped around the lines for the airstones 

HBSS #1
 
 

HBSS #2


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 11, 2018)

Are you using the hydroguard? Your roots are not looking good and are showing signs of rot I think but it could be the lighting. The second girls roots look better actually so that’s why I say could be light


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 11, 2018)

Its the lighting - they’re all white


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 12, 2018)

it is ok to use hydroguard
I would use it
it will only have positive effects
2ml per gal
it wont effect the ph at all
or the ppm


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 12, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> it is ok to use hydroguard
> I would use it
> it will only have positive effects
> 2ml per gal
> ...


Not sure if you thought I was saying not use it but I was actually saying “get that shit in there” lol. I love the stuff, saved a near death run a couple of years back .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 12, 2018)

Yup - will toss some in the buckets before I go to work today


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hydroguard added ... cns17 should be here today or tomorrow ... god only knows when the +life is going to get here ...


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 12, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Not sure if you thought I was saying not use it but I was actually saying “get that shit in there” lol. I love the stuff, saved a near death run a couple of years back .


no I saw tou did
just wanted her to know I def approve of it
2ml per gal is all you need


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 12, 2018)

Yup - that's all I used


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 12, 2018)

‘Scuse me all for a rant for a moment....

SON OF A M-FING BLEEPING BITCH! Hubby and I spent $400 to enter the MSSA rockfish tournament in April and it’s ben cancelled! Their website is now fucking BLANK and their phone number isn’t in service!!! News reports are something about mismanagement of funds, the director was supposedly removed, and the next in line won’t step up!

I am BOILING mad right now!!!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 12, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> ‘Scuse me all for a rant for a moment....
> 
> SON OF A M-FING BLEEPING BITCH! Hubby and I spent $400 to enter the MSSA rockfish tournament in April and it’s ben cancelled! Their website is now fucking BLANK and their phone number isn’t in service!!! News reports are something about mismanagement of funds, the director was supposedly removed, and the next in line won’t step up!
> 
> I am BOILING mad right now!!!


sorry to hear that


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 12, 2018)

Daily update!

DWC with HBSS #1 (should I trim off those two leaves with the rust spots?):
- 5.9 ph
- 490 ppm
- 72 water temp
Here are her pics for today ...
 
 

Water Farm with HBSS #2 (notice a few leaf tips hooking under)
- 6.1 ph
- 530 ppm
- 71 water temp
Here are her pics for today ...


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 12, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Daily update!
> 
> DWC with HBSS #1 (should I trim off those two leaves with the rust spots?):
> - 5.9 ph
> ...


everything is lookin good
def trim those bad leaves off
other than that keep it up


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 12, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> everything is lookin good
> def trim those bad leaves off
> other than that keep it up


Will do! Btw, the CNS17 is here; just waiiting for the +life!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 12, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> ‘Scuse me all for a rant for a moment....
> 
> SON OF A M-FING BLEEPING BITCH! Hubby and I spent $400 to enter the MSSA rockfish tournament in April and it’s ben cancelled! Their website is now fucking BLANK and their phone number isn’t in service!!! News reports are something about mismanagement of funds, the director was supposedly removed, and the next in line won’t step up!
> 
> I am BOILING mad right now!!!


Hopefully you’ll get your money back and thankful you didn’t spend a shitload on fuel for nothing, re no prizes . I spend about $600 in fuel for the salmon hunt every summer, gas is pricey up here lol. Carp hunting soon woohoo


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 12, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Hopefully you’ll get your money back and thankful you didn’t spend a shitload on fuel for nothing, re no prizes . I spend about $600 in fuel for the salmon hunt every summer, gas is pricey up here lol. Carp hunting soon woohoo


Not sure about getting money back - there’s actually a police investigation regarding criminal activity happening ... so, I guess we’ll see. At least we can still fish - just no tournament this year.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 12, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Not sure about getting money back - there’s actually a police investigation regarding criminal activity happening ... so, I guess we’ll see. At least we can still fish - just no tournament this year.


There are a few Bill fish and tuna tourney’s around your area right. I used to know guys in philly that headed south a few times a year. Also about the plants, and not to preach but you are maxing out on temps in the res IMO for a healthy root zone but hopefully the beanies will work well, just keep an eye on things .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 12, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> There are a few Bill fish and tuna tourney’s around your area right. I used to know guys in philly that headed south a few times a year. Also about the plants, and not to preach but you are maxing out on temps in the res IMO for a healthy root zone but hopefully the beanies will work well, just keep an eye on things .


Yeah, my tent temps were up yesterday (82) and I’m not sure why. My exhaust fan is on as high as it’ll go and I even recently turned on the two little fans (well above the plants - more like just under the light) because tent temps were flirting with 80.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 12, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah, my tent temps were up yesterday (82) and I’m not sure why. My exhaust fan is on as high as it’ll go and I even recently turned on the two little fans (well above the plants - more like just under the light) because tent temps were flirting with 80.


80 is good for LED
I run my flower room around 82f


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 13, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> 80 is good for LED
> I run my flower room around 82f


Ok, good to know! If the res temps keep going up, I have a bunch of those large blue ice packs they make for coolers ... I can always toss one or two in a ziploc bag (just to make sure nothing gets in my res water) and throw them in the res’s.

Btw, now that my CNS17 grow and ripe are here, and the +life is supposed to be here Thursday, let me know please how much of each to put in each gallon? I’ll start aerating the water Thursday so that by Saturday I can put these miracle nutes in


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 13, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok, good to know! If the res temps keep going up, I have a bunch of those large blue ice packs they make for coolers ... I can always toss one or two in a ziploc bag (just to make sure nothing gets in my res water) and throw them in the res’s.
> 
> Btw, now that my CNS17 grow and ripe are here, and the +life is supposed to be here Thursday, let me know please how much of each to put in each gallon? I’ll start aerating the water Thursday so that by Saturday I can put these miracle nutes in


I say start @7ml per gal of Grow which should get you 350ppm
we then watch the ppm levels with water add backs to see how much the plant is eating....which will tell you how much you need to add back to reach starting level or how much to up the ppm if the plants start taking in more than you are giving it


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 13, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I say start @7ml per gal of Grow which should get you 350ppm
> we then watch the ppm levels with water add backs to see how much the plant is eating....which will tell you how much you need to add back to reach starting level or how much to up the ppm if the plants start taking in more than you are giving it


Copy that ... and how much +life?


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 13, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Copy that ... and how much +life?


1g per 5gal or so
ehh a 1/4tsp per 6 gal is good


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 13, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> 1g per 5gal or so
> ehh a 1/4tsp per 6 gal is good


Awesomeness . Thank you!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 13, 2018)

Damnit ... took a peek at the girls this morning and I’m seeing brand new rust spots that were NOT there before on leaves that were perfectly clean the past few days!!! Are we sure that #1 isnt dealing with a calcium deficiency??


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 13, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Must be nice, no ice lol. Here’s what I look at View attachment 4098037


For a quick sec I thought that was palm trees and sand.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 13, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> For a quick sec I thought that was palm trees and sand.


I WISH!!!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 13, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Damnit ... took a peek at the girls this morning and I’m seeing brand new rust spots that were NOT there before on leaves that were perfectly clean the past few days!!! Are we sure that #1 isnt dealing with a calcium deficiency??


your plant is to young for Ca def


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 13, 2018)

I’m just frustrated because this keeps happening


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 13, 2018)

Im gonna b honest and maybe sound like an ass too but imma do it anyways...im a noob too, but.... this journal looks to have become super over complicated for your first grow. You have a nasa space station in there that you spent how much for? And the plants are dying? And people are saying buy this buy that? You dont need any of that crap. 

Try something simple next time. Not trynna be an ahole... just trynna help..in my ass ways....but theres soo much easier ways to grow out there. U want to smoke or a science experiment? If u want to smoke go the easy route. Everyone on here will sell you everything under the stars and tell u u need it to grow a decent plant....not required...

My bagseed is a grow experiment to show everyone on here that u dont need to spend fuck all to get med grade bud. Even my shitty home made lights are better than all the crap they will try and sell you. Lol


Whatever you do...Good luck with those. Were all here to just get something to smoke in the end.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 13, 2018)

Actually they aren’t dying - they're doing great now (thanks to the guys here). These guys have really helped me learn how to balance and correct my ph issues and understand how nutes equate to ppms and feeding. My roots are looking better each day and my plants have a least trippled in size in the last two weeks. The only problem I am having right now is some rusty spots that are showing up on my leaves.


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 13, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Actually they aren’t dying - they're doing great now (thanks to the guys here). These guys have really helped me learn how to balance and correct my ph issues and understand how nutes equate to ppms and feeding. My roots are looking better each day and my plants have a least trippled in size in the last two weeks. The only problem I am having right now is some rusty spots that are showing up on my leaves.


Azmomite and dolo lime do it all for you so you never have to balance ph..ever...like i said in a previous post here. I laugh at all the growers who dick around with adding ph up and down now and try and dick around with water and mess up their plants trying to figure out ph. Shits that simple now that mediums will keep the ph where u need it. 

correct amount of nutes? The bottle i have says 1 tsp for 1l. Shit aint that hard. Lol

Plants are looking better? Again..not trying to be an ass...but if you followed an easy to follow nute routine they should have always looked good. Im not just doing this for you..im doing it for anyone else that reads this who thinks they need to spend 10k to setup a grow. 

Just by looking at your grow i can tell youve spent a pretty penny. Its not that complicated. But it has become over complicated. Aint it funny how people selling you shit are the nicest and most helpful...lol

Thats why i come off as an ass. Im telling you to save your money. Lol


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 13, 2018)

I just got the most beautiful flowers from my hubby for my birthday!!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 13, 2018)

Awe....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 13, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Awe....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


Thank you


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 13, 2018)

Happy bday!

See..save that ph money for a jetski lol


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 13, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> Happy bday!
> 
> See..save that ph money for a jetski lol


Hubby already bought me the jet ski for my birthday last year


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 13, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hubby already bought me the jet ski for my birthday last year


Right on. Maybe a PH funded jetski turbo kit? Lol


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 13, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> Right on. Maybe a PH funded jetski turbo kit? Lol


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 13, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> Azmomite and dolo lime do it all for you so you never have to balance ph..ever...like i said in a previous post here. I laugh at all the growers who dick around with adding ph up and down now and try and dick around with water and mess up their plants trying to figure out ph. Shits that simple now that mediums will keep the ph where u need it.
> 
> correct amount of nutes? The bottle i have says 1 tsp for 1l. Shit aint that hard. Lol
> 
> ...


so you grow hydroponically?
You use lime in your hydro setup?

not tryin to be an ass but I am sure if she wanted to grow in soil she would have purchased a bag of Potting Mix and been done with it. Seems like she was intrigued by hydroponics and decided to try it...

since you are a noob I will let it pass
but honestly IMO you might want to come with some experience first

 

this is as easy as it gets
no till no water no nutes
just throw seed on the soil and call it a day
but I am sure she probably wanted to experiment with something unfamiliar
none of us get money from anything so directing her to get something that will make it easier for her
isnt the reason why we are being nice
we are being nice and helping her to finish a grow so she feels confident to succeed


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 13, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> so tou grow hydroponically?
> You use lime in your hydro setup?
> 
> not tryin to be an ass but I am sure if she wanted to grow in soil she would have purchased a bag of Potting Mix and been done with it. Seems like she was intrigued by hydroponics and decided to try it...
> ...


Lime is in promix ph. Same as azomite. Is there a problem with using that and hydro nutes?

Shes new, just like me. Us new folks dont know, so rely on "experts" to sell us shit. Too bad theres hoops of fire to jump through to get easy answers.

I think we all just want to grow fire, not try out science experiments and have dying plants that need us to buy shit to fix problems that shouldnt even be there....but i guess theres some who just want a new hobby cause they are bored af. Lol. Im gonna guess most just wanna smoke...

I only came on after she was like shit my plants look like a rusty old ford...still.. for that space station, i dont think they should be rusting. Somethings not right, so maybe try something thats easier.....like promix.

Buying more shit to fix the problems of the stuff she already bought? Doesnt seem right. All im saying.

I maybe a noob, but u seen my plant? Looks better than most pros who been growing for longer than ive been alive. Haha


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 13, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> Lime is in promix ph. Same as azomite. Is there a problem with using that and hydro nutes?
> 
> Shes new, just like me. Us new folks dont know, so rely on "experts" to sell us shit. Too bad theres hoops of fire to jump through to get easy answers.
> 
> ...


I am considered an "Expert" and I would never sell anyone anything
I suggest things to make it simpler

again
we dont know why she got the hydro setups so yes you do sound like an ass when you elude to her either being sold snake oil or stupid for trying something different

but there are growing steps to new things
maybe she wanted to be adventurous and bold and different than the average "promix" grower

when some of us came to this thread she was failing and her seedlings were about dead
we carried her out
and it will soon get better with the next changeout

as soon as she gets used to what she needs to do it will become second nature

your comments IMO are negative and dont contribute to positive thinking
we want her to succeed
by telling her she should have would have could have.....dosnt help us move forward

she could have chosen many ways to grow
she chose what she chose
so we walk her through this and get her to the finish line
along the way she will decide if this is what she wants or if she would like to try something different
or grow at all

maybe this will become to overwhelming
or maybe she catches on and blows it up

either way it is her choice and I am willing to stick it out for her and walk her through it to the finish...but there really is no room for would have should have could have....we all have our likes and dislikes

if you dislike what you see move along
but please ....no negativity...it dosnt help progress


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 14, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> I maybe a noob, but u seen my plant? Looks better than most pros who been growing for longer than ive been alive.


wow, he just doesn't get it does he


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 14, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I am considered an "Expert" and I would never sell anyone anything
> I suggest things to make it simpler
> 
> again
> ...


If i sound like an ass for telling someone 
They may have been or about to buy snake oil, yeah ill be the ass then. It doesnt even have to be promix that someone buys. Im just a huge fan of mico, azomite, peatmoss, dolo lime and perlite all in one for dirt cheap. 

Screw phing nutes and water. Thats huge for me and should be for all other grower. I see so many ph problems on here its kinda crazy...

I mentioned promix a while back in this journal when i first saw it happening. 

It kept happening so i feel that i have to elaborate a bit more on how not having to ph water and nutes is a game changer for noobs like me. 

Again, were noobs, this is just to grow a damn plant in the end that is med grade. Ill tell anyone the easiest most legit way for top quality bud that ive seen so far that anyone can use which is almost idiot proof for stupid fools like myself. 

My pictures are there to prove it. 

Thats all. Not calling her stupid, just saying that if anyone wants an easy grow that dumbass stoners like myself cant even fuck up on, check out promix hp. Stupid me has made an amazing plant for dirt cheap and easy...


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 14, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> wow


U rebel ;P


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 14, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> If i sound like an ass for telling someone
> They may have been or about to buy snake oil, yeah ill be the ass then. It doesnt even have to be promix that someone buys. Im just a huge fan of mico, azomite, peatmoss, dolo lime and perlite all in one for dirt cheap.
> 
> Screw phing nutes and water. Thats huge for me and should be for all other grower. I see so many ph problems on here its kinda crazy...
> ...


soo....what snakeoil is she about to purchase?

what nutes are you using?

We steered her towards a 1part nutrient and a root inoculant
all she has to do is measure ml's
ph will be hitting around 5.5 without ph

I am just dumbfounded by your nonsense
please move along


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 14, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> soo....what snakeoil is she about to purchase?
> 
> what nutes are you using?
> 
> ...


Root what? She had white stems and yall were already "oh shit, your stems are yellow. Buy this." Gtfoh.

Sell more to fix a problem? Love it.

The experts always sellin shit and noob ass me was just sayin save some money you dont need it. Lol. Good day, expert


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 14, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> Root what? She had white stems and yall were already "oh shit, your stems are yellow. Buy this." Gtfoh.
> 
> Sell more to fix a problem? Love it.
> 
> The experts always sellin shit and noob ass me was just sayin save some money you dont need it. Lol. Good day, expert


you def need to pull you head out of....
oh nevermind

come back with your nonsense when you have completed a DWC grow

again what nutes are you using

where are your pics at?


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 14, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> you def need to pull you head out of....
> oh nevermind
> 
> come back with your nonsense when you have completed a DWC grow
> ...


Lol. When i complete a dwc grow? Imo DWC is unnecessary. Run a pump all day too for extra energy consumption? Im running my grow with 150w light and 2 mini fans to conserve energy and cost. You dont need all that extra crap. And if you do, show me some legit studies to prove it.

Nature has done quite well without DWC. lmfao

You gonna say mother nature was stupid for not going DWC?

Im using dirt cheap local hydro store nutes cause i realized that this isnt rocket science early on. Its all just a bunch of elements that are abundant all over the place, not rare minerals that need to be charged an arm and a leg for....I could and will go cheaper by sourcing my own raw dry elements. As should everyone else instead of paying for water and all the other fancy crap that you dont need to grow a friggin weed that will grow anywhere.

Check out my journal and show me how shit my garbage plant is that i only spent a few dollars to grow.

Anyways..ill let yall do your thing. Just wanted to say, dont need to spend much to grow this plant and have it be med grade, and esp have whoever reads this to know that and watchout for all the garbage overpriced snake oil for these plants. Theres a shit ton and it doesnt stop with nutes. Lights, mediums, pots, fans, u name it...so much overpriced garbage on this site and its making me sick.lol. Im out. Best of luck with the grow @OP


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you @Wisher2 ... yes, I CHOSE to do a hydro set up because its what I wanted; you are correct in that I like being adventurousand trying new things. And as I’ve said befoe, I couldnt have gotten where I am without the great assistance of you, Homie and others who are trying to help me - not make me feel as if I made the wrong choice . I just try to ignore the nay-sayers!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 14, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> Lol. When i complete a dwc grow? Imo DWC is unnecessary. Run a pump all day too for extra energy consumption? Im running my grow with 150w light and 2 mini fans to conserve energy and cost. You dont need all that extra crap. And if you do, show me some legit studies to prove it.
> 
> Nature has done quite well without DWC. lmfao
> 
> ...


I actually did go to your journal
and I agree it is "shit garbage"
but I would never tell you that
I would however agree because I am not in the business of lying

by the way what grow shop is that whom sells their own nutrients? Seems fishy....you know they could def be shut down really quick and fined more than their shop is worth for not complying with state and federal regulations

I agree on the nutes
but that dosnt mean I wouldnt steer the OP to extremely good and extremely cheap price wise very stable nutrients that will last and get the job done for pennies a gal of feed

please no more negative nonsense
the OP dosnt need that
just want to get her through this grow with the most positive of attitudes


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 14, 2018)

...The big list of names who helped you out at the start of your post and i just saw u say omg my plants rusting.... again... today...ok then. 

These people suck at helping i guess. Haha

adventurous save some money and build a better light for cheaper than the one you bought with some lm561c s6bin doides with deep reds ;P 

Ill be the evil naysayer. Whatev. Lol. Im just here to try and help save peeps moolah. Thats only reason im growing is to save my ass molah same with many others here but i see so many being told to throw hubdreds and thousands at it. Lets compare at the end. Were about same size and you have 400w vs my 150w. And were both new to this.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Thank you @Wisher2 ... yes, I CHOSE to do a hydro set up because its what I wanted; you are correct in that I like being adventurousand trying new things. And as I’ve said befoe, I couldnt have gotten where I am without the great assistance of you, Homie and others who are trying to help me - not make me feel as if I made the wrong choice . I just try to ignore the nay-sayers!


your welcome
it irritates me when people stumble on to someones thread and start babbling ignorance with negativity and foolishness
I wish there could be private threads where the public can read but not participate unless invited


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 14, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> ...The big list of names who helped you out at the start of your post and i just saw u say omg my plants rusting.... again... today...ok then.
> 
> These people suck at helping i guess. Haha
> 
> ...


 

ooohhhh I love building lights,super fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 14, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I actually did go to your journal
> and I agree it is "shit garbage"
> but I would never tell you that
> I would however agree because I am not in the business of lying
> ...


Lmfao. Hows my plants so shit? Not enough light? Burnt? Deficiency? Not enough fan leaves left? I need a net to make it epic? I defol too much? Youre a joke. Expert. Lmfao. 

The whole list of you pros helped her fuck her plant and spent how much? What a fucking joke. This is no longer a place of information, just a place to sell shit to noobs who dont have a fucking clue. 

Wheres your plants? What do you use? Whats your setup?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> your welcome
> it irritates me when people stumble on to someones thread and start babnling ignorance with negativity and foolishness
> I wish there could be private threads where the public can read but not participate unless invited


I think what irritates me most is that It was suggested that I change in the *middle* of a grow. No thanks! I chose my path and I will see it through. And I hope to learn from it (already have  )

I think that the closest thing to a private thread would be the conversations that we can send back and forth since it can have multiple people - its just not public.


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 14, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> your welcome
> it irritates me when people stumble on to someones thread and start babbling ignorance with negativity and foolishness
> I wish there could be private threads where the public can read but not participate unless invited


Ignorance? Lmfao. Id say the same about yall.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

@Cannadab1s ... please take this out of my grow journal. This is where I’m trying to document my grow - not have endless debates and discussions about differing grow mediums and styles.


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 14, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> View attachment 4105293
> 
> ooohhhh I love building lights,super fun!!!!!!!!


Did someone make those for you? Look pretty fancy. Ha. What COBs? And why no strips? Did you build those a while ago and havent jumoed on the samsung strip train?


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Cannadab1s ... please take this out of my grow journal. This is where I’m trying to document my grow - not have endless debates and discussions about differing grow mediums and styles.


This is a forum..for debate. Thats why all of us can post here. Anywho..im out. Ill be comparing at the end for all to see cause thats what this site is for me. Comparison of the best of the best Not to have everyone jerk me off and say i made the best choice lol. Best of luck


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> This is a forum..for debate. Thats why all of us can post here. Anywho..im out. Ill be comparing at the end for all to see cause thats what this site is for me. Comparison of the best of the best Not to have everyone jerk me off and say i made the best choice lol. Best of luck


Actually, the forum states the following: “Do not post in other peoples’s grow journals unless asked” ... its even stickied as the first thread ...


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Actually, the forum states the following: “Do not post in other peoples’s grow journals unless asked”
> View attachment 4105301


Well shit, u got me there. Ill give credit where its due. 1 point for you lol. 

Byeeee


Wisher2 said:


> View attachment 4105293
> 
> ooohhhh I love building lights,super fun!!!!!!!!


Still dont see your plant. Cause yours is prolly shit...or you would have posted it. Lol.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 14, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> Well shit, u got me there. Ill give credit where its due. 1 point for you lol.
> 
> Byeeee
> 
> ...


its where i keep my moms??
 

kinda thick in there


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> its where i keep my moms??
> View attachment 4105303 View attachment 4105304
> 
> kinda thick in there




Um ... wow!!!!!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Um ... wow!!!!!


hahah thnx
that dude pushed my buttons and tricked me into showin a pic...ugghh


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> hahah thnx
> that dude pushed my buttons and tricked me into showin a pic...ugghh


I’m glad to have seen it! That’s awesome!!!!

Btw, now you get to help me build my next non-blurple light!!!


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 14, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> its where i keep my moms??
> View attachment 4105303 View attachment 4105304
> 
> kinda thick in there


Congrats
Is mine in veg thicker? Lol

 

Is that genetic purpling of your petioles in the back or nute prob? 

You got a bud shot? Its only some old ass cxb3590s. Lemme get some dirt cheap strip leds then we can compare again. Lol


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 14, 2018)

My internodal spacing is tighter. I win. Oh shit, im a noob too? Peace out yall. Lol.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 14, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> its where i keep my moms??
> View attachment 4105303 View attachment 4105304
> 
> kinda thick in there


Sorry to post but i thought i had a tight packed room  nice


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> wow, he just doesn't get it does he


And he STILL doesnt!


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey dude, you need more LEDs, my internode spacing is about an inch and maybe 1.5 near the bottoms of the plants.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> Hey dude, you need more LEDs, my internode spacing is about an inch and maybe 1.5 near the bottoms of the plants.


I have sufficient wattage per square foot thank you very much. But if you feel I really need more, you can feel free put out the money to send me another light


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2018)

Nope, was talking to the guy that posted the pic above..


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> Nope, was talking to the guy that posted the pic above..




Tight?

65w cfl that made it that tight. Lol


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice, smart to keep the canopy shallow with low power.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 14, 2018)

My how this thread has changed, I’ll check back later after the dick measuring contest is over lol.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 14, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> My how this thread has changed, I’ll check back later after the dick measuring contest is over lol.


I hear you
and apologize
that dude just wont go away
so I just went over to his thread and flooded his shit with pix
keep him occupied for a while
again sorry


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

Woo hoo! Something’s happening! #1’s roots are multiplying and not only on the roots on #2 taking off but tonight she has GROWN! Hubby’s exact words were “Holy Shit!!!”

HBSS #1
 

 

 


And here’s HBSS #2


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Woo hoo! Something’s happening! #1’s roots are multiplying and not only on the roots on #2 taking off but tonight she has GROWN! Hubby’s exact words were “Holy Shit!!!”
> 
> HBSS #1
> View attachment 4105640
> ...


lookin so much better


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

Uhhh ... Yah!!!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

AND I just scored BIG TIME for Mephisto!

I ordered:
7 - Double Grape
7 - Sour Livers

Here’s what I RECEIVED:
10 - Double Grape
10 - Sour Livers
15 - 24 Carat
6 - Bubbly Livers
10 stickers

Oh yeah baby!!!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 14, 2018)

*LIKE A BOSS!




*


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> *LIKE A BOSS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ... love it!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

Oh, and Mephisto says this about their Hubbabubbasmelloscope:


So, if ya’ll think I should try it out on one of the girls, let me know. I know @Homie Da Clown said he had a good training method he wanted to teach me for my plants too


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Oh, and Mephisto says this about their Hubbabubbasmelloscope:
> View attachment 4105681
> 
> So, if ya’ll think I should try it out on one of the girls, let me know. I know @Homie Da Clown said he had a good training method he wanted to teach me for my plants too


I’m looking to run some of their gear this summer, I need to find a keeper that finishes mid August lol. It’s been a long search lol.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Oh, and Mephisto says this about their Hubbabubbasmelloscope:
> View attachment 4105681
> 
> So, if ya’ll think I should try it out on one of the girls, let me know. I know @Homie Da Clown said he had a good training method he wanted to teach me for my plants too


Maybe another 14 days we can do the training. Messing with autos is tricky to get it just right with an even canopy.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 14, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> 80 is good for LED
> I run my flower room around 82f


he was talking water temps, not ambient room temps, or maybe im wrong lol


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I’m just frustrated because this keeps happening


Sometimes babies cry.. who knows why? all damn night! when its over a foot tall then we get more concerned. Prob could use a lil calmag with that water you got since we are keeping the ppm low... but lets chamge out to the cns17 and wait 5 days before we get to excited about it


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

I’ve been VERY SLOWLY increasing the light intensity (both veg and bloom) over the last week ... like 2.5% per day ... and I believe I’ll have to move the light before too long - manufacturer said 50% veg at 24-30” ... its currenty at 42.5% and about 19”


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Sometimes babies cry.. who knows why? all damn night! when its over a foot tall then we get more concerned. Prob could use a lil calmag with that water you got since we are keeping the ppm low... but lets chamge out to the cns17 and wait 5 days before we get to excited about it


I know ... I know ... just my impatience trying to get the better of me!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 14, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> Im gonna b honest and maybe sound like an ass too but imma do it anyways...im a noob too, but.... this journal looks to have become super over complicated for your first grow. You have a nasa space station in there that you spent how much for? And the plants are dying? And people are saying buy this buy that? You dont need any of that crap.
> 
> Try something simple next time. Not trynna be an ahole... just trynna help..in my ass ways....but theres soo much easier ways to grow out there. U want to smoke or a science experiment? If u want to smoke go the easy route. Everyone on here will sell you everything under the stars and tell u u need it to grow a decent plant....not required...
> 
> ...


We appreciate your newb opinion and response.


cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I have sufficient wattage per square foot thank you very much. But if you feel I really need more, you can feel free put out the money to send me another light


I knew I freaking liked you for a reason! Ha ha...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 14, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> My how this thread has changed, I’ll check back later after the dick measuring contest is over lol.


hold up, im getting ready to get mine out.. He did insult me by saying that her advisors were worthless...
lmao


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> hold up, im getting ready to get mine out.. He did insult me by saying that her advisors were worthless...
> lmao


@Wisher2 and he have been going at it one one of that guy’s threads from what I understand *lol* ...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I’ve been VERY SLOWLY increasing the light intensity (both veg and bloom) over the last week ... like 2.5% per day ... and I believe I’ll have to move the light before too long - manufacturer said 50% veg at 24-30” ... its currenty at 42.5% and about 19”


You can have that light 3 foot up in veg with them little things.. U got to watch what you read because some of these things are wrong, are have other conditions. Like how close and intense to have that light, Those things depend on other factors such as temp(leaf temp) Rh, as well as ppm. Hotter temps(ambient temps) will require you to drop the ppm. Another-words 550 ppm might be all right at 72* but at 82-84, I could experience some over feeding.. The same as in dwc with DO.. At 1.0 lpm 500 ppm might work where at 1.5 lpm you may have to drop it to 375 to 425 ppm because of the increased bio-availability in the rhizophere.
I cant teach you everything in a night, a week, or even a month...
Wisher just wants to make sure we make you a believer before some youtube repeater side tracks you....Its a journey.

And as for wisher, as well as myself, as you may tell by now, we been teaching ppl for quite awhile... He is gaurding you right now from any outside distractions. And this dude will see what you do with our help... We just started a new site almost identical to this, except its bare lol... called buducate... I will be moving over there as it will be my spot... Any and everybody is welcome... I will remain in this thread till we get you your first harvest tho


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 14, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> View attachment 4105331
> 
> Tight?
> 
> 65w cfl that made it that tight. Lol


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> You can have that light 3 foot up in veg with them little things.. U got to watch what you read because some of these things are wrong, are have other conditions. Like how close and intense to have that light, Those things depend on other factors such as temp(leaf temp) Rh, as well as ppm. Hotter temps(ambient temps) will require you to drop the ppm. Another-words 550 ppm might be all right at 72* but at 82-84, I could experience some over feeding.. The same as in dwc with DO.. At 1.0 lpm 500 ppm might work where at 1.5 lpm you may have to drop it to 375 to 425 ppm because of the increased bio-availability in the rhizophere.
> I cant teach you everything in a night, a week, or even a month... Its a journey.


I hear ya ... for that I was just working witth the manufacturer’s recommendations and still keeping an eye on my tent and res temps along with the humidty. If it was getting too hot, I would have both backed off the intensity and raised the light. Also turned on my two little fans - they’re breeze is just under the light but well away from the plants!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 14, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4105740


Lol! A star wars fan - kewl!!!

And NICE plants ya got there!!! Maybe mine will be half as nice one day *wistful sigh*


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 14, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> hold up, im getting ready to get mine out.. He did insult me by saying that her advisors were worthless...
> lmao


for some reason that dude got on my last nerve


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Lol! A star wars fan - kewl!!!
> 
> And NICE plants ya got there!!! Maybe mine will be half as nice one day *wistful sigh*


Well it will be awhile before I can get you pushing several big colas esp since we need fems are reg seeds to do that..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 14, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> for some reason that dude got on my last nerve


I seen brother! I was gonna call him out and rip him to shreds, but damn dude, I done raised my kids..
Like I said, Mrs Daisy Knows to follow your advice and she knows im watching over even when i dont comment..
Even tho I somehow missed the rumble in the jungle I see???
Just Let them fall off.. Attention seekers...

EDIT: Mrs Daisy


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 15, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Maybe another 14 days we can do the training. Messing with autos is tricky to get it just right with an even canopy.


Ya I’ve had better results just leaving them alone but never finished ones under lights. I’ve seen a few indoor runs that were topped and trained with amazing results. I’m sure low stress training to utilize light penetration could not be a bad thing. I typically get 100 +- grams from an outdoor auto plant, just so far not real impressed with effect . The first few I grew were just plain crap that got thrown in the concentrate bin lol. Love my oil


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 15, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya I’ve had better results just leaving them alone but never finished ones under lights. I’ve seen a few indoor runs that were topped and trained with amazing results. I’m sure low stress training to utilize light penetration could not be a bad thing. I typically get 100 +- grams from an outdoor auto plant, just so far not real impressed with effect . The first few I grew were just plain crap that got thrown in the concentrate bin lol. Love my oil View attachment 4105889


I’ve never had oil - don’t know the first thing about it. I *have* read how to turn sugar leaf trim into hash using dry ice . Now THAT seems easy, but I haven’t has hash in literally decades!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 15, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya I’ve had better results just leaving them alone but never finished ones under lights. I’ve seen a few indoor runs that were topped and trained with amazing results. I’m sure low stress training to utilize light penetration could not be a bad thing. I typically get 100 +- grams from an outdoor auto plant, just so far not real impressed with effect . The first few I grew were just plain crap that got thrown in the concentrate bin lol. Love my oil View attachment 4105889


Agreed.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 15, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I’ve never had oil - don’t know the first thing about it. I *have* read how to turn sugar leaf trim into hash using dry ice . Now THAT seems easy, but I haven’t has hash in literally decades!


I make really nice old school black hash but not often as it’s takes a lot of good product. If and when you get a pile of bud I will show you how to make a drum humidifier into a hash machine that you fill and come back to in three days lol. The oil is a bit more work if you want to remove the butane from the oil, which I recommend lol.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 15, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> I make really nice old school black hash but not often as it’s takes a lot of good product. If and when you get a pile of bud I will show you how to make a drum humidifier into a hash machine that you fill and come back to in three days lol. The oil is a bit more work if you want to remove the butane from the oil, which I recommend lol.


That was why I liked the dry ice video on GWE ... nothing to have to do except shake it up - and I don't have to worry about butane *lol*


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 15, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> That was why I liked the dry ice video on GWE ... nothing to have to do except shake it up - and I don't have to worry about butane *lol*


Yes butane can be a problem lol. I’ve been doing the butane thing for 25 years and accident free for the most part lol. I would love to build a super critical CO2 extractor and actually just got a charging cylinder to do it, maybe next winter when I hibernate lol. And as the guys are saying, although yes leaf blotching is a sign of something happening, in my case lockout that I’ve since fixed, it’s been my experience that it does somewhat go away as the plant gets bigger. They are looking great btw. Also just a note, the hydroguard does have a expiry date and does work very well, you may want to finish that before switching, I love the stuff myself lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 15, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hubby already bought me the jet ski for my birthday last year


I just saw this......what a guy .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 15, 2018)

So we’re still doing good tonight in the tent. Roots still seem to be multiplying, height and breadth of the plants still seeming to be getting on with business. Ph and ppms still managing to stay steady. Did notice a bit of brown in the Water Farm around the edge of the bucket at the water line - not algae, but really similar ... definitely gotta change the waters this weekend! Anyhoo, here are the gals tonight (GOD they look so different coming from the same strain - blows my mind!) ...

HBSS #1
 

 


HBSS #2:


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 15, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> So we’re still doing good tonight in the tent. Roots still seem to be multiplying, height and breadth of the plants still seeming to be getting on with business. Ph and ppms still managing to stay steady. Did notice a bit of brown in the Water Farm around the edge of the bucket at the water line - not algae, but really similar ... definitely gotta change the waters this weekend! Anyhoo, here are the gals tonight (GOD they look so different coming from the same strain - blows my mind!) ...
> 
> HBSS #1
> View attachment 4106248
> ...


lookin much better

moght I suggest raising theblights significantly
raise them to say 24-36 above canopy
you want them to stretch some

those nodes are really stacked for that small of a plant

let those plants stretch
when you start to see pistils
you can lower the lights back down to about 14" from canopy

IMO of course


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> lookin much better
> 
> moght I suggest raising theblights significantly
> raise them to say 24-36 above canopy
> ...


Your “humble opinion” is always appreciated!  Same intensity as now? 45%?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 15, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> lookin much better
> 
> moght I suggest raising theblights significantly
> raise them to say 24-36 above canopy
> ...


Was just gonna say the same thing!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 15, 2018)

Advice taken gents! (At what point donyou normally raise lights?). I’ll move them tomorrow night - I’m already in bed - hubby and In had a long day


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 15, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Advice taken gents! (At what point donyou normally raise lights?). I’ll move them tomorrow night - I’m already in bed - hubby and In had a long day


I raise them once first true leaves form....I use T-5's
I like stretchier plants not as super squat


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 15, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Your “humble opinion” is always appreciated!  Same intensity as now? 45%?


um I would probably up intensity to 100% but raise them pretty high like say 36"


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 15, 2018)

Cool beans - will do it tomorrow night ... 
*yawms* ...g’d night all ...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 15, 2018)

Looking good.. Wisher is spot on... Up full power but up 3 to 4 foot..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ok, got the lights up as far as they can go which is 32” from the top of the bucket (stupid box from that inline fan is in the way) and upped the light to 100%


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 16, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok, got the lights up as far as they can go which is 32” from the top of the bucket (stupid box from that inline fan is in the way) and upped the light to 100%


That should be fine .


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 16, 2018)

So clones are coming along..
We see about getting some lights hung today... And them transplanted after wotk..


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 16, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4106521 So clones are coming along..
> We see about getting some lights hung today... And them transplanted after wotk..


you should flower them where they sit
flip em now!!
are you floodin that tray or hand watering?
lookin stellar


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 16, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> you should flower them where they sit
> flip em now!!
> are you floodin that tray or hand watering?
> lookin stellar


im flooding it.. 
Only bottom 1" of Cube gets flooded.
Im running 450 ppm cns17 grow under a 400 watt mh
I flood it for 3 mins twice a day during lights on.
Sun I made a bucket of +life and dunked each cube in it then sat them back on the tray..
I havent turned my c02 on and prob wont. 
You know I was sure damn thinking that I never have ran a Rockwool run like that..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hey guys ... what a freaking day (hell, what a freaking WEEK!) ... 1 hr and 45 mins to get home from work today after being in and out of meetings all day. I’m sooooo ready for the weekend!

So last night I didn't get around to aerating my water, so I think I’ll just go ahead and mix the water and nutes tonight and let it aerate til Sunday morning (and add the +life at that point). However, with those rusty spots spreading more and faster (and now on both plants), I’m severely tempted to do the full res change on both tonight just to get it done and deal with any ph issues that crop up as they happen. Thoughts?


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 16, 2018)

what water are you aerating?
arent you using Distilled?
you dont need to aerate
just fill with nutes
aerate for 30min and see where the PH is
adjust if needed and then that is it


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

Yeah - just distilled. It was just that last week when I aerated the water first for 24 hour the ph swing didnt seem so drastic. But maybe it was just that hydroton causing it. Ok, i’ll do just 30 mins then


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 16, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hey guys ... what a freaking day (hell, what a freaking WEEK!) ... 1 hr and 45 mins to get home from work today after being in and out of meetings all day. I’m sooooo ready for the weekend!
> 
> So last night I didn't get around to aerating my water, so I think I’ll just go ahead and mix the water and nutes tonight and let it aerate til Sunday morning (and add the +life at that point). However, with those rusty spots spreading more and faster (and now on both plants), I’m severely tempted to do the full res change on both tonight just to get it done and deal with any ph issues that crop up as they happen. Thoughts?


Can you put up some closeups of the blotching showing the plant as well?
Edit: if that’s makes any sense .... I’m high lol.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Can you put up some closeups of the blotching showing the plant as well?
> Edit: if that’s makes any sense .... I’m high lol.


Wish i were! Yeah, I’ll do that ... gotta keep an eye on my dogs while they eat though so there arent any fights


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

Here are the girls together - and overall the don't look bad. #2 is quickly out-pacing #1 ... especially considering the start the poor thing had!



Here are the spots on #1 (at roughly 7 o’clock and 8 o’clock positions), and now I’m seeing something going on with some of the very tips of other leaves too.
 


On #2 the spot is JUST starting on the leaf that’s pointing almost directly left - that’s how it seems to always start on #1


Also, on #2 some of her edges are looking a bit, well, “crispy” - almost like a nute burn but that doesn’t seem right.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 16, 2018)

holy shit but the WF has grown bigger than the other one!!!
Now how about that advice!!!
Wheres that lil pecker head that told you to kill them!
Tell them lil sista dont play that shit! 

On the real, why is the dwc falling back? 
Let me see them roots?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

#1’s roots arent multiplying as fast as #2 ... don’t get me wrong, they are multiplying!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hubby nicknamed #2 Audrey2 *lol*


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 16, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hubby nicknamed #2 Audrey2 *lol*


So audrey is WF? 
So what is #1?

Ok so I want you to twice a day, get a solo cup out of the bucket and then dump it right back in the bucket
BUT dump it thru the top thru the hydroton. Do this for all of next week starting NOW.
And do the same thing with the +life, BUT ONLY ONCE A WEEK.. MOST DO IT ON SUN... 
pull a mason jar out the bucket and mix a pinch of +life in it and dup it back thru the hydroton..
No ph,no ppm, no nothing... just dip, mix, dump.......


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

#1 doesn't have a nickname yet, but I’m sure hubby’s gonna start calling me Seymour! 

Ok - regime you describe will be followed. I’m guessing no additional calmag for the moment? @Wisher2 already gave me the measurements for the CMS17 and +life.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 16, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> #1’s roots arent multiplying as fast as #2 ... don’t get me wrong, they are multiplying!
> View attachment 4106747
> 
> View attachment 4106748


I see less lil fine hairs, and that is the reason. You need to get that +life to them soon as possible...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 16, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> #1 doesn't have a nickname yet, but I’m sure hubby’s gonna start calling me Seymour!
> 
> Ok - regime you describe will be followed. I’m guessing no additional calmag for the moment? @Wisher2 already gave me the measurements for the CMS17 and +life.


naw,, not yet.. lets see if the cns17 gets it straighten out..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ok - trim off those 2 big leaves? I did have to trim off two others this morning that were almost completely covered ... there is a TON of new growth, just cant see it cuz the spacing is so tight


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 16, 2018)

so the shit leaves are Ca def
but the new tips are burn

that tells me that we need to back off a little on the ppm
Homie is good with this
he is really good with DWC

but in any case

this is a great experience for you
take note of all these signs and for future things will be very easy to detect and know what need to be adjusted

IMExperience
you never need CaMg
EVER
you either need to adjust ph or up nutrients
so you upped nutrients...Ca def is gone but nute burn is here....that tells me that we need to adjust in the middle
which will be perfect with the CNS17
very stable and easy nute to use as it is a 1 part....very simple


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 16, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Here are the girls together - and overall the don't look bad. #2 is quickly out-pacing #1 ... especially considering the start the poor thing had!
> 
> View attachment 4106706
> 
> ...


any of those big leaves that are touching the rocks
snip them and clean it up

also those plants are just TO compact IMO so the raised light will be great...let them stretch some


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ok - 350ppm of CNS17 with (1/4 tsp?) of +life for the 6 gallons ... I looked at the bottle today andnit said 1 tsp for 10 gal so I was wonderingnif maybe I needed 1/2 tsp instead


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 16, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok - 350ppm of CNS17 with (1/4 tsp?) of +life for the 6 gallons ... I looked at the bottle today andnit said 1 tsp for 10 gal so I was wonderingnif maybe I needed 1/2 tsp instead


it says 1gram per 5 gal I believe on their website https://hydroponic-research.com
I use 1/8-1/4 tsp and my roots are ridiculous....so it is all good
make it last for you
a little goes a very long way


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> it says 1gram per 5 gal I believe on their website https://hydroponic-research.com
> I use 1/8-1/4 tsp and my roots are ridiculous....so it is all good
> make it last for you
> a little goes a very long way


Copy the making it last!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 16, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> it says 1gram per 5 gal I believe on their website https://hydroponic-research.com
> I use 1/8-1/4 tsp and my roots are ridiculous....so it is all good
> make it last for you
> a little goes a very long way


agreed! I use a pinch..
yrs ago, we would do a lil bump.fri night shift at the factory 
Stick the knife in, get a lil bump, bang,
thats all you need for 6 gal..
What are these plants again?
I forgot?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> agreed! I use a pinch..
> yrs ago, we would do a lil bump.fri night shift at the factory
> Stick the knife in, get a lil bump, bang,
> thats all you need for 6 gal..
> ...


Two Hubbabubbasmelloscope autos by Mephisto Genetics


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

@Wisher2 ... omg I just read thru that thread of Cannadab1s and OH MY!!! I had some great laughs! You and @Homie Da Clown def got to him lol!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 16, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Wisher2 ... omg I just read thru that thread of Cannadab1s and OH MY!!! I had some great laughs! You and @Homie Da Clown def got to him lol!


yeah I was just pushing his buttons and makin him loose his mind

kids these days

I almost NEVER indulge in that type of insanity
but I just couldnt resist
it was way to easy

now I am gonna use his post as a daily pic post

I will just post some of my random flower pics of many different grows

maybe 1 or 2 posts a day


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 16, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> yeah I was just pushing his buttons and makin him loose his mind
> 
> kids these days
> 
> ...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ok gents ... ladies in newly nuted water ... 360/370 ppms (the meter kept bouncing back and forth) ... and ph at 5.5 ... +life added in ... and per Homie both rooters got some of the mix drizzled over the rooters and through the hydroton.

Edit: Question: @Homie Da Clown , you said the water level should be JUST at the bottom of the net pot in the DWC, yes? Well when I put the water in tonight I looked at where the water was based on the level mark and that level put the net pot about and inch INTO the water ... could that have been slowing her growth? I removed enough water so that the bottom edge of the net pot barely touches it now.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 16, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok gents ... ladies in newly nuted water ... 360/370 ppms (the meter kept bouncing back and forth) ... and ph at 5.5 ... +life added in ... and per Homie both rooters got some of the mix drizzled over the rooters and through the hydroton.
> 
> Edit: Question: @Homie Da Clown , you said the water level should be JUST at the bottom of the net pot in the DWC, yes? Well when I put the water in tonight I looked at where the water was based on the level mark and that level put the net pot about and inch INTO the water ... could that have been slowing her growth? I removed enough water so that the bottom edge of the net pot barely touches it now.


Yes it could of..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Yes it could of..


Ok then - guess I made the right call in dropping the water level a bit 

*is taking LOTS of notes today!!!*


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 16, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok then - guess I made the right call in dropping the water level a bit
> 
> *is taking LOTS of notes today!!!*


That is exactly what’s happening and the blotching is due to the water level IMO. Not sure I would do anything different with the WF as it looks good and is doing great, I would stay the course with her but yes you can drop the EC in the other re tips, once it is healthy (not quite there yet) you could up the EC a bit and watch the tips. I run with just a bit of the tip off colored but never push them to much.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 17, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> That is exactly what’s happening and the blotching is due to the water level IMO. Not sure I would do anything different with the WF as it looks good and is doing great, I would stay the course with her but yes you can drop the EC in the other re tips, once it is healthy (not quite there yet) you could up the EC a bit and watch the tips. I run with just a bit of the tip off colored but never push them to much.


Yeah my girl in the WF is a becoming quite a little monster ... making Mommy proud *lol*. Now my other gal needs some attention to help her grow big and strong ... and hopefully we’ve now identified two possible problems to keep an eye on. I’m not sure what made me think to check the water level against the net pot in the DWC, but pleased with myself for having thought to do it (@Homie Da Clown must’ve gotten inside my head on that one)!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 17, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah my girl in the WF is a becoming quite a little monster ... making Mommy proud *lol*. Now my other gal needs some attention to help her grow big and strong ... and hopefully we’ve now identified two possible problems to keep an eye on. I’m not sure what made me think to check the water level against the net pot in the DWC, but pleased with myself for having thought to do it (@Homie Da Clown must’ve gotten inside my head on that one)!


The WF girl is to the point that she can take lots of water (if lots of DO) but not the other. It will be fine though now as you’ve passed the point of survival and now at the tweak stage . I honestly think your whole issue was water and everything else was somewhat ok, still not sure about ph but hey it’s better lol. I’m looking forward to see how the life works though. Maybe I can get that here if I look hard lol. I’m trying to locate bulk _Bacillus amyloliquefaciens (same as hydroguard) but Monsanto (really hate their buisness model) is the only approved manufacturer, I may have to dance with the devil for this one . _


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 17, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> The WF girl is to the point that she can take lots of water (if lots of DO) but not the other. It will be fine though now as you’ve passed the point of survival and now at the tweak stage . I’m looking forward to see how the life works though. Maybe I can get that here if I look hard lol. I’m trying to locate bulk _Bacillus amyloliquefaciens (same as hydroguard) but Monsanto (really hate their buisness model) is the only approved manufacturer, I may have to dance with the devil for this one . _


Did you like the root porn I posted yesterday *lol*? I couldnt believe the difference in just a few days. And yeah, now its time to start tweaking once things settle from this new change to the gals. A few days should tell me what I need to know!

As for your dance with the devil, sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 17, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Did you like the root porn I posted yesterday *lol*? I couldnt believe the difference in just a few days. And yeah, now its time to start tweaking once things settle from this new change to the gals. A few days should tell me what I need to know!
> 
> As for your dance with the devil, sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do!


With the auto things move quick so that’s a good thing , there are a few slow cycles where patience is truly a virtue but with auto’s there will only be the urge to pull it before it’s time lol. And yes the root mass is great on the WF . 99% if the threads that I see here with a blotchy new plants is over watering, both hydro and soil.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 17, 2018)

Not to clutter your journal with my grows but these are 23 days old from seed just to give you an ideal (kind of a shitty pic) a better one


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 17, 2018)

You’re not cluttering my thread - its all good! And it gives me something to compare to!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 17, 2018)

Double checked my numbers this morning ... ppms steady and ph only slightly up to 5.8 and 5.9 - definitely gonna let that ride for a while!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 17, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> View attachment 4107297
> 
> I got u. Pro. Lmfao. Youre all fools here. Peace out


Did you not get enough hugs as a kid, cupcake?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 17, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> View attachment 4107297
> 
> I got u. Pro. Lmfao. Youre all fools here. Peace out


Im gonna give you your best advice ever...
Go here and get this.
https://pharmacomstore.ws/products/pharmatest-p-50/
Do 1 run, and hopefully that will be enough to keep you from whining like a beotch all the time...


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 17, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> View attachment 4107297
> 
> I got u. Pro. Lmfao. Youre all fools here. Peace out


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 17, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> Stupid pheno always causing burnt tips. Lol


oh ......no....
quin-n-tonic bx1
very tasty Blueberry syrup pheno

she purples out completely at the end of flush

beautiful expressions
perfectly grown



nice and frosty


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 17, 2018)

Cannadab1s said:


> Love all the silly names. Lets me know how much of a joke this all is. Lol
> 
> Looks good


http://www.laplatalabs.com/quin-n-tonic.html


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 17, 2018)

I responded to you on your thread. I dont think its fair to OP to muddy up her thread, as she hasnt said nothing about you. So move that shit over there. Dont worry wisher will be over there to torment you some more after he puts the kids to bed.....


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

Morning all! Here’s today’s update and side by side pics of the gals


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Morning all! Here’s today’s update and side by side pics of the gals
> 
> View attachment 4107583
> 
> ...


1 isnt eating at all and i dont understand why.
2 is coming along nicely. 
let them ride till tomm...
then we ph down again.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> 1 isnt eating at all and i dont understand why.
> 2 is coming along nicely.
> let them ride till tomm...
> then we ph down again.


I don’t get it either ... maybe its just not showing yet and needs a few more days? Also noticed a few more leaves with those damned spots ... newer leaves too (under the foliage so you cant really see it) ... just don't want to hack off more if I don’t have to.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I don’t get it either ... maybe its just not showing yet and needs a few more days? Also noticed a few more leaves with those damned spots ... newer leaves too (under the foliage so you cant really see it) ... just don't want to hack off more if I don’t have to.


Dont worry about hacking anymore off, its an auto and its on a set course of time.. That is my neg for autos.. Esp for a newbie. I started with autos to because i thought since i didnt know shit it would make it easier. Wrong. Growing is all about getting them started and getting a bush trained, and autos dont allow you that. Plus the best weed isnt in an auto, and what if you came across the perfect pheno, you cant clone it, cause u cant clone autos.
So have your fun with your autos for now, but do note that you will need to upgrade your dwc unit and try some reg seeds, or maybe even a clone from somebody or somewhere.. Beleive me when I say, that clones ship thru the mail all the time, in whats called clone shippers... Its about knowing the right ppl and gaining there confidence, trust, and that takes time. 

Im thinking that your high water level has caused some stem rot at the crown. Let the +life do its thing and keep the light all the way up top of tent.. keep air temps high 70's ... dont confuse with water temps...


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 18, 2018)

It’s probably feeding as it needs to just not a lot due to lack of roots not fully established, just stay the course and you should be ok, it looks ok, is your water level below net pot?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Dont worry about hacking anymore off, its an auto and its on a set course of time.. That is my neg for autos.. Esp for a newbie. I started with autos to because i thought since i didnt know shit it would make it easier. Wrong. Growing is all about getting them started and getting a bush trained, and autos dont allow you that. Plus the best weed isnt in an auto, and what if you came across the perfect pheno, you cant clone it, cause u cant clone autos.
> So have your fun with your autos for now, but do note that you will need to upgrade your dwc unit and try some reg seeds, or maybe even a clone from somebody or somewhere.. Beleive me when I say, that clones ship thru the mail all the time, in whats called clone shippers... Its about knowing the right ppl and gaining there confidence, trust, and that takes time.
> 
> Im thinking that your high water level has caused some stem rot at the crown. Let the +life do its thing and keep the light all the way up top of tent.. keep air temps high 70's ... dont confuse with water temps...


Yeah, I did autos so I didnt have to mess with male vs female, light schedules, too tall plants, etc.

What would I upgrade my dwc to??

And yup, my air temps are 77-79 day and about 72 at night. Water temps are between 68-70 throughout.

I’d love to find a clone, but again i dont know anyone with live plants, and I’m not in the friendliest of states (but not the worst either!) ... hubby would freak if someone sent me a pot plant in the mail *lol*


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> It’s probably feeding as it needs to just not a lot due to lack of roots not fully established, just stay the course and you should be ok, it looks ok, is your water level below net pot?


Yup - I dropped it down Friday night because when I did the res change I noticed the net pot sitting IN the water by about an inch. Now it’s juuuuuuust at the bottom of the net pot.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 18, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah, I did autos so I didnt have to mess with male vs female, light schedules, too tall plants, etc.
> 
> What would I upgrade my dwc to??
> 
> ...


If you want to grow auto’s grow auto’s lol. I grow out fems and clones for the most part due to the need to keep plant count as low as I can . If you find a good auto let me know so I can self it lol. But ya I haven’t found one yet that I say “wow”. As for DWC if dialed in it’s explosive but probably the hardest of hydro setups to dial in, well for me it was . Again once the roots are established, as they are in the WF, things will take off.


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

I have everything I need to Dwc but never attempted to do it seems I little out of my league..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> I have everything I need to Dwc but never attempted to do it seems I little out of my league..


Yeah, I tend to dive in head first and with 110% as hubby says!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 18, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yup - I dropped it down Friday night because when I did the res change I noticed the net pot sitting IN the water by about an inch. Now it’s juuuuuuust at the bottom of the net pot.


You could even drop it a tad (.5”) more as the bubbles should be creating a bit of a spray/mist. Maybe the guys could add more to that as like I said DWC is not my thing .


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> I have everything I need to Dwc but never attempted to do it seems I little out of my league..


Dive in, best way to learn .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Dive in, best way to learn .


Cant know what you can do until you try!!!


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

I have the 3 general hydroponics dwc buckets and the 2 floor water chambers the 4 way air stone pump, my buddy gave it to me he ran it under a nextlight 525 and did a cotton candy that pulled 13 oz dry


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

Hell why not I'll run 1 and do soil for the other two just in case it goes south and use a free seed


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> I have the 3 general hydroponics dwc buckets and the 2 floor water chambers the 4 way air stone pump, my buddy gave it to me he ran it under a nextlight 525 and did a cotton candy that pulled 13 oz dry


Sweet! Give it a shot - what have you got to lose??


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> Hell why not I'll run 1 and do soil for the other two just in case it goes south and use a free seed


No guts no glory!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> You could even drop it a tad (.5”) more as the bubbles should be creating a bit of a spray/mist. Maybe the guys could add more to that as like I said DWC is not my thing .


@Homie Da Clown @Wisher2 ... thoughts?


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 18, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Homie Da Clown @Wisher2 ... thoughts?


as long as you have roots in the water...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> as long as you have roots in the water...


Yup! Roots in the water!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Homie Da Clown @Wisher2 ... thoughts?


Well I have done it both ways, and honestly both was fine. I run them slightly up the netpot till roots are in the water...then I drop it to even with the netpot till last week of flower. I then drop it to halfway to stress the plant to throw more tricomes by thinking its dying in drought conditions... See the secret to pot is understanding that thc is the plants defense against outside forces on inmature, or mature seed pods.....It will do anything to get 1 cola up high to release its seed, or pollen..... Im gonna put some clones in a system tonight after the cubs game... I post some pics tonight


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Well I have done it both ways, and honestly both was fine. I run them slightly up the netpot till roots are in the water...then I drop it to even with the netpot till last week of flower. I then drop it to halfway to stress the plant to throw more tricomes by thinking its dying in drought conditions... See the secret to pot is understanding that thc is the plants defense against outside forces on inmature, or mature seed pods.....It will do anything to get 1 cola up high to release its seed, or pollen..... Im gonna put some clones in a system tonight after the cubs game... I post some pics tonight


I’ll remember this! . Thank you


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> hubby would freak if someone sent me a pot plant in the mail *lol*


Well when you say it like that!!! lol
It does sound scary..
We liked to put it in a vase and send it on mothers day? Are you a good mother? lmao


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> I have the 3 general hydroponics dwc buckets and the 2 floor water chambers the 4 way air stone pump, my buddy gave it to me he ran it under a nextlight 525 and did a cotton candy that pulled 13 oz dry


Well you ready? what nutes you got? are do we got to get new nutes.. Let me recommend cns17 right off the bat if you dont. You in USA? If so order up +life right now, because its imperative! I dont get into all the sweeteners, and boosters per se, but beenies are a must.


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Well you ready? what nutes you got? are do we got to get new nutes.. Let me recommend cns17 right off the bat if you dont. You in USA? If so order up +life right now, because its imperative! I dont get into all the sweeteners, and boosters per se, but beenies are a must.


I'm using the cyco nutrients platinum series, and yea us.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

And maybe I can find an old pic of my 4 bucket Rdwc unit that I ran in a 3x3x6 tent.... That is what is the upgrade is cj baby girl. 
Does cj baby girl seem odd now lol
hahahahahaha
Im teasing...
My grand daughter says your nick name is Elsa...
lol
Would you like to sing the frozen song with us, AGAIN....
LMAO..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> I'm using the cyco nutrients platinum series, and yea us.


holy shit son how much you paying for that? and you got a feed chart for them?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 18, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Well you ready? what nutes you got? are do we got to get new nutes.. Let me recommend cns17 right off the bat if you dont. You in USA? If so order up +life right now, because its imperative! I dont get into all the sweeteners, and boosters per se, but beenies are a must.


Ok I gotta ask, why is Life imperative, have you tested any of the others? Honestly I’ve tried a few but not many. I do promote the use of Hydroguard but only because I saw it take a plant(s) from one brown root to a thriving tree, unfortunately I can’t say it was solely that as I did start to chill the water at the same time. I gotta say Wishers roots in the cuttings were amazing .


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

I got deal online for 110 a ea for platinum series box's charts on the back for hydroponics and comes with a manual about each nutes and feed charts for different systems including soil


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

Also thought about going full organic and got the aurora (roots organic) player pack but never started it that's what's under the chair and the nutes on the ground were donated to me because they stopped growing. I started with gh flora series then to cyco after seeing the difference


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Ok I gotta ask, why is Life imperative, have you tested any of the others? Honestly I’ve tried a few but not many. I do promote the use of Hydroguard but only because I saw it take a plant(s) from one brown root to a thriving tree, unfortunately I can’t say it was solely that as I did start to chill the water at the same time. I gotta say Wishers roots in the cuttings were amazing .


Oh I got hydrogaurd, ogbiowar root and foliar packs, +life, as well as mammoth P... They all work to varing degrees. Hydrogaurd doesnt taint the water but its not got as many diff specis of bacteria as ogbiowar, mammoth p, or +life... And when you break down these, +life has the most diff species for the cheapest price... Ive had +life save plants that hydrogaurd could barely contain pythuim in the roots due to hot summer temps. I cut 80% of the roots out and srayed the rest down in my kitchen sink with my kit sprayer full blast. Stuck them in a bucket and used +life and they rebounded out of this world. So im a +life user. I do like ogbiowars to but they are more expensive... I used to bubble the beenies for 24 to 48 hrs before i fed it to them.. I would add a bag of earth worm castings and a couple spoonfulls of molasses, and bubble the shit out of it with a Hugh air pump, but found all that isnt needed...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Well when you say it like that!!! lol
> It does sound scary..
> We liked to put it in a vase and send it on mothers day? Are you a good mother? lmao


Im a very good mommy!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> Also thought about going full organic and got the aurora (roots organic) player pack but never started it that's what's under the chair and the nutes on the ground were donated to me because they stopped growing. I started with gh flora series then to cyco after seeing the difference


full organic, for tomatoes? Cucumbers? 
Use them organic nutes in the garden outside and use the others inside... Well take a pic of the feed chart so i can see what all you got.. Looks great tho... Is there an A and B for veg? flower?


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 18, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Oh I got hydrogaurd, ogbiowar root and foliar packs, +life, as well as mammoth P... They all work to varing degrees. Hydrogaurd doesnt taint the water but its not got as many diff specis of bacteria as ogbiowar, mammoth p, or +life... And when you break down these, +life has the most diff species for the cheapest price... Ive had +life save plants that hydrogaurd could barely contain pythuim in the roots due to hot summer temps. I cut 80% of the roots out and srayed the rest down in my kitchen sink with my kit sprayer full blast. Stuck them in a bucket and used +life and they rebounded out of this world. So im a +life user. I do like ogbiowars to but they are more expensive... I used to bubble the beenies for 24 to 48 hrs before i fed it to them.. I would add a bag of earth worm castings and a couple spoonfulls of molasses, and bubble the shit out of it with a Hugh air pump, but found all that isnt needed...


Ya I did the tea thing and really didn’t see a huge improvement from not using it. Ok I’ll keep looking, just amazed beanies are so elusive up here . Honestly since I’m running the lower res temps (chiller) I’ve had a great root mass, the only additive I now add is Vitanimo and it does help with my calcium and mag issues ...... I think lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> View attachment 4107787View attachment 4107788View attachment 4107789View attachment 4107790


Fuck I get confused with A and B  lol


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

Opps realized I posted hydroponics feed chart 3 times


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> View attachment 4107787View attachment 4107788View attachment 4107789View attachment 4107790


it seems quite complicated and also i think its .07 European scale, and I would use the basic feed chart if i used them, and only 50% to 75% max of there recommendations..


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

This is the feed chart I follow and I thought it was going to be hard to I messed up my last grow on its last 2-3 weeks got it now was easy with the color coded bottles and charts


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> View attachment 4107806
> This is the feed chart I follow and I thought it was going to be hard to I messed up my last grow on its last 2-3 weeks got it now was easy with the color coded bottles and charts


what are you growing in now? Soil? amended? Lets see some plants.


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm using roots organic original soil under the next light mega led with cyco nutrients 

Sour diesel

Burmese kush

MK ultra she comes down anytime now


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> I'm using roots organic original soil under the next light mega led with cyco nutrients
> View attachment 4107817View attachment 4107818
> Sour diesel
> View attachment 4107820View attachment 4107821
> ...


looks pretty good bro!
Well might as well try your hand at dwc... Your yield will triple and your veg will be drastically shorter


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm doing c99xblueberry that are 46 day flower photoperiods starting mid end April


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

Yea thinking about throwing the free seed I get in the dwc and run the 2 C99 soil see what happens


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> Yea thinking about throwing the free seed I get in the dwc and run the 2 C99 soil see what happens


is it female?


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

All of my seeds are fems


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

Critical feminized


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> Critical feminized


Well then there aint nothing to it,
but to do it 
Get er Done....


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

They are free seedsman


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

Using 1 bucket because critical runs a little longer than the c99


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

From seedsmans


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

Transplanting and water level....i set the cube right above water level..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Transplanting and water level....i set the cube right above water level..


Neat - your net pot has a little raised platform - though I just used hydroton and then set the rapid rooter on top of the hydroton them backfilled hydroton around the rooter. That was the right way to go about it - correct?


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

I have 3 of these and the two tanks


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Neat - your net pot has a little raised platform - though I just used hydroton and then set the rapid rooter on top of the hydroton them backfilled hydroton around the rooter. That was the right way to go about it - correct?


yes correct...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> View attachment 4107888I have 3 of these and the two tanks


what do you mean tanks?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

Root porn...
And there she is ready to go..
I will do the gh waterfarms tomm


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

13 days into flower... She been banging on that res for 2 weeks.. Still got grow in it at 1 ec or 500 ppm for you nubes


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 18, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> what do you mean tanks?


I’m thinking multi bucket WF with control bucket ..... maybe lol. Hey you know they make covers for electrical panels huh lol. I’m teaching an arc flash course next week and u should attend lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 18, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4107921 13 days into flower... She been banging on that res for 2 weeks.. Still got grow in it at 1 ec or 500 ppm for you nubes


You should start a thread showing the progress of both systems


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

Covers installed.. Ready for some real super growth here soon..


----------



## planko (Mar 18, 2018)

1 has the attachment to keep it level and a larger tank that sits on top that feeds the bottom


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m thinking multi bucket WF with control bucket ..... maybe lol. Hey you know they make covers for electrical panels huh lol. I’m teaching an arc flash course next week and u should attend lol.


Con


Budley Doright said:


> I’m thinking multi bucket WF with control bucket ..... maybe lol. Hey you know they make covers for electrical panels huh lol. I’m teaching an arc flash course next week and u should attend lol.


Oh control bucket.. Take a picture of it... 

Hahahahaha...
the cover is sitting under it. Im looking at putting a 30 amp breaker in there, to run my lights off off.. I want them separated.. 
And honestly if I was able to attend that, I would! 
I could def learn some more about electrical, and Im the first person to stfu and listen when there is something good to be learned..
I'm a seeker of knowledge.. I love History, but there is a lot of History!!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

planko said:


> 1 has the attachment to keep it level and a larger tank that sits on top that feeds the bottom


Yep, I know exactly what you mean


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

Oh ya buddy, we can do great things together... 
Here was my first system..
Except I had the recirculation kit with mine so it looked like this..
225 on ebay right now..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

I changed it so it would fit in a 5x5 which would be perfect under a DE gavita...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 18, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I changed it so it would fit in a 5x5 which would be perfect under a DE gavita...
> View attachment 4107943


I dont use that top bucket anymore. I use that tote behind it as the top one and I sit it outside the tent on top a dresser. So it gravity feeds the bottom one when the float valve opens.. Works awesome..


----------



## planko (Mar 19, 2018)

Yea your right it is the general hydroponics water farm system


----------



## planko (Mar 19, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Oh ya buddy, we can do great things together...
> Here was my first system..
> Except I had the recirculation kit with mine so it looked like this..
> 225 on ebay right now.. View attachment 4107941





Homie Da Clown said:


> Yep, I know exactly what you meanView attachment 4107939


Exactly what it looks like but I have 3 of 4 flower buckets


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 19, 2018)

3/19/18 Update

 


#1 still not “feeding” ... still at 370ppm, ph up to 6.2 ... rusty spots continuing to spread 

 

 


#2 DEFINITELY feeding! ... ppm at 300 and ph at 6.3 ... some additional rust spots on the leaves below those big fan leaves, but not as bad as on #1. And I’d swear she got taller overnight


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 19, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> 3/19/18 Update
> 
> View attachment 4108374
> 
> ...


Are you still doing the daily solo cup thru the hydroton? Are the roots growing?
refill water to waterline and tell me what ph is?
on number 2
Refill to water line, then take ppm measurement. Then add grow till you are at 450 ppm, and then tell me what the ph is before you add any. 
Because we are now getting where we can maybe start to stabilize number 2. If after adding nutes the ph lands anywhere from 5.6 to 6.1 dont add any ph up or down...

I got quite a bit of work to do so i try to check back in a hr or so...

And 2 is looking good. We are doing a good job now with it...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 19, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Are you still doing the daily solo cup thru the hydroton?


Yup


Homie Da Clown said:


> Are the roots growing?


Looks the same :-/




Homie Da Clown said:


> refill water to waterline and tell me what ph is?


6.1



Homie Da Clown said:


> on number 2
> Refill to water line, then take ppm measurement. Then add grow till you are at 450 ppm, and then tell me what the ph is before you add any.
> Because we are now getting where we can maybe start to stabilize number 2. If after adding nutes the ph lands anywhere from 5.6 to 6.1 dont add any ph up or down...


... went a tad over to 470/480 ppm ... ph is 6.0


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 19, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yup
> 
> Looks the same :-/
> View attachment 4108428
> ...


leave them both for the night. lets see what tomm brings..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 19, 2018)

Easy enough ... I’m really happy with #2 - she has come a LONG way!

Just feel bad for #1


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 19, 2018)

From water line to filter to tote resevoir to control bucket... That is how you set it up hands free.. Grow your weed and still have other hobbies.. 24/7


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice tye-dye @Homie Da Clown !


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 19, 2018)

You have the rot . What are your res temps? That is what is causing your spotting. Are you still using hydroguard or have you switched to life? You could maybe try both, it can’t hurt. What is the specs on your air pump? Sorry for the amount of questions. The issue is lack of DO in the water, either due to temps or air pump. What’s happening to you is about when I decided to either stop running flooded systems or get a chiller of sorts, just way to much riding the edge. Maybe read a couple of other journals re water levels, etc. in DWC as well.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 19, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Nice tye-dye @Homie Da Clown !


lol thanks! It covers my ro filter....So the clear one dont get algae.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 19, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> You have the rot . What are your res temps? That is what is causing your spotting. Are you still using hydroguard or have you switched to life? You could maybe try both, it can’t hurt. What is the specs on your air pump? Sorry for the amount of questions. The issue is lack of DO in the water, either due to temps or air pump. What’s happening to you is about when I decided to either stop running flooded systems or get a chiller of sorts, just way to much riding the edge. Maybe read a couple of other journals re water levels, etc. in DWC as well.


As you see in them pics with the waterfarms, I will not be running a chiller, but i didnt think about that drip ring keeping my big RW block wet, and if I put it on a timer I dont think I would have enough DO.... This will be interesting... But Budley, im gonna make it work but I prob bitch about it some lol..
I do that occasionally.. I bitched about my first dtw in coco run and it turned out to be 2 elbows of some shit Jemi Hendricks would of been proud to own...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 19, 2018)

I have some more pics here shortly... Finishing putting the lights up and running duct work... Being a one man crew, this shit can get tiresome.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 19, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> As you see in them pics with the waterfarms, I will not be running a chiller, but i didnt think about that drip ring keeping my big RW block wet, and if I put it on a timer I dont think I would have enough DO.... This will be interesting... But Budley, im gonna make it work but I prob bitch about it some lol..
> I do that occasionally.. I bitched about my first dtw in coco run and it turned out to be 2 elbows of some shit Jemi Hendricks would of been proud to own...


Like I said I’m not that familiar with WF’s but I’m thinking the majority of the root mass is contained in the clay so it should be getting lots of O2 but yup. The rockwool is a bitch when starting, to get the water cycles right. Once the roots are well established I have zero issues. I’m running two floods at the moment and the water just licks the bottom of the RW yet they are still very moist after 11 hours of no flooding, I do have them covered with clay balls as well. So are the roots actually always sitting in water with the WF or contained for the most part in the upper bucket? I do realize chillers are expensive for most people but like I said I was always walking the edge and when I did fall off the once I built one in a day lol. Well the underground thing took a bit longer lol, but the mechanical one was a day .
Edit: just plugged in the underground loop yesterday after a year off doing the indoor thing


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 19, 2018)

ran out of hydroton... Well 4 are in


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 19, 2018)

lights hung.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 19, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Like I said I’m not that familiar with WF’s but I’m thinking the majority of the root mass is contained in the clay so it should be getting lots of O2 but yup. The rockwool is a bitch when starting, to get the water cycles right. Once the roots are well established I have zero issues. I’m running two floods at the moment and the water just licks the bottom of the RW yet they are still very moist after 11 hours of no flooding, I do have them covered with clay balls as well. So are the roots actually always sitting in water with the WF or contained for the most part in the upper bucket? I do realize chillers are expensive for most people but like I said I was always walking the edge and when I did fall off the once I built one in a day lol. Well the underground thing took a bit longer lol, but the mechanical one was a day .
> Edit: just plugged in the underground loop yesterday after a year off doing the indoor thingView attachment 4108490


That is quite the setup you have there.. I bet that took some time getting the way you wanted.. Purrs like a kitten now huh?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 19, 2018)

@Wisher2 where u been homie??
Anyway we set up the ebb and flow tomm.. Fun fun...
Well bed time..


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 19, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> @Wisher2 where u been homie??
> Anyway we set up the ebb and flow tomm.. Fun fun...
> Well bed time..


site kept signing me out
wouldnt let me log on


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 20, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> You have the rot . What are your res temps? That is what is causing your spotting. Are you still using hydroguard or have you switched to life? You could maybe try both, it can’t hurt. What is the specs on your air pump? Sorry for the amount of questions. The issue is lack of DO in the water, either due to temps or air pump. What’s happening to you is about when I decided to either stop running flooded systems or get a chiller of sorts, just way to much riding the edge. Maybe read a couple of other journals re water levels, etc. in DWC as well.


Res temps are ~68-71 (same as in the orher res) ... pump is 930gph ... switched to +life ... the roots are all white ... no smell in res ...


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Res temps are ~68-71 (same as in the orher res) ... pump is 930gph ... switched to +life ... the roots are all white ... no smell in res ...


Well you may not have a smell but you do have root issues and given the info I have no clue why . Again I would add both beanies and not that it helped but I was doubling the dose (math issue lol) when my rot hit. The guys should be able to sort this given their experience though.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 20, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Well you may not have a smell but you do have root issues and given the info I have no clue why . Again I would add both beanies and not that it helped but I was doubling the dose (math issue lol) when my rot hit. The guys should be able to sort this given their experience though.


Definitely something going on - that plant was initially the better of the two, and now the other one simply dwarfs it!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Definitely something going on - that plant was initially the better of the two, and now the other one simply dwarfs it!


My theory is they were both getting to much water while growing out of the cube then you cut the water to both and at that point they both started to get better. Now only one is actually sitting in water and it’s basically drowning..... just a theory .


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 20, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> That is quite the setup you have there.. I bet that took some time getting the way you wanted.. Purrs like a kitten now huh?


Till it gets warm lol, it chills 3 res’s to 66 when temps are <60 outdoors then I switch to this


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 20, 2018)

Here’s tonight’s 3/20/18 update folks.




#1 no improvement ... she’s still got increasing spots and is at a whopping height of 3.5” .. dont see any new root growth. Last night her water was at 350ppm and 6.1ph - tonight still at 350ppm and 6.3ph






#2 has some additional spots on the leaves, Feeding last night was 480ppm and 6.0 ph and tonight she’s at she’s at 460ppm and 6.2ph ... 4.75” tall - however, seeing some browning in the center of her increasing root mass.



 



Seriously thinking some calmag at this point couldnt *hurt* anything for either plant, and do I add some H2O2 to deal with the browning in the root mass of #2?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Here’s tonight’s 3/20/18 update folks.
> 
> View attachment 4109206
> 
> ...


oh wrong wrong wrong...
Never add h202!!!!!!
You just killed all the +life, and caused dead matter, which in turn feeds bad biology... So you just caused pythuim. 
Dump anything you put h202 in, and rinse completely.
Remake the buckets and just let the +life do its job. 
I seen your air temps at 80+..
bring them down... put a frozen 20 ounce bottle in each bucket every day..
Only thing you ever use h202 on is stem rot...

and calmag isnt the problem..
Your changing the water level did this to 1...
Have you been pouring the water down thru the hydroton every day like I told you?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 20, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> oh wrong wrong wrong...
> Never add h202!!!!!!
> You just killed all the +life, and caused dead matter, which in turn feeds bad biology... So you just caused pythuim.
> Dump anything you put h202 in, and rinse completely.
> ...


Lol - nope I didnt add any h2o2!!! Yup - still pouring bucket water through hydroton in #1 ... also, how does the frozen bottle in each bucket bring down the air temps? I can see it bringing down res temps ... but air?

Edit: my exhaust fan is already on high and I have the 2 small fans running to help keep air temps down below 80 (mostly air temps hover around 77-79). Also, I am still running the warm steam vaporizer to keep the humidity up best as I can - could that also be raising temps? Gonna be cold tonight here with this Nor’Easter


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 20, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> oh wrong wrong wrong...
> Never add h202!!!!!!
> You just killed all the +life, and caused dead matter, which in turn feeds bad biology... So you just caused pythuim.
> Dump anything you put h202 in, and rinse completely.
> ...


You think dropping the water from a bit up the net pot to the bottom of the net pot caused this? What I don’t get is res temps are 70 (not high really) and it’s still happening. I see lots running mid 70’s with hydroguard and no issues. What temps can you maintain and run life+ successfully? I am losing faith in life lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Lol - nope I didnt add any h2o2!!! Yup - still pouring bucket water through hydroton in #1 ... also, how does the frozen bottle in each bucket bring down the air temps? I can see it bringing down res temps ... but air?
> 
> Edit: my exhaust fan is already on high and I have the 2 small fans running to help keep air temps down below 80 (mostly air temps hover around 77-79). Also, I am still running the warm steam vaporizer to keep the humidity up best as I can - could that also be raising temps? Gonna be cold tonight here with this Nor’Easter


As I’m sure you’ve read else where lots do run sterile res’s successfully to battle rot, I did for a couple of years actually but I do prefer bennies as you can’t over do it. What does your intake consist of,, sorry if I missed it? What are your outdoor temps. What’s humidity with humidifier on and off


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Lol - nope I didnt add any h2o2!!! Yup - still pouring bucket water through hydroton in #1 ... also, how does the frozen bottle in each bucket bring down the air temps? I can see it bringing down res temps ... but air?
> 
> Edit: my exhaust fan is already on high and I have the 2 small fans running to help keep air temps down below 80 (mostly air temps hover around 77-79). Also, I am still running the warm steam vaporizer to keep the humidity up best as I can - could that also be raising temps? Gonna be cold tonight here with this Nor’Easter


oh snap I read it wrong.. Sorry im just about got this room and all 22 plants ready to go.. Its a damn second job! 
Um well the bottle for water temps... 
Well number 2 likes it so we aint gonna change anything. 


Budley Doright said:


> You think dropping the water from a bit up the net pot to the bottom of the net pot caused this? What I don’t get is res temps are 70 (not high really) and it’s still happening. I see lots running mid 70’s with hydroguard and no issues. What temps can you maintain and run life+ successfully? I am losing faith in life lol.


I dont really know what temps you can safely grow in.. I got ppl swear by it to about 80. Same with hydrogaurd.. Ive used it to about 75 I guess...And Im getting ready to run 8 of them with no chiller and only +life.. So we will see.........


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 20, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> You think dropping the water from a bit up the net pot to the bottom of the net pot caused this? What I don’t get is res temps are 70 (not high really) and it’s still happening. I see lots running mid 70’s with hydroguard and no issues. What temps can you maintain and run life+ successfully? I am losing faith in life lol.


well we are assuming that water temps caused this and i dont beleive that. I dont beleive the roots have rot.. Im not sure why the plant acts like a retard when you suddenly change the water level, but I seen it happen to mine too once... Might cause whats called damping off... 
And you cant lose faith in something till we have used it...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 20, 2018)

@Homie Da Clown ... so I’m guessing you advise me to just syay the course for the time being? How anout the ph - leave it or drop it?

22 plants - you’re a braver soul than I am!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 20, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> As I’m sure you’ve read else where lots do run sterile res’s successfully to battle rot, I did for a couple of years actually but I do prefer bennies as you can’t over do it. What does your intake consist of,, sorry if I missed it? What are your outdoor temps. What’s humidity with humidifier on and off


My intake is just passive intake - 1 vent at the bottom fully open (about 6” x 9” I’m guessing) - exhaust fan is 203CFM - outside has been chilly (low to mid 40’s) ... humidifier off is about 28-29%RH, on is about 45%RH


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Homie Da Clown ... so I’m guessing you advise me to just syay the course for the time being? How anout the ph - leave it or drop it?


I have a question
what is the deal with the water levels
are they going down?
are you adding water back to keep the levels steady?

also
I grow around 82-84f ambient room temps
my res stays at 68-72


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 20, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I have a question
> what is the deal with the water levels
> are they going down?
> are you adding water back to keep the levels steady?
> ...


@Homie Da Clown had me add water back yesterday, they’re not going down by much... i think he just had me do it for top-off purposes and he had me bring up the ppm on #2 ... she’s really starting to look nice


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 20, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> well we are assuming that water temps caused this and i dont beleive that. I dont beleive the roots have rot.. Im not sure why the plant acts like a retard when you suddenly change the water level, but I seen it happen to mine too once... Might cause whats called damping off...
> And you cant lose faith in something till we have used it...


I’ve had dampening off and that’s when the plants fall over and the stalk rots not roots and only with cuttings, but again not an expert. The plant was suffering when the water level was higher so I’m thinking dropping is not the cause, but it may be worse and that may be that it’s warmer above the water so technically a kill zone. I was running sprayers at the time and the root chamber was hot, I had to actually run a constant spray of chilled water to save them. I’m not assuming, I’m guessing lol, assuming can be dangerous lol. As for the Life, well again my experience was a turn around to the start of healthy roots in 2-3 days, again I did drop res temps as well.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Homie Da Clown had me add water back yesterday, they’re not going down by much... i think he just had me do it for top-off purposes and he had me bring up the ppm on #2 ... she’s really starting to look nice


if #1 is stalling out then there is something wrong
but if there are brown roots
then it may have bad stuff goin on


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Homie Da Clown had me add water back yesterday, they’re not going down by much... i think he just had me do it for top-off purposes and he had me bring up the ppm on #2 ... she’s really starting to look nice





Wisher2 said:


> I have a question
> what is the deal with the water levels
> are they going down?
> are you adding water back to keep the levels steady?
> ...


her line was wrong on her water level...
Her water level should always be at bottom of netpot.
If she adds back but raises the water level past that line then it floods the root crown and well you know from there.
So im not for sure if she had to raise them or lower them? And thats is prob key there..
Sorry this run is a damn adventure... Aint they all for me ...
Ha ha ha 
22 plants under 3200 watts hps 
I re ran all my ducting and lights.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 20, 2018)

I would change res with fresh nutes and get ph down to 5.6 ish, roots will do better at a lower ph. I would also double the hydroguard dose and yes keep adding life as they seem to have good luck. Add ice if you want but if it touches the roots they will not like that lol. I would also turn off the humidifier for a bit just to see, a drier room will cause the moisture in the root zone to evaporate lowering temps. The roots in the actual hydroton may be getting to warm as well, that’s kind of what happened to me except they were hanging in super moist hot air. I’m not trying to confuse anyone, just saying what I would do .


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> her line was wrong on her water level...
> Her water level should always be at bottom of netpot.
> If she adds back but raises the water level past that line then it floods the root crown and well you know from there.
> So im not for sure if she had to raise them or lower them? And thats is prob key there..
> ...


I just didnt know one way or another

we have never really talked about water levels other than they should always be about 1/4-1/2" below the net pot

just didnt know


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 20, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> if #1 is stalling out then there is something wrong
> but if there are brown roots
> then it may have bad stuff goin on


there def is.. Im hoping the+life would heal what ever is going on in that rhizophere. Like I said I thought she might have had stem rot right above the crown from changing the water level


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 20, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> her line was wrong on her water level...
> Her water level should always be at bottom of netpot.
> If she adds back but raises the water level past that line then it floods the root crown and well you know from there.
> So im not for sure if she had to raise them or lower them? And thats is prob key there..
> ...


Do not most running DWC run the water a few inches below the pot? Does the bubbling water not then moisten the lower portion of the hydroton but not flood it?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 20, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> I would change res with fresh nutes and get ph down to 5.6 ish, roots will do better at a lower ph. I would also double the hydroguard dose and yes keep adding life as they seem to have good luck. Add ice if you want but if it touches the roots they will not like that lol. I would also turn off the humidifier for a bit just to see, a drier room will cause the moisture in the root zone to evaporate lowering temps. The roots in the actual hydroton may be getting to warm as well, that’s kind of what happened to me except they were hanging in super moist hot air. I’m not trying to confuse anyone, just saying what I would do .


good advice.. Use paper plates to cover the hydroton...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 20, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Do not most running DWC run the water a few inches below the pot? Does the bubbling water not then moisten the lower portion of the hydroton but not flood it?


Ive done it both ways and a UC grower that had a 50k room said he ALWAYS ran his buckets at bottom of netpot... That was good enough for me... 
but like I said I have done both ways successfully...


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 20, 2018)

I would also try and get more air in and exhaust more air out just to get plant root zone lower if unable to chill the water, I have my exhaust intake fastened to my hoods but they are not air cooled, just batwings wth duct take offs attached and piping attached to take offs, I run 75-78 but again water is 66


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 20, 2018)

Ok guys ... i just changed the res four days ago ... change it AGAIN? @Budley Doright - I’m using the +life, not the hydrogaurd ... but yeah, I think its probably time to bring the ph back down again ... oh, and not sure how to get more air out since my exhaust fan is at its highest setting


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok guys ... i just changed the res four days ago ... change it AGAIN? @Budley Doright - I’m using the +life, not the hydrogaurd ... but yeah, I think its probably time to bring the ph back down again ... oh, and not sure how to get more air out since my exhaust fan is at its highest setting


What change did you make to 1 with water level?
Whay ever you do dont let none these ninjas talk you into changing number 2 at all...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 20, 2018)

Got a test run coming up in an hr then transplant the ladt clones... Almost done...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 20, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> What change did you make to 1 with water level?
> Whay ever you do dont let none these ninjas talk you into changing number 2 at all...


Lol - #2 is running good so I’ll just adjust the ph and let it rise like I’ve been doing (how often do I bring the ppm back up?

As for the water level in #1, when I realized it was too high (Friday) I brought it down to just the very bottom of the net pot when I did the full res change. Yesterday when I added water to it I only added enough to bring it back to the very bottom of the net pot (a total of about 3 cups of distilled water).


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Lol - #2 is running good so I’ll just adjust the ph and let it rise like I’ve been doing (how often do I bring the ppm back up?
> 
> As for the water level in #1, when I realized it was too high (Friday) I brought it down to just the very bottom of the net pot when I didnthe full res change. Yesterday when I added water to it I only added enough to bring it back to the very bottom of the net pot (a total of about 3 cups of distilled water).


Well we are gonna watch the leaf tips and look for leaf curl... What we want is the ppm to stay the same as the water level drops. When that happens we should be able to ph to 5.8 and leave it.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Lol - #2 is running good so I’ll just adjust the ph and let it rise like I’ve been doing (how often do I bring the ppm back up?
> 
> As for the water level in #1, when I realized it was too high (Friday) I brought it down to just the very bottom of the net pot when I did the full res change. Yesterday when I added water to it I only added enough to bring it back to the very bottom of the net pot (a total of about 3 cups of distilled water).


I think that when you dropped the water level it didnt have enough roots in the water to handle keepiing it hydrated... That is why I said top feed thry hydroton every day...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 20, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I think that when you dropped the water level it didnt have enough roots in the water to handle keepiing it hydrated... That is why I said top feed thry hydroton every day...


Yup - doing it twice/day - morning and night


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 20, 2018)

I know your using life, I’m saying I would use both as it can’t hurt. Your ph is now going all fucky due to rot and yes it is rot, brown roots = rot. You need to fix that or it’s gonna die a slow painful death. I’m not trying to be a dick but nothing that’s been suggested is working to fix it other than you were watering to much, my very first suggestion, everything else has just been to change up what you had which may help but 1000’s of people have successfully grown plants using what you had. I would drop the water below the pot and continue to hand water lightly, once or twice a day until roots return. I would pour the beanies directly on the hydrotom from the top to colonize the media and use the recommended dose or a bit more until they beat back the bad stuff. Now that’s what I would do lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 20, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I think that when you dropped the water level it didnt have enough roots in the water to handle keepiing it hydrated... That is why I said top feed thry hydroton every day...


The bubbles will keep the hydroton wet and the water level was still touching the pot I believe. I actually am out and will keep watching from a far lol. I’m probably just adding to the confusion now .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 20, 2018)

#1 has the “new” water level ... #2 is where I noticed the brown in the middle of the root mass


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 20, 2018)

So in the morning I will be bringing the ph back down in both the DWC and WF to about 5.8 or there-abouts. Should I add a bit more +life to the WF since those roots are showing a bit of brown? And maybe pour some of the res water through that hydroton too?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> So in the morning I will be bringing the ph back down in both the DWC and WF to about 5.8 or there-abouts. Should I add a bit more +life to the WF since those roots are showing a bit of brown? And maybe pour some of the res water through that hydroton too?


you could...... that is fine


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

Ok guys, so I’ve been doing a bit more digging and I know you say the problem with #1 isnt a calcium deficiency, but I’m convinced it is. I’ve found the following articles about it along with pics and descriptions of problems.

In this article (http://www.growweedeasy.com/calcium-deficiency-cannabis), pic #2 looks *exactly* what my leaves look like. In addition, the list of symptoms that matched my symptoms invludes:

Dead spots
Spotting / Mottling
Stunted growth
Small or distorted new leaves
Leaf die-off
Affected leaves may appear dark green besides the spots
Roots appear weak or under-developed
In this article (https://www.sensigarden.com/calcium-deficiency-marijuana/), the pic also looks exactly like what I’m dealing with and has this list of symptoms that match mine:

Lower leaves curl and twist
Yellow, brown spots appear on leaf and tips
Stunted growth
Brown or dark spots on leaves
Random pattern of spots
Roots have little development
Understand that its not that I don’t trust you guys (you saved #2 !!! ), but this problem just is persisting, I know how to research, I am seeing the exact same pictures and symptoms on multplie articles (not just the two listed above), and I’ve talked with a few others who have grown this particular strain and said that they also had calcium deficiency issues. Granted, #2 is fine - but these plants (for being the same strain) have exhibited extremely different characteristics from the start.

My opinion is that #1 needs more calcium and from what I’ve read you really can’t overdo it on the calcium as long as you dose it within reason (i.e. 1-2 tsp/gal). Besides, at this point there isn’t much to lose by trying it - not like its the first plant anyone will have lost. And if I’m right, then it means I’m learning to read my plants correctly - no?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok guys, so I’ve been doing a bit more digging and I know you say the problem with #1 isnt a calcium deficiency, but I’m convinced it is. I’ve found the following articles about it along with pics and descriptions of problems.
> 
> In this article (http://www.growweedeasy.com/calcium-deficiency-cannabis), pic #2 looks *exactly* what my leaves look like. In addition, the list of symptoms that matched my symptoms invludes:
> 
> ...


Yes add it


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 21, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok guys, so I’ve been doing a bit more digging and I know you say the problem with #1 isnt a calcium deficiency, but I’m convinced it is. I’ve found the following articles about it along with pics and descriptions of problems.
> 
> In this article (http://www.growweedeasy.com/calcium-deficiency-cannabis), pic #2 looks *exactly* what my leaves look like. In addition, the list of symptoms that matched my symptoms invludes:
> 
> ...


You got to have roots in the water before u call it a diff.. What you have is lockout..
Adding ca wont hurt nothing.. So add it if you want.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> You got to have roots in the water before u call it a diff.. What you have is lockout..
> Adding ca wont hurt nothing.. So add it if you want.


The roots are in the water - there just aren’t a lot of roots. The roots are about 6” long


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 21, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> The roots are in the water - there just aren’t a lot of roots. The roots are about 6” long


And that is not enough to support that much foliage at 80+ temps... That is a lot more to this than ca difficincy. 
Do you know that your base has plents of Ca in it.
Do you also know that ca is the most over used un needed Bottled nutrient.. 
There are jokes after jokes of older growers laughing at younger growers 
SAYING ADD MORE CALIMAG....

Wisher........
Care to elaborate on base and calmag ifbyou get a chance.. We got fed inspectors here today and im gonna be tied up all day....


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> And that is not enough to support that much foliage at 80+ temps... That is a lot more to this than ca difficincy.
> Do you know that your base has plents of Ca in it.
> Do you also know that ca is the most over used un needed Bottled nutrient..
> There are jokes after jokes of older growers laughing at younger growers
> ...


My temps typically aren’t above 80 - only once in a while and typically not for sustained periods of time.

And yes the base *should* have plenty of ca - but isn't that provided that the water you start with is TAP water which has some nutrients naturally) and not distilled water (which has none because they’ve been removed)? Everything I’ve read says that if you start with distilled water the first thing to add is the calmag to put back what should normally be in there and THEN add standard nute mix.

If it’s lockout, what are the possible causes and fixes?

Please know that I’m only asking questions so that I can understand the why’s and where-for-to’s - not just follow directions because that doesnt hep me learn what to look out for when I don’t have you guys heping me . My science teachers - even in college - used to go nuts because I always asked questions instead of just spitting back what was in the book.

Ewww - inspectors! I dont envy you today! We’re shut down cuz of the snow today so I am a happy camper!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

My current problem - two dogs who won’t come in out of the snow
 
_“But Mommy ... we don’t *WANT* to come in!”_


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 21, 2018)

@cjsbabygirl313
so you are correct their is a def in Ca
but this is not the problem
lack of Ca wouldnt stop your plant from taking in other elements
now that you have switched over to CNS there should be no def of Ca or anything else
when growing in water culture there is no such thing is def if each element is there and available

company's like botanicare base their nutrients off of RO/Dist water not tap
As well CNS was actually created with the coco grower in mind whom needs an abundance of Ca as the coco holds onto Ca from the plant

so with that being said
there is plenty of Ca in your feed

if the plant isnt getting Ca then there is something deeper going on
as it is your plant isnt even eating at all
your plant stalled out
these are the pitfalls to DWC

this is one reason why I grow in coco....there is a buffer that allows the grower a slight advantage of slacking off

with DWC if you arent precise...your plant fails

now IMO
you either have root rot/pythium or crown rot
and if Ca isnt being taken up...there is a lockout.....being that the Ca is there but unavailable do to ph or an overabundance of something else
but in your case the plant simply stopped eating

so I would set my water level 1/4-1/2" below the net pot
ad your +life and keep checking on it
there wont be any harm in adding Camg
the problem is your plant isnt eating

that would be like putting 3 glasses of wine in front of you when you havnt even touched your meal or the wine and you have already left the table

but before you add CaMg
I would add more nutrients
up the feed to say 10ml per gal

but again....your plant isnt eating

also how are you with water?
your local store....are you sure dosnt have a water dispenser
I know there is a Walmart somewhere near you
it is just so much cheaper for RO water in 5gal than 1gal
that shit gets pricey


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

I agree to many people try to add shit instead of mastering their base formula then adding to it for optimum preformance. 

I used to love coco and i did do several runs using cns 17 no probs
And been in water in one form or another cor over the last 12 years

I see so many ill advised nutrient related stuff on riu

First additive noobs grab is cal mag they dont know what it is or what it does but they just know they need it 

Not necessarily aimed at anyone here just putting it out there


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> @cjsbabygirl313
> so you are correct their is andef in Ca
> but this is not the problem
> lack of Ca wouldnt stop your plant from taking in other elements
> ...


@Wisher2 ... Water supply is low, I need to make some ... closest walmart is 45 miles away, and does not have a water dispensory that I know of ... cant get there anyway today because we’re in the middle of a snowstorm.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Throw an update pic of whats goin on plants plus roots


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Throw an update pic of whats goin on plants plus roots


Pg 36 has the pics from yesterday, and pg 35 from the day before. 

Think with all the snow we’re getting I’ll just grab some clean snow, melt it and see how it tests out with ph and ppm’s - who knows, it may save me a lot of effort from distilling water! LOL


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Nah dont use dirty snow lol its an atomsphere filter


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

K just my 2

Your humidty is low if you cant raise the humidity then you have to tune yoyr feed to accommodate this.

When dry feed less because your plants are trying to burn the water up but they concentrate the nutes in them as they do this.

So compensate by dropping your feed level in half for 3 days to check for improvement (days)
Set your ph at 5.8 and let it drift up to 6.3

Whats the temps i couldnt see them?


As to your root issue

Are they getting slimey? Stinky?
Do you have access to hydrogaurd?

You can go sterile if you wish but the only time in the last twn years ive hadd a root issue is cause i tried running sterile with bleach .

Granted it could have been my fault but i never tried it again 

If you think you got root rot id definitely drop the ppm because that can be a factor in it too 

They still looked ok to me but they can turn south fast


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nah dont use dirty snow lol its an atomsphere filter


Actually I just tested it and it came in at 0ppm and 6.2ph


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> K just my 2
> 
> Your humidty is low if you cant raise the humidity then you have to tune yoyr feed to accommodate this.
> 
> ...


@Homie Da Clown and @Wisher2 had me switch to CNS17 for nutes and +life for the roots ...
And so far my #2 gal is loving it, though it was advised for me to up the *+life some more


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 21, 2018)

if you are gonna continue to grow
at all
IMO I would honestly consider a small under sink RO system
to me this is necessary.....*not for everyone*
but for those whom have shit Tap....yea there are those that have 50-150ppm tap water
but for all others...IMO this is def necessary


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> if you are gonna continue to grow
> at all
> IMO I would honestly consider a small under sink RO system
> to me this is necessary.....*not for everyone*
> ...


I know man ... i know, its on the list, but hubby says we wait till we re-do the kitchen so it can be incorporated correctly and he wants a big one which will cost more


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Whats your tap like

As long as your under 250ppm you should be ok 
If higher you can use a hard water formula .

I havent grown with cns 17 in over 10 years lol
But im unfamiliar with +life sounds like a benifical of some sort.

I alwasy thought cns was geared to coco but i remeber mixing up rezes of that goopy stuff lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2018)

Adding a small amount of cal mag won’t hurt and will eliminate any doubt that it’s not calmag which I’m thinking like everyone else it’s not but it won’t hurt.


Wisher2 said:


> if you are gonna continue to grow
> at all
> IMO I would honestly consider a small under sink RO system
> to me this is necessary.....*not for everyone*
> ...


I have 200-250 and do fine but I agree it would be simpler to use RO if I could. What is the difference between distilled and RO in this instance? Do you think that may be an issue?


Cold$moke said:


> K just my 2
> 
> Your humidty is low if you cant raise the humidity then you have to tune yoyr feed to accommodate this.
> 
> ...


So you think the roots look good? Honestly Im sure that’s the whole issue here . Overwatered at an early stage then the DWC plant didn’t get to recover as the roots were submerged and until the water level drops, still are. It’s great that a few more are adding some thoughts to this issue as it’s a tough one lol.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Homie Da Clown and @Wisher2 had me switch to CNS17 for nutes and +life for the roots ...
> And so far my #2 gal is loving it, though it was advised for me to up the *+life some more


What ever nutes you use you have to tune it to the environment they are in .

My suggestion still stands lessen the feed till you see either improvement or deficiency will take about 3 days in dwc to see a difference


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Adding a small amount of cal mag won’t hurt and will eliminate any doubt that it’s not calmag which I’m thinking like everyone else it’s not but it won’t hurt.
> 
> I have 200-250 and do fine but I agree it would be simpler to use RO if I could. What is the difference between distilled and RO in this instance? Do you think that may be an issue?
> 
> So you think the roots look good? Honestly Im sure that’s the whole issue here . Overwatered at an early stage then the DWC plant didn’t get to recover as the roots were submerged and until the water level drops, still are. It’s great that a few more are adding some thoughts to this issue as it’s a tough one lol.


True it very well could be a root issue

But if it is what caused it? Imo with humidity that low the plant burnt itself up trying to pump the water it needed but the fertilizers build up in it.
Then when weakend it can be attakex by pythium 

Diseases rarely affect healthy plants


Basically when i attack a problem i figure its not going to get better by throwing stuff at it first.

If anything i take away till i know whats up.

When i get a problems the first place i check is the roots, then temp and humidity and ph,
Then what im feeding . Usually in that order 

Not saying you are wrong at all by adding calmag but when a problem is present that presents itself like excess to me i try to lessen first .

It all just takes time as well i cant tell you how many noobs i watched put their plant in the ground because they expect an instant change lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Adding a small amount of cal mag won’t hurt and will eliminate any doubt that it’s not calmag which I’m thinking like everyone else it’s not but it won’t hurt.
> 
> I have 200-250 and do fine but I agree it would be simpler to use RO if I could. What is the difference between distilled and RO in this instance? Do you think that may be an issue?
> 
> So you think the roots look good? Honestly Im sure that’s the whole issue here . Overwatered at an early stage then the DWC plant didn’t get to recover as the roots were submerged and until the water level drops, still are. It’s great that a few more are adding some thoughts to this issue as it’s a tough one lol.


And i didnt say good


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

@Cold$moke - i have absolutely wretched well water ... high in ppms, and it leaves anything with an orange slimy coating after it being in anything for a week. My tent temps are usually around 77-79, res temps 68-71 ... humidity at about 40% when the warm steam vaporizer is on and about 28% when its not on.

As far as the problems I’ve been having with my #1 in the DWC, its been going on for weeks now and has been getting worse. The roots and plant and holding their own, but they’re not getting bigger or multiplying while those rusty spots on the leaves HAVE been multiplying. Hence why the guys put me on CNS17 and +life (yes, its a beneficial bacteria). And I’m only saying its a calcium issue because it stated out fine for the most part when I was using the calmag supplement and it’s been getting worse and expanding more rapidly - plus the pics and list of symptoms match mine so damned well. This morning I dosed her with some calmag and got rid of the leaves that had issues so I can SEE if it’s continuing or getting better. My plant will either be ok with it or it wont ... if it is, then my suspicions and my reading of her were right and I’ve learned something; if not she’ll let me know and I still will have learned something. Afterall, I wont be the first person to have ever lost a pot plant *lol*.

And again, my #2 in the WaterFarm it has improved DRAMATICALLY (just go back and look at the first couple pages of this thread and you’ll see what I mean). I’m not too worried *yet* about the roots in this one again because there is no smell, its not slimy ... i just noticed some discoloration in passing which is why the guys suggested I up the +life some - which I did this morning.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

So you have rusty water  wont need any iron lol jk

Again if your ppm is below 250 you "should" be fine.

I still stand by your humidity being the culprit and a reduced feed is needed until your root zone can fatten up

Dont care what you feed it 

Doesnt change the fact if its got that low of humidty your vpd is going to be way off and you will have to compensate by tweaking your feed

I still say take the feed down for 3 days

What will it hurt? Nothing 
Deficiency is always more easy to fix then toxicity .

Good luck whichever you do its nice to have a grow room with so much snow still out lol

Lots of good videos by just 4 growers that breaks vpd down very easy


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> So you have rusty water  wont need any iron lol jk
> 
> Again if your ppm is below 250 you "should" be fine.
> 
> ...


Hating the snow - I need spring ... sunshine, warm air, etc ... its SPRING damnit!


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

What does rusty spots have to do with what nutes you use?

Just trying to put myself in the right mindset here

When you have a persisting problem work backwards and say what have i been doing constantly to piss them off.  what are the constants 
Temps, Humidty , air exchange, nutrients lights dark time ect ect


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> What does rusty spots have to do with what nutes you use?
> 
> Just trying to put myself in the right mindset here
> 
> ...


I agree
RH def plays a role
and you are right
if the rh was super low and the plant was trying to gulp down water and sucked down a bunch of nute 
but
her plants just isnt eating at all
and barely taking in water

my guess is some type of root or stem disease


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Also REMEMBER cal deficiency looks a whole lot like a Mn and k toxicity


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Right its not drinking cause its too salty for it or i could be way off 


Wisher2 said:


> I agree
> RH def plays a role
> and you are right
> if the rh was super low and the plant was trying to gulp down water and sucked down a bunch of nute
> ...


And then since it cant drink the roots tend to die off when that happens pythium takes hold which is in the air that is being bubbled in


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Right its not drinking cause its too salty for it or i could be way off
> 
> And then since it cant drink the roots tend to die off when that happens pythium takes hold which is in the air that is being bubbled in


I am thinking that if she pulls back the hydroton to expose the base stem it will be rotting and or mushy

as for her ppm
I think it is pretty low


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

It was at 350ppm this morning - same as its been since Friday


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I am thinking that if she pulls back the hydroton to expose the base stem it will be rotting and or mushy
> 
> as for her ppm
> I think it is pretty low


agree 350 is low enough usually


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

If it is rot i would suggest hydroguard as im unfamiliar with +life but if its the same stuff then id use it too 
Bacillus a somthing


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> True it very well could be a root issue
> 
> But if it is what caused it? Imo with humidity that low the plant burnt itself up trying to pump the water it needed but the fertilizers build up in it.
> Then when weakend it can be attakex by pythium
> ...


I only mentioned adding calmag so she could eliminate it as a cause lol. I agree it’s not needed and honestly I’ve never used it except once just to see for my self it wasn’t. I’ve had issues with blotching but due to to much calcium and magnesium in my water. I agree she needs to add hydroguard and have said that a few times . I honestly can’t see humidity being an issue at 40%, my room is a tad lower bringing in cold dry air. I do think lowering PH will help. I’m at a loss as to what’s happening. I do know that my first and last DWC grow was a disaster. I had major root issues so switched but not at all suggesting that. There was a period where no beanies were being run as well. So I’m pretty sure her roots are suffering and as stated I would double the dose, it worked for me lol.


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> If it is rot i would suggest hydroguard as im unfamiliar with +life but if its the same stuff then id use it too
> Bacillus a somthing


+life is a series of Bacteria and fungi that work in concert with each other to create a diverse ecosystem of microbe life working in unison to nurish root health and enhance sugar productivitely within the plant

kinda like hydroguard x's 100


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 21, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> It was at 350ppm this morning - same as its been since Friday


but has the water level changed since friday?
if so that would mean your plants are eating
or are you checking and the ppm is raising as the water levels drop
or are the water levels not dropping as well?
if your ppm are still @350 but your water has dropped 2gal that means you plant is eating


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> but has the water level changed since friday?
> if so that would mean your plants are eating
> or are you checking and the ppm is raising as the water levels drop
> or are the water levels not dropping as well?


In the DWC, the water level only dropped about 3 cups between friday and Sunday ... and the ppm was still the same


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 21, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> In the DWC, the water level only dropped about 3 cups between friday and Sunday ... and the ppm was still the same


that 24oz
that is good enough
when you raise the water back then what is the reading?


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 21, 2018)

@cjsbabygirl313

think of nutrients as a brick in a bucket of water and the water and brick are equal
now as the water evaps the brick sticks out of the water.....that means the nutrients are not being consumed

if the brick remains the same as the water level as it evaporates....as little as it might be that would mean the brick is deteriorating at the same rate as the water evap or nutrients are being used at the same rate
that means the plant is eating


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> that 24oz
> that is good enough
> when you raise the water back then what is the reading?


Good enough in that you think it will get better with time leaving it as it is? Again I am no expert by any stretch but that plant has issues and while I don’t know what, I’m pretty sure she needs to change it up. I do think your right regarding dropping the water if only to try it and I think the life can’t hurt and only help but, and sorry if wrong, was it not suggested she run a lesser amount than indicated by manufacturer? The reason I say double it is from experience, it was a math mistake made while high but it worked lol. I do have a thread here that documented my struggle with rot a few years back but I don’t like reading it ...... it brings back the horror lol.
Edit: it’s like a monster is eating the legs off your favourite pet . Slowly lol


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

@Homie Da Clown ... The ppm dropped only to about 330 when I added the water.

@Wisher2 ... ok, I understand (I’m getting there fellas - I promise!  )

@Budley Doright - yeah some horrors are best left forgotten lol*


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 21, 2018)

Just keep pushing forward, top feeding to get some more roots in the water. Add some calcium if it makes you feel better. + life has the same thing in it as hydrogaurd, and more. Drop the water level 1/2 inch under the netpot if you want... Increase that top watering to 3x a day tho if you drop the water level.

.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Homie Da Clown ... The ppm dropped only to about 330 when I added the water.
> 
> @Wisher2 ... ok, I understand (I’m getting there fellas - I promise!  )
> 
> @Budley Doright - yeah some horrors are best left forgotten lol*


Yes they are. It made me totally rethink what I was doing and like I said earlier, if I was going to continue with a flooded system I figured a chiller was necessary. And I’m still thinking of changing lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Just keep pushing forward, top feeding to get some more roots in the water. Add some calcium if it makes you feel better. + life has the same thing in it as hydrogaurd, and more. Drop the water level 1/2 inch under the netpot. Increase that top watering to 3x a day tho if you drop the water level.
> 
> .


Life does not have any of the type of bacteria hydroguard has FYI. Totally different type. I have not looked up anything about life other than what’s in it but have done quite a bit of research regarding Bacillus Amyloliquefaciens and it’s been proven to increase root mass in ag crops up to 30% in testing, I was trying to source the same bacteria in another product, hence the dance with the devil comment a few pages ago lol. Not saying it’s better btw just not the same .


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> And i didnt say good


Lol ok cause I’m like WTF lol.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 21, 2018)

Its got 10x the biology in it that hydrogaurd does... but bro one beenies is better than no beenies. 
Whats your point?
Do you think the lack of bacillus Amyloliquefaciens caused the root mass to under-develop?
She caused a damping off in the root crown, and the + life as well as hydrogaurd need time to heal that spot HOPEFULLY...
Like wisher said this is the pitfalls of DWC... 
DWC is super fast growth and awesome yields, but they can be finicky... 
You ought to try running 4 diff systems! If it wasnt for the fact that I have my shit down to a science and Wisher hooked me up with the cns17, I could never make it...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 21, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Homie Da Clown ... The ppm dropped only to about 330 when I added the water.
> 
> @Wisher2 ... ok, I understand (I’m getting there fellas - I promise!  )
> 
> @Budley Doright - yeah some horrors are best left forgotten lol*


and make sure your not doing a newb mistake and sit a bucket on an air line 
just food for thought


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 21, 2018)

+life


Best microbe pack I have ever seen
hands down


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 21, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> and make sure your not doing a newb mistake and sit a bucket on an air line
> just food for thought


Nope - all my airlines run from top to bottom to prevent just that from happening


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 21, 2018)

ran out of hydroton.. Im gonna have like a hundred in damn hydroton....


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> +life is a series of Bacteria and fungi that work in concert with each other to create a diverse ecosystem of microbe life working in unison to nurish root health and enhance sugar productivitely within the plant
> 
> kinda like hydroguard x's 100


Nice is it suited for hydro like rdwc ?. Ill have to look it up


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Its got 10x the biology in it that hydrogaurd does... but bro one beenies is better than no beenies.
> Whats your point?
> Do you think the lack of bacillus Amyloliquefaciens caused the root mass to under-develop?
> She caused a damping off in the root crown, and the + life as well as hydrogaurd need time to heal that spot HOPEFULLY...
> ...


I run 2 rdwc and many individual buckets 
Been in water for 12 years


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

I might have had root rot mabey 3 times in 15 years 

1st time was when i was a noob and tried running organic dwc and it worked till i got greedy and added too much carbs.

2nd time i put stuff in my res that said DO NOT ADD TO HYDRO. Lol

3rd time was this year
I got a bright idea to try to run sterile with bleach because i was growing using partial organic nutrients and i switched to a completely
Salt based nutrient and figured i should kill anything in the roots left by the bio stimulants using 4 drops per gallon of clorox.

I love the way the res smelled with bleach like a pool then 3 days later i had slime folloed by root rot.




If its root rot my regiem for root rot is to complety wash the system using hydrogen peroxide mixed with water as 3% will oxidise roots.

Give it a good rinse then rinse with regular water to stop the hydrogen peroxide from continuing to oxidise roots. Furthering the prob.

Then refill your setup with a low ppm food (about what you got now)

And give Hydrogaurd.

Thats other stuff may or may not be hydro safe BUT I KNOW hydroguard works in hydro. If it is hydro safe have at it

True the life+ does not have the same strain of bacillus that hydrogaurd and im New to bennies
So i dont know how well +life is 

Went this whole time not using them cause i didnt need em only turned to them to fix the problem at the time .


Clearly you 2 got this ill be back in 3 days to check how its going


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I run 2 rdwc and many individual buckets
> Been in water for 12 years


you got ph controllers/?


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Also i hate hydroton i switched to growstones and love em no balls rolling everywhere lol no clay dust in the water


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> you got ph controllers/?


Nah just me lol i thought about automating

But i will be running a side by side of rdwc and meniscus membrane nft. On To see how much the meniscus method works over rdwc next run 

If its within 10 percent im switching so i dont have to
1. Dump more nutes then necessary
2. No more air pumps or circ pumps putting money back in my pocket.
3. no chillers
I love rdwc ! But i think i have out grown the coolness of it

Because if its so awsome then why isnt every farm in the world doing it? Cause its not cost effective

Cause if it was we would have seen major AG using such methods .


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nah just me lol i thought about automating
> 
> But i will be running a side by side of rdwc and meniscus membrane nft. On To see how much the meniscus method works over rdwc next run
> 
> ...


Cause dtw is cheaper and simpler.. Im with you on that.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

I looked up the life the directions are pretty vague on specifically saying what kind of systems they are suitable for.

Like hydrogaurd is ok in dwc and rdwc.

But southern AG. Which is the same strain of bacillus Amyloliquefaciens But its at 98% more concentrated and supposedly someone spoke to a southern ag rep and they didnt recomend it for hydroponics for some reason.

As i looked into it as a cheap substitute for hydroguard but i know jypsydog runs it in his so who knows lol

I only mention this because

on the second time when i got rot its not so much that the additive wouldnt work in hydro. Like a dtw system

But i think being in a dwc might have acted like a brewer making the bad stuff lol

Anyways hope the plant gets better have a good one guys


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I looked up the life the directions are pretty vague on specifically saying what kind of systems they are suitable for.
> 
> Like hydrogaurd is ok in dwc and rdwc.
> 
> ...


hydroponic research is purely an hydroponic company
specific nutrients for hydroponics
whether in media or aquaculture
they set up NFT systems for highschools in San Diego
they use RO/Soft nutrient and +life


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 22, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Its got 10x the biology in it that hydrogaurd does... but bro one beenies is better than no beenies.
> Whats your point?
> Do you think the lack of bacillus Amyloliquefaciens caused the root mass to under-develop?
> She caused a damping off in the root crown, and the + life as well as hydrogaurd need time to heal that spot HOPEFULLY...
> ...


All I was pointing out wa it’s not the same, as you stated it was ... bro lol. I also said that it may not be better, just not the same. You seem to get agitated easily lol. 4 setups, you must be busy lol.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

Yea i saw the website 

Still doesnt mean their instructions arent a little vague because i consider rdwc and nft 2 differnt types of hydro .

Basically ive found some stuff likes being bubbled and some does not ymmv as every room is different 

I looked into veg + bloom when i was searching for a new nute


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yea i saw the website
> 
> Still doesnt mean their instructions arent a little vague because i consider rdwc and nft 2 differnt types of hydro .
> 
> ...


Nice to see someone else up lol. Oh right its like 12 there .


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Nice to see someone else up lol. Oh right its like 12 there .


Yep getting turned in for the night though


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yep getting turned in for the night though


Lol I’m just getting up .


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 22, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4109847


 minus -12 here this morning lol


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 22, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> All I was pointing out wa it’s not the same, as you stated it was ... bro lol. I also said that it may not be better, just not the same. You seem to get agitated easily lol. 4 setups, you must be busy lol.


I seem to get agitated easy, and thrn you put lol behind it..
What is wrong with you?
Again whats your point?
Remember the 3 post you started out,
Um not trying to be a dick but......

All i seen you ever do is try to poke holes in what im saying....
You dont do dwc and you dont know shit sbout it... Some shit you read and then a failure on your part. 

Then you want to knock the beenies when all the beenies are pretty much the same..
Beenies are beenies ...
Its about price after that

Bro........


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

Never even cared to use bennies unless there was a problem they arent needed with synthetic grows . Nor is running sterile 

But im not saying they dont have benefits .
But ive done years and years without em at the same time with 0 problems and good results .


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 22, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I seem to get agitated easy, and thrn you put lol behind it..
> What is wrong with you?
> Again whats your point?
> Remember the 3 post you started out,
> ...


Well bro, you said they were the same, which they are not, so adding both might be of use correct, which was kind of the point after it was suggested to run both. That’s what I was referring to, sorry if I hurt your feelings by pointing out the fact that they are not the same. Ok you got this then, if your gonna get all hurt feelings . Beanies are not the same FYI, I’ve tried a few that don’t do shit.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Never even cared to use bennies unless there was a problem they arent needed with synthetic grows . Nor is running sterile
> 
> But im not saying they dont have benefits .
> But ive done years and years without em at the same time with 0 problems and good results .


Ya I’m thinking not needed but kind of helpful if running warmer temps but anywhooo I’ll leave it to them to sort .


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 22, 2018)

So I have today’s update. Here are the girls side by side. Both have them have drunk a LOT of water since Monday ... ppms are the same, but ph is up a tiny bit for each and water definitely needs to be added. Should I add plain distilled water or add 1/4 strength nutes to it?



Here’s #1 - she doesnt seem to have minded the addition of the calmag! She even grew taller by 1/2”! And I think I’m seeing some new roots shooting out.








Here’s #2 - she’s getting big! She’s about 5.5-6” tall now


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 22, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> So I have today’s update. Here are the girls side by side. Both have them have drunk a LOT of water since Monday ... ppms are the same, but ph is up a tiny bit for each and water definitely needs to be added. Should I add plain distilled water or add 1/4 strength nutes to it?
> 
> View attachment 4110139
> 
> ...


dont take your readings until you add back water
so
add back water
take readings
readings will tell you how much nutrients to add back

CNS17 is approx 50ppm per ml

so say you are running at 350ppm
you add back water to correct level
and you are now 150ppm
add back 4ml CNS
then check ph and adjust once nutrients have been mixed


if that makes sense

instead of doing complete change out's you can do this and only do a full res change every 2 weeks


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 22, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> dont take your readings until you add back water
> so
> add back water
> take readings
> ...


Yup - makes sense ... Less full res changes works for me! Oh, do I add any more +life or no? I added to the #2 per Homie the other day, but haven’t added any more to #1


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 22, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yup - makes sense ... Less full res changes works for me! Oh, do I add any more +life or no? I added to the #2 per Homie the other day, but haven’t added any more to #1


I would only add life every res changeout

so say every 2 weeks when you do a full swap out add more bennies

as for this type of "addbacks"
many growers actually go a full run without ever changing out their res
although I wouldnt reccomend that
but every 2 weeks is good

also CNS is great for this as it is easy to calculate since it is 1 bottle and we know the ppm of 1 ml
makes the math super easy


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 22, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I would only add life every res changeout
> 
> so say every 2 weeks when you do a full swap out add more bennies
> 
> ...


Copy that!


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

And remember the longer you stretch your res
Even though you can see a ppm reading it doesnt mean its still in balance even if it all came from one bottle it doesnt mean the plant is using one element .

This is the main reason why changouts are good

That and the fact you can tailor the feed easier then trying to guess whats actually left in the res.
As nutrients absorb as the plant wants it

Just a FYI


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> And remember the longer you stretch your res
> Even though you can see a ppm reading it doesnt mean its still in balance even if it all came from one bottle it doesnt mean the plant is using one element .
> 
> This is the main reason why changouts are good
> ...


I know many who allow add back of water to the point where the ppm's are about 0 before they add back any nutrients
these are people with very dialed enviroments
where nutrients are depleted within 48-72 hours
then there are growers like Vader OG whom only do a full changeout once per full cycle...right after p/k week
so.....many avenues to take huh?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 22, 2018)

Lol in flower it will drink that wf bucket down in 1 day.. No such thing as change out... I f8nd 1.5 ec in the waterfarms to be excellent...
Drop to 1.3 if your ambient temps are above 80...
Just been my census.
Being autos error on the side of caution...
Keep thw buckets fr9m running low...
And try to keep everything environmentally stable...
That is pretty much my advice for the rest of the way....


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 22, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Lol in flower it will drink that wf bucket down in 1 day.. No such thing as change out... I f8nd 1.5 ec in the waterfarms to be excellent...
> Drop to 1.3 if your ambient temps are above 80...
> Just been my census.
> Being autos error on the side of caution...
> ...


Copy on the stability!


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

True when its at full steam it will drink enough to where it doesnt matter because you will basically be topping it up every day.

I said what i said cause for anyone running bigger setups what i say is very true 

agriculture would agree lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

Ive thought about trying the Kratky method with weed 

No stones ,no change, one res with top ups if necessary


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ive thought about trying the Kratky method with weed
> 
> No stones ,no change, one res with top ups if necessary


pretty positive it will work
would just have to create a res large enough to sustain them for 2 months


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> True when its at full steam it will drink enough to where it doesnt matter because you will basically be topping it up every day.
> 
> I said what i said cause for anyone running bigger setups what i say is very true
> 
> agriculture would agree lol


I cant run the wf as long as the UC..
I dont why that is..
But when my ph goes willy nilly then i know its time for a change..
But ive ran the UC a month with no change out... 
Having a 1 part nute is the biggest reason most likely...
I dont think ive ran the waterfarm with cns17 yet. 
I also kinda wished i had some air diffusors in the WF since the drip is on a timer.. Well im gonna play it by ear...
So we are set up now..
20 cookie glues...


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> pretty positive it will work
> would just have to create a res large enough to sustain them for 2 months


Yep you would need to top up or have a BIG res


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4110347
> I cant run the wf as long as the UC..
> I dont why that is..
> But when my ph goes willy nilly then i know its time for a change..
> ...


Yea me too bud the first month wonth require it 

After you get a good sized bush though it will depending on the volume of your res


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

When they are like this they dont take much 

When they get like this they get a little more demanding 

Mine are 10 gal with 1 inch top line for size. net is 3x6


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4110347
> I cant run the wf as long as the UC..
> I dont why that is..
> But when my ph goes willy nilly then i know its time for a change..
> ...


Nice set up btw


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yea me too bud the first month wonth require it
> 
> After you get a good sized bush though it will depending on the volume of your res





Cold$moke said:


> Nice set up btw


Thanks... Ive had a bush or 2...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> When they are like this they dont take much View attachment 4110360
> 
> When they get like this they get a little more demanding View attachment 4110361
> 
> Mine are 10 gal with 1 inch top line for size. net is 3x6


Hanging scrog?


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

Nah shes got legs i just keep the corner one off so i got access to the rez 
Ill try to get a better shot


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4110363
> 
> Thanks... Ive had a bush or 2...


Nice


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

You can see the legs in this one


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

Don't mind the bag seed mutants on the right lol
These where all a monster crop run too thats why they're a little wonky


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> You can see the legs in this oneView attachment 4110365


Looks pretty good bro..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 23, 2018)

For both DWC and WF, added water, added nutes back to prior levels, adjusted ph slightly in #2, leaving #1 ph at 6 for now ... girls looking good!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 23, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> For both DWC and WF, added water, added nutes back to prior levels, adjusted ph slightly in #2, leaving #1 ph at 6 for now ... girls looking good!


the +life is starting to create a nice diverse root zone...


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 23, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> the +life is starting to create a nice diverse root zone...


hahahahah
and everyone loves diversity!!

Yeah I think her plants are gonna pull out of it


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 23, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> the +life is starting to create a nice diverse root zone...


I also added a touch more +life to the DWC like I did to the WF ... and my #1 seems to be good with the calmag I added - no new spots!!! I’m still watering her like you suggested and that’s probably helping too, along with the +life going through the hydroton.

I wont be able to post any pics until late tomorrow - mom’s coming up and spending the night tonight cuz we have a ladies day planned tomorrow. Hoping that she doesn’t ask why my bedroom door is shut cuz its not like I can tell her I’m growing weed!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 23, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> hahahahah
> and everyone loves diversity!!
> 
> Yeah I think her plants are gonna pull out of it


they might but they are autos and we been on the clock all this time, 
BUT 
if you remember my first dwc auto I did the exact same shit. 
I had to pull it out of the hydroton cause I transplanted to soon and the the damn drip ring soaked her.. 
The exact same shit this girl did lol..
And I got 5 ounces...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 23, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> they might but they are autos and we been on the clock all this time,
> BUT
> if you remember my first dwc auto I did the exact same shit.
> I had to pull it out of the hydroton cause I transplanted to soon and the the damn drip ring soaked her..
> ...


I can only HOPE to be that lucky!

And maybe the clock hasn’t been winding down as fast as we feared. Mephisto *does* say about 80 days for this strain, and that’s under optimal conditions. I’m only at like 32 days from breaking ground.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 23, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I also added a touch more +life to the DWC like I did to the WF ... and my #1 seems to be good with the calmag I added - no new spots!!! I’m still watering her like you suggested and that’s probably helping too, along with the +life going through the hydroton.
> 
> I wont be able to post any pics until late tomorrow - mom’s coming up and spending the night tonight cuz we have a ladies day planned tomorrow. Hoping that she doesn’t ask why my bedroom door is shut cuz its not like I can tell her I’m growing weed!


Sounds good... 
I also use 1 ml per with calimag, 
but I only add it the first time. 
then my add backs are only Grow..
Every week make a new bucket and add 1 ml pe or what you want..
Do note that calimag has N in it, and you can push to much and get N toxicity...
I also drop all calimag usually by week 3 flower...
Its all a balance.... 
In week 3 of flower on I had to refill bucket every day, 
and do add backs.. 
I did have a 600 hps on them.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 23, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I can only HOPE to be that lucky!
> 
> And maybe the clock hasn’t been winding down as fast as we feared. Mephisto *does* say about 80 days for this strain, and that’s under optimal conditions. I’m only at like 32 days from breaking ground.


I think the waterfarm will do pretty good yield wise..
We might get more of a apical cola clone looking plant from the dwc bucket..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 23, 2018)

I did manage to get some pics before I gotta start house cleaning


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Don't mind the bag seed mutants on the right lol
> These where all a monster crop run too thats why they're a little wonky


I would never judge someones science experiments in a neg way..
I used to try all kinds of diff things, not to mention, that I have grown in just about every type of system.
I was told that dtw was what I should do, but that is boring lol...
But after you get over the initial shock that you can grow hydroponically and all that legend in your own mind shit,
then it comes down to ease of use, and hands down, dtw is the best....
cheapest, easy and very dialed in....
use that money on cobs...

Well they all got the same thing now, so we see how these systems perform against each other..


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 23, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I would never judge someones science experiments in a neg way..
> I used to try all kinds of diff things, not to mention, that I have grown in just about every type of system.
> I was told that dtw was what I should do, but that is boring lol...
> But after you get over the initial shock that you can grow hydroponically and all that legend in your own mind shit,
> ...


hahahhaah
and now you know why I always preached it to you
it is out of the way and pretty much self sustainable......
so easy once dialed....you have to actually remind yourself to check on the plants/make sure the res is good etc....from time to time of course


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 23, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Looks pretty good bro..


Your bushes looked pretty legit to me too bro 

What size are your UC containers?


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 23, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I would never judge someones science experiments in a neg way..
> I used to try all kinds of diff things, not to mention, that I have grown in just about every type of system.
> I was told that dtw was what I should do, but that is boring lol...
> But after you get over the initial shock that you can grow hydroponically and all that legend in your own mind shit,
> ...


I agree man ive come full circle with hydro
Starting with coco for a few years dtw.
Then dwc, lowpressure aero/nft, areo dwc hybrid,
Now rdwc 

And besides feeling like a mad scientist
Im working on a new system that isnt so power hungry with air pumps and circ pumps.

It will be basically a giant nft table where the roots mainley grow in air (no air pump) 
And i will be able to control the humidity in the root zone (hopefully) so i can simulate dry cycles


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I agree man ive come full circle with hydro
> Starting with coco for a few years dtw.
> Then dwc, lowpressure aero/nft, areo dwc hybrid,
> Now rdwc
> ...


Fog Ponics?


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 23, 2018)

Not really but i thought about incorporating one but then thats just over complicating things for coolness sake 

Im going with a hybrid meniscus membrane nft set up
Basically a big dark chamber with a thin nutrients film roots grow mostly in air with the bottom layer of roots staying " wet"

Plus a few extra tweaks by me
My hopes are to get close to the same growth rates as rdwc (if possible) with less nutes
And less power consumption . Plus being able to give it dry cycles for experiments 

It will be a selectable set up where you can recirculate or dtw no chillers

After this run im pulling the setup on the right out for the new one.
And if it comes within close of the rdwc then im probablygoing to yank it out as well


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Your bushes looked pretty legit to me too bro
> 
> What size are your UC containers?


8 gallon... 
Thank you..
I've had my share of hurdles along the way, but that is what it takes to get better..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Not really but i thought about incorporating one but then thats just over complicating things for coolness sake
> 
> Im going with a hybrid meniscus membrane nft set up
> Basically a big dark chamber with a thin nutrients film roots grow mostly in air with the bottom layer of roots staying " wet"
> ...


Sounds interesting! 
My plan is to see if I can compete with my ebb and flow, compared to either of the rdwc... 
Cause If I can, Im gonna sell both the rdwc systems, and just increase the buckets in the ebb and flow...
The master controller will handle up to 48 buckets.. 12 buckets for $100 and I already got 14..
Then I take that money and put it in to QUALITY led lights....


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 23, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> hahahhaah
> and now you know why I always preached it to you
> it is out of the way and pretty much self sustainable......
> so easy once dialed....you have to actually remind yourself to check on the plants/make sure the res is good etc....from time to time of course


Lol you sure did! Lmao... Several times!
Ya but setting up that dtw with 20+ plants requires a little more design and thought, and with the right size reservoir its almost hands free...
Im hoping this ebb and flow kicks ass! I got it on 6 - 15 min floods a day right now. Same with the waterfarms.. 6- 5 min dtr...

How is this for numbers???
YESTERDAY
UC ..280/67*/5.9
E+F ..380/57*/6.1
WF ..360/68*/5.7

TODAY
UC ..280/67*/5.9
E+F ..390/60*/6.6 RESET TO 400/60*/5.8
WF ..370/68*/6.0

So you see the UC is feeding just perfect..
The E+F is a little high... 
And the waterfarm is a little high...
I re ph'ed the E+F back down to 5.8
We will recheck tomm...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2018)

Reminds me of the Malawi indoor I tried to grow:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 23, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Reminds me of the Malawi indoor I tried to grow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi @Mohican ! Welcome! Come to see what is (hopefully) going to turn into a bit of dry ice hash down the road?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2018)

You know it!

Just be carefull. The resin floats everywhere and coats every surface with a sticky residue


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 23, 2018)

Mohican said:


> You know it!
> 
> Just be carefull. The resin floats everywhere and coats every surface with a sticky residue


Lol - I will bear that in mind; though it may be a few grows before I accumulate enough sugar leaves to make any!  Luckily, I have a HUGE dining room table that has a custom glass top over it.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 23, 2018)

Got some roots.. 3 days..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 24, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Got some roots.. 3 days..


Damn that was fast!

Questions (me being a newb and all) ... Does the UC system require all 4 buckets to run? Does the UC system regulate temperature? Are you ising the UC nutes or the CNS and +life with it?


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 24, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Damn that was fast!
> 
> Questions (me being a newb and all) ... Does the UC system require all 4 buckets to run? Does the UC system regulate temperature? Are you ising the UC nutes or the CNS and +life with it?


he uses CNS17 and +life


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 24, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Damn that was fast!
> 
> Questions (me being a newb and all) ... Does the UC system require all 4 buckets to run? Does the UC system regulate temperature? Are you ising the UC nutes or the CNS and +life with it?


As for temp i have a 250 watt heater and a 1/4 hp chiller.. How ever the chiller uasnt been turned on yet as my temps have been fine..
I use cns17 and +life in everything...

What do you mean all 4 buckets?
I got 6 grow buckets and the 7th bucket is the epicenter...
And i have air difussors in every bucket in the UC.... RUN 24/7...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 24, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> As for temp i have a 250 watt heater and a 1/4 hp chiller.. How ever the chiller uasnt been turned on yet as my temps have been fine..
> I use cns17 and +life in everything...
> 
> What do you mean all 4 buckets?
> ...


The pics I saw on their website show minimum of 4 ... just trying to learn 

I figured you were using the cns and life - but saw that THEIR nutes were “specially formulated for THEIR system” (figured that was a crock o’shite!)


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 24, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> The pics I saw on their website show minimum of 4 ... just trying to learn
> 
> I figured you were using the cns and life - but saw that THEIR nutes were “specially formulated for THEIR system” (figured that was a crock o’shite!)


Oh I understand I think.. Ya there smallest system is 4 buckets which run constantly.... Like $1000.....
Well there nutes are good but they are by far not needed... cns17 is much cheaper and just as good.. Cns17 ripe is like the perfect choice to bring on great maturation...And its clear after stirred in...


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 24, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> The pics I saw on their website show minimum of 4 ... just trying to learn
> 
> I figured you were using the cns and life - but saw that THEIR nutes were “specially formulated for THEIR system” (figured that was a crock o’shite!)


all these specialty niche company's always try to push their stuff....as proprietary and specific to their system
all of them start as minerals and pretty much most formulas are the same
there are different methods of keeping certain things together in suspension...for instance CNS keeps all elements together by holding them in a sugar suspension....which keeps the Ca from reacting with other elements

but all these companys can be made at your home
with a scale, a couple of buckets, some Di water you can make all these different nutrient bases for less than pennies

that is why Homie and I use the simplist of nutrients


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 24, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> all these specialty niche company's always try to push their stuff....as proprietary and specific to their system
> all of them start as minerals and pretty much most formulas are the same
> there are different methods of keeping certain things together in suspension...for instance CNS keeps all elements together by holding them in a sugar suspension....which keeps the Ca from reacting with other elements
> 
> ...


Exactly... No need to complicate things no more than they are...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 24, 2018)

Here’s today’s update ... girls are doing well and momma is happy!

 

 


#1 does have some orange spotting, but its minimal, and finally she’s feeding! Her ppms went down a bit since yesterday but the water level is the same as is the ph; she stands at 4.5” tall now.

 

 


I’m assuming #2 is eating because while her ppms went *up* slightly, her water level is down, her ph is the same also; she’s growing by leaps and bounds and is 7.5” tall and she’s growing over into her sister’s space! Hubby told his friend if he finds us dead its because Audrey 2 here climbed out of her bucket and throttled us in our sleep *lol*


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 24, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Here’s today’s update ... girls are doing well and momma is happy!
> 
> View attachment 4111246
> 
> ...


Awesome,,, even tho im still concerned about number 1.. 
Anyway, let them go to tomm and retest..
It sounds like you may have got the ph settled.. 
I think the hydroton was still a little dusty and that caused you a bad start..
After this run, you just rinse them in warm water, 
and reuse...
I promise you next run you will have a lot better start with both,
and less problems.. It only gets easier after the first run..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 24, 2018)

Might as well go check all the girls...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 24, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Awesome,,, even tho im still concerned about number 1..
> Anyway, let them go to tomm and retest..
> It sounds like you may have got the ph settled..
> I think the hydroton was still a little dusty and that caused you a bad start..
> ...


Ph is still on a swing - just way less dramatic of a swing! I’m totally dying here - want to see them grow!!! Of course, in a month if I’m battling height issues I’ll be saying, “what the HELL was I thinking?” ... but I just wish I could open the plants up a bit - they are so dense right now that I’m wondering how it will even be possible for buds to form!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 24, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ph is still on a swing - just way less dramatic of a swing! I’m totally dying here - want to see them grow!!! Of course, in a month if I’m battling height issues I’ll be saying, “what the HELL was I thinking?” ... but I just wish I could open the plants up a bit - they are so dense right now that I’m wondering how it will even be possible for buds to form!


when they start to flower all those little stems will stretch usually 2-3x what they are at beginning of flower
as in...say your plant is 12" at the start of flower....when you see pistils starting to form
by the time the plant stops stretching your plant may be 24-36" tall and all that cramped little compact plant will open up

I will show you tomorrow and then again in 2 weeks how this happens as I am flipping my 8" tall clones into flower tomorrow so I will take a picture to show you what they look like
then when stretch is over
we are experimenting as these are my seeds
and F1 hybrid I just finished harvesting seeds of
this is the first run of these seeds ever
a cross of Quin-n-Tonic from La Plata labs with Zipolite Oaxaca landrce from Bodhi

it should be a very strong CBD strain
as the Quin N Tonic is a CBD and the Oaxaca is very low THC higher CBD landrace sativa

I will be sending my finished product to a lab for THC/CBD/Terpine content
so I know how to label these seeds


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 24, 2018)

Looking forward to it @Wisher2 !!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 24, 2018)

3/22
UC ..280/67*/5.9
E+F ..380/57*/6.1
WF ..360/68*/5.7

3/23
UC ..280/67*/5.9
E+F ..390/60*/6.6 RESET TO 400/60*/5.8
WF ..370/68*/6.0

3/24 TODAY
UC ..280/65/6.0
E+F ..400/62/6.1
WF ..390/67/6.1 RE-ADDING WATER


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 24, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ph is still on a swing - just way less dramatic of a swing! I’m totally dying here - want to see them grow!!! Of course, in a month if I’m battling height issues I’ll be saying, “what the HELL was I thinking?” ... but I just wish I could open the plants up a bit - they are so dense right now that I’m wondering how it will even be possible for buds to form!


Wisher hit it right on the dot...
They will stretch 2x to 3x the size, esp when that small...
Well the WF will, not so for sure about the dwc yet..
My clones measure in at about 9" .......
I will prob do some fan leaf removal about 12 nodes high, once ive reached that. Im about 6 to 8 nodes now. I plant to flip them about 18"


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 24, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Wisher hit it right on the dot...
> They will stretch 2x to 3x the size, esp when that small...
> Well the WF will, not so for sure about the dwc yet..
> My clones measure in at about 9" .......
> I will prob do some fan leaf removal about 12 nodes high, once ive reached that. Im about 6 to 8 nodes now. I plant to flip them about 18"


the problem lately with the plants I have been running is 18" clones turn into 5' plants and I run out of room 
and they just get so leggy at that hight
thats why I am flipping small
gonna see what I can really pull out of small plants 
hopefully some 18" solid colas out of these puppies


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 24, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> the problem lately with the plants I have been running is 18" clones turn into 5' plants and I run out of room
> and they just get so leggy at that hight
> thats why I am flipping small
> gonna see what I can really pull out of small plants
> hopefully some 18" solid colas out of these puppies


Yep but I got 5 foot height of grow space. 
With 2- 1100 watt hps in hoods
and 2-600 watt hps which I use on each side as side lighting...
So im gonna grow for some size this time...


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 25, 2018)

@cjsbabygirl313 
how are the ladies today?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 25, 2018)

Doing good ... Hubby and I are getting ready to run out for dinner ... I’ll past their info and pics when I get back


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 25, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> @cjsbabygirl313
> how are the ladies today?


Well lets see what we got tonight,,,,


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 25, 2018)

Ok gents, here’s where we are as of tonight.






#1’s ppms areup just the tiniest bit, but her water is down a bit, as is her ph ... I’m gonna let her ride another day or so ... the water level is about 1” below (this appears to be a good thing) the netpot and I see some very fine new roots that all have these little side hairs shooting off from them (the rest are a tangles mess). She also seems a tiny bit taller tonight.






#2 is eating a LOT - down about 60ppms tonight, and her water level is also down. Ph up just .1 ... however, she grew at least 1/2”-3/4” overnight! And her roots are becoming a huge mass.






And ... well ... looks like something new here in the very middle! The start of pistils and trichs????


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 25, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok gents, here’s where we are as of tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4111928
> 
> ...


looking good doing good! Might be start of pistols


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 25, 2018)

@cjsbabygirl313 
so this is day 1 of flip to flower
I will be switching to 11/13 light cycle 
I can post pics once every few days or once a week or what ever you would like to get a clear image of how the bloom process goes and how these will stretch


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Wisher2 ... however often you think is fine  ... looks like I might be in day 1 of flower ... yes? no? maybe? LOL!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Wisher2 ... however often you think is fine  ... looks like I might be in day 1 of flower ... yes? no? maybe? LOL!


yeah looks like the one is starting to create flowers


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> yeah looks like the one is starting to create flowers


I took a close look earlier this morning and I see quite a few of those same sites throughout #2 So, I’ve done my best to tuck the big fan leaves DOWN to the middle of the plant to expose those potential bud sites (I’m sure they’ll eventually work their way back up, but what can you do *lol*). Doubt I should trim them off since they’re needed for photosynthesis and all ...


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I took a close look earlier this morning and I see quite a few of those same sites throughout #2 So, I’ve done my best to tuck the big fan leaves DOWN to the middle of the plant to expose those potential bud sites (I’m sure they’ll eventually work their way back up, but what can you do *lol*). Doubt I should trim them off since they’re needed for photosynthesis and all ...


well......trim them off
there are plenty of leaves on your plant


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> well......trim them off
> there are plenty of leaves on your plant


It wont hurt it then? I mean yeah, it *is* pretty dense in there - I just dont want to set her back when she’s doing so well ...


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> It wont hurt it then? I mean yeah, it *is* pretty dense in there - I just dont want to set her back when she’s doing so well ...


should be fine
all the giant leaves I would trim off
I have seen people top and train their autos with no ill effect


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> should be fine
> all the giant leaves I would trim off
> I have seen people top and train their autos with no ill effect


Kewl! I have read from Mephisto Genetics that this strain will handle lst,, super-cropping, and topping - provided they were healthy from the start. (Not ready to push my luck that far yet!)


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Kewl! I have read from Mephisto Genetics that this strain will handle lst,, super-cropping, and topping - provided they were healthy from the start. (Not ready to push my luck that far yet!)


if that is the case I would def lop off all those big leaves
she will keep on truckin and be fine


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> if that is the case I would def lop off all those big leaves
> she will keep on truckin and be fine


Will do ... I’ll post a pic of before and then after her makeover!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Will do ... I’ll post a pic of before and then after her makeover!


kinda like a haircut
you gotta debulk it....get a little air in there


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

Here’s the update for today

#1 is still steady; ppms still the same and ph still at 6.2 so she’s going to be left strictly alone ... definite improvement regarding her roots.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

Here’s the update for #2.

She drank deep (1/2 gallon) and greedily (down to 320 ppms) and her ph was at 6.6 ... added water, added enough CNS17 to get it back up to 470ppm, and dropped the ph to 5.5. I ended up needing to remove only 4 large fan leaves and ended up being able to tie down 4 or 5 other areas with some soft garden ties - her roots are really expanding!

Before slight defoliation and a bit of LST:
 

 

 


And here she is after the little bit of fan removal and tie-down

 

 

Close-up of the LST
 


And DEFINITE pistils!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Here’s the update for #2.
> 
> She drank deep (1/2 gallon) and greedily (down to 320 ppms) and her ph was at 6.6 ... added water, added enough CNS17 to get it back up to 470ppm, and dropped the ph to 5.5. I ended up needing to remove only 4 large fan leaves and ended up being able to tie down 4 or 5 other areas with some soft garden ties - her roots are really expanding!
> 
> ...


hack off the giant leaves that are covering up the lower buds


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Here’s the update for today
> 
> #1 is still steady; ppms still the same and ph still at 6.2 so she’s going to be left strictly alone ... definite improvement regarding her roots.
> 
> ...


see the brown
looks like root rot to me pythium or what have you
did she drink any water down?
if she did did you add back and what was the ppm and ph then
I would def lower her back to 5.5
I sure wouldnt leave her at 6.2

IMO


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> hack off the giant leaves that are covering up the lower buds


Really?? More??? Ooook ...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> see the brown
> looks like root rot to me pythium or what have you
> did she drink any water down?
> if she did did you add back and what was the ppm and ph then
> ...


She drank very little down so I haven’t added anything ... just the intial CNS17 and +life along with the calmag and a touch more of the +life per @Homie Da Clown that I added last week. I’ll go ahead and bring her ph down some then ... Should I add a touch more +life?


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> She drank very little down so I haven’t added anything ... just the intial CNS17 and +life along with the calmag and a touch more of the +life per @Homie Da Clown that I added last week. I’ll go ahead and bring her ph down some then ... Should I add a touch more +life?


well add some hydroguard
maybe like 4ml per gal


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> well add some hydroguard
> maybe like 4ml per gal


Will do


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Here’s the update for today
> 
> #1 is still steady; ppms still the same and ph still at 6.2 so she’s going to be left strictly alone ... definite improvement regarding her roots.
> 
> ...


+life is healing the roots finally... She will be stunted but oh well... We will use the +life right off the bat next run..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Here’s the update for #2.
> 
> She drank deep (1/2 gallon) and greedily (down to 320 ppms) and her ph was at 6.6 ... added water, added enough CNS17 to get it back up to 470ppm, and dropped the ph to 5.5. I ended up needing to remove only 4 large fan leaves and ended up being able to tie down 4 or 5 other areas with some soft garden ties - her roots are really expanding!
> 
> ...


looks good! Tomm when you do your add back, raise it to 600 ppm and set the ph at 5.8...
Its time we find her sweet spot...
And we will use that to guide the other one...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Here’s the update for #2.
> 
> She drank deep (1/2 gallon) and greedily (down to 320 ppms) and her ph was at 6.6 ... added water, added enough CNS17 to get it back up to 470ppm, and dropped the ph to 5.5. I ended up needing to remove only 4 large fan leaves and ended up being able to tie down 4 or 5 other areas with some soft garden ties - her roots are really expanding!
> 
> ...


Also the bottom holes in the netpot of the WF....After this run, drill out more holes and enlarge them some, so they can shoot bigger tap roots thru them..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> +life is healing the roots finally... She will be stunted but oh well... We will use the +life right off the bat next run..


Yup ... Live and learn ... @Wisher2 also said to add some hydroguard.



Homie Da Clown said:


> looks good! Tomm when you do your add back, raise it to 600 ppm and set the ph at 5.8...
> Its time we find her sweet spot...
> And we will use that to guide the other one...


Will do ... may be Wednesday though before I need to add more water ... like my little bit of lst?? *grin*



Homie Da Clown said:


> Also the bottom holes in the netpot of the WF....After this run, drill out more holes and enlarge them some, so they can shoot bigger tap roots thru them..


We already drilled out more holes when I added my little access tube ... we added a bunch, but were afraid to add too many and weaken the structural integrity of that bucket ...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

And I know you two will freak for me saying this ... don't worry I won’t actually do it: It must be the girl in me, but DAMN ... seeing those tangled roots makes me want to comb out the freaking tangles and knots!!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yup ... Live and learn ... @Wisher2 also said to add some hydroguard.
> 
> 
> Will do ... may be Wednesday though before I need to add more water ... like my little bit of lst?? *grin*
> ...


Cool you already did... That was good thinking.. Lol I dont lst like that but I sure did my first time like every newb.... looks good tho!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> And I know you two will freak for me saying this ... don't worry I won’t actually do it: It must be the girl in me, but DAMN ... seeing those tangled roots makes me want to comb out the freaking tangles and knots!!!


Ya lol... Me and you both, but dont do it....


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Cool you already did... That was good thinking.. Lol I dont lst like that but I sure did my first time like every newb.... looks good tho!


I know you mentioned some other training technique - and I’m certainly up for it ... just wanted to open that thing up a bit cuz she is so DENSE!!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Ya lol... Me and you both, but dont do it....


I won’t ... though it reminds me of my daughter’s hair when she was 5 and used to run away screaming at the sight if a comb


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I know you mentioned some other training technique - and I’m certainly up for it ... just wanted to open that thing up a bit cuz she is so DENSE!!


We didnt have a good enough start and your really new, and this is an auto... And its imperative that we get you thru one good run so that you can build off of that.. Its like riding a bike.. Once you learn, even when you fall, your able to get back up.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I won’t ... though it reminds me of my daughter’s hair when she was 5 and used to run away screaming at the sight if a comb


lmao! I hear you...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

I just love the growth structure of this strain. Small fan leaves with aggressive lateral branching make for a very open plant. It likes the light high so it can stretch out its athletic figure


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> We didnt have a good enough start and your really new, and this is an auto... And its imperative that we get you thru one good run so that you can build off of that.. Its like riding a bike.. Once you learn, even when you fall, your able to get back up.


Im not skeert!!!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 26, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4112435 View attachment 4112436


Holy god .......... that’s a lot of work


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Im not skeert!!!


haha... I know your not! That is why I hung around! Call it a feeling! lol


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Holy god .......... that’s a lot of work


well it is when you set it up, and take it down.. But once they are running, it takes me less time than you.. They have required less than 15 mins a day since I got them transplanted... That is why you need an epicenter, where 1 bucket controls the ph and ppm of all of them which makes your dwc a RDWC


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 26, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4112435 View attachment 4112436


are the lights all the way up to max in that pic?
Have you flipped yet
Shit if that is all the room I would def have already flipped as those bitches love to stretch
and if the light is to close she dont like to push out what she can...she gets stressed


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> are the lights all the way up to max in that pic?
> Have you flipped yet
> Shit if that is all the room I would def have already flipped as those bitches love to stretch
> and if the light is to close she dont like to push out what she can...she gets stressed


I got about 15 to 18 inches left between the hoods and the ceiling.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

4X4x400 watt open hood


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 26, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4112553 View attachment 4112554 4X4x400 watt open hood


what is that?
the Glue?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

See a little frost coming on.. Day 21 of flower...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 26, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I got about 15 to 18 inches left between the hoods and the ceiling.View attachment 4112457


What lights are you running? Looking good in there


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> what is that?
> the Glue?


Yep... Its the only strain im holding atm...
I need a good bluberry skunk cookie cross..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 26, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> What lights are you running? Looking good in there


Those 2 in hoods are solistec digital 1k ballast with over drive. Atm they are on 600 watts hps. The open ballast are 600 mh. Ive only got 1 hung since thw other is upstairs in my 4x4 tent and its a 1k with overdrive.. It will be ready by 3rd week of flower... So thats 2200 watts in hoods and 1200 watts in batwings. 3400 watts. With the option to pusk 1 k out of one of the batwings which brings it to 3850 watts.. But i doubt i can ever run max wattage as the heat would be too much without a minisplit...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 26, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Those 2 in hoods are solistec digital 1k ballast with over drive. Atm they are on 600 watts hps. The open ballast are 600 mh. Ive only got 1 hung since thw other is upstairs in my 4x4 tent and its a 1k with overdrive.. It will be ready by 3rd week of flower... So thats 2200 watts in hoods and 1200 watts in batwings. 3400 watts. With the option to pusk 1 k out of one of the batwings which brings it to 3850 watts.. But i doubt i can ever run max wattage as the heat would be too much without a minisplit...


Rad setup man keep at it! 

I'm running LED right now because the room won't handle hoods for all the spaces and I am not in a spot where I can make changes like re wiring etc. I'm waiting for the Hortilux Ceramic HPS though, they just released the kits but not the bulbs as a single item yet. Soon as they do I will have one up and running to try it out.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 27, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Rad setup man keep at it!
> 
> I'm running LED right now because the room won't handle hoods for all the spaces and I am not in a spot where I can make changes like re wiring etc. I'm waiting for the Hortilux Ceramic HPS though, they just released the kits but not the bulbs as a single item yet. Soon as they do I will have one up and running to try it out.


Appreciated...what leds you running?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 27, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Appreciated...what leds you running?


I'm running single engine cob units passively cooled that use mean well drivers and Citizen Cobs .My bigger space is running 3500K and the two smaller spaces are now (as of a few days ago I mixed them up) running a mix of 6500K/3000k. 

Check out Cobshop.net


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 27, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm running single engine cob units passively cooled that use mean well drivers and Citizen Cobs .My bigger space is running 3500K and the two smaller spaces are now (as of a few days ago I mixed them up) running a mix of 6500K/3000k.
> 
> Check out Cobshop.net


Cool.. I try to swing by and see what you got... 
I got go to guys for most every part of growing. Some know leds, some know horticulture, etc....
My expertise is having smart friends and draining them of there knowledge...
Most ppl want to share what they know. They just dont want to waste it wuth people that have very little comprehension and personality skills....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 27, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Cool.. I try to swing by and see what you got...
> I got go to guys for most every part of growing. Some know leds, some know horticulture, etc....
> My expertise is having smart friends and draining them of there knowledge...
> Most ppl want to share what they know. They just dont want to waste it wuth people that have very little comprehension and personality skills....


I can relate to this statement so much lol


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 27, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I can relate to this statement so much lol


FYI, there is other sites, forums, topics that are almost impossible to communicate with ppl because of ego...
Take bodybuilding forums, holy fuck, its like if you havent worked out for the last 12 years straight your a wanna be...
We actually are a lot more cordial except for the occasional growl.....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 27, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> FYI, there is other sites, forums, topics that are almost impossible to communicate with ppl because of ego...
> Take bodybuilding forums, holy fuck, its like if you havent worked out for the last 12 years straight your a wanna be...
> We actually are a lot more cordial except for the occasional growl.....


As a former gym nut I can relate completely lol


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 27, 2018)

Sorry for the late update - just got home from the ER ... hubby has been in increasing pain for 2 weeks and today for his 3rd trip to the dr they sent him to the ER finally.

Girls looking ok, #1 drank water, ppms up a touch, and ph back to 6.0. She has a touch more of the orange spots, but not as bad as before (yet) #2 drank some more, ppms down a touch and ph back to 6.1. I’ll add water and adjust ph in the morning ... here are some pics of the ladies. Both look a bit droopy tonight ... not sure whats up with that, but then again usually pics are earlier in the day, so maybe they’re just tired like Momma.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 27, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Sorry for the late update - just got home from the ER ... hubby has been in increasing pain for 2 weeks and today for his 3rd trip to the dr they sent him to the ER finally.
> 
> Girls looking ok, #1 drank water, ppms up a touch, and ph back to 6.0. She has a touch more of the orange spots, but not as bad as before (yet) #2 drank some more, ppms down a touch and ph back to 6.1. I’ll add water and adjust ph in the morning ... here are some pics of the ladies. Both look a bit droopy tonight ... not sure whats up with that, but then again usually pics are earlier in the day, so maybe they’re just tired like Momma.
> 
> ...


they will droop right before lights out...


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 27, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Sorry for the late update - just got home from the ER ... hubby has been in increasing pain for 2 weeks and today for his 3rd trip to the dr they sent him to the ER finally.
> 
> Girls looking ok, #1 drank water, ppms up a touch, and ph back to 6.0. She has a touch more of the orange spots, but not as bad as before (yet) #2 drank some more, ppms down a touch and ph back to 6.1. I’ll add water and adjust ph in the morning ... here are some pics of the ladies. Both look a bit droopy tonight ... not sure whats up with that, but then again usually pics are earlier in the day, so maybe they’re just tired like Momma.
> 
> ...


what is wrong with the hubby?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 28, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> they will droop right before lights out...


Ok, was worried I hit a new bump in the road.




Wisher2 said:


> what is wrong with the hubby?


MRI showed bone spurs in his neck pressing on nerves ... the likrly cause for the shooting pain in his left hip, numbness from the hip to the knee, and the problems he’s having from his right shoilder all the way down into his fingers.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 28, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok, was worried I hit a new bump in the road.
> 
> 
> 
> MRI showed bone spurs in his neck pressing on nerves ... the likrly cause for the shooting pain in his left hip, numbness from the hip to the knee, and the problems he’s having from his right shoilder all the way down into his fingers.


I just wrnt thru all this. No surgery. MRI has proved to br bullshit... I had the injections to numb the pain WHILE i started working out.. Its now beleived that almost all back pain is caused by out of balance muscles pulling on the vertebrae's. I will post the articles tonight for you to read.... Sciatica is no joke! Pain full... And the pain and fingers locking up... Yep been there...


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 28, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok, was worried I hit a new bump in the road.
> 
> 
> 
> MRI showed bone spurs in his neck pressing on nerves ... the likrly cause for the shooting pain in his left hip, numbness from the hip to the knee, and the problems he’s having from his right shoilder all the way down into his fingers.


my father just went through this surgery....they removed the spurs that was pinching his nerve....now he feels perfect
I have the same but not as severe


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 28, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> my father just went through this surgery....they removed the spurs that was pinching his nerve....now he feels perfect
> I have the same but not as severe


Yep surgery is still needed for a small percentage... But what the studies show was frightening... Getting a back surgery when u dont need one!!! It happens... Alot.
Scary..


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 28, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Yep surgery is still needed for a small percentage... But what the studies show was frightening... Getting a back surgery when u dont need one!!! It happens... Alot.
> Scary..


for this type I believe my pops had 
laparoscopic made a super small incision and then removed the spurs that were pinching his nerve
I dont think there is any other way to get rid of spurs


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 28, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> for this type I believe my pops had
> laparoscopic made a super small incision and then removed the spurs that were pinching his nerve
> I dont think there is any other way to get rid of spurs


I dont even know.. As much as I know, there is 100 thousand times what i don't.. 
Learning is fun now ...
Ha ha..
Better curriculum


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh fricking yay ... looks like 2 separate surgeries - one in his neck where the bone has grown out and is pressing on the nerve ... the dr said the other sounds like a herniated disk (which is what my first surgery was for) ... so we’re having more xrays and MRI’s done now from the dr we just saw and ANOTHER cat scan and dr’s appt tomorrow


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 29, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Oh fricking yay ... looks like 2 separate surgeries - one in his neck where the bone has grown out and is pressing on the nerve ... the dr said the other sounds like a herniated disk (which is what my first surgery was for) ... so we’re having more xrays and MRI’s done now from the dr we just saw and ANOTHER cat scan and dr’s appt tomorrow


I am def not a dr but I do know this

bone spurs....gotta be removed...def if pinching a nerve
herniated disk
IMO....diet and exercise strengthening the muscles around the disk....including abs, chest and shoulders
IMO
sounds like he def needs some cannabis


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 29, 2018)

We have to wait to see what the MRI shows in his lower back ... herniated disk is only one of the possibilities ... just got done with the xray and mri and its over for the cat scan tomorrow and then back to the dr for diagnosis I suppose


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 29, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> We have to wait to see what the MRI shows in his lower back ... herniated disk is only one of the possibilities ... just got done with the xray and mri and its over for the cat scan tomorrow and then back to the dr for diagnosis I suppose


Well wishing for a speedy recovery for him and for the family...
Im not scared of nothing in this world but losing my physical ability...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 29, 2018)

You know wisher, I can't remember if i ever removed fan leafs on the top 2 nodes of a clone. 
Im almost nervous lol...
im thinking that remove them 2 top fans, and hope for a quick rush to the top, but im still looking at 10 days min before flip.. I didn't like the effect that trimming them fans at flip had. It did make for an even canopy, but to crowded of a canopy can be a negative too..

Decisions decisions...
I under fed them last week because i was playing it safe, and they bitched a little last couple days but i raised the ppm, and I even gave them a little calimag 
They look pretty good today...


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 29, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> You know wisher, I can't remember if i ever removed fan leafs on the top 2 nodes of a clone.
> Im almost nervous lol...
> im thinking that remove them 2 top fans, and hope for a quick rush to the top, but im still looking at 10 days min before flip.. I didn't like the effect that trimming them fans at flip had. It did make for an even canopy, but to crowded of a canopy can be a negative too..
> 
> ...


day 1 transplant


7 days later flip
with fan leaf tech
 

I vote for fan tech if you got 10 days


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 29, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> day 1 transplant
> View attachment 4113807
> 
> 7 days later flip
> ...


filled your little box out nicely!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 29, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4113815


Yeah I would def pop the fans now
in 10 days should be completely even


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 29, 2018)

I got fan leaves coming out the ears on #2


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 29, 2018)

I cut all mine off..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 29, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4113870 I cut all mine off..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 29, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


>


But watch these next 10 days tho... I will go from one apical cola to many top colas...And I double my yield every cola I get up there


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 29, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> But watch these next 10 days tho... I will go from one apical cola to many top colas...And I double my yield every cola I get up there


Did you top them?


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 30, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Did you top them?


no
what he does to the main cola
he pulls the fan leaves off....he lets it grow but strips it down
that slows the cola and then all the side branches shoot to the top
creating a hedge


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 30, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> no
> what he does it the main cola
> he pulls the fan leaves off....he lets it grow but strip it down
> that slows the cola and then all the side branches shoot to the top
> creating a hedge


Interesting


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 30, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Interesting


I do the same
that is why I have little bushes


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 30, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Interesting


Tthat was what i was gonna show you to do.. But we didnt get a good enough start. Autos are tricky because of there fast growing period...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 30, 2018)

Well gents, I’ll have to deal with the babies tomorrow ... found out today that not only does he have the bone spur in his neck, but he also has a herniated disc in his lower back. And on top of that they are putting him in for emergency surgery on Monday for the cervical fusion - then when we were getting the preanesthesia testing, they called us and told us he is to check into the ER on SUNDAY. OMFG ... this is happening so fast our heads are swimming.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 30, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Well gents, I’ll have to deal with the babies tomorrow ... found out today that not only does he have the bone spur in his neck, but he also has a herniated disc in his lower back. And on top of that they are putting him in for emergency surgery on Monday for the cervical fusion - then when we were getting the preanesthesia testing, they called us and told us he is to check into the ER on SUNDAY. OMFG ... this is happening so fast our heads are swimming.


Wow that is crazy! Why the rush? Why is it so life threatening that it needs done asap? Im confused? I mean I get the pain part, but why are the dr's rushing this thru?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 30, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Wow that is crazy! Why the rush? Why is it so life threatening that it needs done asap? Im confused? I mean I get the pain part, but why are the dr's rushing this thru?


Because the nerve is 90% pinched off and the degree and the speed that the symptoms are progressing has all of the doctors worried (from his regular doctor all the way to the neurosurgeon) very much that the nerve damage is progressing past the point of no return. I mean, he cant even make a peace sign with his right hand, let alone write, use a knife, or open a door  ... frankly we’re both astounded


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 30, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Because the nerve is 90% pinched off and the degree and the speed that the symptoms are progressing has all of the doctors worried (from his regular doctor all the way to the neurosurgeon) very much that the nerve damage is progressing past the point of no return. I mean, he cant even make a peace sign with his right hand, let alone write, use a knife, or open a door  ... frankly we’re both astounded


but he needs a spinal fusion?
dont they just need to remove the spurs to aleviate the pinched nerve?
I will put him in my prayers


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 30, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> but he needs a spinal fusion?
> dont they just need to remove the spurs to aleviate the pinched nerve?
> I will put him in my prayers


He’s already had 2 cervical fusions in his neck; the problem is that the disc below the existing fusion is degenerating rapidly and the one above has the spurs; the one above is also causing additional issues, so both those discs need to come out and then the vertebrae will fused to the existing fusion. Trust me, he is not happy about it, but he also can’t doesnt want to risk permanent loss of the dominant hand ... not to mention the pain in his shoulder and the weakness in his hand.

Thanks for the prayers ... though right now I could use one *big fat doobage*! My knee and back are killing me, plus my rotator cuff has been acting up - and I dont have time to deal with that right now.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 30, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> He’s already had 2 cervical fusions in his neck; the problem is that the disc below the existing fusion is degenerating rapidly and the one above has the spurs; the one above is also causing additional issues, so both those discs need to come out and then the vertebrae will fused to the existing fusion. Trust me, he is not happy about it, but he also can’t doesnt want to risk permanent loss of the dominant hand ... not to mention the pain in his shoulder and the weakness in his hand.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers ... though right now I could use one *big fat doobage*! My knee and back are killing me, plus my rotator cuff has been acting up - and I dont have time to deal with that right now.


in my prayers!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 30, 2018)

Man the girls looked good tonight... They really liked that increase in ppm... running 450 ppm to 600 ppm... The Uc has the slightly bigger apical stems and look slightly more robust... The E+F is holding its own tho...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2018)

Did you guys and gals ever see Scottyballs' hydro farm grows?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 30, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Did you guys and gals ever see Scottyballs' hydro farm grows?


Well we called it KISS
=
KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID

LOL
I check it out!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 30, 2018)

Was a good tutorial..


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 30, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Was a good tutorial..


bout what we have been teaching for a while huh


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 30, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> bout what we have been teaching for a while huh


Yep.. 
They even used the fan leaf removal in regards to slowing down run away tops..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 31, 2018)

Oh yay - I have to move my grow tent today into the spare bedroom ... which means I have to empty out a hutch that is in there first so I can put the tent where the hutch is now. Doing this so if we have anyone in the family visiting hubby when he he comes home from the hospital I can close the spare bedroom door and no one will be the wiser. Also, less noise for him so he can rest better. But what a p.i.t.a. ...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 31, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Oh yay - I have to move my grow tent today into the spare bedroom ... which means I have to empty out a hutch that is in there first so I can put the tent where the hutch is now. Doing this so if we have anyone in the family visiting hubby when he he comes home from the hospital I can close the spare bedroom door and no one will be the wiser. Also, less noise for him so he can rest better. But what a p.i.t.a. ...


Was good thinking tho.. U be happy and more relaxed after its done...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 31, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Was good thinking tho.. U be happy and more relaxed after its done...


True dat!


----------



## Wisher2 (Mar 31, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> True dat!


how did everything go
how is the hubby


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 1, 2018)

Grow tent all moved - happy with the little changes that came from it (bit of rewiring and moved the airpump to inside the tent and hanging from a ratchet strap). Howwver, I did notice that the white cover on my carbon filter is really gray - do I have to replace that? Wash it? Anything? Girls looking good - tomorrow they will both get fresh nute solution. About 750ppm you think?

We’ll be checking hubby into the hospital some time today before noon ... he’s sore as hell even with pain meds on board. Of course, he also insisted on helping his buddy out with their boat today claiming he’ll have 6 weks that he can’t do anything and that he wanted to do something before he couldnt. I even helped a bit today getting the name on the back of the boat. Here’s how she’s looking: https://downeastboatforum.com/threads/new-to-us-morton-hersloff-31.21778/page-2)


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Grow tent all moved - happy with the little changes that came from it (bit of rewiring and moved the airpump to inside the tent and hanging from a ratchet strap). Howwver, I did notice that the white cover on my carbon filter is really gray - do I have to replace that? Wash it? Anything? Girls looking good - tomorrow they will both get fresh nute solution. About 750ppm you think?
> 
> We’ll be checking hubby into the hospital some time today before noon ... he’s sore as hell even with pain meds on board. Of course, he also insisted on helping his buddy out with their boat today claiming he’ll have 6 weks that he can’t do anything and that he wanted to do something before he couldnt. I even helped a bit today getting the name on the back of the boat. Here’s how she’s looking: https://downeastboatforum.com/threads/new-to-us-morton-hersloff-31.21778/page-2)


only bump the ppms if they need it
if the ppms drop as the water goes down then yes
if the ppm stay as the water goes down then you are in the sweet spot


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> only bump the ppms if they need it
> if the ppms drop as the water goes down then yes
> if the ppm stay as the water goes down then you are in the sweet spot


Exactly...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> only bump the ppms if they need it
> if the ppms drop as the water goes down then yes
> if the ppm stay as the water goes down then you are in the sweet spot


I knew you would love this wisher.... 
I like upchurch... But im a redneck...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2168581243395510


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I knew you would love this wisher....
> I like upchurch... But im a redneck...
> 
> 
> ...


bahahaha
yeah I love those guys


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey gents! Quick question ... when do I switch from CNS grow to CNS ripe?

Sorry I’ve been a bit out of touch - all this stuff going on is crazy!


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hey gents! Quick question ... when do I switch from CNS grow to CNS ripe?
> 
> Sorry I’ve been a bit out of touch - all this stuff going on is crazy!


around 4th week of flower
so count 28days from the time you saw those little hairs
that should be when you switch


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## tatonka (Apr 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ive thought about trying the Kratky method with weed
> 
> No stones ,no change, one res with top ups if necessary


I'm doing it.


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 3, 2018)

@cjsbabygirl313 
how are things?
everything going ok


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey @Wisher2 ... its been a LOOOONG three days ... poor hubby didnt get out of recovery last night until after 8pm (4 hours in the PACU) and he had a rough night ... as did I. I still havent slept.

Took a peek at the girls the other day ... #2 is doing quite well at 600ppm ... i think #1 needs a fresh nute solution ... the orange spots are back and my assumption is she has gone thru the calcium (#2 is fine without extra). Haven't had a chance to do my readings the last 2 days so hopefully tomorrow once I get hubby home and settled.


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 3, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hey @Wisher2 ... its been a LOOOONG three days ... poor hubby didnt get out of recovery last night until after 8pm (4 hours in the PACU) and he had a rough night ... as did I. I still havent slept.
> 
> Took a peek at the girls the other day ... #2 is doing quite well at 600ppm ... i think #1 needs a fresh nute solution ... the orange spots are back and my assumption is she has gone thru the calcium (#2 is fine without extra). Haven't had a chance to do my readings the last 2 days so hopefully tomorrow once I get hubby home and settled.


hope all goes well with the fam


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 3, 2018)

Sorry, ive watched over thread, but have been preoccupied with my daughters.
Girls!!! OMG...
Thats all im saying!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 3, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> hope all goes well with the fam


Thanks man ... its just gonna be a long 6-12 weeks, though my girls should be ready at some point in there!



Homie Da Clown said:


> Sorry, ive watched over thread, but have been preoccupied with my daughters.
> Girls!!! OMG...
> Thats all im saying!


No worries  ... lol, how old are your daughters


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 3, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Thanks man ... its just gonna be a long 6-12 weeks, though my girls should be ready at some point in there!
> 
> 
> No worries  ... lol, how old are your daughters


25, 23, 21, 14


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 4, 2018)

What is going on everybody
hope all is well


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 4, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> What is going on everybody
> hope all is well
> View attachment 4116956 View attachment 4116957


Im good... Plants look good.. We still get freezing rain and snow last week


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 4, 2018)

But its night nigjt time... I catch up with u tomm


----------



## tatonka (Apr 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I agree man ive come full circle with hydro
> Starting with coco for a few years dtw.
> Then dwc, lowpressure aero/nft, areo dwc hybrid,
> Now rdwc
> ...


Go kratky


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 5, 2018)

I mulled over the kratcky idea

It was more just something i say when peeps bring up DO levels haha
But i do want to use it for veggies this year outdoors.

Also im building.my new setup soon and will incorporate some fun ideas


----------



## tatonka (Apr 5, 2018)

I will be rocking kratky veggies too. I am looking forward to you gardening.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 5, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Go kratkyView attachment 4117301


Ive never quite seen a setup like that... 
I'm not for sure what to think or say...
How much you harvest like that? Off what is it 2 plants?


----------



## tatonka (Apr 5, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Ive never quite seen a setup like that...
> I'm not for sure what to think or say...
> How much you harvest like that? Off what is it 2 plants?


2 to 3 pounds per plant.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 5, 2018)

tatonka said:


> 2 to 3 pounds per plant.


What ???? I see you been here since 2010 so I'm gonna stick around to see this! Please post up pre-harvest pics when you get them..


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 5, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> What ???? I see you been here since 2010 so I'm gonna stick around to see this! Please post up pre-harvest pics when you get them..


trying to figure out how it is kratky
looks to be in an air pot sitting on a tote


----------



## tatonka (Apr 5, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> trying to figure out how it is kratky
> looks to be in an air pot sitting on a tote


No stones, no chiller.
Air pot with coco and permits. Wash the fucking coco.
Net cup
Tote


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 5, 2018)

tatonka said:


> No stones, no chiller.
> Air pot with coco and permits. Wash the fucking coco.
> Net cup
> Tote


who washes the coco?
really cool thoughtfull hybrid setup
not Kratky but really super cool none the less
more of a SIPS to me
Kratky uses H2O strictly as the media


----------



## tatonka (Apr 6, 2018)

Tomatoe/tomato

https://www.epicgardening.com/the-kratky-method/

I do believe we are both right


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 6, 2018)

It really is a sips method.. I used that on my mothers back in the day..
Before i learned that dtw is about as good as it can get....
$3k ago....

What lights are those you got surrounding them?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 6, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Thanks man ... its just gonna be a long 6-12 weeks, though my girls should be ready at some point in there!
> 
> 
> No worries  ... lol, how old are your daughters


How are u and the hubby holding up? Hoping for some smooth sailing for you...
Pun intended...
Little Captain's humor...


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 6, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> It really is a sips method.. I used that on my mothers back in the day..
> Before i learned that dtw is about as good as it can get....
> $3k ago....
> 
> What lights are those you got surrounding them?


exactly but wasnt gonna say anything
since he seems a little edgy and adamant that Kratky is what he is doing


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 6, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> How are u and the hubby holding up? Hoping for some smooth sailing for you...
> Pun intended...
> Little Captain's humor...


We’re getting by ... he’s still in a lot of pain - obviously - but he’s dealing wih it. Seems to be in a LITTLE better spirits today ... though he is totally pissed he’s basically going to miss fishing season cuz the dr now is saying 6-13 weeks to recover.

I’m dead on my feet. My girls will be getting some much needed attention tomorrow!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 6, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> We’re getting by ... he’s still in a lot of pain - obviously - but he’s dealing wih it. Seems to be in a LITTLE better spirits today ... though he is totally pissed he’s basically going to miss fishing season cuz the dr now is saying 6-13 weeks to recover.
> 
> I’m dead on my feet. My girls will be getting some much needed attention tomorrow!


looking forward to some pics of the girls,, hope they are doing good..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 7, 2018)

Finally tended to Audrey2 (lol) tonight. She had bad leaves (from the past few days of neglect) trimmed off ... did some additional lst to open up the bud sites a bit more ... and gave her a full water change and took her ppms up to 730-ish. She’s looking good.


 

I’ll tend to #1 tomorrow - gotta deal with the water situation first - while dealing with a very unhappy hubby.


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 7, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Finally tended to Audrey2 (lol) tonight. She had bad leaves (from the past few days of neglect) trimmed off ... did some additional lst to open up the bud sites a bit more ... and gave her a full water change and took her ppms up to 730-ish. She’s looking good.
> 
> View attachment 4118522
> View attachment 4118523 View attachment 4118525
> ...


I would also say lower the light down now to about 14" from top of canopy


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 7, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Finally tended to Audrey2 (lol) tonight. She had bad leaves (from the past few days of neglect) trimmed off ... did some additional lst to open up the bud sites a bit more ... and gave her a full water change and took her ppms up to 730-ish. She’s looking good.
> 
> View attachment 4118522
> View attachment 4118523 View attachment 4118525
> ...


Looking good.. Be careful with the ppm...
I see some scorched tips.. Plus as it begins to make flowers its npk changes...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 7, 2018)

Some Root porn


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 7, 2018)

Flipped last night.. 
Tonights day 1 flower


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 7, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I would also say lower the light down now to about 14" from top of canopy


Will do 



Homie Da Clown said:


> Looking good.. Be careful with the ppm...
> I see some scorched tips.. Plus as it begins to make flowers its npk changes...


Got ya ... those tiny tips have been like that for many weeks, but if I see signs of nute burn due to ppm being too high, should I simply dilute the water down some to bring the ppms down?

Also guys - in a few weeks when I switch over to the CNS Ripe, do I keep the ppms at the same level?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 7, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4118575 Some Root porn


Sweet!

I did peek at the roots for #1 and they’re not doing so hot ... saw some growth, but also noticed two really dark brown areas in the tangled mass. Also wondering if maybe the pump is running too stong and causing the roots to tangle so badly.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 8, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Will do
> 
> 
> Got ya ... those tiny tips have been like that for many weeks, but if I see signs of nute burn due to ppm being too high, should I simply dilute the water down some to bring the ppms down?
> ...


Ya just dilute with RO water...
Ans as for ripe 650 to 750 shold be good.. 
Remember tho that environmental factors and light intensity play a role in what ppm they should have..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 8, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I did peek at the roots for #1 and they’re not doing so hot ... saw some growth, but also noticed two really dark brown areas in the tangled mass. Also wondering if maybe the pump is running too stong and causing the roots to tangle so badly.


Using +life you should have pearly white roots... I dont think the pump is hurting it but i have heard ppl discuss that.. However i havent experienced that ever so no personal knowledge.....


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 8, 2018)

Getting ready to convert the light timer and all light ballast over to 220...
This will make me feel comfortable when i got 4000 watts zipping thru there...
8 ga at 220 should have me under 15 amps for 4000 watts..
50 amp breaker should allow for expansion...


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 9, 2018)

@cjsbabygirl313
hope all is going well with your hubby and plants


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey @Wisher2 ... I’ll say this much - it could be going a LOT better. His pain is worse instead of better, neither of us is sleeping and damnit if 750ppms wasnt too strong for my girl - noticed nute burn today so looks as if I have to dilute water tonight.

F M L


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2018)

I also like taking off any leaves once they identified a problem or wilt due to late watering.
This makes it easy to see if the plant is getting better rather than the confusion in trying to remember which damage is old and which is new.
Once you get your plant dialed in, you rarely have to remove any leaves unless they are blocking the light from hitting a flower.

750ppms isn't that much, but it could be if you came from a much lower level like say 350 or whatever.


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hey @Wisher2 ... I’ll say this much - it could be going a LOT better. His pain is worse instead of better, neither of us is sleeping and damnit if 750ppms wasnt too strong for my girl - noticed nute burn today so looks as if I have to dilute water tonight.
> 
> F M L


I would drop it down to 650


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 10, 2018)

well I hope your husband recovers


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 10, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I would drop it down to 650


agreed...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 12, 2018)

Checking in.. 
How is everyone?
Updates????
Cj baby girl?

Wish brother,,, you find us a pheno for the fall run yet?

Im really happy with the ebb and flow so far... 
I mean all 3 are humming along.. I raised the ppm last night. We see how they took to it tonight..
Got it around 650 in the E +F.. About 450 ppm in the Uc and the WF. Prob gonna raise it to 550..
Day 8 of flower...
I grab some pics tonight..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 12, 2018)

I’ll try to get you guys an update tonight .... I’m just swamped with teleworking, taking care of hubby the 4 dogs me and the house, and TRYING to get sleep whenever I can. I hate cat naps thoughout the day and night, they dont equate to frigging squat!


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 12, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Checking in..
> How is everyone?
> Updates????
> Cj baby girl?
> ...


I think I found something...we are gonna have to wait and see

it is very og like in structure but smells like blueberry funk
super dark leaves and the typical og leaf structure

I am around day 20 into flower
all the rest of the phenos are really lagging behind meaning they are very Sativa in flower
like not really flowering yet....super slow
but they have a very indica structure...we will see
probably a super long flower time
but this OG looking one is very into flower and ballin up...will get a pic tonight


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 12, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I think I found something...we are gonna have to wait and see
> 
> it is very og like in structure but smells like blueberry funk
> super dark leaves and the typical og leaf structure
> ...


Sounds like a keeper! I like blueberrry funk! I also like dark leaves, almost purplish black.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 12, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I’ll try to get you guys an update tonight .... I’m just swamped with teleworking, taking care of hubby the 4 dogs me and the house, and TRYING to get sleep whenever I can. I hate cat naps thoughout the day and night, they dont equate to frigging squat!


Im with u on that!!!
Hope it gets a little easier soon..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 12, 2018)

Waterfarms...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 12, 2018)

Ebb and Flow system..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 12, 2018)

UC6 Under Current system..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 12, 2018)

The room....


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 12, 2018)

This is the OG blueberry funk
 

here is a side by side of the 2 different phenos
Sativa on the left
OG on the right
 

Very Sativaish


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 13, 2018)

It almosy looks like the sativa is a lighter green...


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 13, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> It almosy looks like the sativa is a lighter green...


In 6500k
the blue funk is super dark and the other is a slime/lime green
same feed and everything
same lot of beans same mom and dad
but this 1 came out way different than the rest
pretty excited


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 13, 2018)

Yay! Finally got time to give the girls some much needed attention. Today hubby has had a really good day and even managed a decent night of sleep - which has been a blessing for me!

Both girls got fresh solution, trimming of burned leaves from extremely low water in #1 and too strong of water in #2, and a bit of time out of the tent which got hot today because we got some really nice temps and just cant stand to turn on the AC yet. They both got fresh solutions at just a touch over 600ppms - didn't need to ph the water which landed at 5.6 on its own.

#1 really isnt getting much taller but jeez loiuse is she DENSE ... #2 on th other hand is growing in every direction. And on both, the bud sites are getting sticky and oh so yummy stinky!!!

Here are some pics from this afternoon

#1
 
 
 


#2
 
 
 

Family photo!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 13, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yay! Finally got time to give the girls some much needed attention. Today hubby has had a really good day and even managed a decent night of sleep - which has been a blessing for me!
> 
> Both girls got fresh solution, trimming of burned leaves from extremely low water in #1 and too strong of water in #2, and a bit of time out of the tent which got hot today because we got some really nice temps and just cant stand to turn on the AC yet. They both got fresh solutions at just a touch over 600ppms - didn't need to ph the water which landed at 5.6 on its own.
> 
> ...


Well next time make them both look like Number 2 lol...
Ha ha..
Not bad for a first run..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 13, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Well next time make them both look like Number 2 lol...
> Ha ha..
> Not bad for a first run..


Lol thanks  Realized today that my plants are 56 days old, and 19 days into flower ... and supposedly only about 30 days left til chop time (though I wouldnt be surprised to need an extra 2 weeks).


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 13, 2018)

These plants are growing like cray cray.. I raised the ppm on all them. Then all of a sudden we got hot humid temps outside and Its got my room up to 85 when the dehuey is on, which is every 5 mins, with this humidity outside.. Where the snow go??? Come back snow, I love you!!! I need a groom in the mountains and a beach house in Miami, and a plane to get between them! 
I might have to kick the lights down for the evening.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 13, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> These plants are growing like cray cray.. I raised the ppm on all them. Then all of a sudden we got hot humid temps outside and Its got my room up to 85 when the dehuey is on, which is every 5 mins, with this humidity outside.. Where the snow go??? Come back snow, I love you!!! I need a groom in the mountains and a beach house in Miami, and a plane to get between them!
> I might have to kick the lights down for the evening.


My poor tent today got up to 88 - that’s when I took the gals out, gave them fresh water and cooler air until the temps dropped in that room - which is hard because that’s the side of he house that gets all afternoon and evening sun


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 13, 2018)

@cjsbabygirl313 
for plant #1
I would snip all the large leaves off 
anything that has shitty leaves and all leaves with large stems
open it up a bit
#2 lookin pretty good


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 14, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> @cjsbabygirl313
> for plant #1
> I would snip all the large leaves off
> anything that has shitty leaves and all leaves with large stems
> ...


@Wisher2 ... sounds like a plan - I’ll do that!

You and @Homie Da Clown have been so very helpful thru this first grow - couldn’t have done it without you guys!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Wisher2 ... sounds like a plan - I’ll do that!
> 
> You and @Homie Da Clown have been so very helpful thru this first grow - couldn’t have done it without you guys!


your very welcome...


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @Wisher2 ... sounds like a plan - I’ll do that!
> 
> You and @Homie Da Clown have been so very helpful thru this first grow - couldn’t have done it without you guys!


no problem
this is what we do


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2018)

I had trouble with my equipment in the grow area making it too hot. That is why I stopped growing indoors. I am going to build a grow lab out back when I get the screen room finished.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 14, 2018)

Mohican said:


> I had trouble with my equipment in the grow area making it too hot. That is why I stopped growing indoors. I am going to build a grow lab out back when I get the screen room finished.


what you do, is get you a great run in this summer outside, and utilize some funds from that to build a cob led from like Rapid LED 300 watt diy...
Then make that indoor run, pay for another 300 watt DIY Led light... with 600 watts you can pull 2 out of a 5x5 tent/Area with 0 temp issues. Route your furnace intake to pull from grow room with carbon filter on Groom side, and take the Intake that came off intake vent upstairs and route that to groom with a hepa filter on groom side.. Get the antimicrobial/ mold resistant 4H Hepa filter... Now what ever temp the house is, the groom is.. I find 68 to 72 degrees to be perfect for them and Me. And I keep the RH at 45 to 50% thru out the house. You can run the fan on your furnace with out even turning the heat/Ac just to keep it circulating at night with windows open thru out the house. If it gets to hot then you flip on central Air, and it cools the house and the groom back down to under 72* This is the way you should run when not sealed/utilizing C02. Let the house thermostat control the room, and your house..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 14, 2018)

So I took the #1 out tonight so I could remove more of those bad leaves (weren’t too many thankfully), remove the bigger fan leaves, and try to open her up a bit. She is so unbelievably dense that I can’t get IN there to do any type of training. I mean virtually every stem has little buds all the way along the stem. Here’s what I mean:


And the main cola - wow:


This girl may be short, but I’m just amazed at the density. Granted she may not end up producing much, but it looks like what she is going to give me should be scrumptious anyway!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> So I took the #1 out tonight so I could remove more of those bad leaves (weren’t too many thankfully), remove the bigger fan leaves, and try to open her up a bit. She is so unbelievably dense that I can’t get IN there to do any type of training. I mean virtually every stem has little buds all the way along the stem. Here’s what I mean:
> View attachment 4122280
> 
> And the main cola - wow:
> ...


result of stem rot around the crown... but you got her to pull thru somewhat


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 14, 2018)

Well, hubby figured out why my tent was so damned hot the last two days ... that frigging carbon filter is shot ... not the pre-filter, but the actual carbon part ... there was no air what-so-ever coming thru ... so we just hooked the ductline up to the exhaust fan and WHOOSH, plenty of air ... then stuck the duct right out the window. Now lets hope that does the trick!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Well, hubby figured out why my tent was so damned hot the last two days ... that frigging carbon filter is shot ... not the pre-filter, but the actual carbon part ... there was no air what-so-ever coming thru ... so we just hooked the ductline up to the exhaust fan and WHOOSH, plenty of air ... then stuck the duct right out the window. Now lets hope that does the trick!


Well it will work but you have no smell stopper now.. I shot mine out the window one night and my neighbors were talking bout that for weeks! They thought it was a house down about 4 houses where some new rowdy looking bunch moved in.. I got my problem fixed and sweated it out for a few days.. Man it had me so paranoid! My cabin filter works great and I have had it over 2 years and have used it non stop... a 6" in a 12x12 room at that! 
If no air was coming thru then something else is up.. 
You had it filter to fan to duct out of tent right? Or did you have fan to duct to outside tent to filter?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 14, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Well it will work but you have no smell stopper now.. I shot mine out the window one night and my neighbors were talking bout that for weeks! They thought it was a house down about 4 houses where some new rowdy looking bunch moved in.. I got my problem fixed and sweated it out for a few days.. Man it had me so paranoid! My cabin filter works great and I have had it over 2 years and have used it non stop... a 6" in a 12x12 room at that!
> If no air was coming thru then something else is up..
> You had it filter to fan to duct out of tent right? Or did you have fan to duct to outside tent to filter?


Filter—>duct—>fan—>duct—> out of the tent

Hubby said he’ll run the duct thru the ceiling into the attic ... maybe his buddy can help us with that next weekend when he comes down (it will be part of the price he has to pay for me giving him some smoke at the end ... that and he’s gonna help me trim at chop time!)


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Filter—>duct—>fan—>duct—> out of the tent
> 
> Hubby said he’ll run the duct thru the ceiling into the attic ... maybe his buddy can help us with that next weekend when he comes down (it will be part of the price he has to pay for me giving him some smoke at the end ... that and he’s gonna help me trim at chop time!)


Well that should be fine. How big is your fan and filter?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 14, 2018)

Vivosun 203 CFM 4" Inline Duct Fan with 4" carbon filter


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 15, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Vivosun 203 CFM 4" Inline Duct Fan with 4" carbon filter


I would get a bigger exhaust fan..440 cfm


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 15, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I would get a bigger exhaust fan..440 cfm


Really? The tent is so small which is why I sent back the 6” fan and filter. Btw, tent twmps are down to 72 ... thank goodness!!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 15, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Really? The tent is so small which is why I sent back the 6” fan and filter. Btw, tent twmps are down to 72 ... thank goodness!!!


well after it pulls thru the prefilter and carbon filter, plus 4" ducting, it only has about 2/3 of its cfm left... And in this case, i would Tim the Toolman and go bigger... what is the baddest 4" fan you can find? Use that.. then you can move than 203 as a intake fan hooked to duct to window.. Now it will pull air from outside right into tent, then thru filter and back out of tent, and back out the window.. You can put that intake fan on a temp controller and it will come on and go off as the temp tells it too..... That is how you run a tent on auto....


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hmmmm - sounds like a plan


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 15, 2018)

this temp controller...
https://www.amazon.com/Inkbird-Itc-308-Temperature-Controller-Thermostat/dp/B011296704/ref=pd_sbs_79_3?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B011296704&pd_rd_r=2YP0Q8JJE748K7AJ3FK5&pd_rd_w=cTJGb&pd_rd_wg=piUEB&psc=1&refRID=2YP0Q8JJE748K7AJ3FK5








This exhaust fan..
Which is 6" 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DXYMJ94/ref=sxr_rr_xsim_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=3513574162&pd_rd_wg=Uowrj&pf_rd_r=JNB339RAX7591ZKGE5A6&pf_rd_s=desktop-rhs-carousels&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B01DXYMJ94&pd_rd_w=5QIwy&pf_rd_i=exhaust+fan&pd_rd_r=5795d800-19bb-429c-9256-70b55414e13c&ie=UTF8&qid=1523816207&sr=1&th=1









and this 4" to 6" adapter for filter to adapter, then 6 inch duct out tent and out window.. 
You can use your 4" duct with your intake, so your not buying double...

https://www.amazon.com/Duct-Reducer-Ductwork-Heating-Duct-Air-Duct-Ventilation-Fittings/dp/B00B79OAOK


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 16, 2018)

Dang think the site was down all day...


----------



## McStrats (Apr 17, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> well after it pulls thru the prefilter and carbon filter, plus 4" ducting, it only has about 2/3 of its cfm left... And in this case, i would Tim the Toolman and go bigger... what is the baddest 4" fan you can find? Use that.. then you can move than 203 as a intake fan hooked to duct to window.. Now it will pull air from outside right into tent, then thru filter and back out of tent, and back out the window.. You can put that intake fan on a temp controller and it will come on and go off as the temp tells it too..... That is how you run a tent on auto....



I'm a novice grower but I design odor control systems for many industries like plastic extrusion vents where the odors and VOC's are pretty high. Working out your carbon filtration is really just a matter of doing some math. Hopefully some of you will find this useful.

For carbon to work properly the smelly air needs a certain amount of "dwell time" in the carbon. I see a lot of people use fan systems that are too poweful and the air gets pulled too quickly through the carbon. 

To work out your cfm needed for 10 air changes per hour you multiply your fan systems cfm x 60 and divide by the volume of the space. For example...if a 4" cent' fan has a cfm rating of 187cfm and your space is 6' x 8' x 8' then 187x60=11,200/384 = 29.1 ach.

So..a 4" fan that does 187 cfm running on full speed with an line carbon filter is pulling too fast and the air is not getting adequate "dwell time"...but that same fan running at 1/2 or 1/3 speed is going to be much more effective.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 17, 2018)

McStrats said:


> I'm a novice grower but I design odor control systems for many industries like plastic extrusion vents where the odors and VOC's are pretty high. Working out your carbon filtration is really just a matter of doing some math. Hopefully some of you will find this useful.
> 
> For carbon to work properly the smelly air needs a certain amount of "dwell time" in the carbon. I see a lot of people use fan systems that are too poweful and the air gets pulled too quickly through the carbon.
> 
> ...


So, given my tent, fan, and filter specs (page 1) would my fan and filter combo do best on maybe 1/2 speed?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 17, 2018)

McStrats said:


> I'm a novice grower but I design odor control systems for many industries like plastic extrusion vents where the odors and VOC's are pretty high. Working out your carbon filtration is really just a matter of doing some math. Hopefully some of you will find this useful.
> 
> For carbon to work properly the smelly air needs a certain amount of "dwell time" in the carbon. I see a lot of people use fan systems that are too poweful and the air gets pulled too quickly through the carbon.
> 
> ...


Very true... But the fan is already used to remove rh and high temps from the lights.. Plus the snakey flex ducting... 
Ive ran 3 diff fans on my carbon filter and never could tell an iota of difference... If however you were using these in a huge grow room that math would absolutely be invaluable.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 17, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> So, given my tent, fan, and filter specs (page 1) would my fan and filter combo do best on maybe 1/2 speed?


Its not the smell that is your problem.. Its the h8gh temps and the only thing that changes that is air flow... More power...
2 plants in a lil tent wont utilze that carbon filter enuf that 200 and 350 cfm is gonna make a difference.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 17, 2018)

Im just happy that since I took out the non-working carbon filter temps are GREAT ... 66-68 at night and 70-72 during the day - and that’s helping keep those res temps down too!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 17, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Im just happy that since I took out the non-working carbon filter temps are GREAT ... 66-68 at night and 70-72 during the day - and that’s helping keep those res temps down too!


Ya from what I could tell you live kinda remote and you prob be all right from 2 lil autos and smell...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey @Wisher2 TOPH420 is gonna build a DTW and I told him I would ask you what your new one was made out of.....
Here he is....
http://buducate.com/forums/index.php?conversations/dtw.8/


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2018)

I remember when I was drying in the back of the house and I would come home from work and walk in and Bamb the smell of skunks and blueberries. I was very paranoid to answer the front door


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Hey @Wisher2 TOPH420 is gonna build a DTW and I told him I would ask you what your new one was made out of.....
> Here he is....
> http://buducate.com/forums/index.php?conversations/dtw.8/


2x4's and osb


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 17, 2018)

Mohican said:


> I remember when I was drying in the back of the house and I would come home from work and walk in and Bamb the smell of skunks and blueberries. I was very paranoid to answer the front door


I hear you on that one too!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 17, 2018)

Here’s a pic of #2 tonight - I think she’s looking really nice - especially considering she almost died before @Homie Da Clown and @Wisher2 saved her!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 17, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> 2x4's and osb


No i mean your new drip emitter your buddy built..


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> No i mean your new drip emitter your buddy built..


oh
1/2" pvc
1/4" tophat grommets
1/4" line
basket drippers
pressure is regulated with a ball valve
or you can put on a 15psi regulator depending on how strong the pump is


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 18, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> oh
> 1/2" pvc
> 1/4" tophat grommets
> 1/4" line
> ...


got a pic of that? So he can see better what we mean/?


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> got a pic of that? So he can see better what we mean/?


I sent him a pic


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2018)

This site been down more than it been up lately!
How are the girls doing cjsbabygirl?
Updates..................


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey @Homie Da Clown ! #2 is doing great - she downed all two gallons and I had to refill her yesterday and looks like she’s starting to stack her buds thicker ... #1 is still hanging in there and is as dense and squat as ever. I was really expecting them to be much taller at this point; but maybe I kept the lights too close for too long at the beginning. Hell, I can’t wait to see them getting that classic bud look!!!

I ended up in a head shop earlier today and bought the first water pipe in YEARS. Beautiful piece by Noble Glass ... now I just need something to put IN it!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hey @Homie Da Clown ! #2 is doing great - she downed all two gallons and I had to refill her yesterday and looks like she’s starting to stack her buds thicker ... #1 is still hanging in there and is as dense and squat as ever. I was really expecting them to be much taller at this point; but maybe I kept the lights too close for too long at the beginning. Hell, I can’t wait to see them getting that classic bud look!!!
> 
> I ended up in a head shop earlier today and bought the first water pipe in YEARS. Beautiful piece by Noble Glass ... now I just need something to put IN it!!


Awesome... I post some pics here in a few mins..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 20, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Awesome... I post some pics here in a few mins..


I’ll get ya some pics in the morning ... getting ready to crash for the night ... been a LOOOONG week %-)


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2018)

4X4 dtw


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2018)

Da Room


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I’ll get ya some pics in the morning ... getting ready to crash for the night ... been a LOOOONG week %-)


Sounds good.. I check back tomm....


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2018)

Looks like the pics load quicker now..


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 20, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4124777 View attachment 4124778 4X4 dtw


they look fine
gonna bulk up here soon
just shows that you probably should of used ripe week 3 on
so week 1 it is 50/50 mix
week 2 is 25/75
then week 3 it is 100% Ripe
but looks fine


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> they look fine
> gonna bulk up here soon
> just shows that you probably should of used ripe week 3 on
> so week 1 it is 50/50 mix
> ...


I follow that formula from now on.. I have never used part this and part that.. I either used grow, bloom, or ripe, but not more than one at a time..\
Honestly ive never changed the water in the Ebb and Flow.. I had about 30 gal in the rez. It used about 10 gal, and I refilled it back to about 30 and used bloom to bring up the ppm,, I havent had to use any ripe in it yet. Im not for sure why.. I added 100 ppm to the waterfarms of kool bloom.. They seem to be fine... The UC just showed that diff but as soon as I added 200 ml of ripe, it went back to purring... They are on cruise control right now. Day 15 flower.. I swear I spend less time with these than I did with any other setup... 15 mins a night max, and some nights I just take all my measurements, putting them in my log book, and drain the 5 gal bucket from the dehuey, and that is it for the night.. My dtw I sometimes dont check for 2 days..


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 20, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I follow that formula from now on.. I have never used part this and part that.. I either used grow, bloom, or ripe, but not more than one at a time..\
> Honestly ive never changed the water in the Ebb and Flow.. I had about 30 gal in the rez. It used about 10 gal, and I refilled it back to about 30 and used bloom to bring up the ppm,, I havent had to use any ripe in it yet. Im not for sure why.. I added 100 ppm to the waterfarms of kool bloom.. They seem to be fine... The UC just showed that diff but as soon as I added 200 ml of ripe, it went back to purring... They are on cruise control right now. Day 15 flower.. I swear I spend less time with these than I did with any other setup... 15 mins a night max, and some nights I just take all my measurements, putting them in my log book, and drain the 5 gal bucket from the dehuey, and that is it for the night.. My dtw I sometimes dont check for 2 days..


It is a good feeling when you get it dialed and it goes on cruise control


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> It is a good feeling when you get it dialed and it goes on cruise control


That it is.... And a monocrop that all dances to the same tune makes it easy peasy.. Starting off in RW cubes in my flood table set the stage for this really good run..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 21, 2018)

G’d mornin gents!

#1 is not doing to hot, leaves are drying out, took a look at her roots and there’s a lot of brown in there. Dont know why, tent temps are around 64-68, res temps around 66 ... got both the +life and hydroguard in there ... not sure what else to do.

#2 is becoming a beast; here are a few pics of her this morning
 



 

And here’s the glass I picked up yesterday:


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 21, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> G’d mornin gents!
> 
> #1 is not doing to hot, leaves are drying out, took a look at her roots and there’s a lot of brown in there. Dont know why, tent temps are around 64-68, res temps around 66 ... got both the +life and hydroguard in there ... not sure what else to do.
> 
> ...


Looking pretty good... 
Number 1 prob had stem rot and it never really recovered... The disease in the stem didnt allow proper uptake of nutes... Ans now it suffers from pythuim... Nothing u can do now... Just let it finish if it will....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 21, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> G’d mornin gents!
> 
> #1 is not doing to hot, leaves are drying out, took a look at her roots and there’s a lot of brown in there. Dont know why, tent temps are around 64-68, res temps around 66 ... got both the +life and hydroguard in there ... not sure what else to do.
> 
> ...


Nice water pipe 

How's the hubby? I'm nursing a fractured shoulder myself on top of my usual illness. 

Plants are looking good. If you need/want more HBS let me know.........


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 21, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Looking pretty good...
> Number 1 prob had stem rot and it never really recovered... The disease in the stem didnt allow proper uptake of nutes... Ans now it suffers from pythuim... Nothing u can do now... Just let it finish if it will....


Yeah, I’ll let her go as long as she’ll manage. 




Evil-Mobo said:


> Nice water pipe
> 
> How's the hubby? I'm nursing a fractured shoulder myself on top of my usual illness.
> 
> Plants are looking good. If you need/want more HBS let me know.........


Thank you ... i think its been 25+ years since I purchased one, and I saw it and really liked it, and it was 20% off for 420 day ... so, well, yeah - you know how that goes!

He’s doing better - But i think he's about an inch from revolting at all the stuff he "can't" or "shouldn't" be doing. Its killing him that today is opening day for rockfish season and he can’t be out there. I’m gonna grab some pics of he boat later on to show ya’ll how its coming along - looking good. He can’t do any more painting or sanding for a while, but he can piddle with lights, electronics and such - and its good exercise to help get his hand working again (nerve damage sux so bad).

To heck with seeds at this point - I need something I can smoke!!! *lol* ... Seriously though, thank you - I still have 5 more HBS and I also have some Double Grape, Sour Livers, and Sour Bubbly I want to give a go with


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 21, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah, I’ll let her go as long as she’ll manage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rockfish is my favorite so I can relate. I can relate on all the stuff I shouldn't be doing too lol. Well the offer stands if you need more let me know I have some extra HBS. As for stuff you can smoke I hear you my stash is finally built up some again lol. I might be able to take the summer off from growing we will see.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 22, 2018)

Morning all! Question for ya @Wisher2 and @Homie Da Clown ... so today I move from Bloom to Ripe ... I had Audrey 2 set at 620ppm and she drank down to 320ppm over the last few days ... I mixed up some new nutes with the ripe to 750ppm - think that’s sufficient to start with? Obviously monitor for a fee days ... but ya think that’s a good starting point for her?


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 22, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Morning all! Question for ya @Wisher2 and @Homie Da Clown ... so today I move from Bloom to Ripe ... I had Audrey 2 set at 620ppm and she drank down to 320ppm over the last few days ... I mixed up some new nutes with the ripe to 750ppm - think that’s sufficient to start with? Obviously monitor for a fee days ... but ya think that’s a good starting point for her?


sounds good to me


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 22, 2018)

Man, this is sweet - her buds are really getting thick and I see that some of the pistils are even starting to change!!

This is her main cola


And here are some of the side ones:
 

 

 


And poor #1 may not be tall but she is dense!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 22, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Man, this is sweet - her buds are really getting thick and I see that some of the pistils are even starting to change!!
> 
> This is her main cola
> View attachment 4125629
> ...


Thee Mutant.........


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 22, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Thee Mutant.........


Lol - I know, right??

Trying to decide which strain to grow next!!  (all are fem autos)

Double Grape
Sour Livers
Bubbly Livers
24 Karat
Blueberry (which I hear is really temperamental)


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 22, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Lol - I know, right??
> 
> Trying to decide which strain to grow next!!  (all are fem autos)
> 
> ...


blueberry sounds good.... as well as double grape


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 22, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Lol - I know, right??
> 
> Trying to decide which strain to grow next!!  (all are fem autos)
> 
> ...


Sour Livers


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 23, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> Sour Livers


I wonder if ita a mix of Sour balls and chicken liver lol....


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 24, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Lol - I know, right??
> 
> Trying to decide which strain to grow next!!  (all are fem autos)
> 
> ...


Double Grape XD

Myself after the 420 promo have to figure out what combo of 2-3 from these

24 Carrot
Ripleys OG
Hubbabubba
Double Grape
Orange Diesel XD
Fourm Stomper
Fugue State
Strawberry Nuggets
Forgotten Cookies

Too many choices


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 24, 2018)

Nice growing cjsbabygirl! That will be a big pile of weed come harvest time.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey there @MATTYMATT726 !! Good to see ya! Yeah, I was thinking the Double Grape - more to compliment the Hubbabubbasmelloscope I’m growing now . I see you got more seeds from Mephisto so I can relate with your quandry *lol*. I’ve heard good things about the Ripley’s OG and the Orange Diesel.

Hi @SheldonCooper ! Thank you . My #2 plant looks pretty good, but my poor #1 never got over 9-10” tall. Can’t wait to see what I end up with and am hoping to do even better on the next grow. @Homie Da Clown and @Wisher2 have been invaluable in their assistance (not to mention as patient as hell!)


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 24, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hey there @MATTYMATT726 !! Good to see ya! Yeah, I was thinking the Double Grape - more to compliment the Hubbabubbasmelloscope I’m growing now . I see you got more seeds from Mephisto so I can relate with your quandry *lol*. I’ve heard good things about the Ripley’s OG and the Orange Diesel.
> 
> Hi @SheldonCooper ! Thank you . My #2 plant looks pretty good, but my poor #1 never got over 9-10” tall. Can’t wait to see what I end up with and am hoping to do even better on the next grow. @Homie Da Clown and @Wisher2 have been invaluable in their assistance (not to mention as patient as hell!)


You are doing very well for being your first grow. I will definitely fallow your next grow from start . It's always nice with people that are willing to share their knowledge about growing.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 24, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hey there @MATTYMATT726 !! Good to see ya! Yeah, I was thinking the Double Grape - more to compliment the Hubbabubbasmelloscope I’m growing now . I see you got more seeds from Mephisto so I can relate with your quandry *lol*. I’ve heard good things about the Ripley’s OG and the Orange Diesel.
> 
> Hi @SheldonCooper ! Thank you . My #2 plant looks pretty good, but my poor #1 never got over 9-10” tall. Can’t wait to see what I end up with and am hoping to do even better on the next grow. @Homie Da Clown and @Wisher2 have been invaluable in their assistance (not to mention as patient as hell!)


Yeah. I was waiting for snow and freezing rain here to go away before planting as i like it cooler and keep my house in mid 50s low 60s even in winter. K ew they would do something for 420 so held out on staring yet and i wanted SODK so bad butthey were out for initinal buy. Was so damn happy when i saw new strain Orange Diesel was comming. Im leaning on starting Orange Diesel, Double Grape for sure and either Strawberry Nuggets/Hubbabubba. You're grow has came around very nice. Even the straggler doesn't look super bad. 7 grams or 7 ounces is a harvest either way. Hope they finish nice and I'll be looking for a tase test and report on yeild at the end.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 24, 2018)

You might say my clones have grown up a little...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 25, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> You might say my clones have grown up a little...
> 
> View attachment 4126776 View attachment 4126777 View attachment 4126780 View attachment 4126782


Holy god!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 28, 2018)

Any updates... Glad to see i wasnt the only one MIA for the last few days...

Now that i am in better shape and my energy is higher, i'm spending more time outside the house.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hey @Homie Da Clown !

#2 is rocking - buds getting thicker and stickier every day ... trying to find the sweet spot for her freding - 750 she gobbles up, but 810 and the ppms rise ... guess I’m just gonna keep it where she’s eating since I’m not seeing any deficiencies.

#1 is somehow hanging in there - also getting thicker, just not much stature to her. Learning experience for my first grow . 

Got a digital scope so I can try to see the trichs a bit better, but the tripod just doesnt want to cooperate so I’m trying to come up with something to allow me to get in there and hold the scope steady. By my calculations they’ve still got a minimum of 2-3 more weeks; there are quite a few pistils on the main cola of #2 that have turned color and curled in (hence why I got the scope to see the trichs). The rest of the bud sites still have almost entirely white pistils.

Trying to decide for my next grow if I want to do 2 of a different strain - one in each bucket - or if I just want to do 1 plant and if so which bucket to use. I’m really wanting to try either the Double Grape or the Sour Livers (leaning to the Double Grape).

Just bought a Weber Smoker grill today and thinking of giving that a test run tomorrow with ribs since I’ll likely be outside most of the day mowing and weed eating since hubby can’t yet (and omg is he losing it at being told what he can’t/shouldn’t/not be doing!)


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 28, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hey @Homie Da Clown !
> 
> #2 is rocking - buds getting thicker and stickier every day ... trying to find the sweet spot for her freding - 750 she gobbles up, but 810 and the ppms rise ... guess I’m just gonna keep it where she’s eating since I’m not seeing any deficiencies.
> 
> ...


Well 750 it is then. And that is exactly how you decide the ppm's.
As for the trichs it usually about 2 weeks after the pistol's have started to receed and turn red. 
About 2 weeks after that, I pick a nug and then use the scope on the kitchen table.. Well actually I dont even use the scope anymore.. I just know when she is ready or at least I have been pretty successful with my guesstimate's.....

Ya i dont do well with rules and restrictions either unless im the one instituted them.
Hopefully he will be able to do what he wants soon...


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 29, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> View attachment 4128825


Wow! That is pretty! What strain??


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 29, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Wow! That is pretty! What strain??


I made it
it is 
Quin-n-Tonic x Zipolite Oaxaca
it is an F1....first Generation
all of them so far have pink pistil


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 29, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I made it
> it is
> Quin-n-Tonic x Zipolite Oaxaca
> it is an F1....first Generation
> all of them so far have pink pistil


Pretty freaking cool homie! I want to see what the finished product looks like!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 29, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> I made it
> it is
> Quin-n-Tonic x Zipolite Oaxaca
> it is an F1....first Generation
> all of them so far have pink pistil


That is so awesome! To hell with SEEING the finshed product - I wanna TASTE it!!! That looks yummy!!!


----------



## Wisher2 (Apr 29, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> That is so awesome! To hell with SEEING the finshed product - I wanna TASTE it!!! That looks yummy!!!


should be pretty yummy
smells like artificial blueberry syrup


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 29, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> should be pretty yummy
> smells like artificial blueberry syrup


I wanna clone of your best work at the end of the year. I even pay the going rate they charge at dark heart nursery...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 29, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> That is so awesome! To hell with SEEING the finshed product - I wanna TASTE it!!! That looks yummy!!!


Lol..
Haha..
True that..
"Me too"


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 29, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> should be pretty yummy
> smells like artificial blueberry syrup


You’re killin me Smalls!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Apr 29, 2018)

Damn @Homie Da Clown - you’ve got a veritable jungle growing in that room. Looks totatlly awesome man!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 30, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Damn @Homie Da Clown - you’ve got a veritable jungle growing in that room. Looks totatlly awesome man!!


Thanks! Ya this is the last run till fall so im trying to set myself good for the summer. Im run 2, maybe 3 more runs this fall/winter, and then im out the game.I have had enough of living in the city.. Came home to my street taped off and full of police. Guess there was a burglary and a homicide across the street. Took me 3 hrs just to calm down. Too damn close for comfort... i ain't the Jessie James outlaw I used to be....So im moving the hell out of here by spring,,,,, Off to the country to relax and fish ..


----------



## Wisher2 (May 1, 2018)

Day 8 of flip
 

I think I am living in a dream world


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> Day 8 of flip
> View attachment 4129789 View attachment 4129790
> 
> I think I am living in a dream world


Looking good there boss..


----------



## dubekoms (May 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> Day 8 of flip
> View attachment 4129789 View attachment 4129790
> 
> I think I am living in a dream world


Looks clean, is that a 2x4 space you're flowering in? Does the runoff drain underneath or does it get sucked up by a pump?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> Day 8 of flip
> View attachment 4129789 View attachment 4129790
> 
> I think I am living in a dream world


Looking pretty sweet there @Wisher2 !!!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 1, 2018)

#2 is starting to really get some thickening of those buds going on!


----------



## Wisher2 (May 1, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Looks clean, is that a 2x4 space you're flowering in? Does the runoff drain underneath or does it get sucked up by a pump?


yeah 2x4
drains underneath


----------



## dubekoms (May 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> yeah 2x4
> drains underneath


Cool i was thinking of doing something similar im getting sick of handwatering. I was going to make a pcv manifold but that thing you have looks pretty neat and easier is that an octa bubbler? What size pump are you using and what are those things at the end of the tubing if ya don't mind haha thanks


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> #2 is starting to really get some thickening of those buds going on!
> View attachment 4130007
> View attachment 4130009
> View attachment 4130016


looking good girl... Pretty good for first run in dwc! better that a few Ive seen!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> looking good girl... Pretty good for first run in dwc! better that a few Ive seen!


 Thank you!


----------



## Wisher2 (May 1, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Cool i was thinking of doing something similar im getting sick of handwatering. I was going to make a pcv manifold but that thing you have looks pretty neat and easier is that an octa bubbler? What size pump are you using and what are those things at the end of the tubing if ya don't mind haha thanks


550gph pump
octabubbler
2gph pressure compensating emmiters
I run the pump for 1 min 7x a day
2 hours after lights on to 4 hours before lights out
each watering gets 125ml shot
by the 5th watering I will get runoff
the last will give full runoff clearing out any built up salt
then the dry down

if I notice that the plants are getting to dry I will up the feed to 2 hours before lights out
I like to keep them as dry as possible without wilting....this is called plant steering
controlled PPM spikes and dryer conditions help mimic summer conditions pushing your plant to produce the most resin and largest flowers
I do this with my tomatoes and peppers as well


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 1, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> 550gph pump
> octabubbler
> 2gph pressure compensating emmiters
> I run the pump for 1 min 7x a day
> ...


Im making note of this informaion for when I give coco a run!!!


----------



## Wisher2 (May 1, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Im making note of this informaion for when I give coco a run!!!


can be used in coco/rockwool


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 3, 2018)

Had to hook up the Ac, because its hot and humid.... Hopefully I can get this run finished off. I got about a week left on my 4x4 then Im gonna chop. Then Im gonna hook my new ducting up to make my grow room run off the central AC, and Im gonna run the end of the light ducting to an old chimney, that will shoot it up and out into the attic, and then out... I had been exhausting it into the basement, which is where the intake for the room is at,, Under 60 degree's this works perfect but over and I had to change things up.. Sometimes the best grower is the best DIY cracker rigger...


----------



## Wisher2 (May 4, 2018)

Day 8 of flip
 
Day 12 of flip


about 2" of growth in 4 days


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 4, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> Day 8 of flip
> View attachment 4131082
> Day 12 of flip
> View attachment 4131080
> ...


lookin real good brother


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 6, 2018)

Hey all! My #2 is still nicely on track (minus those few nute burned leaves from that crazy week). Gave her more water again today ... nice to see that damned ph staying relatively steady - haven’t seen it over 6.3 for some time now. Learned how to just take the current reading for ppm and ph, top off her water, add the nutes to keep her around 750 and then do a final ph check. (I know - I can be a slow learner, but once I DO learn, I tend to remember fairy well!). Her main cola is now thick enough that I can NOT wrap my thumb and finger around it ... and a lot (but not all) of the other bud sites feel pretty fat too!

When I was getting ready to put her back, I took a liik INSIDE the plant and saw a ton of little itty bitty flower sites, which leads me to this question: for the next grow, should those all be snipped out to keep the enegy going to the bigger buds? If so, at what point in the grow cycle would I start doing that? (I wouldn't want to be cutting off GOOD potential bud sites!)

... you guys ARE gonna stick around for my next grow, right??? ...

Here are a couple shots from today:


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 6, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hey all! My #2 is still nicely on track (minus those few nute burned leaves from that crazy week). Gave her more water again today ... nice to see that damned ph staying relatively steady - haven’t seen it over 6.3 for some time now. Learned how to just take the current reading for ppm and ph, top off her water, add the nutes to keep her around 750 and then do a final ph check. (I know - I can be a slow learner, but once I DO learn, I tend to remember fairy well!). Her main cola is now thick enough that I can NOT wrap my thumb and finger around it ... and a lot (but not all) of the other bud sites feel pretty fat too!
> 
> When I was getting ready to put her back, I took a liik INSIDE the plant and saw a ton of little itty bitty flower sites, which leads me to this question: for the next grow, should those all be snipped out to keep the enegy going to the bigger buds? If so, at what point in the grow cycle would I start doing that? (I wouldn't want to be cutting off GOOD potential bud sites!)
> 
> ...


Of course we stick around.. As for removing lower bud sites, 2nd week of flower... remove the bottom 3rd of the plant, of all bud sites and leaves.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 6, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Of course we stick around.. As for removing lower bud sites, 2nd week of flower... remove the bottom 3rd of the plant, of all bud sites and leaves.


I can do _*that*_!!! This time all I did was tie down as many outer bud sites around the sides that I could, but I’m thinking I probably should have done that prior to it flowering. Then again, I’m feeing pretty good about this first run. I’ve learned about how it’s different from growing other plants, learned how to read the plant, you guys taught me what to look for and how to manage my ph and ppms ... all stuff I had READ about, but wasnt sure how to apply. A few folks have seen my plant and they are all like “wow” - and thats how I feel too!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 6, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I can do _*that*_!!! This time all I did was tie down as many outer bud sites around the sides that I could, but I’m thinking I probably should have done that prior to it flowering. Then again, I’m feeing pretty good about this first run. I’ve learned about how it’s different from growing other plants, learned how to read the plant, you guys taught me what to look for and how to manage my ph and ppms ... all stuff I had READ about, but wasnt sure how to apply. A few folks have seen my plant and they are all like “wow” - and thats how I feel too!


Well do know that im used to giving advice on reg plants.. Your growing autos.. Autos do their thing on their own time... 
BUT HEHE,,
Ive grown some big autos! Wisher will tell you, with his help and mine, there is no reason you can't either.. But its all about that start!
If you paid attention to my run I started them clones off in 4x4 cubes. You should do the same. Now I used my flood table but I once grew a plant in a 3x3 cube sitting on a red brick inside a tupperware bowl, all the way to finish.. So you can jimmy cracker rig something up like that too..Grow a week with tea inoculation and hydrogaurd, and then transfer into the buckets... A developed root system is key to transplanting into dwc without any pause in growth and when it comes to autos, bang bang,,,, Nothing more important!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 6, 2018)

how about some pics??? Let me upload these


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 6, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> how about some pics??? Let me upload these


Ive been watching your latest grow here (yours and Wisher’s) ... guess my biggest issue is still getting the seed started strong with a rapid rooter set in SOMETHING cuz I don’t do rockwool :-/ ... maybe i should try it once ...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 6, 2018)




----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 6, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4132315


B-E-A-utiful!!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 7, 2018)

The branches on the side are falling over..
Next weekend i will add a 600 watt hps bare bulb on both sides...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 7, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ive been watching your latest grow here (yours and Wisher’s) ... guess my biggest issue is still getting the seed started strong with a rapid rooter set in SOMETHING cuz I don’t do rockwool :-/ ... maybe i should try it once ...


U should start your seed in the rapid rooter. When roots have come out rooter then put rooter in 3x3 rw cube.
Make up a gal of nutes in a bucket.
Every day at lights on dunk cube in bucket for a brief couple seconds and thats all for first week..
Before u use cubes for the first time, make up a gal of tea. Take ro water and ph to 5.5 then add +life.... Soak cubes for 15 to 30 mins.. Then just put rooter in cube and use couple tore off chunks from bottom 9f cube to fill in top around the rooter...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 7, 2018)

Cool - I will get a few rockwool cubes and give that a shot


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 7, 2018)

looks like my hedge in front of my porch... 
 
31 days in the books. 
She runs 65 to 70 days..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 7, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> View attachment 4132774looks like my hedge in front of my porch...
> 
> 31 days in the books.
> She runs 65 to 70 days..


Wisher i wasnt as successful with my training this time as you see apical colas 8 to 10 inches higher...
However 6 wasnt trained and they look very good and compare to the ones i did train, show that genetics have a great growth structure.. Each branch reaches out and up and chases an opening..
The bud sites on bottom are as defined as the top ones...
If i would of just super cropped them apical colas, this canopy would be banging on the pro level.. Ive had lights down from 2000 watts to 1260 watts the last 5 days due to heat and this weekend i will get the room ducting done and crank up the watts to 3200...
Wisher how much you figure i hurt yield lowering the watts for 10 days in week 3 and 4?
Better question, if you could only pick 2 weeks of the flowering cycle to double the watts, which 2 would be the most important to yield?
And anybody else opinion is fine too..
I would like to see what the census is....


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 7, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> U should start your seed in the rapid rooter. When roots have come out rooter then put rooter in 3x3 rw cube.
> Make up a gal of nutes in a bucket.
> Every day at lights on dunk cube in bucket for a brief couple seconds and thats all for first week..
> Before u use cubes for the first time, make up a gal of tea. Take ro water and ph to 5.5 then add +life.... Soak cubes for 15 to 30 mins.. Then just put rooter in cube and use couple tore off chunks from bottom 9f cube to fill in top around the rooter...


FYI FYI FYI.....
Also you dont need to dunk rw cube for first 3 days after transplanting rooter into it unless temps are high and drying the cube out.. Its pretty easy to tell a fully soaked cube from a dry one...
AFTER them 3 days then start the one day dunk....


----------



## Wisher2 (May 7, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Wisher i wasnt as successful with my training this time as you see apical colas 8 to 10 inches higher...
> However 6 wasnt trained and they look very good and compare to the ones i did train, show that genetics have a great growth structure.. Each branch reaches out and up and chases an opening..
> The bud sites on bottom are as defined as the top ones...
> If i would of just super cropped them apical colas, this canopy would be banging on the pro level.. Ive had lights down from 2000 watts to 1260 watts the last 5 days due to heat and this weekend i will get the room ducting done and crank up the watts to 3200...
> ...


probably week 3-5 is the most important time
but they will be fine


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 9, 2018)

Good afternoon all!

So looking at my girls, her trichs are turning cloudy (I’d say about 60-75% cloudy now) and they’re 79 days old. Breeder time to harvest said 80 days, but it definitely doesn’t look ready to me.

Anyway, in preparation for harvest day, do you suggest flushing with the Botanicare ClearEx or just plain water? Obviously not yet, but when it’s ready, flush for how many days?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> So looking at my girls, her trichs are turning cloudy (I’d say about 60-75% cloudy now) and they’re 79 days old. Breeder time to harvest said 80 days, but it definitely doesn’t look ready to me.
> 
> Anyway, in preparation for harvest day, do you suggest flushing with the Botanicare ClearEx or just plain water? Obviously not yet, but when it’s ready, flush for how many days?


Pics?
U can prob start flushing now..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> So looking at my girls, her trichs are turning cloudy (I’d say about 60-75% cloudy now) and they’re 79 days old. Breeder time to harvest said 80 days, but it definitely doesn’t look ready to me.
> 
> Anyway, in preparation for harvest day, do you suggest flushing with the Botanicare ClearEx or just plain water? Obviously not yet, but when it’s ready, flush for how many days?


Plain water...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Pics?
> U can prob start flushing now..


She still has white hairs everywhere ... I dont want a speedy buzz - I’m too old for that shit *lol* ... And I’ve heard that if a newbie thinks its ready, then it likely still has like 2 weeks.

Here’s a couple of shots, and not sure why but her leaves are starting to look yellow/brown - but the nute mix is the same ppm and ph I’ve been using - unless THAT could be a sigh she’s ready?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 9, 2018)

Pics done!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Pics done!


Sorry i got kidnapped by the honeydoo monster 
Ya that is just a sign she is finishing out..
Flush them for a week.....


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 9, 2018)

See how your buds are all leafy? That is genetics... Having a strain that is less leafy is one of the things you look for when chosing genetics... 
You got to grow a few diff strains out to see the diff.... 
You will learn all that in time..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Sorry i got kidnapped by the honeydoo monster
> Ya that is just a sign she is finishing out..
> Flush them for a week.....


Really - a whiole week, wow. But ok! And yup - looking forward to growing the Double Grape to see what it’s like in similarities and differences.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 9, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Really - a whiole week, wow. But ok! And yup - looking forward to growing the Double Grape to see what it’s like in similarities and differences.


Well u dont have to flush a whole week but like you said, when a nube thinks its ready, give another week.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Well u dont have to flush a whole week but like you said, when a nube thinks its ready, give another week.


Ok, I’ll continue to keep an eye on her and likey start the flush Tuesday and then harvest Saturday if all is well


----------



## Wisher2 (May 10, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Ok, I’ll continue to keep an eye on her and likey start the flush Tuesday and then harvest Saturday if all is well


by flushing for you would be changing out your nute mix for ph'd 5.5 water
and maintain the ph and water level

the plant will keep intaking water and use up the rest of the mobile elements within the plant
you can use a sugar and enzymes just no N/P/K's


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 10, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> by flushing for you would be changing out your nute mix for ph'd 5.5 water
> and maintain the ph and water level
> 
> the plant will keep intaking water and use up the rest of the mobile elements within the plant
> you can use a sugar and enzymes just no N/P/K's


Got it !


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 14, 2018)

So, i went ahead and chopped #1 tonight, trimmed her a bit (was afraid to trim off TOO much), and hung her in the tent to start drying. Wet weight (and stems) was 2 and 3/8 of an ounce ... guess we’ll see in 7-10 days how it weighs!

 

She looks like a little freaking bonsai tree!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> So, i went ahead and chopped #1 tonight, trimmed her a bit (was afraid to trim off TOO much), and hung her in the tent to start drying. Wet weight (and stems) was 2 and 3/8 of an ounce ... guess we’ll see in 7-10 days how it weighs!
> 
> View attachment 4135992
> 
> She looks like a little freaking bonsai tree!


She looks like a solo cup grow...now if u grew 25 of them in 4x4 rw cubes in a 5x5 flood table, u would be in biz...
It prob bavan ounce when dry and cured..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 14, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> She looks like a solo cup grow...now if u grew 25 of them in 4x4 rw cubes in a 5x5 flood table, u would be in biz...
> It prob bavan ounce when dry and cured..


Lol - I dont have the space for a 5x5 flood table ... maybe one day 

I’m giving the other another day or so ... cant wait to see what she looks like all trimmed and prettied up


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 14, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Lol - I dont have the space for a 5x5 flood table ... maybe one day
> 
> I’m giving the other another day or so ... cant wait to see what she looks like all trimmed and prettied up


I'm eager to see too....


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 16, 2018)

O M F G ... trimming SUX!!!

4 hours and I only have a touch more than HALF of #2 trimmed!! That covered a damned cookie sheet! I’ll have to do the rest tomorrow ... my arm and neck are done!


----------



## Wisher2 (May 17, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> O M F G ... trimming SUX!!!
> 
> 4 hours and I only have a touch more than HALF of #2 trimmed!! That covered a damned cookie sheet! I’ll have to do the rest tomorrow ... my arm and neck are done!
> 
> View attachment 4137146


try hanging the rest without trimming

allow both to dry and trim the untrimmed when it is completely dry


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 17, 2018)

Im trimming too... 
Trimming sucks ugh......


----------



## Wisher2 (May 17, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Im trimming too...
> Trimming sucks ugh......


sissy's....hahahhahah

I rather enjoy it......brings me closer to the final product

but yeah it is monotonous


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 17, 2018)

Wisher2 said:


> sissy's....hahahhahah
> 
> I rather enjoy it......brings me closer to the final product
> 
> but yeah it is monotonous


Doesnt help that I mainly grow popcorn nugs either!..
Im gonna go grab some pics..


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2018)

I will cut off a bit and trim. Then I can control the urgency of finishing. It is a more relaxed pace for me. Otherwise trimming sucks!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 17, 2018)




----------



## DownUnderDoper (May 17, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> O M F G ... trimming SUX!!!
> 
> 4 hours and I only have a touch more than HALF of #2 trimmed!! That covered a damned cookie sheet! I’ll have to do the rest tomorrow ... my arm and neck are done!
> 
> View attachment 4137146


Yeah but look what you're getting for your efforts!


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 17, 2018)

DownUnderDoper said:


> Yeah but look what you're getting for your efforts!


Yeah, just by looking at volume vs weight, I got more than I honestly expected (though a good weight is always apprrciated more!)


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 17, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Doesnt help that I mainly grow popcorn nugs either!..
> Im gonna go grab some pics..


C’mon @Homie Da Clown - that hardly looks like popcorn there!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 18, 2018)

Its gonna be a tremendous amount of trimming...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 18, 2018)

Oh thank god that’s done! I know its not much or as pretty as compared to what you guys grow, but yeah - for a first run I guess its not toooo shabby!

What’s on the left was harvested Wednesday and on the right was the remainder harvested tonigh ... Doesn't include what came off the little plant


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 18, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Oh thank god that’s done! I know its not much or as pretty as compared to what you guys grow, but yeah - for a first run I guess its not toooo shabby!
> 
> What’s on the left was harvested Wednesday and on the right was the remainder harvested tonigh ... Doesn't include what came off the little plant
> 
> View attachment 4138075


Not to shabby... Good job...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 19, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Oh thank god that’s done! I know its not much or as pretty as compared to what you guys grow, but yeah - for a first run I guess its not toooo shabby!
> 
> What’s on the left was harvested Wednesday and on the right was the remainder harvested tonigh ... Doesn't include what came off the little plant
> 
> View attachment 4138075


For a first grow AND DWC, looks way good to me.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 19, 2018)

Thanks @MATTYMATT726 ... i remember when I first started, @Homie Da Clown (i think it was he) was pretty surprised at a GIRL going with DWC for a first try *lol*. (Didn’t offend me in the least - I even take that as a compliment)


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 19, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Thanks @MATTYMATT726 ... i remember when I first started, @Homie Da Clown (i think it was he) was pretty surprised at a GIRL going with DWC for a first try *lol*. (Didn’t offend me in the least - I even take that as a compliment)


I tried DWC 1 time and top watered till it had roots coming out of the net pot. Turned on the bubbler and in 4 days my roots were stinky and brown -_- sure it was high temps, but said hell naw and went back to coco. To make a harvest with it as you're first time is very impressive.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 19, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I tried DWC 1 time and top watered till it had roots coming out of the net pot. Turned on the bubbler and in 4 days my roots were stinky and brown -_- sure it was high temps, but said hell naw and went back to coco. To make a harvest with it as you're first time is very impressive.


Call me stubborn


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 19, 2018)

Hey @MATTYMATT726 ... what seeds did you decide to pop on this go-round? Im debating between the Double Grape and the Sour Livers for my next run ...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 19, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hey @MATTYMATT726 ... what seeds did you decide to pop on this go-round? Im debating between the Double Grape and the Sour Livers for my next run ...


Little scared, but i started 2 Ripleys OG. Only reason i am nervous is some peoples didn't auto. Saw a person that went 8 weeks with no flowering so if they don't start by 40ish days I'll kbow to switch them to 12/12. Its funny, bit i like to hold out on what i think is the best. I wanted SODK so bad and for 420 got the Orange Diesel but want to get a grow in with my new QB and see how the OGs do first.

I also still am super interested in my Double Grapes. Thats my vote so i can see what they're like beforehand XD


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 19, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Little scared, but i started 2 Ripleys OG. Only reason i am nervous is some peoples didn't auto. Saw a person that went 8 weeks with no flowering so if they don't start by 40ish days I'll kbow to switch them to 12/12. Its funny, bit i like to hold out on what i think is the best. I wanted SODK so bad and for 420 got the Orange Diesel but want to get a grow in with my new QB and see how the OGs do first.
> 
> I also still am super interested in my Double Grapes. Thats my vote so i can see what they're like beforehand XD


Yeah, I’ve been heavily leaning towards that Double Grape. I am probably not going to grow that though until the fall (hubby wants the house to NOT smell like pot during the summer so we can have his family over and him not be worried about them knowing what’s up). I’ll hit you up when I start it so you can follow that grow if you like


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 19, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yeah, I’ve been heavily leaning towards that Double Grape. I am probably not going to grow that though until the fall (hubby wants the house to NOT smell like pot during the summer so we can have his family over and him not be worried about them knowing what’s up). I’ll hit you up when I start it so you can follow that grow if you like


I'm always keeping my eyes open XD definatley when you do.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 19, 2018)

Hey all - question: I’m thinking about changing my current light for the next grow to the “Perfect Sun Dwarf Star” http://www.perfectsunled.com/perfect-sun-dwarf-star

Give me your thoughts - remember I have heat issues as it is which is no HPS, CMH, or others ... just wondering if it might do better than my current light (page 1 of this thread).


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 19, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hey all - question: I’m thinking about changing my current light for the next grow to the “Perfect Sun Dwarf Star” http://www.perfectsunled.com/perfect-sun-dwarf-star
> 
> Give me your thoughts - remember I have heat issues as it is which is no HPS, CMH, or others ... just wondering if it might do better than my current light (page 1 of this thread).


Hell no. Don't even. Get a 260 real watts Quantum Board from HGL.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 19, 2018)

https://growerslights.com/products/horticulture-lighting-group-260-watt-xl-quantum-board-led-kit

Look at this and BQ is well known and used.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 19, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> https://growerslights.com/products/horticulture-lighting-group-260-watt-xl-quantum-board-led-kit
> 
> Look at this and BQ is well known and used.


I thought those quantum boards gave off a lot of heat


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 19, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I thought those quantum boards gave off a lot of heat


Not any more than any other led.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 19, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Not any more than any other led.


Hmm ... maybe i can scrape the extra $$ together between now and then


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 19, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Hmm ... maybe i can scrape the extra $$ together between now and then


Huh? The 260 QB is cheaper than what you posted. 260 QB was like $350 and the one you posted said $450 unless im seriously missing something.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 19, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Huh? The 260 QB is cheaper than what you posted. 260 QB was like $350 and the one you posted said $450 unless im seriously missing something.


My bad - you’re right ... i read the price wrong (sorry, I’m sick and not really up to par tonight).


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 19, 2018)

Also, that 260 covers 5x5. If you aren't growing that big yet do what i did. I boight the 135 which cobers 2.5x2.5 to 3x3 mac and just get a second when you expand. I already know ill but a 2nd 135.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 19, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Thanks @MATTYMATT726 ... i remember when I first started, @Homie Da Clown (i think it was he) was pretty surprised at a GIRL going with DWC for a first try *lol*. (Didn’t offend me in the least - I even take that as a compliment)


I seen so many failures that I quit promoting DWC.... SO YES, u should feel a great sense of accomplishment and pride... 
As for the LED, i think u should build one and not buy an off the shelf unless its a kit.. Chilled has a 500 watt diy kit that i would love to have 2 of.. They have a light controller that will let you change the intensity of the reds, greens, and whites allowing you to dictate the spectrum at what ever growing stage you are... Blues in veg, reds in flower, and high 10k blues in ripening. No deathstar tho.... That quantum board is better but they have been questioned on there level of depth penetration... So depending on how its utilized will decide on its efficiency. Such as a short tight scrog or SOG clone grow.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 20, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I seen so many failures that I quit promoting DWC.... SO YES, u should feel a great sense of accomplishment and pride...
> As for the LED, i think u should build one and not buy an off the shelf unless its a kit.. Chilled has a 500 watt diy kit that i would love to have 2 of.. They have a light controller that will let you change the intensity of the reds, greens, and whites allowing you to dictate the spectrum at what ever growing stage you are... Blues in veg, reds in flower, and high 10k blues in ripening. No deathstar tho.... That quantum board is better but they have been questioned on there level of depth penetration... So depending on how its utilized will decide on its efficiency. Such as a short tight scrog or SOG clone grow.


Thanks @Homie Da Clown 

As for the light you mentioned, can you give me a link? I seriously doubt I could build one cuz I know absolutely NOTHING about lights, wires, soldering. or electrical workings and would likely blow up either myself or my house - neither of which hubby would appreciate very much.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Thanks @Homie Da Clown
> 
> As for the light you mentioned, can you give me a link? I seriously doubt I could build one cuz I know absolutely NOTHING about lights, wires, soldering. or electrical workings and would likely blow up either myself or my house - neither of which hubby would appreciate very much.


I check tonight for you.. And kits today require no soldering. They come with wago connectors.. Just plug and play..


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 20, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I check tonight for you.. And kits today require no soldering. They come with wago connectors.. Just plug and play..


Thanks @Homie Da Clown  .. appreciate everything you and @Wisher2 have done to get me through this grow - maybe i can be less co-dependent for the next one *lol*


----------



## XxCashedxOutxX (May 20, 2018)

Great job


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 20, 2018)

XxCashedxOutxX said:


> Great job


Thank you  ... I cant wait to find out what my dry weight is ... I’m guessing only about 3 oz or so, but at least I got to harvest something smoke-able!


----------



## dubekoms (May 20, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Thanks @Homie Da Clown  .. appreciate everything you and @Wisher2 have done to get me through this grow - maybe i can be less co-dependent for the next one *lol*


I've been growing for a few years now and I still ask questions frequently, you never stop learning in this hobby which is what makes it so great! If you're interested in leds you can get pre assembled quantum boards for a good price,definitely cheaper than cobs and they grow great buds.
https://growerslights.com/collections/horticulture-lighting-group


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 20, 2018)

Make that tomm night.. Lol. Been a long weekend...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 21, 2018)

Well, 2.75 oz in jars to cure! Im good with that!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 21, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Well, 2.75 oz in jars to cure! Im good with that!


Total? I assume if you're runt didn't act up it would've been better but again a successful harvest is all that really matters. Looking forward to how she smells/smokes/feels XD im only 18 days into Ripleys OG and thinking of what i want next. Shouldn't have got 9 strains in such a small time.

Also how long did you dry and whats you're plan on cure?


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 21, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Total? I assume if you're runt didn't act up it would've been better but again a successful harvest is all that really matters. Looking forward to how she smells/smokes/feels XD im only 18 days into Ripleys OG and thinking of what i want next. Shouldn't have got 9 strains in such a small time.
> 
> Also how long did you dry and whats you're plan on cure?


1/2 was chopped and started drying Wednesday. The other half was done Friday. I’m surprised how fast they started drying becuase our humidity has been REALLY high due to almost a solid week of rain ... RH in the house has been at 70-80% for the last 7 days. But I just hung them in the same tent I grew them in with the exhaust fan on and the two little fans on a low speed (one high up in the tent and one down low) ... even in there with the fans running the humidity was around 65%.

To cure they are in Mason jars and I’ll just burp them each day like I read I should. And if they seem a little too moist I’ll leave them open for 1/2 hr before closing them back up.

I also saved MANY of the sugar leaves that I trimmed off and just set them in the tent in a paper bag and shook it gently each day to mix them and they dried to about 1/2 oz too. I was considering freezing them and later on possibly attempting some dry ice has (just dont know how much is really needed for that).

I had left some of the popcorn buds on a cookie sheet out for a few days and when they seemed mostly dry I gave it a test smoke. SMOOOOOTH man ... nice taste and damned good buzz from the little I smoked. The smell was your typical skunky smell, but seems to have a HINT of mint in the jars. Weird *lol*

And yeah, if that one hadn't runted on me I’m sure it could have pulled 2 z’s like the one did. And I’m sure even THAT could have been more if I hadn’t had the issues to start with before @Homie Da Clown and @Wisher2 rescued my girls!

Next run I’m going to do 2 of Mephisto’s Double Grape, but I’m getting another black bucket. The WaterFarm worked well, but all that hydroton was heavy when I wanted just to peek at her roots. My current black bucket has a 6” net pot lid and I think I’ll switch to 8” net pot lids for the next run.

Also, now I know more or less the basics on how to add the right amount of nutes, how to ph the water correctly, how to keep my tent at the right temps and how to somewhat manage the RH. I realized that I could READ about that stuff all day long, but putting it into real action is a whole different ball game. So, with what I HAVE learned through my first bumbling stumbling attempt, I would assume the next one should be a BIT easier 

However, Homie has said he and Wisher will be here for my next grow too! I’m sure I’ll still have LOOOOOOOOTSA questions!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 21, 2018)

3-4 days is fast dry. That could mean dry outside and not inside creating mould when cured. 7-10 is a better slow dry so just be careful to check them when curing. I got mould before and it sucked.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 21, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> 3-4 days is fast dry. That could mean dry outside and not inside creating mould when cured. 7-10 is a better slow dry so just be careful to check them when curing. I got mould before and it sucked.


Yup - im aware of the dreaded mold ... i went by the way the plant felt to me instead of a set timeline  ... i know how it SHOULD feel and just how much I like the stems to give, so that’s what I’m aiming for. And I even bought a couple of CVaults for when the main curing in the mason jars is done.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 22, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Thanks @Homie Da Clown
> 
> As for the light you mentioned, can you give me a link? I seriously doubt I could build one cuz I know absolutely NOTHING about lights, wires, soldering. or electrical workings and would likely blow up either myself or my house - neither of which hubby would appreciate very much.


Here was the one I was talking about. Its out of stock and it seems to always be out of stock.. @Wisher2 has built his light, which is a cob setup, prob more along your lines....
Here is the one that I was talking about.
https://chilledgrowlights.com/our-products-services/diy-led-grow-light-parts/500w-chilled-connect-drive-ready-diy-led-grow-light-kit


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (May 22, 2018)

Tx @Homie Da Clown ... wow, that sucker is some heavy $$ for me  ... but DAMN is that nice!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 22, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Tx @Homie Da Clown ... wow, that sucker is some heavy $$ for me  ... but DAMN is that nice!


Sure is.. But that light is about as good as it gets...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 23, 2018)

Huge commitment for new grower with that price though. Also if i ever got caught, I'd rather lose a $300 QB than $800 setup like that AND it says its on sale  do you have that yourself?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Huge commitment for new grower with that price though. Also if i ever got caught, I'd rather lose a $300 QB than $800 setup like that AND it says its on sale  do you have that yourself?


Homie if we get caught, that light and 500 extra $$$ that we paid for it, will be the last thing on our minds... I promise you brother... Ever had a no knock search warrant served on you.. Lol..
And no i dont have them lights either. If i was a young man again, and still had ballz of steel, i would set 4 of them lights over 48 pot ebb and flow system and prob retire by 2021...
I am gonna buy 1 of them lights tho


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 23, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Sure is.. But that light is about as good as it gets...


I normally wouldn't recommend that light to a newbie. 
But i felt a first time female dwc grower deserved to know what the cream of the crop looked like.. Like i said tho.. I got 2 fellas that could whip you up a 200 to 300 watt cob light for 400 to 600 like wishers. 
What ever you do dont buy a cheap led.
Either buy a quality one or stick with what you got.. Just remember light and light quality as well as heat disipitation is the diff between top shelf and mids..
I even have a couple branches that have foxtailing because of heat. Im running low 80 in flower. Prob the highest i have ever flowered out.. Thos cut has some good genes and is surviving the high temps with accasional foxtailing on colas directly under my light....
If i changed in my 1800 watts for 1800 watts chilled led.... I THINK I COULD PULL 6# because i would have absolutely no heat issues or hot spots.... Light spread would be greatly enhanced...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Homie Da Clown (May 28, 2018)

"Too the fallen"


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 10, 2020)

So how are we all doing 2 years later???


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 11, 2020)

Well I go first then. 
Running 4K watts over a 7x7 scrog 
Sealed with co2
Just flipped tonight 
Half are gg4 and half are Chaos. 
2 Ec feed
1200 ppm co2
Temps 82
Rh 70%
24 pot ebb and flow.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 16, 2020)

Supercropped everything down to the same height. 
This is next day pics.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 17, 2020)

Day 5 flower


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2020)

Somebody is in heaven! What does it smell like in there?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 17, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Somebody is in heaven! What does it smell like in there?


Not bad but I got 2 carbon filters.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2020)

Sorry - I wasn't very clear, what does the strain smell like at this point?


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 18, 2020)

Fantastic grow! Looks amazing, can't wait to see that in full flower.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 18, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Sorry - I wasn't very clear, what does the strain smell like at this point?


I don’t really know because I suffer from allergies and I’m pretty fucked this time of year. I ask my girl what she thinks


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 19, 2020)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Fantastic grow! Looks amazing, can't wait to see that in full flower.


Thanks.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Sorry - I wasn't very clear, what does the strain smell like at this point?


She said she smells pine and a gassy smell like diesel fuel.


----------



## dion455 (Apr 20, 2020)

Homie Da Clown said:


> She said she smells pine and a gassy smell like diesel fuel.


Yo man that’s is awesome! I have some questions I see you said this is a 7x7 with 4 1000s? I’m trying to do a scrog exactly like this. I have 6 I was going to put in a 4x4 or 5x5 net. I have 1000 watt hood pretty much like urs. It’s an xl air cooled. How long was veg? What can you recommend for me to start doing now? Pic is of them a couple days ago they are all about that size. I’ll get a better pic of all 6 later tonight. Thanks man


----------



## dion455 (Apr 20, 2020)

dion455 said:


> Yo man that’s is awesome! I have some questions I see you said this is a 7x7 with 4 1000s? I’m trying to do a scrog exactly like this. I have 6 I was going to put in a 4x4 or 5x5 net. I have 1000 watt hood pretty much like urs. It’s an xl air cooled. How long was veg? What can you recommend for me to start doing now? Pic is of them a couple days ago they are all about that size. I’ll get a better pic of all 6 later tonight. Thanks man


Also new here didn’t mean to quote another comment lol


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2020)

dion455 said:


> Yo man that’s is awesome! I have some questions I see you said this is a 7x7 with 4 1000s? I’m trying to do a scrog exactly like this. I have 6 I was going to put in a 4x4 or 5x5 net. I have 1000 watt hood pretty much like urs. It’s an xl air cooled. How long was veg? What can you recommend for me to start doing now? Pic is of them a couple days ago they are all about that size. I’ll get a better pic of all 6 later tonight. Thanks man


What is your grow median.


----------



## dion455 (Apr 20, 2020)

Coco perlite 70/30


Homie Da Clown said:


> What is your grow median.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2020)

dion455 said:


> Yo man that’s is awesome! I have some questions I see you said this is a 7x7 with 4 1000s? I’m trying to do a scrog exactly like this. I have 6 I was going to put in a 4x4 or 5x5 net. I have 1000 watt hood pretty much like urs. It’s an xl air cooled. How long was veg? What can you recommend for me to start doing now? Pic is of them a couple days ago they are all about that size. I’ll get a better pic of all 6 later tonight. Thanks man


I vegged for 45 days. But 30 should have been all I needed. However I got unrooted clones in the mail, and they were kinda rough from there 2 day trip wrapped in wet toilet paper and then I had a meter (probe) go bad and my ph controller dropped the ph to 4 in the cloner for 24-36 hrs. So I had back to back issues and I’ve gotten lazy somewhat because I’ve been growing for years now and they get treated like step kids now. (Damn hope my step kids don’t see this lol)
There is a lot going on behind the scenes tho to keep everything good. 
Told my ole lady I got 4K worth of more stuff cause I want to upgrade the grow room. I want to be able to control everything from my phone, as well as make changes. I also want it to data log everything in a graph, so I can get a better idea of how everything is effecting each other thru out the day. I am staying inside vpd with 1100 ppm co2


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2020)

dion455 said:


> Coco perlite 70/30


And how are you watering/feeding them?
How big are your containers that you have plants in?


----------



## dion455 (Apr 20, 2020)

Homie Da Clown said:


> And how are you watering/feeding them?
> How big are your containers that you have plants in?


They are getting about 750-850ml a day. 5 gallon pots.


----------



## dion455 (Apr 20, 2020)

dion455 said:


> They are getting about 750-850ml a day. 5 gallon pots.


Yeah I had a ppm problems last week but got it adjusted and they bounced back. They are about 2.5 weeks from rooted clones


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Sorry - I wasn't very clear, what does the strain smell like at this point?


Lol ya I totally missed the boat on that one. She says she smells them however I don’t or at least not much. Shit if she thinks they stink now she should have smelled my Sour D cut about week 9. 
Loud loud. Had me nervous, you might say.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2020)

dion455 said:


> They are getting about 750-850ml a day. 5 gallon pots.


Ok sounds like you know how to feed them. They look good. I would start some LST to work the branches out, like you was making an umbrella. The idea is to make the plant think it’s main stalk is broke and it will signal all the other branches to make a run for the border lol,,, actually they race to the top. That now gives you several colas instead of just 1

Now I’m gonna give you the best advice you ever heard. And your gonna swear that I’m wrong. But I’m not. And any really good coco growers will agree.
SMALL POTS FOR BIG YIELDS.
WHAT????
I know. Soil growers are rolling over in their graves.

But if you want to get your yields, you build a DTW System, and use 1/2 gallon pots. You feed multiple times a day.
The key is getting a timer that allows you to pick how many seconds you want it on, and one that allows multiple cycles. Don’t skimp here cause it’s the meat and tators of this system.


----------



## dion455 (Apr 20, 2020)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Ok sounds like you know how to feed them. They look good. I would start some LST to work the branches out, like you was making an umbrella. The idea is to make the plant think it’s main stalk is broke and it will signal all the other branches to make a run for the border lol,,, actually they race to the top. That now gives you several colas instead of just 1
> 
> Now I’m gonna give you the best advice you ever heard. And your gonna swear that I’m wrong. But I’m not. And any really good coco growers will agree.
> SMALL POTS FOR BIG YIELDS.
> ...


I have actually heard this I was going to go with 3 gallon buddy said 5. I will be going with smaller pots next time. I have flora flex if u ever heard of them with auto timer setup I just been manual feeding out of the drip system when they are ready. And I have a pretty Adjustable pump and a ball valve and on the manifold it has its own adjustment to control flow my timer only goes by minutes but with all that it works good.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2020)

dion455 said:


> Yeah I had a ppm problems last week but got it adjusted and they bounced back. They are about 2.5 weeks from rooted clones


you know why you had ppm problems?


----------



## dion455 (Apr 20, 2020)

Homie Da Clown said:


> you know why you had ppm problems?


I think I just over feeding on nutes. Too much calmag.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2020)

dion455 said:


> I have actually heard this I was going to go with 3 gallon buddy said 5. I will be going with smaller pots next time. I have flora flex if u ever heard of them with auto timer setup I just been manual feeding out of the drip system when they are ready. And I have a pretty Adjustable pump and a ball valve and on the manifold it has its own adjustment to control flow my timer only goes by minutes but with all that it works good.


Understood. I’m gonna comment to two things. Yes your timer might work for 5 gal pots but will not work with smaller pots. They need controlled by seconds. That’s how serious it is. But that’s how you pull big weight. By feeding them multiple times a day in smaller pots. 

Second thing. The reason you got ppm problems is because your pot is to big. What happens is the coco dries out in certain spots and the salts build up. Which is measured in ppm. You need to water coco every day. Read about cation exchange in coco coir.


----------



## dion455 (Apr 20, 2020)

dion455 said:


> I have actually heard this I was going to go with 3 gallon buddy said 5. I will be going with smaller pots next time. I have flora flex if u ever heard of them with auto timer setup I just been manual feeding out of the drip system when they are ready. And I have a pretty Adjustable pump and a ball valve and on the manifold it has its own adjustment to control flow my timer only goes by minutes but with all that it works good.


That was my plant to tie them down tonight to start spreading.


----------



## dion455 (Apr 20, 2020)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Understood. I’m gonna comment to two things. Yes your timer might work for 5 gal pots but will not work with smaller pots. They need controlled by seconds. That’s how serious it is. But that’s how you pull big weight. By feeding them multiple times a day in smaller pots.
> 
> Second thing. The reason you got ppm problems is because your pot is to big. What happens is the coco dries out in certain spots and the salts build up. Which is measured in ppm. You need to water coco every day. Read about cation exchange in coco coir.


Okay I’m going to go with probably small 6 inch pots with a higher plant count next time. And give that a go. Probably like 8-12


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2020)

dion455 said:


> That was my plant to tie them down tonight to start spreading.


And yes I’ve heard of flora flex and from what I have heard that is a good setup.


----------



## dion455 (Apr 20, 2020)

Homie Da Clown said:


> And yes I’ve heard of flora flex and from what I have heard that is a good setup.


yeah I like them. Very easy very clean. Even water distribution. Now for the timer can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2020)

dion455 said:


> Okay I’m going to go with probably small 6 inch pots with a higher plant count next time. And give that a go. Probably like 8-12


Sounds good. I used half gallon pots but you really got to have your game on, to keep out of trouble. What’s trouble? Coco drying out and salt build up. So you need 10-15% run off. Test run off frequently so we know that our ppm is in the right range. Coco is a beauty and a beast. It’s amazing till it aint amazing. 
And everything has to do with not letting it dry out and making sure your coco don’t have salt build up.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 20, 2020)

dion455 said:


> yeah I like them. Very easy very clean. Even water distribution. Now for the timer can you point me in the right direction?


I’m getting ready to do some thing with the ole lady. I check in tonight and we google it. I think the one I remember was made by autopilot.


----------



## dion455 (Apr 20, 2020)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Sounds good. I used half gallon pots but you really got to have your game on, to keep out of trouble. What’s trouble? Coco drying out and salt build up. So you need 10-15% run off. Test run off frequently so we know that our ppm is in the right range. Coco is a beauty and a beast. It’s amazing till it aint amazing.
> And everything has to do with not letting it dry out and making sure your coco don’t have salt build up.


Yeah I usually do DWC and decided to make a switch and I’m very happy with the results so far and I know I’m just getting started. Should I be having run off now?


----------



## dion455 (Apr 20, 2020)

dion455 said:


> Yeah I usually do DWC and decided to make a switch and I’m very happy with the results so far and I know I’m just getting started. Should I be having run off now?


Idk how I like lst I slightly split a stem hopefully she will be okay. She’s probably a little hurt though. But I did half the Plants tonight wanted to see what you thought and how they respond. Feel like I did too much?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 21, 2020)

dion455 said:


> Yeah I usually do DWC and decided to make a switch and I’m very happy with the results so far and I know I’m just getting started. Should I be having run off now?


Yes. And since you used 5 gal pot that takes a lot to get run off. 
Next time use 1 gal pots. 
DWC is by far the best way if you got all the equipment. 
Are you using RO water?


----------



## dion455 (Apr 21, 2020)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Yes. And since you used 5 gal pot that takes a lot to get run off.
> Next time use 1 gal pots.
> DWC is by far the best way if you got all the equipment.
> Are you using RO water?


No but ec is .1-.2 very good tap water. Like 50 ppm


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 21, 2020)

dion455 said:


> No but ec is .1-.2 very good tap water. Like 50 ppm


Damn. That’s good water. My tap is about 450 ppm. I use RO water for everything


----------



## dion455 (Apr 21, 2020)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Damn. That’s good water. My tap is about 450 ppm. I use RO water for everything


What do you think about the pics I posted of the lst? I should have done it sooner as the beaches were very firm and I snapped a good sized one that didn’t recover. What else can I do to achieve the best yield and quality out of this grow. what would you do with 6 with a 1000 watt hps/mh


----------



## dion455 (Apr 21, 2020)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Damn. That’s good water. My tap is about 450 ppm. I use RO water for everything


Yeah I know it’s very good back years ago when I used to attempt to grow I was like 15. I used ro because I didn’t have a ppm meter and every good grower I seen online uses ro.then I started talking to people locally and they said they used tap and when I tested mine I was shocked how good it actually was.


----------



## dion455 (Apr 21, 2020)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Damn. That’s good water. My tap is about 450 ppm. I use RO water for everything


I think they are looking good so far. There is definitely a lot more area I think I'm going to have to cover. So I have two questions. What would you do with these with a 1k hps. Would you scrog? Or what do you think the best yield would be. Second thing is the last two picture is the coco. I think I'm watering too much? Getting some Algae. The pots seem light and the tops seem to be getting dryer but the bottoms of the pots feel very moist. I skipped watering tonight and will check them in a couple of hours. They look kind of sad right now because I just tied the rest of them down.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 21, 2020)

dion455 said:


> I think they are looking good so far. There is definitely a lot more area I think I'm going to have to cover. So I have two questions. What would you do with these with a 1k hps. Would you scrog? Or what do you think the best yield would be. Second thing is the last two picture is the coco. I think I'm watering too much? Getting some Algae. The pots seem light and the tops seem to be getting dryer but the bottoms of the pots feel very moist. I skipped watering tonight and will check them in a couple of hours. They look kind of sad right now because I just tied the rest of them down.


I will respond tomm morning on this.


----------



## dion455 (Apr 22, 2020)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I will respond tomm morning on this.


Canopy looks nice 12 hours after pulling them down. They gotta keep going to stretch to a 5x5 that I plan on doing. Is 2 pounds possible on 1000 watt? I know veg times for sure a roll. But is it possible in a 5x5 scrog


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Apr 24, 2020)

dion455 said:


> Canopy looks nice 12 hours after pulling them down. They gotta keep going to stretch to a 5x5 that I plan on doing. Is 2 pounds possible on 1000 watt? I know veg times for sure a roll. But is it possible in a 5x5 scrog


Prob not in your situation. To reach higher yield numbers u need to be filling them with everything they need. That’s more light, more feed, higher humidity, ac cooled, with increased co2. And still you would need a good plan.


----------

